# knitting tea party 14 march '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 14 March 14

I think this weeks opening is going to be a bit shorter than usual. I have just spent about the last five hours hunting an printing out about 100 coloring and activity pages for the little boys to use in the car and while they are at the beach. I also got them each a new box of crayons. Heidi was going to loan me the clipboard so they would have a hard surface to work on. Wonder what they will think of the norse gods I slipped in.

Lots of sunshine today under a partially clouded sky. 46° which will no doubt be causing some melting  yeah. I am hoping by the time Heidi gets home from Florida the snow will be gone and they bring warm weather with them. Although melting that quickly will definitely cause some flooding.

My mother was a great cook but then I think every man would say that  nothing like going home and mom has fixed your favorite meal. I miss my mother in a lot of ways  but I do miss her cooking a lot  we both loved food and cooking it. This recipe  while maybe not the exact one mom used is close enough  and it remains one of my favorites  I always asked for a couple of eggs on mine.

Corned Beef Hash

Makes 4 servings

This recipe is a two-step process, but nothing about it is difficult. Start by cooking the beef the day before (if you also want to have it for dinner that night, just double the recipe). It's chilled overnight, becoming even more flavorful. The next day, shred the cooked corned beef and throw the hash together, then bask in your accomplishment.

Ingredients

Corned beef:
2 pounds uncooked corned beef brisket (about 1 small), rinsed, trimmed if fatty, spice packet discarded if included
4 sprigs flat-leaf parsley
3 bay leaves, torn
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1 tablespoon yellow mustard seeds
1 medium onion, peeled, halved through root
1 large russet potato, peeled, halved crosswise
Hash:
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley, plus more for serving
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon distilled white vinegar
4 large eggs
Chopped fresh chives (for serving)

Preparation
For corned beef:

Place corned beef in a large Dutch oven or other heavy pot and add water to cover by 1". Add parsley sprigs, bay leaves, peppercorns, coriander seeds, and mustard seeds. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, cover, and simmer, skimming surface often and adding more water to pot as needed to keep meat submerged, until corned beef is tender, 3 1/24 hours.

Add onion and potato to corned beef in pot and cook until vegetables are very tender, 2025 minutes. Remove onion and potato from pot. Let cool; wrap separately and chill. Let corned beef cool in cooking liquid. Transfer corned beef to an airtight container and add as much cooking liquid as will fit (at least 1 cup). Cover and chill. Discard any remaining aromatics and cooking liquid.

DO AHEAD: Corned beef and vegetables can be cooked 2 days ahead; keep chilled until ready to use.

For hash: 
Remove corned beef from cooking liquid and shred enough to measure 2 cups (reserve any remaining corned beef for sandwiches or snacking).

Preheat oven to 200°F. Thinly slice cooked onion and cut cooked potato into 1/2" pieces; toss in a large bowl with corned beef and 1/4 cup parsley. Moisten with cooking liquid if mixture is dry; season with salt and pepper.

Heat 2 tablespoons butter in a medium nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add 1/2 of corned beef mixture and press into a pancake. Cook undisturbed until underside is brown and crisp, 68 minutes. Set a plate over pan and carefully invert pancake onto plate; slide back into pan, pressing back into shape if needed. Cook until second side is brown and crisp, 68 minutes. Transfer hash to a rimmed baking sheet (it may break up a little), tent with foil, and keep warm in oven until ready to serve. Repeat with remaining butter and corned beef mixture.

Meanwhile, bring 2" water to a boil in a large saucepan; reduce heat to a gentle simmer and add vinegar. Crack an egg into a small bowl and gently slide egg into water. Repeat with remaining eggs, waiting until whites are opaque before adding the next (about 30 seconds apart). Poach until whites are set and yolks are still runny, about 3 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer eggs as they are done to paper towels.

Serve eggs over hash, seasoned with salt and pepper and topped with chives and more parsley.

DO AHEAD: Eggs can be poached 2 hours ahead; place in a bowl of ice water and chill. Reheat in barely simmering water 1 minute just before serving.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Corned-Beef-Hash-51223880#ixzz2vxfomnIK

Im planning on going out for dinner Monday  I emailed Ron to see if he would like to go with me for corned beef and cabbage at kissners. you kap will remember breakfast in the upper room when you were here last july. They have a hugs old dark wood Chicago bar front  lots of glass  just a nice hidden gem of a restaurant that serves nice servings of food. And guess what I am going to have.

Slow-Cooker Corned Beef and Cabbage
Servings 8

Ingredients

Beef and Vegetables 
4 medium red potatoes, unpeeled, cut into 1-inch pieces 
4 medium carrots cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 medium onion, cut into 6 wedges 
1 corned beef brisket with seasoning packet (2 to 2 1/2 lb) 
1 can (12 oz) beer or nonalcoholic beer 
Water 
8 thin wedges cabbage

Sauce 
1/4 cup applesauce 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard

Directions
Spray 5- to 6-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, place potatoes, carrots and onion. Top with corned beef; sprinkle with contents of seasoning packet. Add beer and enough water to just cover corned beef.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 10 to 12 hours.

Remove corned beef from cooker; place on serving platter and cover to keep warm. Add cabbage wedges to vegetables and broth in cooker. Increase heat setting to High. Cover; cook 30 to 35 minutes longer or until cabbage is crisp-tender.

Meanwhile, in small bowl, mix sauce ingredients.

To serve, cut corned beef across grain into thin slices. With slotted spoon, remove vegetables from cooker. If desired, skim fat from juices in cooker. Serve vegetables with juices and corned beef with sauce.

Expert Tips
If your corned beef doesn't have its own seasoning packet, place 1/2 teaspoon black peppercorns, 6 whole cloves and 1 dried bay leaf on a piece of cheesecloth and tie with string. Add the packet to the cooker.

Corned beef was originally "corned," or preserved with granular salt, because there was no refrigeration. Today, the beef is cured in brine and spices are added for a distinctive tangy flavor.

Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 330 - Total Fat 16g - Dietary Fiber 5g
Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

I do love corn beef  I love Reuben sandwiches  however  this one might be good  there are always leftovers.

Corned Beef Biscuit Sandwiches

INGREDIENTS:

2 Pillsbury® Grands!® frozen Southern Style Biscuits (from 25-oz bag)
2 oz thinly sliced cooked corned beef, coarsely chopped
2 tablespoons finely shredded Swiss cheese
2 teaspoons Thousand Island dressing
1 teaspoon butter or margarine, melted
1/8 teaspoon caraway seed

DIRECTIONS:
Heat oven to 375°F. Place biscuits on microwavable plate. Microwave uncovered on Medium (50%) 45 to 50 seconds, turning over halfway through microwave time. (Biscuits should still be cold for easier handling.)

On lightly floured surface, roll or press each biscuit into 5-inch round. Place half of corned beef on half of 1 biscuit round, 1/2 inch from edge. Top with 1 tablespoon cheese and 1 teaspoon dressing. Repeat with remaining biscuit round. Carefully fold to enclose filling. Press edges to seal.

Brush tops of biscuits with butter; sprinkle with caraway seed. Bake 14 to 16 minutes or until golden brown.

1 Serving (1 Sandwich) Calories 320 (Calories from Fat 180),Total Fat 20g (Saturated Fat 7g, Trans Fat 4 1/2g),Cholesterol 40mg; Sodium 970mg; Total Carbohydrate 23g (Dietary Fiber 0g, Sugars 3g),Protein 11g;

I grew up in southwest Pennsylvania about 60 miles east of Pittsburgh  very close to Johnstown  site of the famous Johnstown flood. Actually they have had several disastrous floods besides the famous one  in 1889 when the dam broke. The force of the water actually rolled train engines as though they were toys. Many things were blown down before the water ever reached them  it was estimated that the wall of water coming down the mountain was 100 feet tall. An earthen dam and no spillover.

It was also in the middle of Amish country  maybe an hours drive to Lancaster County. One needed to be on the lookout while driving for the horse and buggy travelers. There used to be a restaurant in Lancaster County  maybe it is still there  but they cooked family style  and was it good.

Breakfast is one of my favorite meals  after say 10:00AM  and this recipe would certainly fill the bill.

Amish Breakfast Casserole

INGREDIENTS
1/2 pound bacon
1/2 pound breakfast sausage
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon hot sauce
2 large baked potatoes, cooled and shredded (about 4 cups) or 4 cups frozen shredded hash browns that have been completely thawed
1 small onion, finely diced
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, shredded  divided
8 ounces swiss cheese, shredded  divided
6 eggs, slightly beaten
1 1/2 cups cottage cheese

DIRECTIONS

Begin by cooking the bacon and sausage. I like to cook my bacon in the oven. Just line a large rimmed baking sheet with foil, place the bacon on the tray making sure the pieces dont touch. Put the tray of bacon in a COLD oven on a middle shelf. Turn the oven on to 400 degrees and let the bacon cook for about 18-22 minutes, or until the bacon is nice and crisp.

While the bacon is cooking, sauté the sausage until it is cooked through. Remove from the skillet and set the sausage aside on a paper towel lined plate. Sauté the diced onion in the same skillet. You could also sauté any other veggies you want to include at this time (red or green bell peppers, zucchini, mushrooms, etc.).

When the bacon is cooked, carefully remove the pan from the oven, and transfer the bacon to a plate lined with paper towels. When the bacon has had a few minutes to drain, cut the bacon and sausage into small bite sized pieces.

In a large bowl combine shredded potatoes with the salt, black pepper, garlic powder, and hot sauce. Stir in cottage cheese, and all but 1/4-1/2 cup each of the cheddar and swiss cheese (Youll use this for the top).

Stir in bacon and sausage, but be sure to reserve 1/4 cup of each for the top.

Next, stir in any sautéed veggies.

Stir in 6 eggs that have been slightly beaten.

Grease a 9 x 13 inch pan or two smaller pans if you want one casserole to eat now, and one to freeze later. Spread the mixture in the pan(s). Top with reserved cheese, bacon, and sausage.

At this point, if you are making this ahead, cover the casserole with foil and place in the refrigerator. About 30 minutes before you will bake it, remove it from the fridge so that it can start to come to room temperature.

If you plan to make it and bake it at the same time, preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Bake the casserole for 35-40 minutes, or until all of the cheese is melted and bubbling, and the casserole has set-up in the middle. You can either remove the casserole from the oven at this time, or turn on your broiler and broil the casserole for a few minutes to brown the cheese.

Allow the casserole to cool for a few minutes, then cut into pieces and serve.

http://centercutcook.com/amish-breakfast-casserola

I loved going to grandma and grandpa Roberts during the summer  they lived out in the country just north of Lima, Ohio where my two sisters and I were born and about three miles from the pleasant view church of the brethren where dad preached for fifteen years. They left when I was about six months old. One think I liked about being there is that grandpa roberts always had pie for breakfast. He would say, mary  is there any pie this morning? and she would go out on the spring porch to the pie safe and of course there would be pie there. And good country cream to pour over it in your bowl. Two very sweet people  I can still hear grandma singing old mr grumble  wish I still had the words to it. When we were ready to leave and driving down the driveway grandma would come tearing out of the house yelling  wait  wait. And she would have a bag of fresh baked sugar cookies and only she could make them. This happened every time we were leaving  dad never drove to quickly  wanted to give her plenty of time.

Amish Style Apple Pie

Serves: 10

Ingredients
1 1/3 cups sugar substitute 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup plus 5 tablespoon flour, all-purpose or white whole wheat 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon grated nutmeg 
1 pinch salt 
1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine, cold 
1/2 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped 
4 cups McIntosh or Granny Smith apples, sliced 
1 unbaked 10 inch pie shell 
1 egg 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Instructions
In a food processor bowl mix 1/3 cup sugar, brown sugar, 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoon flour, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, nutmeg and salt.

Add the butter then process until the mixture becomes crumbly; it should still have a dry look to it -- don't over process. Add the nuts then set aside.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Peel, core and thinly slice apples 4 cups of apples. Fill pie shell with apples.

Beat the egg, and add the cream and vanilla.

In a separate bowl, mix the remaining sugar, flour, and cinnamon.

Combine the sugar mixture to the egg mixture and blend. Pour over the apples.

In the lower one-third of the oven, bake for an hour. After 20 minutes, sprinkle the contents of the food processor over the top.

Continue baking approximately 40 minutes longer, or until the top becomes puffed and is lightly brown.

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Dessert/Amazin-Amish-Apple-Pie/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=favehealthyrecipes20140314#IJ2ib9Kk450uwhuk.99

I love pineapple so these would go well for a midmorning snack  I still prefer pie for breakfast.

Amish Pineapple Bars

1/2 cup oil
2 eggs, beaten
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon coconut extract
2 1/2 cups flour
1 3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
20 oz. can crushed pineapple, undrained (three tablespoons set aside for the frosting)

Mix together the oil, eggs, lemon juice and coconut extract.

In a separate bowl, mix together the flour, sugar, salt, and baking soda.

Add the dry ingredients to the wet and mix just until blended.

Stir in the undrained pineapple.

Bake on a greased 17 x 11 pan (cookie sheet) at 350º for 25 - 30 minutes. Can be frosted immediately.

Cream Cheese Frosting:

1/2 cup softened butter
4 oz. softened cream cheese 
3 tablespoons crushed pineapple
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon coconut extract 
3 cups powdered sugar
1 cup walnuts (I only did walnuts on half. There are nut haters among us.)
1 cup sweetened flaked coconut

Beat together the butter and cream cheese until smooth. Add the pineapple and extracts. Add the powdered sugar 1/2 cup at a time and beat until smooth. Toast the walnuts and coconut briefly in the oven or on the stove top until the coconut is browned. Sprinkle over frosted cake.

http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2012/07/amish-pineapple-bars.html

well  they just left of their way to Fort Meyers beach  seven of them in a seven passenger van packed to the limit. Of course Bentley is going with them  mother could not imagine being without him for two weeks. Alex is home  got here about one oclock this afternoon. Havent had a chance to talk to him yet. The dogs are kenneled  I am hoping it melts enough that I can make it to the barn to check on the barn cats. As Heidi was leaving she said  there is a snow storm coming Tuesday. Can you believe it  they leave me with snow on the way. Rotflmao

heidi asked me if I would drink a green beer with my corn beef and cabbage  I like a beer with my meal but not green  it just doesnt set well with me  but yes  I will probably have a beer with my meal. Im not sure what you drink for st. paddys day but you might try one or both of these.

Irish Coffee
Servings: 4

Ingredients
1 cup Heavy Cream
3 Tablespoons Bailey's Irish Creme
1/2 cup Irish Whiskey (or Any Whiskey)
4 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
4 cups Strong Hot Coffee

Preparation Instructions

With an electric mixer, whip cream and Bailey's together until stiff. Set aside.

Into each of the four large coffee mugs, add 2 tablespoons whiskey, 1 tablespoon of brown sugar, and 1 cup coffee. Top with a very generous layer of the Bailey's whipped cream. (Almost a third of the cup should be taken up by the whipped cream.)

Drink the coffee through the cream! Delicious.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/03/irish-coffee/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pwcooks+%28The+Pioneer+Woman+Cooks%21%29

Shamrock Shake

2 servings

Ingredients

3 C. vanilla ice cream 
1 1/4 C. milk, 2% or whole 
1/4 tsp. mint extract 
4 drops green food coloring 
Whipped cream, to top with 
Green sugar sprinkles, to top with 
A cherry

Directions

You will need to use your blender for this recipe.

Start with the ice cream, scooping it into the blender.

Then pour the milk on top.

Add the mint extract and food coloring, then blend so that the food coloring and mint is evenly absorbed.

Taste the mixture. If you'd like to add more mint or color, do so now.

Blend again until smooth.

Pour into a heavy shake glass and top with whipped cream, sprinkles and a cherry for good measure.

Slàinte!

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/copycat_shamrock_shake.htm?utm_source=CopycatClassics&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Copycat%2BClassics&utm_content=title_link

wasnt it julie that was making the foccia bread a lot a while back  think it was  it always sounded so good  I wanted to be there and have a piece as it came out of the oven. Here is a recipe you might want to try the next time foccia bread is on the menu.

Caramelized Onion and Gruyere Foccia

1 pkg active dry yeast (about 2 1/4 tsp) 
1 tsp sugar 
2 1/3 cup + 2 tbsp all purpose or bread flour 
1/2 tsp kosher salt 
1 tbsp olive oil 
1/2 cup caramelized onions 
1/2 cup grated Gruyere Cheese

Add yeast and sugar to large bowl and add one cup of warm water. Let stand for 5 minutes or until foamy. Add salt and 2 cups plus 2 tbsp of the flour and mix with wooden spoon until a rough dough forms. Add more flour, one tbsp at a time, until dough no longer sticks to your hands.

Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead for about 8 minutes or until dough is smooth and elastic.

Spray large bowl with cooking spray and place ball of dough inside, rolling over to cover in cooking spray. Cover with towel and place in a dark, warm place to rise for 45 minutes, or until doubled in size. If you press two fingers into the dough and the impression stays, the dough has risen enough.

Preheat oven to 425 degrees and coat a baking sheet with cooking spray. Place dough on baking sheet and pat out into an 8×12 inch rectangle. Brush with a little more olive oil, then loosely cover with plastic wrap and let rise another 25 minutes.

Make indentations all over top of dough with fingers, then scatter gruyere cheese followed by the caramelized onions evenly over top of the dough.

Bake at 425 for 12 minutes or until golden brown. Let cool slightly before carefully cutting into squares with a sharp serrated knife.

Adapted from "The New Way to Cook Light"
Onsugarmountain.com

Its always nice to throw in at least one vegetarian recipe  could this one also be vegan? And while one would need to turn on the stove top there is no need for the oven which might make it a nice meal for a warm summer day. Now we just need the warm summer day.

No Bake Vegetarian Enchiladas

SERVINGS: 4 to 6

The recipe here is based on a dish created by Josef Centenos great-grandmother, who raised 12 kids. Because meat was expensive, she often made enchiladas using only vegetables, like carrots and potatoes. For his enchiladas, Centeno makes a sofrito, cooking carrots low and slow in olive oil with garlic and tomatoes.

carrot sofrito 
1 1/4 pounds carrots, coarsely chopped 
1 small yellow onion, chopped 
5 garlic cloves, peeled 
1/2 pound tomatoes, chopped 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
Kosher salt

enchiladas 
9 ounces queso fresco, crumbled (about 2 cups) 
1 cup finely chopped cilantro 
3/4 cup finely chopped red onion 
Canola oil, for warming 
12 corn tortillas 
Smoky Tomatillo Salsa 
Mexican crema or sour cream, for drizzling

MAKE THE CARROT SOFRITO Preheat the oven to 225°. In a food processor, pulse the carrots, onion and garlic until very finely chopped. Scrape the mixture into a medium bowl. Add the tomatoes to the food processor and pulse until nearly smooth.

In a medium, deep ovenproof skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil until shimmering. Add the carrot mixture and a generous pinch of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until softened slightly and nearly dry, 5 to 7 minutes. Add the tomato puree and cook, stirring occasionally, until most of the liquid has evaporated, 5 minutes. Stir in the remaining 6 tablespoons of olive oil. Transfer the skillet to the oven and bake for 1 1/2 hours until the carrot sofrito is very soft. Season with salt, cover and keep warm over low heat, stirring occasionally.

ASSEMBLE THE ENCHILADAS In a medium bowl, toss the crumbled queso fresco with the cilantro and red onion.

In a small skillet, heat 1/2 inch of canola oil over moderately low heat. Add 1 tortilla to the skillet and cook until just pliable, about 20 seconds. Using tongs, transfer the tortilla to a baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining tortillas.

Working quickly, roll a scant 1/4 cup of the cheese mixture in each tortilla and arrange them on a large platter, seam side down. Spoon the hot sofrito over the enchiladas and scatter the remaining cheese mixture on top; drizzle some of the Smoky Tomatillo Salsa and crema over them and serve, passing additional salsa and crema at the table.

Suggested Pairing: Sweet carrots pair wonderfully with minerally German Riesling. 
http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/no-bake-vegetarian-enchiladas

I dont know  does osteoporosis target just women or does it affect men? I have no idea. But you might want to visit this site -

http://www.everydayhealth.com/osteoporosis-pictures/top-foods-that-help-protect-your-bones-1123.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20140313#/slide-2 - for ten recopies that help strengthen your bones. Here is one of the recipes.

Cheddar Broccoli Casserole

Cheese is packed with calcium, and broccoli is another good food to help strengthen bones and combat osteoporosis. Combine both in this tasty casserole that's great for an osteoporosis diet. Mix together broccoli with cheddar cheese and top with bread crumbs and a little margarine. For even more calcium, add some cooked kale to the mixture. It's a comfort-food casserole that's healthy, too.

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 170, Saturated Fat: 4.5g, Sodium: 650mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 30mg, Protein: 6g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients
1 pounds Ragu® Cheesy Double Cheddar Sauce, 1 jar (1 lb.) 
20 ounce(s) broccoli florets, frozen, thawed 
1/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, unseasoned, dry, or Italian seasoned 
1 tablespoon Shedd's Spread Country Crock® Spread 
Preparation
Preheat oven to 350°. Combine Double Cheddar Sauce with broccoli in 1-1/2-quart casserole.

Evenly top with bread crumbs combined with Spread.

Bake uncovered 20 minutes or until bread crumbs are golden and broccoli is tender.

TIP: Substitute your favorite frozen vegetable for broccoli florets

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/123-cheddar-broccoli-casserole.aspx

I dont know how many of you visit Gina at www.skinnygirl.com but if you havent you should. Soup to nuts  she makes it skinny. Like this pie.

Skinny No-Bake Peanut Butter Pie

I don't know about you but I love pie! Fruit pies, banana pie, pumpkin pie, pudding pies, and high on my list... peanut butter pie. To keep it light I used Better n' Peanut Butter which is available at Target, Trader Joe's, health food stores and online.

Drizzle the top with a little chocolate syrup right before serving and you will enjoy each and every last bite!
Skinny No-Bake Peanut Butter Pie
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 10  Serving Size: 1/10  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 5 pts
Calories: 216.8  Fat: 6.4 g  Protein: 2.9 g  Carb: 32.9 g  Fiber: 1.3 g  Sugar: 16.7 g
Sodium: 94.6 mg

Ingredients:
5 oz reduced fat cream cheese, softened
1/2 cups confectioners' sugar
1/3 cup Better n Peanut Butter 
8 oz fat free frozen whipped topping, thawed (or truwhip for healthier option*)
reduced fat graham cracker pie crusts
3 tbsp Hershey's chocolate syrup

Directions:
Beat cream cheese and confectioners' sugar together in a medium bowl.

Mix in Better 'n Peanut Butter and beat until smooth. Fold in whipped topping.

Spoon into graham cracker pie shell; cover, and refrigerate until firm, at least 2-3 hours. Drizzle with 
chocolate syrup before serving.

Note: For an all natural whipped topping option, look for truwhip. It contains neither high fructose corn syrup nor hydrogenated oil. Their website has a store finder so you can locate it at a store near you.

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Dessert/No-Bake-Skinny-Peanut-Butter-Pie/ct/1

windy outside today and it is up to 48° - that should melt a little bit and get ready for whatever is coming on Tuesday. I so hope Heidi was teasing buy I am afraid she wasnt.

I had oatmeal for breakfast this morning and nothing since  the stomach is acting a little eleven oclockish  so before I begin the new knitting tea party I think I will go get something to eat  think it is going to be Hormel chili  think I could eat it right out of the can  or should I heat it  its already been cooked.

sam


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

OMG Sam,
You outdid yourself with these recipes. Anything Amish is usually fantastic! Love pineapple in anything. Am definitely using the slow cooker for my corned beef and cabbage, just have to wrestle up a beer somewhere.
Will check back in later tonight. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

At least heat it enough to melt the grease! lol I never did like cold food that should be warm, no cold pizza etc. DH eats pork n beans out of the can yuck!!! They have changed our snow forecast on Tuesday to rain and sposed to be 55f now instead of high 20s so we will see! 57f here today and windy, most of the snow is gone except for the piles everywhere from the plows. Starting the paper route in the morning, company tomorrow afternoon, DH still down, will keep him down all weekend as Spring Break is over and school starts again Monday. Only 8 more weeks!!!! He has gotten most of the homework done that he could get done early so hopefully wont be too bad. 

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Sam! lots to think about here, as always! Cyclone Lusi is coming in- rain and increasing wind at the moment. I want to make the Macaroni with cauliflower sauce someone posted last week- but it is going to have to wait, until I can get the cauliflower! I will have to grab the umbrella to persuade Ringo to go outside- he had forgotten that the world could be wet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry dawn - out of the can - quite tasty - love your husband - I eat pork n beans out of the can too - also baked beans. so much easier. and no dirty dishes except for the spoon which you can just rinse off under the faucet. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> At least heat it enough to melt the grease! lol I never did like cold food that should be warm, no cold pizza etc. DH eats pork n beans out of the can yuck!!! They have changed our snow forecast on Tuesday to rain and sposed to be 55f now instead of high 20s so we will see! 57f here today and windy, most of the snow is gone except for the piles everywhere from the plows. Starting the paper route in the morning, company tomorrow afternoon, DH still down, will keep him down all weekend as Spring Break is over and school starts again Monday. Only 8 more weeks!!!! He has gotten most of the homework done that he could get done early so hopefully wont be too bad.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Ringo is certainly well loved to have an umbrella held for him to go to the bathroom. I can't wait to see your drawing and painting skills redevelop.

Sam...I love this week's recipes. Thanks for all the time you put into it. I know the boys will be happy with their coloring pages. I will pray for safe travels for them and for better health for you. Enjoy the peace and quiet except when you are partying. 

Dawn...We still have plenty of snow everywhere here. It is warm today and some is melting which is a blessing.

Daralene...I am happy that you went out to lunch with a friend. Your nephew would want you to enjoy time with your friend rather than sitting at home worrying. Good thing we have cell phones in case of emergencies so the family could still contact you if needed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have clouds coming in, but they don't seem to hold much water and I'm not holding my breath for rain. At least it's not terribly cold.

I delivered the commission to the lady this morning and right now they are only opening the shop a couple of days a week, so she didn't bring me anything new for now. That's just fine with me, as I have two cardigans in progress, want to get out the lace I have for knitting in as trim, and got another idea last night...if my hands ever keep up with ideas, I might be dangerous. LOL

I think we'll open a can for supper tonight too--he says clam chowder. I'll have to see what else there is, too. I can eat baked beans and pork n beans cold but not chili. Making potato salad tomorrow for Sunday lunch, but hoping for a quiet weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to say Kathy, that tatting is tremendous! What a lovely piece you've created!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still sick just marlin my place so I can find you guys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you celebrate pi today? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wanted to comment also sorlenna - thanks for reminding me - I thought it was outstanding - beautiful - your mind is going to be so well exercised. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say Kathy, that tatting is tremendous! What a lovely piece you've created!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get well soon gwen - healing energy zooming to surround you in it healing power - go rest and get well. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Still sick just marlin my place so I can find you guys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...Ringo is certainly well loved to have an umbrella held for him to go to the bathroom. I can't wait to see your drawing and painting skills redevelop.
> 
> Sam...I love this week's recipes. Thanks for all the time you put into it. I know the boys will be happy with their coloring pages. I will pray for safe travels for them and for better health for you. Enjoy the peace and quiet except when you are partying.
> 
> ...


Mind you, Pacer we have not quite yet got there- I am making one of my crustless quiches for lunch- will get that in the oven first! I think it will just be my jacket and a hood- the wind is gusty now- and could turn the umbrella inside out!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caught up on last week and ready to start the new KTP! Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Another fantastic opening as always,Sam. Hope you don't get snow next week. They were talking about a snowy mix for us on Mon. but have since changed it to an all day rain...I can live with that!
I know the boys will appreciate the coloring pages but Heidi will probably appreciate them more since they'll be occupied.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still sick just marlin my place so I can find you guys.


So sorry you're still sick, Gwen...hope you're soon well.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam, Been out today visiting a nearby gardens. Loads of daffodils, so I will have plenty of photos to show you tomorrow and the rest of the week. Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. Off to do some catch up.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I celebrated Pi Day by buying a very small peach pie, so I wouldn't be tempted to eat more than one piece. I thought about getting a chicken pot pie for supper but saw that all of them had dairy in them to varying degrees, so I'll eat something else. Unfortunately, I'm allergic to dairy unless it comes from goats, sheep, or grass fed cows.

We don't have to work on Saturday. Yay. My crew are the only ones not working because we got enough done that we don't have to work. I'll try not to gloat too much.

I had to laugh when I was in the grocery store today. A woman was looking at makeup removal stuff with her son. I said that that Oil of Olay washcloths work really well and then found them on the shelf for her. She said that her son is in a play & needs to get the makeup off. I didn't tell her how I knew that those washcloths work so well, and she didn't ask. She probably thought that I've been in the theater, too. (For the record, I have never done anything in the theater, but my old self used to wear makeup every weekend. My new self doesn't touch the stuff.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you celebrate pi today? --- sam


I was very glad to leave pi behind me when I left school thank you very much.

Some lovely recipes yet agian Sam thanks.
Today is election day for us (state election only) so somehwere we developed the tradition of pizzas and watch the count results on TV. Wonderering if I can be bothered trying the foccia with them. No- just relasied that I will out most of the day. Going out soon to vote, walk, coffee and pick up th eHandknitters Guild mail. And then will be almost time to go to the Guild meeting. So may not be back for the day depending on when the girls are coming over.
Hope you are feeling better now Sam- and survive being deserted by the family. Hope they have a lovely time. Will Alex being around be any support for you if you need it? or at least someone to talk to in person (as opposed to online that is- online you can chat to your hearts content)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen dohope you are feeling better soon- look after yourself and let yourself rest.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw this on the main forum and it really spoke to me. I know there are some wonderful housekeepers on this thread and I am not that good at it . Other things seem to take precedence sometimes. Luckily Pat is tidier than I am so the house is not that bad to see except for my room which has all my 'stuff' in it. 

I liked this though


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Was reading last week's this morning at breakfast when they called me for a load. Picked up 19 miles and went to Wabash, IN. .com now sitting at the truckstop in Ft Wayne for the night. Plan on getting an oil change and tire rotation done before driving home tomorrow. May check out any LYSs here. 

Bulldog, that was a very nice post you did. Prayers for your family during this time of troubles. Hoping they can keep your niece comfortable if a miracle doesn't happen. Your sister and her family are in my thoughts.

Daralene, good to hear that Chris's surgery wasn't too long and that he had family around him. Hoping his dad is more upbeat this time. Christine sounds like a lovely woman and I hope you enjoyed your time out together.

All are in my thoughts as I get back to reading. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you, Pacer we have not quite yet got there- I am making one of my crustless quiches for lunch- will get that in the oven first! I think it will just be my jacket and a hood- the wind is gusty now- and could turn the umbrella inside out!


crustless quiche sounds delicious...maybe the umbrella will bring you to KAP just like Mary Poppins. Could we order the wind to blow you over to us? What a ride that would be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> crustless quiche sounds delicious...maybe the umbrella will bring you to KAP just like Mary Poppins. Could we order the wind to blow you over to us? What a ride that would be.


No that is a thought!!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Forgot to say well done to Kathy on her tatting. That thread is so tiny that it is amazing what one can do with it. 

Sam, great opening. Yummy corned beef and cabbage. May have to get some this weekend. Did have a Reuben at Arbys in Memphis. It was so good. That is about all I order from there. 

Hope everyone has a lovely night or day, whichever you are in.

TTYL, 

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end. 

DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called.... 

Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Goodness! In on page 2!! Great recipes Sam; looking forward to Corned Beef and Cabbage next week (and all the good stuff to follow--Mmmm, hash!). Our Rainbow supermarket has lovely Irish Soda Bread; I bought 2 loaves and put one in the freezer.

Gwen, hope you feel better soon. Sam, you must be better for the great start you put together. 

Prayers for Christopher and others in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous dress on a gorgeous girl, Jynx.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> .
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


She looks beautiful. great dress!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a gorgeous dress on a very pretty girl.



Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, hope all are doing well, prayers and hugs for all who need them, and even those who don't. 
Kathy, love the tatting, Shirley, love the sweater, Julie, still working backwards on last weeks, so looking for your paintings. 
Sam how are you feeling? I still need to read your opening. 
David got home early, around 11am so we went to Marlas to do a few things for her and I've just been puttering around the house this afternoon/evening. Been a beautiful 2 days at 60f but now they are saying our weather's supposed to bet bad again,  
Oh well, off to get caught up and read somemore on last week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you celebrate pi today? --- sam


Yes we did. Not with this one but virtually. Hoping to try this one over the week end, but with both formula1 and sebring 12 hours.

Pecan Cheesecake Pie

Ingredients pastry for a 9-inch pie*

 For the cheesecake 
filling: 8 ounces cream cheese, softened 1 large egg 1/2 cup granulated sugar 1 teaspoon vanilla extract 1/4 teaspoon salt 1 1/4 cups chopped pecans For the pie filling: 1 cup light corn syrup 3 large eggs 1/4 cup granulated sugar 1 teaspoon vanilla extract Instructions Preheat oven to 350°. Place oven rack at lowest position. Butter bottom and sides of a deep 9-inch pie plate. Fit pie crust into pie plate. To make the cheesecake filling: Using an electric mixer on medium speed, beat cream cheese, egg, sugar, vanilla, and salt until smooth. Pour over crust. Sprinkle pecans evenly over filling. To make the pie filling: Whisk together corn syrup, 3 eggs, sugar, and vanilla. Pour over pecans. Place pie plate on a baking sheet. Bake 50-55 minutes, or until pie is set. Cool on wire rack for about an hour. Cover and chill if not serving immediately.

 Source:

bakeorbreak.com


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Sam! lots to think about here, as always! Cyclone Lusi is coming in- rain and increasing wind at the moment. I want to make the Macaroni with cauliflower sauce someone posted last week- but it is going to have to wait, until I can get the cauliflower! I will have to grab the umbrella to persuade Ringo to go outside- he had forgotten that the world could be wet!


Hope the worst of it passes you by, but that you get enough rain to do what needs done. Stay safe, dry, and warm. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still sick just marlin my place so I can find you guys.


Hope you feel better soon, get well. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, hope all are doing well, prayers and hugs for all who need them, and even those who don't.
> Kathy, love the tatting, Shirley, love the sweater, Julie, still working backwards on last weeks, so looking for your paintings.
> Sam how are you feeling? I still need to read your opening.
> David got home early, around 11am so we went to Marlas to do a few things for her and I've just been puttering around the house this afternoon/evening. Been a beautiful 2 days at 60f but now they are saying our weather's supposed to bet bad again,
> Oh well, off to get caught up and read somemore on last week.


Hi, Hugs back to you. Sounds like you have been keeping yourself busy today. Been a busy week here, with a couple late nights with and early mornings with Seth. Been nice here too during the days and cooler at night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Forgot to say well done to Kathy on her tatting. That thread is so tiny that it is amazing what one can do with it.
> 
> Sam, great opening. Yummy corned beef and cabbage. May have to get some this weekend. Did have a Reuben at Arbys in Memphis. It was so good. That is about all I order from there.
> 
> ...


Beautiful sky. Stay safe and warm. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


Beautiful young lady in a beautiful dress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did. Not with this one but virtually. Hoping to try this one over the week end, but with both formula1 and sebring 12 hours.
> 
> Pecan Cheesecake Pie
> 
> ...


Oh YUM!!! Saved to evernote.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My goodness, 
We must have talked ourselves out this week. I cant believe there are only two pages!
Sam, I know you must feel a little lost with all the family on vacation. I so wish it could have included you, but take this time to do some things for yourself. I am glad you are planning to meet a friend for lunch. Go to the LYS and knit some. Stay warm and take care of yourself. Fix yourself some of these good recipes. I am glad Alex is home and will be close by if you need him. Im just gonna go ahead and start lifting you up that this will be a good little vacation for you as well. I know Heidi will appreciate all those coloring pages and colors. Occupying little ones on a long trip is a chore.
Kathy, your tatting is exquisite. You are so very talented and I always love seeing pictures of all your work.
Jynx, I would love to see Rachels dress. She is going to be beautiful in it. Your grandchildren are wonderful. The pattern is for a Koigu neck warmer. It is a little longer than the ones I have seen. I plan to order the Koigu yarn or something that is so colorful as the pattern. You will have no problem with it as you make such beautiful scarves. I am gonna tackle it. Oh, I just got the picture of Rachel in her dress. It is so elegant and she is just beautiful in it.
Kathy, I am so glad you are safe in your travels and love hearing of all your experiences and places you go and eat. I think of you often and pray for your being warm, cool, or dry.
Gwen, my heart, I am so sorry you are still sick. Jeannette must still be under the weather too as I have not seen a post from her. Prayers will continue for you both.
Josephine, cant wait to see the pictures of those daffodils. I just love them.
Julie, I love quiche. It sounds delicious. I am keeping you close in my heart and prayers for safety with this Cyclone coming.
Sorlenna, my family loves homemade potato salad. I usually use 5# or red potatoes in mine. Just enjoy the weekend with your family and do what you want to do. Those commissions will come soon enough.
Kaye, enjoy your time with David while he is home. You tell him we keep him, Kathy, and Mary surrounded with guardian angels.
Off to see what I can get into. Lots around this house for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hi, Hugs back to you. Sounds like you have been keeping yourself busy today. Been a busy week here, with a couple late nights with and early mornings with Seth. Been nice here too during the days and cooler at night.


I'm still clearing out my craft room, now mind, it's a small room, barely room for a twin bed in there, but I had soooooo much stuff piled in there, it's amazing that there was room to move let alone add more too it. Now though, I've only got a few little things and one massively heavy box of books to get out of there, and a bag or two of trash. Just amazing, and the stuff I took out of there takes up a huge amount of basement space. I'll be so happy to get the closet and dresser ripped out of there and the room painted. I put a while daybed on layaway to put in there and I'm going to go get the shelving from Sams Club to put everything on. If I can just sweet talk David into going to Cheyenne tomorrow, I can get my shelving. lol Wish me luck. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Bulldog! I told him just a second ago, he's still rather gobsmacked I think, that people think about him and wish him safe travels and pray and send angels and all, from all over the world, for him.  
Not something he's used to previously, so it's nice for him to experience now. 
He's always on the lookout for Kathy out on the roads, it'd be so much fun if they ran into each other sometime, well, not run into each other, but met up with each other. lol
Hugs my dear.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yummy Sam another great bunch of receipts. the Caramelized Onion and Gruyere Foccia and the Amish pineapple bars are on my list first seems how I have everything for them. 

Lots of sunshine here too and I've been so busy inside not able to enjoy it very much. 
Good that you have made plans ot go out to dinner on Monday. Oh I remember Kissners, mmm good food. 
Was rather windy here today as well, was watching the trees blowing and looking rather elegant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OOh, just found this. 
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-mug-cupcakes-with-baileys-filling


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, just found this.
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-mug-cupcakes-with-baileys-filling


OMG LOVE those!!!!! I know someone that would love them as well. They are sooooo cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all on the comments on Rachel. She is such a delight. (We had a great time today, especially funny when steaming the hems because we both agreed we didn't want mom touching the dress!!!! She and the iron are mortal enemies.)

SAM.... Love the recipes and especially the apple pie... Funny, we did breakfast for dinner but I had just been thinking about all the corned beef hash and eggs we ate when first married. The canned hash was cheap and easy to fry up.... DH wanted to do a big Irish dinner but the kid's are in St. Louis and Rachel is vegetarian. I might just have to take him out for dinner. I know he will be missing his dad and brother, as they always got together for a pint on St. Patrick's Day.

JEANETTE, are you feeling well enough to go north? Hope so....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, just found this.
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-mug-cupcakes-with-baileys-filling


Just showed Gerry the picture and he asked if you deliver.....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot for this week and saying hi.
We are not hooked up to Internet yet here at our apt. So I don't get on my IPad much at all and I miss all of you and what is going on.
Work has been hectic and I have been working a lot of hours. Actually to many. Being on my feet and walking on hard floors all day are hard of my feet. But it should get better. And by the first of April will be down to three days a week and less hours.
Last week was hectic, the day we decided to move something's into our apt I got a call my mom was being taken by ambulance so my sister met her and kept me updated. The next day we moved just a few things because it was so extremely cold. We unpacked and went to the hosp. She was in for two days and was discharged and we couldn't get out of town because of a blizzard so I kept with us for the week. She ended up having an MRI and found out she had a mild stroke. She's home now, getting rested up. But I was working everyday trying to get some groceries and DH started his new job.oh then to end last week fell off a ladder at work. This week had my blood pressure checked and it was through the roof and the nurse asked if I was having stress!!! But this work week is over and I could only work two hours today because of having to many hours so came home and took a nap and did some laundry and started a new book. 
So I feel out of touch, so will try to catch up this week. Take care and hope all are well. Think of you all. We have actually lost most of our snow. We had 61 yesterday but a lot cooler today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm still clearing out my craft room, now mind, it's a small room, barely room for a twin bed in there, but I had soooooo much stuff piled in there, it's amazing that there was room to move let alone add more too it. Now though, I've only got a few little things and one massively heavy box of books to get out of there, and a bag or two of trash. Just amazing, and the stuff I took out of there takes up a huge amount of basement space. I'll be so happy to get the closet and dresser ripped out of there and the room painted. I put a while daybed on layaway to put in there and I'm going to go get the shelving from Sams Club to put everything on. If I can just sweet talk David into going to Cheyenne tomorrow, I can get my shelving. lol Wish me luck.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I know what you mean about a lot of stuff crammed into a small room. My craft room is pretty much the same, not enough space for the amount of craft stash I have. 
Good luck on getting the shelving tomorrow, fingers crossed. I am thinking a day bed would be perfect in the craft room for company. I have cabinets in the room, I don't care for them. I'd like to put shelves on the wall.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, haven't walked Maya in three days. Hopefully tomorrow. Winds died down and managed nap today. Looking forward to watercolor class tomorrow.
Polenta, I did manage to tidy art room and take a box of books and 2 plastic bags _small_ to thrift store.
Angora, so glad to hear Chris's operation didn't take as long as you thought.
Jynx, beautiful DGD and dress. Bless you for hemming by hand.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh YUM!!! Saved to evernote.


I have several different cheese cake type receipts that I have going to try. I even have a raw (fake) cheese cake using nuts for the cream cheese. Going to be one I make for Chrissy, I think she will like it.

Raw Lemon-Lime Cheesecake with Fresh Mango Sauce
by Dreena Burton

￼Raw cheesecakes trump any tofu or soy cream cheese version (at least for me)! I wanted to come up with my own signature raw cheesecake. This one combines the tang and flavor of both lemon and lime juice, and has a tropical twist with coconut in the crust and a fresh mango sauce for serving. The recipe makes a fairly large batch of mango sauce. You can halve the batch or save the extra to top other foods, such as yogurt or waffles. You can also try the Fresh Strawberry Sauce as a switch from the mango puree. Regardless of the sauce you choose, this dessert is heavenly.
Ingredients (Serves 6-8.)

Crust:
1 cup raw almonds (soaked preferably, this is about ¾ cup raw, unsoaked almonds, see note)
1 cup pecans (soaking not necessary)
¾ cup pitted medjool dates
¼ cup unsweetened shredded coconut
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
1/8 tsp sea salt
Filling:
3 1/4 cups soaked raw cashews (soak first, then measure  this is about 2 ½ cups unsoaked)
¼ cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
¼ cup freshly squeezed lime juice
1 tsp lemon zest
¼ tsp sea salt
½ cup + 1 tbsp raw agave nectar (little generous; can substitute maple syrup but the cheesecake will be darker in color)
1 vanilla bean, seeds scraped out
1/2 cup coconut butter, packed (I use Artisana)
Mango Sauce: (see note)
1 1/2 cups frozen mango chunks
1/2 cup water
2 tbsp freshly squeezed orange juice
¼ cup raw agave nectar (or pure maple syrup)
½ tsp orange zest
Pinch sea salt
Instructions
Wipe the bottom and sides of a 9-inch springform pan to lightly oil (can use coconut butter or oil). Prepare the crust: Place the almonds and pecans in a food processor. Pulse until very crumbly, then add the remaining ingredients and process until the mixture will hold together when pressed. Transfer the mixture to the prepared springform pan. To prepare the filling, place all the filling ingredients in a high-powered blender (see note). Puree until very, very smooth and lightened in color. Pour the mixture over the crust and tip the pan back and forth to distribute evenly. Cover the pan with foil and pop into the freezer to set (you can freeze overnight, if you like, but freeze at least 3 to 4 hours so it can become firmer). Serves 6-8.
To prepare the mango sauce: Combine all the sauce ingredients in a blender and puree until smooth; refrigerate in a covered container until ready to serve. To serve, remove the cake from the freezer for 30 minutes to 1 hour to soften slightly before slicing. Serve with the sauce.
If This Apron Could Talk: Its helpful to make the crust a day ahead if you have the time; it spreads out the preparation work and makes for easier cleanup!
Recipe by Plant-Powered Kitchen at http://plantpoweredkitchen.com


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Jinx, your DGD is stunning and that dress is over the top! She will be the belle of the ball in it. Bless you for hand sewing the hems.

Caren, yummy looking cheesecake. Save me a pic, please!

Was off for a bit and remembered I wanted to add something but craft struck.

Spider, hope mom is doing better and you get everything settled in the apt. Is DH working now? 

Poldera, pm me your DH's truck name and number. Or does he drive a different one each trip. Tell him my truck number is 2992, both sides and rear have it on. 

Off to bed, I guess so I can get up early to have tires rotated and an oil change done. Needs to see if there is a Tuesday Morning here also. 

See you all later,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OMG LOVE those!!!!! I know someone that would love them as well. They are sooooo cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL!!! Somehow I knew that! :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just showed Gerry the picture and he asked if you deliver.....


LOL!! If I try to make them, I'll time it so that David can drop then off on his next trip through Dallas to Houston. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have several different cheese cake type receipts that I have going to try. I even have a raw (fake) cheese cake using nuts for the cream cheese. Going to be one I make for Chrissy, I think she will like it.
> 
> Raw Lemon-Lime Cheesecake with Fresh Mango Sauce
> by Dreena Burton
> ...


Oh that looks fabulous too, I think I'm gaining weight on here tonight. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Jinx, your DGD is stunning and that dress is over the top! She will be the belle of the ball in it. Bless you for hand sewing the hems.
> 
> Caren, yummy looking cheesecake. Save me a pic, please!
> 
> ...


It's a maroon Peterbilt with a sleeper berth, number 409 with Uand U trucking on the doors. Just told him, he's sitting here reading over my shoulder. lol 
Have a great night, sweet dreams. 
David said hopefully you won't have to wait 5 years to get your oil change done, some places are so slow. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about a lot of stuff crammed into a small room. My craft room is pretty much the same, not enough space for the amount of craft stash I have.
> Good luck on getting the shelving tomorrow, fingers crossed. I am thinking a day bed would be perfect in the craft room for company. I have cabinets in the room, I don't care for them. I'd like to put shelves on the wall.


I really want the shelves that mount on the wall, but I'm just going to do the heavy duty 5 shelf garage shelves for now, then I'll get the others after David is satisfied that he's gotten all the measurements that he wants and such, so it'll be a year or two. lol At least I can put these down in the garage for storage when I'm done with them in the craft room, baby steps. lol And each shelf set is only $30 something and they are huge. 
There is no such thing as too much stash, is there? lol Just not enough time to use it in a timely fashion, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the recipes. Just picked up the corned beef roast and shall try it in the crockpot,making it tomorrow and warming it up for Sunday lunch. How did you know that I had corned beef on my mind?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sassafrass, I think you made Davids day, he was laughing so hard at your calling me Polenta. :XD: 
It's such a good feeling to get the craft rooms cleared out, but boy is it a lot of work. :thumbup: 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Caren, yummy looking cheesecake. Save me a pic, please!
> 
> Ok will do!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really want the shelves that mount on the wall, but I'm just going to do the heavy duty 5 shelf garage shelves for now, then I'll get the others after David is satisfied that he's gotten all the measurements that he wants and such, so it'll be a year or two. lol At least I can put these down in the garage for storage when I'm done with them in the craft room, baby steps. lol And each shelf set is only $30 something and they are huge.
> There is no such thing as too much stash, is there? lol Just not enough time to use it in a timely fashion, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :mrgreen:


That is why I have the cupboards, until I get the ones I want built. The cabinet will be put in the barn when the shelves go up. I have those shelves in the hobbit house for the preserves, very sturdy indeed. I think I got hem at Sam's too. 
Very true one can always use more stash. more time to with it would b e nice too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider my dear, you have had a week. I'm very glad that it was only a minor stroke and that your mom is home, and I'm hoping that there was no injury from the fall from the ladder, I'm assuming that that was DH and not you? But whoever it was, I sure hope all is well in that area. 
Glad you got some time today, I think you probably more than needed it. 
Take care and stay warm, 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm heading to bed I think. 
Have a good night everyone, stay safe, warm, and as healthy as can be expected. Sweet dreams and huge hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous dress on a gorgeous girl, Jynx.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, hope all are doing well, prayers and hugs for all who need them, and even those who don't.
> Kathy, love the tatting, Shirley, love the sweater, Julie, still working backwards on last weeks, so looking for your paintings.
> Sam how are you feeling? I still need to read your opening.
> David got home early, around 11am so we went to Marlas to do a few things for her and I've just been puttering around the house this afternoon/evening. Been a beautiful 2 days at 60f but now they are saying our weather's supposed to bet bad again,
> Oh well, off to get caught up and read somemore on last week.


Pages 119, 121, and 122


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope the worst of it passes you by, but that you get enough rain to do what needs done. Stay safe, dry, and warm. Hugs


The wind levels are up- quite blustery supposed to be 120 km/h not 160 as I had thought I read. We are supposed to be going to a restaurant- but will wait and see if anyone turns up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Betty (Bulldog) for your thoughts- I've just mentioned how blustery it is- not outright gale yet- but you definitely need to hold on to your hat!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi - I am just home from the hospital. Alan went in Thursday afternoon instead of today - so 24 hours down, but unfortunately no improvement yet. I missed the Dr. - she came in just after I left. He called to let me know that she isn't too discouraged since it has only been 1 day. Her plan is to try this for a week and then transfer him to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix if we can't get a handle on the symptoms. I'm really hoping he gets better before that - I'm so exhausted and so is he - the thought of this running right into that is overwhelming. I came home yesterday and was asleep within an hour - it was such a relief to have him settled and to know that someone was taking care of him. But I was up every hour.... I got some housework done around here today and went up to see him a couple of times for a few hours. They are trying to keep him calm and comfortable so he is a little doped up - but he is so down that I almost wish they would let him be uncomfortable so he would be more with it. It's so disconcerting to see him so vulnerable. Then they moved him to a private room and informed us that he tested positive for MRSA- then tried to convince us that it is nothing to be concerned about... but they moved him to isolation....???? I'm too tired to even think straight - he says that the Dr said it was nothing to worry about. I tried googling and my eyes just glaze over... so someone that knows something please PM me.... if it is not a big deal I would sleep so much better.... I need to go see if there is something to make a sandwich out of - I need to stop at the grocery store tomorrow on one of my trips home. I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alex will be in and out - he has class starting Monday - he also works five days a week and various time - think he has to be at manards by 4:30AM every morning - better him than me. he is a good worker - I will give him credit for that - he can also be a big jerk. love him dearly though - children should be born with some common sense - it would make life so much easier. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was very glad to leave pi behind me when I left school thank you very much.
> 
> Some lovely recipes yet agian Sam thanks.
> Today is election day for us (state election only) so somehwere we developed the tradition of pizzas and watch the count results on TV. Wonderering if I can be bothered trying the foccia with them. No- just relasied that I will out most of the day. Going out soon to vote, walk, coffee and pick up th eHandknitters Guild mail. And then will be almost time to go to the Guild meeting. So may not be back for the day depending on when the girls are coming over.
> Hope you are feeling better now Sam- and survive being deserted by the family. Hope they have a lovely time. Will Alex being around be any support for you if you need it? or at least someone to talk to in person (as opposed to online that is- online you can chat to your hearts content)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I am related to whomever wrote this. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I saw this on the main forum and it really spoke to me. I know there are some wonderful housekeepers on this thread and I am not that good at it . Other things seem to take precedence sometimes. Luckily Pat is tidier than I am so the house is not that bad to see except for my room which has all my 'stuff' in it.
> 
> I liked this though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess I thought Gerry was retired. so whose farm - why a loaded truck - does he still drive truck or was he doing a good deed? i'm really nosy tonight. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I also meant to say that your granddaughter is quite lovely - she wears the dress well. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds lovely - let us know how it tastes. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did. Not with this one but virtually. Hoping to try this one over the week end, but with both formula1 and sebring 12 hours.
> 
> Pecan Cheesecake Pie


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Sam I didn't find anything to make a sandwich but I did find a bottle of wine! Your opening is wonderful!!! Alan would love all the corned beef recipes - I will have to pretend to forget that it is St Paddy on Monday so he doesn't feel bad about missing a good dinner. My Irish father's BD is the 16th - He will be 82 and is doing pretty good- still living on his own although it is probably not a very good idea - he is out of town with no close neighbors. But we are all entitled to choose our paths. I am doing a couple of loads of laundry and I will just scramble an egg and make a piece of toast in a little bit. I hope that I can sleep a little better tonight - the wine may help.... so sweet of you to think of the coloring pages for the trip for A & A - you are are wonderful Grampa!!! I am going to go back to page 1 and read a bit - I don't know if I will be able to catch up last weeks KTP or not - I suppose it will depend on how much free time I end up with over the next week.... I will be back -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I'm with you Pup - heat up the chili and the beans - but cold pizza I can handle!!! Sorry to see that DH is sick - I hope the weather improves and that he feels better soon. I hope the storm isn't too bad Julie - poor Ringo having to go out in the wet.... Sorry you're sick too Gwen - boy I have missed lots of stuff haven't I? I missed Julie painting??? and Kathy tatting??? - Well I guess I will have to read last week's posting after all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you spider - you know the only direction you have is up so things are definitely going to get better. does your husband like his new job? and I think it was you who fell off the ladder - hope you are ok - got to watch that sort of thing.

healing energy zooming to your mother - is she back home now? --- sam



Spider said:


> Marking my spot for this week and saying hi.
> We are not hooked up to Internet yet here at our apt. So I don't get on my IPad much at all and I miss all of you and what is going on.
> Work has been hectic and I have been working a lot of hours. Actually to many. Being on my feet and walking on hard floors all day are hard of my feet. But it should get better. And by the first of April will be down to three days a week and less hours.
> Last week was hectic, the day we decided to move something's into our apt I got a call my mom was being taken by ambulance so my sister met her and kept me updated. The next day we moved just a few things because it was so extremely cold. We unpacked and went to the hosp. She was in for two days and was discharged and we couldn't get out of town because of a blizzard so I kept with us for the week. She ended up having an MRI and found out she had a mild stroke. She's home now, getting rested up. But I was working everyday trying to get some groceries and DH started his new job.oh then to end last week fell off a ladder at work. This week had my blood pressure checked and it was through the roof and the nurse asked if I was having stress!!! But this work week is over and I could only work two hours today because of having to many hours so came home and took a nap and did some laundry and started a new book.
> So I feel out of touch, so will try to catch up this week. Take care and hope all are well. Think of you all. We have actually lost most of our snow. We had 61 yesterday but a lot cooler today.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Shirley - love the Dust if you must!!! To tell you the truth... at the moment I REALLY must. I haven't touched the floors in a couple of weeks and they are really overdue. But for the most part I agree with the poem - thanks for sharing it. Love the picture of the sky Kathy - sounds like you are getting a lot of ground covered - please be safe! Oh Jynx - Rachel looks so lovely - the dress is outstanding and I'm glad you hand hemmed it - you know that it will hang so much nicer. How fun to shop for the goodies to go with... the color of that dress is just perfect on her. It looks like good vibes are needed for Betty's niece and Angora's nephew - consider them sent...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs - prayers and healing energy surrounding you and alan - and mersa is not to be sneezed at. and I would say it was their fault. I hope someone gets a handle on this so alan can finally begin to enjoy life again. hard not to be down. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi - I am just home from the hospital. Alan went in Thursday afternoon instead of today - so 24 hours down, but unfortunately no improvement yet. I missed the Dr. - she came in just after I left. He called to let me know that she isn't too discouraged since it has only been 1 day. Her plan is to try this for a week and then transfer him to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix if we can't get a handle on the symptoms. I'm really hoping he gets better before that - I'm so exhausted and so is he - the thought of this running right into that is overwhelming. I came home yesterday and was asleep within an hour - it was such a relief to have him settled and to know that someone was taking care of him. But I was up every hour.... I got some housework done around here today and went up to see him a couple of times for a few hours. They are trying to keep him calm and comfortable so he is a little doped up - but he is so down that I almost wish they would let him be uncomfortable so he would be more with it. It's so disconcerting to see him so vulnerable. Then they moved him to a private room and informed us that he tested positive for MRSA- then tried to convince us that it is nothing to be concerned about... but they moved him to isolation....???? I'm too tired to even think straight - he says that the Dr said it was nothing to worry about. I tried googling and my eyes just glaze over... so someone that knows something please PM me.... if it is not a big deal I would sleep so much better.... I need to go see if there is something to make a sandwich out of - I need to stop at the grocery store tomorrow on one of my trips home. I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I missed PI day - just as well - Alan has lost 25 lbs in the last 2 weeks and I think I have gained that much.... I am a real stress eater. Poledra love the cupcakes and it looks like a new hair cut - cute cute cute - have fun getting the craft room organized - or as Alan calls it the crap room!!! Glad David will be home for the weekend - I hope the weather is good for him next week - tell him safe travels from AZ. Jynx was good enough to send me a PM and so I know that TNS lost her friend Anne and Caren's friend Lindsay has passed. So much loss and my heart goes out to family and friends. 2 new angels to watch over us.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam - I know that he has every reason to be frightened and discouraged - it is just so hard to see him like that - and I can't let him see how worried I am - he is a wreck worrying about me and how I am holding up ----


thewren said:


> hugs - prayers and healing energy surrounding you and alan - and mersa is not to be sneezed at. and I would say it was their fault. I hope someone gets a handle on this so alan can finally begin to enjoy life again. hard not to be down. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Spider I know all about being out of touch!!! It sounds like you really have your hands full. I hope your Mom is doing better and that you are feeling ok after your fall. Please get some rest - you know that being tired is often the cause of accidents and you have really been stretched pretty thin. I hope that things settle down to a dull roar soon- luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Joy I hope you are feeling better soon - think of you often when I look out at the desert landscape - looking forward to seeing more of your watercolors.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, haven't walked Maya in three days. Hopefully tomorrow. Winds died down and managed nap today. Looking forward to watercolor class tomorrow.
> Polenta, I did manage to tidy art room and take a box of books and 2 plastic bags _small_ to thrift store.
> Angora, so glad to hear Chris's operation didn't take as long as you thought.
> Jynx, beautiful DGD and dress. Bless you for hemming by hand.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This made me laugh too!!! And hungry!


Poledra65 said:


> Sassafrass, I think you made Davids day, he was laughing so hard at your calling me Polenta. :XD:
> It's such a good feeling to get the craft rooms cleared out, but boy is it a lot of work. :thumbup:
> Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it looks like it is pretty quiet on here tonight - just as well - I really need to go eat something and get some sleep. I will try to check in first thing in the AM before I go over to the hospital. Take care - luv-AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> it'd be so much fun if they ran into each other sometime, well, not run into each other, but met up with each other. lol
> Hugs my dear.


Maybe not so much fun if they ran into each other!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, just found this.
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-mug-cupcakes-with-baileys-filling


How cute- too fiddly for me to be bothered though.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So sorry you're still sick, Gwen...hope you're soon well.
> Junek


Get well soon, Gwen!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Forgot to say well done to Kathy on her tatting. That thread is so tiny that it is amazing what one can do with it.
> 
> Sam, great opening. Yummy corned beef and cabbage. May have to get some this weekend. Did have a Reuben at Arbys in Memphis. It was so good. That is about all I order from there.
> 
> ...


That's an impressive cloudscape, Kathy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Jynx, Rachel and her prom dress are both so lovely. Good to hear you had a meal out.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> hugs - prayers and healing energy surrounding you and alan - and mersa is not to be sneezed at. and I would say it was their fault. I hope someone gets a handle on this so alan can finally begin to enjoy life again. hard not to be down. --- sam


Apparently some of us can carry the MRSA bugs without any ill effects but that means they might be passed on to other patients, especially anyone who has surgery or any sort of broken skin, cuts etc. We all carry the SA bugs on our skins usually without any problems, but the 'MR'SA ones are resistant to the usual antibiotics so much more difficulty to treat if they do cause problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I'm with you Pup - heat up the chili and the beans - but cold pizza I can handle!!! Sorry to see that DH is sick - I hope the weather improves and that he feels better soon. I hope the storm isn't too bad Julie - poor Ringo having to go out in the wet.... Sorry you're sick too Gwen - boy I have missed lots of stuff haven't I? I missed Julie painting??? and Kathy tatting??? - Well I guess I will have to read last week's posting after all!


Ringo shot around the house and back again in lightening time! I think the eye of the storm crossed us while we were out- we went to the Genghis Khan- so it was largely meat- so I have had a week's worth of protein in one meal. Kathy's tatting is beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I'm with you Pup - heat up the chili and the beans - but cold pizza I can handle!!! Sorry to see that DH is sick - I hope the weather improves and that he feels better soon. I hope the storm isn't too bad Julie - poor Ringo having to go out in the wet.... Sorry you're sick too Gwen - boy I have missed lots of stuff haven't I? I missed Julie painting??? and Kathy tatting??? - Well I guess I will have to read last week's posting after all!


Ringo shot around the house and back again in lightening time! I think the eye of the storm crossed us while we were out- we went to the Genghis Khan- so it was largely meat- so I have had a week's worth of protein in one meal. Kathy's tatting is beautiful!

edit: not quite sure how I managed this! the computer was on a major go slow- maybe I clicked 'send' twice!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...It really helped that I got out with my friend. Kept my mind off things and I told her that I was not going to suffer what hadn't happened and might not happen. I will try and stay in the present. And yes, it is easier said than done. LOL Not sleeping much tonight but I'm not letting my thoughts go wild either. I wanted so much to ask my sister if Christopher knew who she was but knew that would just put fears at the forefront in her mind and perhaps he was in so much pain that all he did when he woke was suffer the pain, so best not to even ask her questions at this point. I will be glad to hear something positive soon.

The lunch with my friend Christine was wonderful. It truly is a miracle. These children from NYC gangs, and that is where most of them are from, are literally knocking on her door trying to get into her class. She is already full but is going to have a time period on Fridays for those not in her classes to come and read. She bought, with her own money, bean bag chairs so they can relax in their own space to read and she bought sports magazines. One of the worst troublemakers came very politely to ask if he could please be her helper, so she has created a job for him of rotating which magazines are in front. She made two students her teacher assistants and gave them a special area to sit and they have special meetings with her, so they are feeling pretty special. Her first two weeks of teaching have been amazing. She knows it won't all be beautiful like this but we have both decided we are going to enjoy the good moments in life!!! We can deal with the other times when they happen, but for now the students are showing her nothing but respect. Sadly, they did have a suicide the week she started orientation. She hadn't met the student but it was a sad feeling. She said the school does look rather like a prison with fences all around it. The children live there so even if there is a blizzard, they have school. There will be no snow days for her so she was out there on the road in the worst of the storm. I can't begin to tell you how thrilled I am for her and really feel like this is where she was supposed to be. I had tears in my eyes so many times as she told me all the wonderful things that had already happened with the students reading. There are a lot of supplies she still needs, and no doubt with a few more pays will be buying. We both laughed so hard when she told me about explaining to one student that she had been in the military as a soldier and his eyes got so big and he exclaimed, so you can take people down!!! Another teacher told her that this one student never did anything so not to expect anything. Well, he was reading and behaving. She was writing the names of the children in a book and she asked the girl her last name and the girl begged her not to put her last name down and said that her father had raped her and she wouldn't even say her last name. Chris told her that was fine and they didn't need it. These kids have been through hell and the rage they feel comes out. One boy will hit his head against walls as hard as he can until he is bleeding when the rage hits. They have counselors who help them to find ways to deal with this rage. I know this job will be a challenge but Chris was elated and sparkling with enthusiasm. I will sure be praying for her as she makes a difference in their lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora, that is wonderful that your friend Chris is off to such a good start! I should have hit quote reply- because I am tired, and my brain is going into 'switch off' But that is a very good base to build on- and so good the problem one is in awe of her new teacher!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, that is wonderful that your friend Chris is off to such a good start! I should have hit quote reply- because I am tired, and my brain is going into 'switch off' But that is a very good base to build on- and so good the problem one is in awe of her new teacher!


Good that you didn't. It was long and your post came out right underneath mine, so fine. :thumbup: Yes, it is nice that she has had a good start. I thought it might be the opposite with them trying to prove to her how tough they are. I think it really makes a difference that the people working here really care about these kids. They have been working there, many of them for years and years. With all the problems they have, they still have smiles and want to help these children to be able to live useful lives. One thing I forgot that Christine is doing is Joke A Day. The kids can't wait to hear what the new joke is. The older ones try and act like they don't care but they smile and try not to laugh to be cool, but nonetheless they are there to hear the joke.

Guess with your early waking hours, you need your beauty sleep early too. Nice that you were online though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> get well soon gwen - healing energy zooming to surround you in it healing power - go rest and get well. --- sam


Ditto... Gwen, sorry to hear you are unwell.

Hi Sam and everyone, great recipes this week. I do hope you get some warmish weather this week also. Well we had rain today... a pretty good amount and boy do we ever need it. I have had a very quiet afternoon just lying around on the couch.... why you all ask? Well of course I started my day at 3am to DD violently vomiting AGAIN. She wouldnt go to the hospital so we managed somehow and finally got her to calm down a bit about 5.30 by letting Oscar get up and she had him on her knee. I guess it helped her relax enough to ge gastric reflux settled a bit. Gosh I hope she will be ok tonight coz I am way too tired to drive to the hospital. LOL :roll: :shock: So a new week started and HUGS to all, especially those who have recently lost someone and those who are unwell.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sounds like you are ok and the eye of the storm has passed. Hmmm, that also sounds like you got a direct hit. Hope it was without any damage to the carport and neighbor's goods.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver...That is quite the story about the animals getting in. Good that nobody ever got bitten. I thought having racoons in the attic and squirrels running through the attic at the farmhouse was bad, but you had it much worse. We used those live traps too. I always wondered about those animal doors, now I know.
Thank you for your words about Christopher!!

Darowil...Yes, it is a good sign that he woke up. That is one very good thing. I hadn't thought of it that way.

Martina... Thank you. Yes, you are so right. It will do nobody, least of all Chris, for me to just sit and worry. I had a lovely meal and great visit.

Thank you June...Yes, it was so good to get out.

Sam...Yes, it was great to get out and laugh and have such a great time. My friend said she never could have gotten through all these years without me and told me what my support has meant to her. That was so nice.

Pacer...Columbus, OH must have good hospitals. That is where Christopher is. Wonderful that he was life-flighted to such a good place. Hope all goes well for Bella. This has been quite a while you have been doing extra meals and I'm not without sacrifice on your part. So nice to see that old-fashioned caring.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg...I couldn't open the download on last week's KTP. :-( I'm sure it was lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous dress on a gorgeous girl, Jynx.


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> At least heat it enough to melt the grease! lol I never did like cold food that should be warm, no cold pizza etc. DH eats pork n beans out of the can yuck!!! They have changed our snow forecast on Tuesday to rain and sposed to be 55f now instead of high 20s so we will see! 57f here today and windy, most of the snow is gone except for the piles everywhere from the plows. Starting the paper route in the morning, company tomorrow afternoon, DH still down, will keep him down all weekend as Spring Break is over and school starts again Monday. Only 8 more weeks!!!! He has gotten most of the homework done that he could get done early so hopefully wont be too bad.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Hope all goes well with the paper route and so glad it isn't starting in the middle of the blizzard. Sorry to hear DH is still in such pain. Thank goodness he has kept up with homework. Only 8 more weeks!!! Almost done and pray he will be out of pain and able to go back Monday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Sam! lots to think about here, as always! Cyclone Lusi is coming in- rain and increasing wind at the moment. I want to make the Macaroni with cauliflower sauce someone posted last week- but it is going to have to wait, until I can get the cauliflower! I will have to grab the umbrella to persuade Ringo to go outside- he had forgotten that the world could be wet!


Ringo is a lucky little guy to have such a loving mama. I see it was way too windy for the umbrella, but it was a loving thought.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Daralene...I am happy that you went out to lunch with a friend. Your nephew would want you to enjoy time with your friend rather than sitting at home worrying. Good thing we have cell phones in case of emergencies so the family could still contact you if needed.


And I forgot my cell phone, but no news when I got home anyway. I think everyone is exhausted and when Chris was back asleep they probably went to eat and sleep. My sister and his wife will take shifts with one staying with him and the other going to the hotel room.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I saw this on the main forum and it really spoke to me. I know there are some wonderful housekeepers on this thread and I am not that good at it . Other things seem to take precedence sometimes. Luckily Pat is tidier than I am so the house is not that bad to see except for my room which has all my 'stuff' in it.
> 
> I liked this though


That last part is so funny but so true.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another dull, miserable looking day here, but I've got "the girls" coming later and perhaps a quick visit from my boy too, so I'm happy!
Sam - Great start as usual and smashing recipes. Look after yourself while Heidi's away, you hear? :lol: 
Gwen - Hope you are feeling better today. {{{ healing hugs}}}
Spider - What a week you've had! I hope your mum is soon back to full health, and no more falling off ladders for you or DH!
Kathy - Stay safe driving in the awful weather conditions.
AZ - So sorry to hear that Alan is in hospital, must be such a worry to you. I hope that they can get him sorted out very soon and you take care of yourself too. {{{ hugs}}}
Julie - Glad you enjoyed your meal out.
Angora - So pleased that Chris is through his op and fingers crossed that everything goes well from now on in. Your friend Chris sounds like a wonderful teacher and she will make such a difference in these poor kids lives.
:thumbup: 
Sugarsugar - You are going to be so happy when this pregnancy is finally over, but probably not as happy as your DD! I hope you both manage to have a few good nights now.
Grannypeg - I couldn't get your download to open either. Could you put it on again?
Jynx - Your GD is beautiful and so is her dress, she looks stunning!
Poledra - You have been busy, but that seems to be a way of life for you...wish I had half your energy!
Pup lover - Good luck with the paper run!
Off now to get washed and dressed before my company arrives. Have a good Saturday everyone, and sleep well to all my 'down under' friends. Speak later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous. Could be a model. To think she looks that fabulous without being all fixed up. Can't even imagine when she is ready for her Prom. What a beautiful GD. Love that dress. So classy.
Are you tall too?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam... I have copied the carrot sofrito out and we will give it a try. Sounds so good.
How are you feeling today???? Since you made plans to go out for corned beef, I am thinking you are starting to feel better. I hope, I hope, I hope.

Gwen...So sorry you are still sick. I hope this is over with soon. Gentle Hugs

Purplefi...Will be fun to see the pictures.

Aran...Great work that your team gets Saturday off!! Any interesting plans?

Kathy...I am wondering if they even told Chris's dad about this surgery. I don't think he would want him around since he upset his wife so much last time, so that will be interesting to find out.
Glad you got a load and sounds like you aren't far away from home now. Great photo of clouds. Yes, does look like ropes of batting.:thumbup: 

Kate...Thank you for your thoughts and hope you have a wonderful day!!!

Spider...What is this about you falling of a ladder??? :shock:

AZ...Is the MRSA just the sore spot on the skin or internal??
There are some things that can be done to keep him from getting reinfected and keep you from getting infected. Washing your things separately, wash his in hot water, towels as hot as you can get and a little clorox. Same with sheets. You can put a little clorox in some water and go over things like doorknobs. There is also an antibiotic they can give you to put in your nasal openings. He won't need this now as he is on the antibiotics, but you can use it and he can when he is done with the antibiotics. My grandson had MRSA internally and the doctors didn't give us any information. I went to my dermatologist as I developed a sore, which wasn't MRSA, but this doctor gave me so much information. Even to use a small amount of clorox in the bathtub and take a bath. We went over our son's whole house with disinfectant, doorknobs, tv, railings, everything. It is also important when on antibiotics to take probiotics, but I would get the doctor's permission. If he doesn't want him to take probiotics now then have Alan start them as soon as he can. Please keep me posted and if I can be of any help I will try. If it is on the skin still they will get it cleared up and there should be no problem. There is also an antibiotic cream she gave the whole family to take and put in the nasal openings with q-tips for a specified period of time. Alan won't need that while he is on the antibiotics, but could take it when he is done with them for a while. Since the doctors didn't tell them about how contagious it was, 3 of them ended up with MRSA. After this happened then they believed me and started taking more care and using the cream. PM me if you want.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well Sam I didn't find anything to make a sandwich but I did find a bottle of wine! Your opening is wonderful!!! Alan would love all the corned beef recipes - I will have to pretend to forget that it is St Paddy on Monday so he doesn't feel bad about missing a good dinner. My Irish father's BD is the 16th - He will be 82 and is doing pretty good- still living on his own although it is probably not a very good idea - he is out of town with no close neighbors. But we are all entitled to choose our paths. I am doing a couple of loads of laundry and I will just scramble an egg and make a piece of toast in a little bit. I hope that I can sleep a little better tonight - the wine may help.... so sweet of you to think of the coloring pages for the trip for A & A - you are are wonderful Grampa!!! I am going to go back to page 1 and read a bit - I don't know if I will be able to catch up last weeks KTP or not - I suppose it will depend on how much free time I end up with over the next week.... I will be back -


Happy up-coming 82nd birthday to your dad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, was it DH who fell off the ladder? Is he still able to work or did you fall and are still working anyway? So sorry to hear about that and then to find out your mom was sick and had a mild stroke, all happening on the day you were moving. Way too much stress. Hugs dear. I hope no injuries from the fall, but doesn't sound good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that looks fabulous too, I think I'm gaining weight on here tonight. lol


Me too. I swear I gain just by reading the recipes and looking at the photos of food. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sassafrass, I think you made Davids day, he was laughing so hard at your calling me Polenta. :XD:
> It's such a good feeling to get the craft rooms cleared out, but boy is it a lot of work. :thumbup:
> Hugs


That was so cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Bulldog! I told him just a second ago, he's still rather gobsmacked I think, that people think about him and wish him safe travels and pray and send angels and all, from all over the world, for him.
> Not something he's used to previously, so it's nice for him to experience now.
> He's always on the lookout for Kathy out on the roads, it'd be so much fun if they ran into each other sometime, well, not run into each other, but met up with each other. lol
> Hugs my dear.


Yes, we do care about our truckers. Would be nice if they could meet up but perhaps not run into each other. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Was reading last week's this morning at breakfast when they called me for a load. Picked up 19 miles and went to Wabash, IN. .com now sitting at the truckstop in Ft Wayne for the night. Plan on getting an oil change and tire rotation done before driving home tomorrow. May check out any LYSs here.
> 
> Bulldog, that was a very nice post you did. Prayers for your family during this time of troubles. Hoping they can keep your niece comfortable if a miracle doesn't happen. Your sister and her family are in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, that is a good sign that the surgery wasn't longer. When my brother had his brain surgery it took them hours longer than they said and the poor little guy was just 4 yrs. old then. Chris's last surgery was longer than they said also, so this time everything went as planned. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren...That pie looks & sounds quite delicious.

Poledra...Sounds like it will be so nice to have your craft room all organized. Can't wait to see it all finished. My yarn is all hidden behind a chair in the family room. Hope someday to have somewhere to put it and that will be easy when I can do the stairs regular.
Those cupcakes are so cute. I'm so glad you showed the photo as I couldn't get the link to work. Maybe too many people all wanting to look at the same time.

Dreamweaver...Sure hope DH will be alright on St. Patrick's Day. Thank goodness he has you. I used to love corned beef hash too.

Well, I think I'm going to head off to bed and see if I can get some sleep. Hugs to all. Hope those with colds and flu start feeling better today. Healing wishes to all who need them. Safe travels for those on the road.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sam - I know that he has every reason to be frightened and discouraged - it is just so hard to see him like that - and I can't let him see how worried I am - he is a wreck worrying about me and how I am holding up ----


Sorry to hear things arenot going smoothly. Take care of yourself and dont forget to breathe, breathe, breathe. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. Yes, that is a good sign that the surgery wasn't longer. When my brother had his brain surgery it took them hours longer than they said and the poor little guy was just 4 yrs. old then. Chris's last surgery was longer than they said also, so this time everything went as planned. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So good things went as planned this time for Chris. Take care and sleep well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Julie...It really helped that I got out with my friend. Kept my mind off things and I told her that I was not going to suffer what hadn't happened and might not happen. I will try and stay in the present. And yes, it is easier said than done. LOL Not sleeping much tonight but I'm not letting my thoughts go wild either. I wanted so much to ask my sister if Christopher knew who she was but knew that would just put fears at the forefront in her mind and perhaps he was in so much pain that all he did when he woke was suffer the pain, so best not to even ask her questions at this point. I will be glad to hear something positive soon.
> 
> The lunch with my friend Christine was wonderful. It truly is a miracle. These children from NYC gangs, and that is where most of them are from, are literally knocking on her door trying to get into her class.
> 
> Your friend sounds like an amazing person, she is doing such a great thing with those kids. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.

Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.

Some photos from yesterday....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I saw this on the main forum and it really spoke to me. I know there are some wonderful housekeepers on this thread and I am not that good at it . Other things seem to take precedence sometimes. Luckily Pat is tidier than I am so the house is not that bad to see except for my room which has all my 'stuff' in it.
> 
> I liked this though


That speaks to me, too, Shirley...there have always been more enjoyable things to do than keep a spotless house...babies to cuddle and rock, toddlers to play with, boys to take to and from ball games, books to read to children....and things to make for all of them.
Why dust when you can knit and have something to show for that time?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U) 
so Happy happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Sharon
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Forgot to say well done to Kathy on her tatting. That thread is so tiny that it is amazing what one can do with it.
> 
> Sam, great opening. Yummy corned beef and cabbage. May have to get some this weekend. Did have a Reuben at Arbys in Memphis. It was so good. That is about all I order from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


What a lovely dress and a beautiful grand-daughter. I hope someone gets a picture when she's all gussied up for the "ball".
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Good that you didn't. It was long and your post came out right underneath mine, so fine. :thumbup: Yes, it is nice that she has had a good start. I thought it might be the opposite with them trying to prove to her how tough they are. I think it really makes a difference that the people working here really care about these kids. They have been working there, many of them for years and years. With all the problems they have, they still have smiles and want to help these children to be able to live useful lives. One thing I forgot that Christine is doing is Joke A Day. The kids can't wait to hear what the new joke is. The older ones try and act like they don't care but they smile and try not to laugh to be cool, but nonetheless they are there to hear the joke.
> 
> Guess with your early waking hours, you need your beauty sleep early too. Nice that you were online though.


I managed about 4 hours tonight- which is really good going for me! Otherwise I survive on cat naps! The wind is very blustery, but apparently the storm has swung more to the east- trouble is the wind will dry out any benefit from the rain that has fallen.
Sounds like Christine has some excellent ideas for handling the young people. I guess it is too early to have much news yet of Christopher?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did. Not with this one but virtually. Hoping to try this one over the week end, but with both formula1 and sebring 12 hours.
> 
> Pecan Cheesecake Pie
> 
> ...


YUM!! that looks delicious, Caren. Wish I still cooked, I'd sure make it!
Are you expecting more snow next week? I haven't seen the national weather forecast this morning. But our local station is talking about us possibly getting about 4" on Mon. I think this is just a Mid-Atlantic storm and not expected to head up north.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, sounds like you are ok and the eye of the storm has passed. Hmmm, that also sounds like you got a direct hit. Hope it was without any damage to the carport and neighbor's goods.


It was not nearly as bad as it might have been- and so far there has not been any crashing from outside- so hopefully all is intact!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ringo is a lucky little guy to have such a loving mama. I see it was way too windy for the umbrella, but it was a loving thought.


He is very coy, this little fellow of mine- he was out in a dry spell about half an hour ago- disappeared around the house, but came running back soon after- so I know he had his 'comfort stop'!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm still clearing out my craft room, now mind, it's a small room, barely room for a twin bed in there, but I had soooooo much stuff piled in there, it's amazing that there was room to move let alone add more too it. Now though, I've only got a few little things and one massively heavy box of books to get out of there, and a bag or two of trash. Just amazing, and the stuff I took out of there takes up a huge amount of basement space. I'll be so happy to get the closet and dresser ripped out of there and the room painted. I put a while daybed on layaway to put in there and I'm going to go get the shelving from Sams Club to put everything on. If I can just sweet talk David into going to Cheyenne tomorrow, I can get my shelving. lol Wish me luck.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm sure David will be glad to take you anywhere you want to go. The two of you seem to have such a wonderful relationship. I can't wait to see a picture of the room when you finish...it sounds like it's going to be beautiful.
I wish I had your energy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, just found this.
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-mug-cupcakes-with-baileys-filling


I'm impressed!
JK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


Hope you are enjoying your very sunny day! We have the exact opposite! Windy wet and dark, but it is not yet 2 a.m., I like the image of finding your table! I know that one around here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Think of you all. We have actually lost most of our snow. We had 61 yesterday but a lot cooler today.[/quote]

I have missed you but knew you were moving into the apt. and that your DH was starting a new job!! HUrrah!! Prayers answered once again.
I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. I hope she has no lingering after effects of the stroke. You've had a lot happening in a short time. No wonder your bp is through the roof. perhaps now it can settle down. We don't want you rushed to the hospital with a stroke.
Try to relax as much as you can and know I'm praying for you and DH and for your mother's complete recovery and long life.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ[/quote]

Oh, my dear, my prayers and thoughts are with you and Alan. I know you must be completely exhausted. I'm not that knowledgeable about MRSA but do know that it's easy to transfer and that's the reason for the isolation. You've been dealing with DH's illness for so long that I know anything out of the ordinary is going to worry you sick.
Please take care of youself. I don't think they'd put you i the room with your DH if you make yourself sick.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A couple of sunrise and sunset pictures from my sister.
Enjoy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo shot around the house and back again in lightening time! I think the eye of the storm crossed us while we were out- we went to the Genghis Khan- so it was largely meat- so I have had a week's worth of protein in one meal. Kathy's tatting is beautiful!


Sounds like Ringo didn't waste any time relieving himself!!
Hope you enjoyed your outing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I know this job will be a challenge but Chris was elated and sparkling with enthusiasm. I will sure be praying for her as she makes a difference in their lives.[/quote]

It sounds like Christine is a very special person to have won over these children the way she has. I pray that it will continue to be good.
She has my respect...what a fantastic person she must be. And will add her to my prayers for Christopher.
junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

DD is on spring break but is away for two days visiting a friend. So I am catching up. Seems that a lot has happened!*** AZ, you have been a rock for your DH, but you need to take care of yourself too. Praying that this hospital stay will help him. *** Angora, I hope things go well for your nephew. It is hard to live in the moment and not worry three steps ahead but I keep trying to develop that ability. Meditation and breathing sometimes help me but it is so hard to not to worry.*** JynxYour GD is beautiful and so is her dress. The style and color are both perfect for her. Hand hemming is a wonderful finish and a couture touchso nice of you to do that.*** SugarSugarSo sorry for what you and your daughter are going through. You must be tired. It is so good of you to be there through this.*** Julie, the watercolors are lovely. So glad that you have rediscovered painting.*** PurpleFi, the daffodils give me hope that well see them here too. But we have more snow coming on Sunday night! DH says I may have caused it by putting the snow blower away last week. ***As always, sending good wishes and healing thoughts to those who are suffering in any way. 
This is an unappetizing subject but wanted to tell everyone to wash their hands often. An entire elementary school in this area was shut down on Friday because of norovirus.so it is going around. Not life threatening (as far as I know) but certainly something you dont want.
Hope everyone has a good weekend and a great following week. I am going to a St. Patricks Day dinner tonight, complete with a sing-along of Irish songs. Should be fun. Reminds me that I love Irish soda breadmay have to make some next week.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


Thank you, PurpleFi. I can't begin to tell you how much I enjoy the little bits of spring you bring every morning with the pictures of your daffodils and other flowers.
I look forward to seeing your garden every day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


A very happy birthday, Sharon (Strawberry4U)
JK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora--Think it is wonderful that your friend Christine has taken on this job. When I worked with high school age students, especially struggling readers who sometimes had discipline issues as well, one book they liked was Holes by Louis Sachar. It is a lower reading level but all ages enjoy it...she probably knows it but thought I'd pass it on, just in case. The setting is a reform school.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, well now I am hungry with all those wonderful recipes. Well I've a very busy couple of weeks my DH had hip replacement surgery and all went well however, that same morning my 91 year old mother fell and had to be rushed to the hospital with a broken wrist...lots going on and I am somewhat overwhelmed. Thankfully my sister took over the mom situation and she is presently at a skilled nursing facility awaiting until next week to see a hand specialist and we'll see what happens. My mom is quite independent and lives alone, does not like anyone to do things for her and by golly that is how she wants it however, now things will be different because it is her right hand wrist and she can't do much for herself, not even bathe which is making her somewhat unhappy but I fully understand. So..life goes on. Have a great week and thanks for hosting this week's tea party.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


She looks stunning. Beautiful young lady and already looks fantastic in that dress.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sharon -- (Strawberry4U) 

I hope you have a good day and a wonderful upcoming year. Best wishes from us all! Here is my card for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi - I am just home from the hospital. Alan went in Thursday afternoon instead of today - so 24 hours down, but unfortunately no improvement yet. I missed the Dr. - she came in just after I left. He called to let me know that she isn't too discouraged since it has only been 1 day. Her plan is to try this for a week and then transfer him to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix if we can't get a handle on the symptoms. I'm really hoping he gets better before that - I'm so exhausted and so is he - the thought of this running right into that is overwhelming. I came home yesterday and was asleep within an hour - it was such a relief to have him settled and to know that someone was taking care of him. But I was up every hour.... I got some housework done around here today and went up to see him a couple of times for a few hours. They are trying to keep him calm and comfortable so he is a little doped up - but he is so down that I almost wish they would let him be uncomfortable so he would be more with it. It's so disconcerting to see him so vulnerable. Then they moved him to a private room and informed us that he tested positive for MRSA- then tried to convince us that it is nothing to be concerned about... but they moved him to isolation....???? I'm too tired to even think straight - he says that the Dr said it was nothing to worry about. I tried googling and my eyes just glaze over... so someone that knows something please PM me.... if it is not a big deal I would sleep so much better.... I need to go see if there is something to make a sandwich out of - I need to stop at the grocery store tomorrow on one of my trips home. I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ


So sorry to hear of all this going on for Alan. If i lived closer, I would bring a meal for you. Hopefully he will be home and well soon. Don't take MRSA too lightly. Isolation will hopefully keep it from spreading to other patients. Any infection should be taken seriously. Stay strong and positive. If you can bring some music to the hospital to play for Alan, that would be nice. It takes away some of the hospital sounds. I guess you would need to check with the nurses to see if that would help his demeaner.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Sharon -- (Strawberry4U)
> 
> I hope you have a good day and a wonderful upcoming year. Best wishes from us all! Here is my card for you.


Nicely done. I can't wait to see the watercolor painting of Caren's pond if you decide to do it. That was a beautiful picture.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation - that is basically what the RN said. I am going to try and not worry about this part of things today. Alan is so germ phobic at this point (before this came up) that I just know he is so freaked out. I will try to pass the calm on.


TNS said:


> Apparently some of us can carry the MRSA bugs without any ill effects but that means they might be passed on to other patients, especially anyone who has surgery or any sort of broken skin, cuts etc. We all carry the SA bugs on our skins usually without any problems, but the 'MR'SA ones are resistant to the usual antibiotics so much more difficulty to treat if they do cause problems.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That sounds like an adventure - Poor Ringo didn't want to take any chances. I will go back and look at pictures from last week later - Thanks for the "special delivery" of your watercolors - they are delightful..


Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo shot around the house and back again in lightening time! I think the eye of the storm crossed us while we were out- we went to the Genghis Khan- so it was largely meat- so I have had a week's worth of protein in one meal. Kathy's tatting is beautiful!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Angora - I am not going to quote reply but wanted you to know that your posting about Christine is inspiring and uplifting. She will truly be a shining light in her students life. Perhaps all of the false starts for her were in preparation for this moment - it sounds like she is where she needs to be and that is wonderful for her and those kids.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


Sharon...May your birthday be filled with many blessings and a world full of love. Happy Birthday!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the hug Kate!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pages 119, 121, and 122


Thank you, I'll go look!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The wind levels are up- quite blustery supposed to be 120 km/h not 160 as I had thought I read. We are supposed to be going to a restaurant- but will wait and see if anyone turns up.


You may need weighted shoes to hold you down. Be careful if you are out and about but have fun, hopefully they will show up. 
Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll pass them on - and the MRSA is in his nose - they swab when you come into the hospital here. they just started the screening this year so the first time he has had the test.


Angora1 said:


> Happy up-coming 82nd birthday to your dad.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear that things went as planned - hoping for a good outcome -


Angora1 said:


> Thank you. Yes, that is a good sign that the surgery wasn't longer. When my brother had his brain surgery it took them hours longer than they said and the poor little guy was just 4 yrs. old then. Chris's last surgery was longer than they said also, so this time everything went as planned. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope you get some rest this weekend! and yes I'm still breathing! (Thanks)


sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear things arenot going smoothly. Take care of yourself and dont forget to breathe, breathe, breathe. HUGS


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi - I am just home from the hospital. Alan went in Thursday afternoon instead of today - so 24 hours down, but unfortunately no improvement yet. I missed the Dr. - she came in just after I left. He called to let me know that she isn't too discouraged since it has only been 1 day. Her plan is to try this for a week and then transfer him to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix if we can't get a handle on the symptoms. I'm really hoping he gets better before that - I'm so exhausted and so is he - the thought of this running right into that is overwhelming. I came home yesterday and was asleep within an hour - it was such a relief to have him settled and to know that someone was taking care of him. But I was up every hour.... I got some housework done around here today and went up to see him a couple of times for a few hours. They are trying to keep him calm and comfortable so he is a little doped up - but he is so down that I almost wish they would let him be uncomfortable so he would be more with it. It's so disconcerting to see him so vulnerable. Then they moved him to a private room and informed us that he tested positive for MRSA- then tried to convince us that it is nothing to be concerned about... but they moved him to isolation....???? I'm too tired to even think straight - he says that the Dr said it was nothing to worry about. I tried googling and my eyes just glaze over... so someone that knows something please PM me.... if it is not a big deal I would sleep so much better.... I need to go see if there is something to make a sandwich out of - I need to stop at the grocery store tomorrow on one of my trips home. I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ


Glad that Alan is settled and they are hopefully getting him on a plan. I can't blame you, I'd be more than a little stressed and exhausted. Hope that they get it all figured out soon. 
Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I want that gardener in my yard!!! Great pictures Purple-


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Sharon
Happy Birthday to you!
Hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder June - I know I have to take care of myself....


jknappva said:


> I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ


Oh, my dear, my prayers and thoughts are with you and Alan. I know you must be completely exhausted. I'm not that knowledgeable about MRSA but do know that it's easy to transfer and that's the reason for the isolation. You've been dealing with DH's illness for so long that I know anything out of the ordinary is going to worry you sick.
Please take care of youself. I don't think they'd put you i the room with your DH if you make yourself sick.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sending get well wishes for your DH and DM- Take a deep breath and take care of yourself -


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well now I am hungry with all those wonderful recipes. Well I've a very busy couple of weeks my DH had hip replacement surgery and all went well however, that same morning my 91 year old mother fell and had to be rushed to the hospital with a broken wrist...lots going on and I am somewhat overwhelmed. Thankfully my sister took over the mom situation and she is presently at a skilled nursing facility awaiting until next week to see a hand specialist and we'll see what happens. My mom is quite independent and lives alone, does not like anyone to do things for her and by golly that is how she wants it however, now things will be different because it is her right hand wrist and she can't do much for herself, not even bathe which is making her somewhat unhappy but I fully understand. So..life goes on. Have a great week and thanks for hosting this week's tea party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This made me laugh too!!! And hungry!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sam - I know that he has every reason to be frightened and discouraged - it is just so hard to see him like that - and I can't let him see how worried I am - he is a wreck worrying about me and how I am holding up ----


You are so right about not showing your worry to Alan. I remember so many moments when DS#1 was in the hospital his 1st year of life. One night he was fussing to much so I picked him up to console him. At one point I looked to the ground and blood was all around me. There were two other babies in the room who were in worse shape that my son so I needed to stay calm for all of the babies. I pressed the call button for the nurse and asked for a nurse to come to the room immediately. I was so calm that they were stunned to see me holding my son and all the blood on the floor. Fortunately, his IV site had gone bad and the line just needed to be taken out. We had been in the hospital for about a week already as he had pneumonia and was only 5 months old. The nurse asked me if I was a nurse of which I replied that I was not, but knew if I stayed calm then my son breathed better. We have lived a layed back life as it seemed to be better for his health. Two months after that incident we discovered that DS#1 had an immune system deficiency which was why he kept getting sicker and sicker. Spent the next 2 years going to hematology/oncology at Children's hospital to build up his immune system and give him daily antibiotics for 3 years. He has had so many blessings and miracles in his lifetime and I am thankful for each and every one of them. Some baby/child always seem to have life tougher than him so it was easy to count our blessings and not be depressed for what challenges we had to deal with. I prefer to find blessings in life's situations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo shot around the house and back again in lightening time! I think the eye of the storm crossed us while we were out- we went to the Genghis Khan- so it was largely meat- so I have had a week's worth of protein in one meal. Kathy's tatting is beautiful!


That is a lot of protein, glad that you got out though and hopefully had a great time. Poor Ringo, lol it's amazing how fast those short little legs can go isn't it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Music is a great idea - he has a TV in his room so I will see if there is a music station on it. I seem to have finally lost my appetite. I am a stress eater and the only other time this happened was when I was going through a painful divorce over 30 years ago. But thank you for the virtual meal - I will look into MRSA more today when I am rested and not so overwhelmed.


pacer said:


> So sorry to hear of all this going on for Alan. If i lived closer, I would bring a meal for you. Hopefully he will be home and well soon. Don't take MRSA too lightly. Isolation will hopefully keep it from spreading to other patients. Any infection should be taken seriously. Stay strong and positive. If you can bring some music to the hospital to play for Alan, that would be nice. It takes away some of the hospital sounds. I guess you would need to check with the nurses to see if that would help his demeaner.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie - enjoy your weekend with David. Hope it warms up for you.


Poledra65 said:


> Glad that Alan is settled and they are hopefully getting him on a plan. I can't blame you, I'd be more than a little stressed and exhausted. Hope that they get it all figured out soon.
> Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another dull, miserable looking day here, but I've got "the girls" coming later and perhaps a quick visit from my boy too, so I'm happy!
> Sam - Great start as usual and smashing recipes. Look after yourself while Heidi's away, you hear? :lol:
> Gwen - Hope you are feeling better today. {{{ healing hugs}}}
> Spider - What a week you've had! I hope your mum is soon back to full health, and no more falling off ladders for you or DH!
> ...


LOL! Kate, I wish I had half my energy too. lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are a rock to your family and friends - and to us on the KTP - thank you for your support - luv-AZ


pacer said:


> You are so right about not showing your worry to Alan. I remember so many moments when DS#1 was in the hospital his 1st year of life. One night he was fussing to much so I picked him up to console him. At one point I looked to the ground and blood was all around me. There were two other babies in the room who were in worse shape that my son so I needed to stay calm for all of the babies. I pressed the call button for the nurse and asked for a nurse to come to the room immediately. I was so calm that they were stunned to see me holding my son and all the blood on the floor. Fortunately, his IV site had gone bad and the line just needed to be taken out. We had been in the hospital for about a week already as he had pneumonia and was only 5 months old. The nurse asked me if I was a nurse of which I replied that I was not, but knew if I stayed calm then my son breathed better. We have lived a layed back life as it seemed to be better for his health. Two months after that incident we discovered that DS#1 had an immune system deficiency which was why he kept getting sicker and sicker. Spent the next 2 years going to hematology/oncology at Children's hospital to build up his immune system and give him daily antibiotics for 3 years. He has had so many blessings and miracles in his lifetime and I am thankful for each and every one of them. Some baby/child always seem to have life tougher than him so it was easy to count our blessings and not be depressed for what challenges we had to deal with. I prefer to find blessings in life's situations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


I'll add mine,  Happy Birthday


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, MRSA, is a staph infection probably acquired in hospital. The txt is antibiotics. The Isolation is to protect against the spread of disease, but it will also protect Alan from exposure to other contagious disease which, with an already overcompromised immune system, is a good thing. My heart goes out to both of you. Consider visiting him only once a day and giving yourself time to rest and restore your energy as being a gift to Allen. Hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful card..I loved the negative painting behind the leaf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

June, those are gorgeous! She gets the best shots. 

He really would take me if I bugged, but I know he enjoys just being home and relaxing also. But I think he's home until Tuesday so he has a couple days to just unwind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know this job will be a challenge but Chris was elated and sparkling with enthusiasm. I will sure be praying for her as she makes a difference in their lives.


It sounds like Christine is a very special person to have won over these children the way she has. I pray that it will continue to be good.
She has my respect...what a fantastic person she must be. And will add her to my prayers for Christopher.
junek[/quote]

Sounds like she found the perfect job for her, so all things worked out for the best after that last job where they didn't treat her very well. So glad that she's enjoying it and that the kids love her, she's really going to make a difference in those lives. 
Hugs


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

MRSA stands for methicillin resistant staph infection. He could have gotten it from anywhere, even just shaking hands or a grocery cart or the handle of a car or from the hospital room itself. We carry staph around on our bodies as well, so if our own immune system becomes overwhelmed we can break out with staph boils. As in its name, the usual antibiotics are no longer effective against it. This is, in part, because people are demanding antibiotics for colds and virus infections which lets their lurking staph infections become used to, and resistant to, the ordinary cillin antibiotics. Fortunately, at this point in time, vancomycin still works to stop this staph so most likely in addition to isolating him so he can't get something else from someone else, nor give his infection to someone else, they will most likely use vancomycin to overcome his infection. There is hope, so don't give up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene...Christine sounds wonderful. I taught for one semester in the heart of town in a large city. I had students whose parents were in and out of jail and the children would sometimes scrounge to find their evening meal. It took awhile to win the hearts of the students as trust is not something they are comfortable with. That was the year of the riots so I taught in the very school that was the center of the riots that year. The riots took place during spring break, but we still had some settling down to be done when school resumed. I remember the first week back and one of my students came rushing into the teacher's lunch area and begged to be brought in since someone was shooting a gun. I rushed outside and gathered my students and took them to our classroom. I was so thankful to have a 3rd floor room that day as I locked our door and had the students stay on the floor playing educational games with each other. The requirement was that they had to talk quietly with each other so I could hear any announcements. I knew they would not be teachable that afternoon so games like Scrabble, Upwords, Life, Smath, etc were the replacement lesson of the day. In my room they were to be children and not mini adults which was what they had to be when they went home. Many of them had younger siblings that they were raising instead of their parents. It was a hard adjustment for some of them, but they were relieved to have a break from it. I brought in healthy snacks to start their day which was given out once they started their worksheets on their desks. I taught manners and caring for your environment as well as the textbook lessons. I disagree with school systems who want to can teachers whose students don't score high enough on proficiency testings as some children don't have support and encouragement at home. At the end of the year I had private conferences with each student and showed them their test scores. If they did not pass the state proficiency test, I told them they had a choice of repeating the grade or attending summer school which would give them the opportunity to move on in school. I told them that the choice was not mine but one to be decided on between them and their parents. Each one of those students attended school the following week and told me privately that they wanted to attend summer school. That gives me goose bumps to this day. They had a choice and they respected me for that. I asked them to go with a positive attitude and work as hard as they did for me that semester and they would do well. They did not know that I was a substitute teacher for that semester. I did not act like a sub so they viewed me as a teacher which is what I was. I was given a 5th/6th grade overflow class who were high behavior problem, low academic which was to allow for the other students to have a better learning environment. Can you imagine the 1st few weeks with those students as it was January when this class was put together? I refused to tell the students why they were in that class. I told them they were selected specially to see if putting students in a smaller class setting with more attention would give them a better chance at success in life. I stuck to that explanation all semester and by spring, I had some parents of high academic standings begging to put their child in my room. The 6th grade class was out of control and every desk was destroyed as well as classroom materials. Our desks were cleaned weekly by the students as I started seeing writing on the desks I instituted every student cleaning their desk. It was met with resistance until I told the students that it was cold and flu season and I wanted everyone to remain healthy. They bought it and went with it. Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> June, those are gorgeous! She gets the best shots.
> 
> He really would take me if I bugged, but I know he enjoys just being home and relaxing also. But I think he's home until Tuesday so he has a couple days to just unwind.


I am glad that you respect each other. Best wishes on getting that room together.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the great start; the recipes look scrumptious!!!

AZ Sticks - sending hugs to you my dear. Being in the hospital is probably the best place for DH, as much as he didn't want to go. He will be monitored and hopefully you can get some much needed rest. 

Thanks for all the comments about the tatting. It is something that I am really enjoying and there are all kinds of little things to be made. I keep thinking that someday, when we have to downsize, it will be nice to have a "smaller" hobby but I'm not giving up my knitting, crocheting, etc. without a fight - don't you worry   

Julie, hope the cyclone leaves you alone or just gives you beneficial rain.

Gwen - feel better!

Strawberry - Happy Birthday!!!

Time to head to the farmers market. A few of the usual summer vendors come to our city hall once a month and today is the day for March. Hope to find something good 

Everyone have a great day!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, Christine is certainly a special gifted woman who is able to gift the world with her love and creativity, as are you! Those students are very lucky to have her and I look forward to hear of their progress. 
Pacer, you, too, are one of this world's angels.
Sandi love, pray you can truly rest today and Allen feels better.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Just jumping in to say Happy Saturday to one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. Hope everyone is doing great. Chat later.

Love and Hugs Strawberry


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pacer, Thanks for sharing this. You are a wonderful example of how to help and change lives for the better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of sunrise and sunset pictures from my sister.
> Enjoy!
> JuneK


Lovely as always!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow - beautiful gown for a beautiful girl.



Dreamweaver said:


> I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like Ringo didn't waste any time relieving himself!!
> Hope you enjoyed your outing.
> Junek


It was really good to be out- food was excellent- lots of it- and people really enjoyed themselves!
Ringo seems to be mastering the quick shot!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Sharon -- (Strawberry4U)
> 
> I hope you have a good day and a wonderful upcoming year. Best wishes from us all! Here is my card for you.


Beautful painting, Shirley, but then all of yours are. And I look forward to seeing more of Julie's work since she's rediscovered a passion.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> DD is on spring break but is away for two days visiting a friend. So I am catching up. Seems that a lot has happened!*** AZ, you have been a rock for your DH, but you need to take care of yourself too. Praying that this hospital stay will help him. *** Angora, I hope things go well for your nephew. It is hard to live in the moment and not worry three steps ahead but I keep trying to develop that ability. Meditation and breathing sometimes help me but it is so hard to not to worry.*** JynxYour GD is beautiful and so is her dress. The style and color are both perfect for her. Hand hemming is a wonderful finish and a couture touchso nice of you to do that.*** SugarSugarSo sorry for what you and your daughter are going through. You must be tired. It is so good of you to be there through this.*** Julie, the watercolors are lovely. So glad that you have rediscovered painting.*** PurpleFi, the daffodils give me hope that well see them here too. But we have more snow coming on Sunday night! DH says I may have caused it by putting the snow blower away last week. ***As always, sending good wishes and healing thoughts to those who are suffering in any way.
> This is an unappetizing subject but wanted to tell everyone to wash their hands often. An entire elementary school in this area was shut down on Friday because of norovirus.so it is going around. Not life threatening (as far as I know) but certainly something you dont want.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend and a great following week. I am going to a St. Patricks Day dinner tonight, complete with a sing-along of Irish songs. Should be fun. Reminds me that I love Irish soda breadmay have to make some next week.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some baby/child always seem to have life tougher than him so it was easy to count our blessings and not be depressed for what challenges we had to deal with. I prefer to find blessings in life's situations.[/quote]

It seems that your ordeal with your children has made you a more compassionate person. You seem to handle your work load and manage to do so much for Faith's family as well as your own that it shows how strong a person you are.
I admire you so much.
Hugs to you and your dear boys,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.[/quote]

Reading this makes me admire you even more. You've made a difference in many lives and continue to do so.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That sounds like an adventure - Poor Ringo didn't want to take any chances. I will go back and look at pictures from last week later - Thanks for the "special delivery" of your watercolors - they are delightful..


Need to sit down and paint some more- IF I ever get off this computer- inevitably busy day being Sunday! I am glad Ringo is enjoying being a dry dog, as opposed to a wet puppy- that winter when he came in mud-coated and had to be bathed was a real trial- I am still discovering mud in odd places from that one! He occasionally looks into the bath to see if there is any water in it- I think he quite enjoys the process!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Just jumping in to say Happy Saturday to one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. Hope everyone is doing great. Chat later.
> 
> Love and Hugs Strawberry


I hope you're doing something special for your birthday today!! I love your picture.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You may need weighted shoes to hold you down. Be careful if you are out and about but have fun, hopefully they will show up.
> Hugs


It was not too bad!(the wind) And it was great to be out- I enjoyed the style of cooking- on a great round steel plate, and one could go back for seconds or thirds- and some did!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are so right about not showing your worry to Alan. I remember so many moments when DS#1 was in the hospital his 1st year of life. One night he was fussing to much so I picked him up to console him. At one point I looked to the ground and blood was all around me. There were two other babies in the room who were in worse shape that my son so I needed to stay calm for all of the babies. I pressed the call button for the nurse and asked for a nurse to come to the room immediately. I was so calm that they were stunned to see me holding my son and all the blood on the floor. Fortunately, his IV site had gone bad and the line just needed to be taken out. We had been in the hospital for about a week already as he had pneumonia and was only 5 months old. The nurse asked me if I was a nurse of which I replied that I was not, but knew if I stayed calm then my son breathed better. We have lived a layed back life as it seemed to be better for his health. Two months after that incident we discovered that DS#1 had an immune system deficiency which was why he kept getting sicker and sicker. Spent the next 2 years going to hematology/oncology at Children's hospital to build up his immune system and give him daily antibiotics for 3 years. He has had so many blessings and miracles in his lifetime and I am thankful for each and every one of them. Some baby/child always seem to have life tougher than him so it was easy to count our blessings and not be depressed for what challenges we had to deal with. I prefer to find blessings in life's situations.


It is so important to look at the glass 'half full' - you certainly had some challenging times with the health of your two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a lot of protein, glad that you got out though and hopefully had a great time. Poor Ringo, lol it's amazing how fast those short little legs can go isn't it.


It certainly does not slow him down much! Mind you the comment on Protein has more to do with how little meat proteins I normally afford. I had just made one of my crustless Quiches with lots of vegetables and my Italian Butter beans- so as vegetarian goes that is pretty high protein. That will last me another two days I reckon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the great start; the recipes look scrumptious!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks - sending hugs to you my dear. Being in the hospital is probably the best place for DH, as much as he didn't want to go. He will be monitored and hopefully you can get some much needed rest.
> 
> ...


The Cyclone has been downgraded to just a Tropical Low- it is quite windy still, but nothing seems to have gone flying from the carport- thank goodness- I did point out that the rope holding the big mats had been forgotten- so that has been slung round things again.
Hope you have a lovely trip, and successful one, to the Farmers Market!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> Work has been hectic and I have been working a lot of hours. Actually to many. Being on my feet and walking on hard floors all day are hard of my feet. But it should get better. And by the first of April will be down to three days a week and less hours.
> Last week was hectic, the day we decided to move something's into our apt I got a call my mom was being taken by ambulance so my sister met her and kept me updated. The next day we moved just a few things because it was so extremely cold. We unpacked and went to the hosp. She was in for two days and was discharged and we couldn't get out of town because of a blizzard so I kept with us for the week. She ended up having an MRI and found out she had a mild stroke. She's home now, getting rested up. But I was working everyday trying to get some groceries and DH started his new job.oh then to end last week fell off a ladder at work. This week had my blood pressure checked and it was through the roof and the nurse asked if I was having stress!!! But this work week is over and I could only work two hours today because of having to many hours so came home and took a nap and did some laundry and started a new book.
> So I feel out of touch, so will try to catch up this week. Take care and hope all are well. Think of you all. We have actually lost most of our snow. We had 61 yesterday but a lot cooler today.


Sounds like you need to just sit, knit or read and do a little de-stressing!!! Listen to the quite and get that BP down.... we aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, beautiful DGD and dress. Bless you for hemming by hand.


All those sequins would have gummed up the needle and maybe broken sequins. I have always preferred to hem by hand and have more control... now the satin lining.... a machine would have been quick and easy... This way, though, it can always be let down if she grows... unthinkable... or decides platform shoes are in style!!!

Just talked to the darling and she is being conscientious and writing scholarship essays today so we are going to postpone our outing It is a grey, cool day with rain expected so a good day to snuggle in.... I told her to put a cover page on her essay that looks like a cardboard placard that says "will study for food"...

looks like I'll put on comfies and go get mom some groceries..... Then, I think I will figure out the order of blocks on the quilt and just play today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have several different cheese cake type receipts that I have going to try. I even have a raw (fake) cheese cake using nuts for the cream cheese. Going to be one I make for Chrissy, I think she will like it.
> 
> Raw Lemon-Lime Cheesecake with Fresh Mango Sauce
> by Dreena Burton]


That sound absolutely divine. I do prefer lime to lemon so it would have a really nice clean citrus and the mango .... yum. yum....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I want that gardener in my yard!!! Great pictures Purple-


Here's the back view....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Jinx, your DGD is stunning and that dress is over the top! She will be the belle of the ball in it. Bless you for hand sewing the hems.
> 
> Needs to see if there is a Tuesday Morning here also. Kathy


Thanks... and so glad you are getting home without too much more bad weather...... good luck at Tues. Morning. I may just reward myself with another stop at the one near target, since I have to go do some shopping for mom...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Just jumping in to say Happy Saturday to one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. Hope everyone is doing great. Chat later.
> 
> Love and Hugs Strawberry


Happy Birthday xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks... and so glad you are getting home without too much more bad weather...... good luck at Tues. Morning. I may just reward myself with another stop at the one near target, since I have to go do some shopping for mom...


Hi Jynx, how you doing, not too much I hope, xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And each shelf set is only $30 something and they are huge.
> There is no such thing as too much stash, is there? lol Just not enough time to use it in a timely fashion, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :mrgreen:


Those shelves really are great deal and they can be customized for different heights. you could easily make a curtain type covering for them... Just make like a shower curtain to clip on each side and the same for the front or a roman shade type thing or even get a roll-up outdoor shade, like bamboo. It is nice to see everything you have and just grab and go.. (you could hop in the truck and hand deliver... we could do a little knitting and stash busting until David came back through.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Angora--Think it is wonderful that your friend Christine has taken on this job. When I worked with high school age students, especially struggling readers who sometimes had discipline issues as well, one book they liked was Holes by Louis Sachar. It is a lower reading level but all ages enjoy it...she probably knows it but thought I'd pass it on, just in case. The setting is a reform school.


I loved that book reading it as a 40-something!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Sharon!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending get well wishes for your DH and DM- Take a deep breath and take care of yourself -


Ditto--and for Alan and you, too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I pray he gets better and that you get some much needed rest.


Poledra65 said:


> Glad that Alan is settled and they are hopefully getting him on a plan. I can't blame you, I'd be more than a little stressed and exhausted. Hope that they get it all figured out soon.
> Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi - I am just home from the hospital. Alan went in Thursday afternoon instead of today - so 24 hours down, but unfortunately no improvement yet. I missed the Dr. - she came in just after I left. He called to let me know that she isn't too discouraged since it has only been 1 day. Her plan is to try this for a week and then transfer him to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix if we can't get a handle on the symptoms. I'm really hoping he gets better before that - I'm so exhausted and so is he - the thought of this running right into that is overwhelming. I came home yesterday and was asleep within an hour - it was such a relief to have him settled and to know that someone was taking care of him. But I was up every hour.... I got some housework done around here today and went up to see him a couple of times for a few hours. They are trying to keep him calm and comfortable so he is a little doped up - but he is so down that I almost wish they would let him be uncomfortable so he would be more with it. It's so disconcerting to see him so vulnerable. Then they moved him to a private room and informed us that he tested positive for MRSA- then tried to convince us that it is nothing to be concerned about... but they moved him to isolation....???? I'm too tired to even think straight - he says that the Dr said it was nothing to worry about. I tried googling and my eyes just glaze over... so someone that knows something please PM me.... if it is not a big deal I would sleep so much better.... I need to go see if there is something to make a sandwich out of - I need to stop at the grocery store tomorrow on one of my trips home. I am only a 3rd of the way through last week - and haven't even started this week - I hope everybody is doing ok - luv-AZ


Sandi... you are really having a time of it... Maybe limit your hospital stay to a few hours once a day,,, maybe late afternoon and to be there for the evening meal.. Running back and forth really cuts your day into little pieces and surely makes you feel rushed all the time. You might also ask Dr. to give him an antidepressant to help him stay calm and be able to rest better.... You do need to take some of this time to refresh yourself and get some well earned rest. (Maybe even ask for a sleeping pill or an anti-anxiety for yourself!!!) I hope he won't have to go straight to mayo.. on the other hand,,,,, they are terrific at diagnosis and do so much in such a short time.... You did mention this Dr. is getting a little discouraged, so it may be your best option....

When I was last in hospital, they put me in isolation too because I had been hospitalized within the last certain period of time.... and it is done as a precaution. The MSRA is often contracted in the hospital. It is difficult to cure with antibiotics, but they will have tested to see what ones will be effective.... I wouldn't worry just yet, but do use the hand sanitizer frequently.... One of the advantages, the room is probably a little quieter and more conducive to resting..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Question to those wonderful Bakers in the KTP

.I need one of you wonderful bakers to answer a question. I feel a bit silly because I used this many many years ago but am having a geriatric moment.

Pat brought me home -/u]unbleached flour[/u]. Can I use it in ordinary baking?

Baking power buscuits-- banana nut loaf that kind of thing. general use for flour in baking.

thanks for the help. Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I guess I thought Gerry was retired. so whose farm - why a loaded truck - does he still drive truck or was he doing a good deed? i'm really nosy tonight. --- sam


Gerry is retired from his real career, but he helps out at the plant nursery owned by our alley kids. He does some deliveries and also takes trucks back and forth between the plant farm and the nursery here... He occasionally takes plants up to Oklahoma for them as well and he works on the trucks, builds some things for them and generally is a calming influence on a rather slap dash operation..... We pretty much can use any extra income, just like most of us on a fixed income....

Thanks on the dress.... It really does look like it was made for her.... I hope she has a wonderful time. Just found out she has to be at an overnight Senate (school government) thing the day after the prom... how unfair,,, up and out very early in the morning and then spend the night in a hotel over in Arlington.... I told her that they needed to party before the dance, nice dinner, etc. and then not so much after... Still, lousy timing....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the back view....


I love all the statuary in your country. We have a couple of nice ones in my little city. But it seems that businesses favor modern ones of metal that, to me in my ignorance, simply look as if they've raided a scrap metal yard and collected all the junk no one wants.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sandi -- when Pat was so ill, and in such bad shape, I knew I had to keep it together or we would really be up the creek without a paddle as my Nana used to say. 

I talked to him about it and asked him whether he would prefer me to go to visit with him in the morning when we could have a visit and when others would not be there - also when the doctors were visiting. I went at 9 am. took him his newspaper and we sat and talked. I also took a pen and pad to write down everything the doctor said. I would then bring it typed out and put it in a file beside his bed so that when we felt he needed to know what was going on he could read what the doctors said. He was so up tight when they were there that he would not be sure what they said. 

It really worked for us- I went home around noon and he was calmer and settled for the day. He has said many times that it was such a good decision for us. It gave him something to look forward to in the morning and he would know I was okay. 

I would come home and crash for 2 or 3 hours - then get up and phone who needed to be phoned, and talk to my son . The kids would try to visit him in the evening or afternoon, but he is pretty quiet and the only person he really needed to see each day was me - so I saw how stressed they were, so Pat and I told them to rest, and not to visit for a couple of days. It worked for all of us. They realized that if I made it in the morning he was okay for the day. It was mid winter and he would phone and say not to come but Kelly (son would make sure I got there every day. You have to look after yourself too - I didn't sleep well and the doctor put me on trazadone which is an anti anxiety but not a heavy one and I was still able to drive but did get some rest. We got through it - 

I don't know whether this will help you, but it worked for us. Jynx would know more about what the Patient needs, He would be watchng for me every morning and I would leave him his paper and he would have a nap etc. after I had gone. Prior to his surgery, as it was a teaching hospital and as his valves were so bad and made 'funny noises' he was used to teach the students what bad valves sounded like. As a Paramedic supervisor he learned more about what was wrong with him through the cardiologist teaching the group. He was asked if he minded and it helped the days go by. He would walk and nap and if company came it was okay be he was quite content if they he didn't have company every day . He is quiet and doesn't need a lot of people around him. 

After his 2 valve replacements I went first thing and helped him in any way he needed - and it was easier for the nurses and for him. His paramedic friends took turns helping him walk the first few days after surgery which was a huge help to both of us. I contacted a friend and they arranged that two would be there to help him the first week. 



Allan needs reassurance and to know you are okay -- so our way might work for you. He always had them bring a phone and phone me about 9:00 pm so we both knew the other was okay.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi- Page 8 -- love the photos. Is the garden very near to you? When I was a youngster, the yard behind us was an acre that was almost filled with daffodils in the spring. It was a beautiful sight. On Wednesday, I bought three bunches of daffodils and have them in our living room. They bring many fond memories.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


And I am joining in with many others who will be or are wishing you a most beautiful and joyful birthday.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone!! I think I'll just mark my place for now - my GD Katie has given me her sore throat and I'm not feeling very chipper. Trying to watch the Syracuse St. Patrick's Day parade, but keep falling asleep!

Happy Birthday, Strawberry! Hope you have a wonderful day.

Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's Saturday afternoon and a very cloudy day. I'm hoping that we get some rain. I slept about 12 hours. I am still tired, and have tons to do. DD and I did accomplish a lot, but we were both tired yesterday, and didn't get much done. We had a disagreement, but not about cleaning, and she wanted to quit working and go home. I was very disappointed because there is a huge mess in the house. I guess I'll do a little at a time and try to get it done as soon as possible. I'm not a good housecleaner so it is hard for me. Plus, being tired to begin with. But, we worked hard all week, so I can't complain. She gave me the majority of her week off, and probably worked off her debt to me! She won't get the bonus (a mani/pedi) since we didn't get finished. The garage looks great and I can now put the car inside with room to spare. For that I am grateful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, Rachel is beautiful and so is the dress. I'm glad that you had to hem it and not me! I know it was a tedious job. She will be gorgeous! Sorry about the next day early morning. Luckily, she is a teen and will probably bounce back quickly.

I hope everyone that is sick will be on the mends soon.

Shirley, the watercolor is fantastic. I can't wait until I can find the time to get my paints out again.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> MRSA stands for methicillin resistant staph infection. He could have gotten it from anywhere, even just shaking hands or a grocery cart or the handle of a car or from the hospital room itself. We carry staph around on our bodies as well, so if our own immune system becomes overwhelmed we can break out with staph boils. As in its name, the usual antibiotics are no longer effective against it. This is, in part, because people are demanding antibiotics for colds and virus infections which lets their lurking staph infections become used to, and resistant to, the ordinary cillin antibiotics. Fortunately, at this point in time, vancomycin still works to stop this staph so most likely in addition to isolating him so he can't get something else from someone else, nor give his infection to someone else, they will most likely use vancomycin to overcome his infection. There is hope, so don't give up.


Thank you for explaining MRSA as I had no idea what it was or how it would be treated. It bothers me when grocery stores and other stores with carts on wheels are out of the wipes to be used on the handles of the carts. Sometimes, I guess the person who fills them (the containers with the wipes) doesn't realize they are empty, but it would be good if someone were in charge to be sure they were always available. I realize from what you have written that there are many other ways to become infected, but whatever can be done to keep us from getting the infection, the better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the potato salad made, so it's in the fridge for tomorrow (it's always better the second day, I think, so I made it early). Last night I got the sleeves worked off and a few rows of the body on the Charlotte. Thinking about baking something as it's a cold blustery day (we even got .09" of rain yesterday!).

I also have some ideas for the knitted in lace... :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

41° and three this afternoon. alexis sent me a picture of the family having lunch at mcdonalds at the visitors center in florida - shirt sleeves - they are driving with the windows open - it's hot. oh well - it feels like spring today and that is something.

saw alex briefly yesterday - he tried to talk me out of my hair dryer - theirs went with the family. his hair is maybe two inches long - there is nothing to blow dry. granted - my hair is a quarter inch long - but I use the blow dryer to dry and curl my beard - along with a hot brush curling iron. I love my beard - can you tell.

started the head of my bear last night. the eye lash yarn drives me to distraction - especially on the purl rows and increase stitches. thank goodness one can fudge and get away with it.

have some pages to catch up on so will see you later. --- sam


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally located my favorite......Irish Soda Bread.....recipe!
Ingredients....4C flour, 2tsp., Baking powder,1/2 tsp. Baking soda, 1Tblsp. Butter, 3/4 C sugar, 1 egg sl. Beaten, 2 1/4 C Buttermilk, 1 tsp. caraway seeds, 1 C raisins. 
Directions... Mix dry ingredients, mix egg,buttermilk, & add butter(melted)
Blend seeds & raisins into dry ingredients, then mix all together. Place into greased loaf pan. Bake at 375' for approx. 1 hr.
Glaze top w/mixture of 1Tblsp milk and confectioner's sugar 
Notes....you may add more caraway seeds,less raisins,and I use sour milk if I cannot find Buttermilk. Also, I form my loaf into a round shape and bake on a greased cookie sheet. I always tweak recipes to make them my own.
This makes excellent toast also. Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the potato salad made, so it's in the fridge for tomorrow (it's always better the second day, I think, so I made it early). Last night I got the sleeves worked off and a few rows of the body on the Charlotte. Thinking about baking something as it's a cold blustery day (we even got .09" of rain yesterday!).
> 
> I also have some ideas for the knitted in lace... :mrgreen:


Glad to find another fan of Holes. It's a great book. Don't think I've ever met a potato salad I didn't like...for me it's comfort food.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angelyaya5 said:


> Finally located my favorite......Irish Soda Bread.....recipe!
> Ingredients....4C flour, 2tsp., Baking powder,1/2 tsp. Baking soda, 1Tblsp. Butter, 3/4 C sugar, 1 egg sl. Beaten, 2 1/4 C Buttermilk, 1 tsp. caraway seeds, 1 C raisins.
> Directions... Mix dry ingredients, mix egg,buttermilk, & add butter(melted)
> Blend seeds & raisins into dry ingredients, then mix all together. Place into greased loaf pan. Bake at 375' for approx. 1 hr.
> ...


Thank you very much for the recipe...will make this week. I just love the caraway seed/raisin flavors together.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Shirley......yes to using the flour as you normally would!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like Christine is the perfect person for the job - we need more dedicated teachers like her. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> The lunch with my friend Christine was wonderful. It truly is a miracle. These children from NYC gangs, and that is where most of them are from, are literally knocking on her door trying to get into her class.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Today was sunny and warm (the snow/sleet is to arrive tomorrow night). We took the dog to the park, where there was a pond full of croaking frogs and snowdrops and crocus in bloom. It felt like spring is on the way. I found myself singing "Everything is Tickety-Boo"...such a catchy melody and so good for spring!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was that the actual gardner that did all the flowers - a tribute to him? does he have a name? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Fantastic advice Shirley, especially about the notebook and being there for Dr. rounds. It's a win...win for everyone.

quote=Designer1234]Sandi -- when Pat was so ill, and in such bad shape, I knew I had to keep it together or we would really be up the creek without a paddle as my Nana used to say.

I talked to him about it and asked him whether he would prefer me to go to visit with him in the morning when we could have a visit and when others would not be there - also when the doctors were visiting. I went at 9 am. took him his newspaper and we sat and talked. I also took a pen and pad to write down everything the doctor said. I would then bring it typed out and put it in a file beside his bed so that when we felt he needed to know what was going on he could read what the doctors said. He was so up tight when they were there that he would not be sure what they said.

It really worked for us- I went home around noon and he was calmer and settled for the day. He has said many times that it was such a good decision for us. It gave him something to look forward to in the morning and he would know I was okay.

I would come home and crash for 2 or 3 hours - then get up and phone who needed to be phoned, and talk to my son . The kids would try to visit him in the evening or afternoon, but he is pretty quiet and the only person he really needed to see each day was me - so I saw how stressed they were, so Pat and I told them to rest, and not to visit for a couple of days. It worked for all of us. They realized that if I made it in the morning he was okay for the day. It was mid winter and he would phone and say not to come but Kelly (son would make sure I got there every day. You have to look after yourself too - I didn't sleep well and the doctor put me on trazadone which is an anti anxiety but not a heavy one and I was still able to drive but did get some rest. We got through it -

I don't know whether this will help you, but it worked for us. Jynx would know more about what the Patient needs, He would be watchng for me every morning and I would leave him his paper and he would have a nap etc. after I had gone. Prior to his surgery, as it was a teaching hospital and as his valves were so bad and made 'funny noises' he was used to teach the students what bad valves sounded like. As a Paramedic supervisor he learned more about what was wrong with him through the cardiologist teaching the group. He was asked if he minded and it helped the days go by. He would walk and nap and if company came it was okay be he was quite content if they he didn't have company every day . He is quiet and doesn't need a lot of people around him.

After his 2 valve replacements I went first thing and helped him in any way he needed - and it was easier for the nurses and for him. His paramedic friends took turns helping him walk the first few days after surgery which was a huge help to both of us. I contacted a friend and they arranged that two would be there to help him the first week.

Allan needs reassurance and to know you are okay -- so our way might work for you. He always had them bring a phone and phone me about 9:00 pm so we both knew the other was okay.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in with you to wish Sharon a happy birthday and many more - eat lots of cake Sharon. did you blow out all the cnadles? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful photos june - do thank your sister for me - I especially like the sunset one - like the buildings. is that a lighthouse? --- sam



jknappva said:


> A couple of sunrise and sunset pictures from my sister.
> Enjoy!
> JuneK


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Pacer, loved your book!



pacer said:


> Daralene...Christine sounds wonderful. I taught for one semester in the heart of town in a large city. I had students whose parents were in and out of jail and the children would sometimes scrounge to find their evening meal. It took awhile to win the hearts of the students as trust is not something they are comfortable with. That was the year of the riots so I taught in the very school that was the center of the riots that year. The riots took place during spring break, but we still had some settling down to be done when school resumed. I remember the first week back and one of my students came rushing into the teacher's lunch area and begged to be brought in since someone was shooting a gun. I rushed outside and gathered my students and took them to our classroom. I was so thankful to have a 3rd floor room that day as I locked our door and had the students stay on the floor playing educational games with each other. The requirement was that they had to talk quietly with each other so I could hear any announcements. I knew they would not be teachable that afternoon so games like Scrabble, Upwords, Life, Smath, etc were the replacement lesson of the day. In my room they were to be children and not mini adults which was what they had to be when they went home. Many of them had younger siblings that they were raising instead of their parents. It was a hard adjustment for some of them, but they were relieved to have a break from it. I brought in healthy snacks to start their day which was given out once they started their worksheets on their desks. I taught manners and caring for your environment as well as the textbook lessons. I disagree with school systems who want to can teachers whose students don't score high enough on proficiency testings as some children don't have support and encouragement at home. At the end of the year I had private conferences with each student and showed them their test scores. If they did not pass the state proficiency test, I told them they had a choice of repeating the grade or attending summer school which would give them the opportunity to move on in school. I told them that the choice was not mine but one to be decided on between them and their parents. Each one of those students attended school the following week and told me privately that they wanted to attend summer school. That gives me goose bumps to this day. They had a choice and they respected me for that. I asked them to go with a positive attitude and work as hard as they did for me that semester and they would do well. They did not know that I was a substitute teacher for that semester. I did not act like a sub so they viewed me as a teacher which is what I was. I was given a 5th/6th grade overflow class who were high behavior problem, low academic which was to allow for the other students to have a better learning environment. Can you imagine the 1st few weeks with those students as it was January when this class was put together? I refused to tell the students why they were in that class. I told them they were selected specially to see if putting students in a smaller class setting with more attention would give them a better chance at success in life. I stuck to that explanation all semester and by spring, I had some parents of high academic standings begging to put their child in my room. The 6th grade class was out of control and every desk was destroyed as well as classroom materials. Our desks were cleaned weekly by the students as I started seeing writing on the desks I instituted every student cleaning their desk. It was met with resistance until I told the students that it was cold and flu season and I wanted everyone to remain healthy. They bought it and went with it. Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
> Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Shirley, is there no end to your talents? Loved your watercolor!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


Adding my birthday wishes to Sharon today. Happy, happy!

Kathy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


Beautiful spring flowers, Purple. Surely you don't have a hidden table??? :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


Oh, Happy Birthday dear Stawberry4U. Have a really good one.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sharon... Wishing you the happiest of days
Jynx...your GD is a beautiful young woman and her prom dress is very becoming. How different from the poufy dresses I wore!
AZ and Angora..you're both in my prayers
Kathy...safe travels
Finally caught up, now off to knit.
Blessings all,
Jodi


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not nearly as bad as it might have been- and so far there has not been any crashing from outside- so hopefully all is intact!


Hope this is good news, then Julie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sharon!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angelyaya5 said:


> Shirley......yes to using the flour as you normally would!


Thanks very much -- I just for the life of me couldn't remember whether there would be a problem. Geriatric moment I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope this is good news, then Julie.


The family just dropped by, to collect some bits and pieces- all is OK! And the storm has definitely eased!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much -- I just for the life of me couldn't remember whether there would be a problem. Geriatric moment I guess.


All our flour is 'unbleached' but thought I better leave answering your question to those on the same continent!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

pacer said:


> They did not know that I was a substitute teacher for that semester. I did not act like a sub so they viewed me as a teacher which is what I was. Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
> Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.


Sounds like you are a born teacher.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, glad to hear the storm is on its way out and that all is well!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Sam, yesterday was fantastic, I am just north of you on the shores of Lake Erie. I still have lots of snow, but this storm brought me a lot more snow, from the open fields. I love your recipes and have used a few. Think I am going to cook my corn beef I slow cooker just without the beer. I am going to try your peanut butter pie also. I have heard more snow early next week also. Yea, I am waiting patiently for spring, flowers,bees and warm weather. Of course I think it is funny that, I think 30 without the wind feels warm.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I sent this twice. So sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4U


A Very Happy Birthday to You!!!!
A special day. The day you were born.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I never got more than a few hrs. sleep and couldn't fall asleep for a nap so just laid there all day trying to nap as DH wants to do something tonight. Migraine trying to take over so took a pill and we will see. Finally got a message from my sister and it is good news from what I can see. Looks like it is not nearly as severe as last time, although I don't doubt the level of pain, recovery seems much better. My sister said the medication is keeping the pain under control, he already ate and before I think itwas 10 days before he ate. His wife actually thinks he may be released tomorrow. I can't help but think all the prayers both times have played a part in this. I imagine my sister is exhausted and apparently she has already driven home and is taking care of their wee one, 2 yrs. old. Hugs to all.

I'm going to trust this migraine pill will take affect soon and try and get something started for supper.

I know there are so many of my fellow KTP'rs in need. Hugs, prayers and healing wishes for all who need them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful photos june - do thank your sister for me - I especially like the sunset one - like the buildings. is that a lighthouse? --- sam


Sam, the sunset picture was taken at a riverside restaurant in the little town of Smithfield called Smithfield Station....usually shortened to the Station. No, it's not a real lighthouse but simply built like one. I think they have a couple of rooms they rent out. The restaurant itself is in a large building with a couple of gift shops with the restaurant on the bottom floor and hotel rooms in the second story. They have open deck sitting for nice weather that is right on the water. 
I don't get over there often. My sister and her DH are at their cottage on the NC Outer Banks this weekend but I'll have her take a picture of the whole place this week so you can see what it looks like. Their place of business is less than a 1/4 mile from the Station so she's over there everyday to have lunch with her DH and to visit with Gypsy, the shop kitty.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pearlspins said:


> I sent this twice. So sorry.


It happens to most of us at one time or another.
SO glad you decided to visit with us. I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed joining in and will come and post often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I never got more than a few hrs. sleep and couldn't fall asleep for a nap so just laid there all day trying to nap as DH wants to do something tonight. Migraine trying to take over so took a pill and we will see. Finally got a message from my sister and it is good news from what I can see. Looks like it is not nearly as severe as last time, although I don't doubt the level of pain, recovery seems much better. My sister said the medication is keeping the pain under control, he already ate and before I think itwas 10 days before he ate. His wife actually thinks he may be released tomorrow. I can't help but think all the prayers both times have played a part in this. I imagine my sister is exhausted and apparently she has already driven home and is taking care of their wee one, 2 yrs. old. Hugs to all.
> 
> I'm going to trust this migraine pill will take affect soon and try and get something started for supper.
> 
> I know there are so many of my fellow KTP'rs in need. Hugs, prayers and healing wishes for all who need them.


That is such wonderful news. I'm so glad to hear things are improving so quickly. And praying the meds will keep your migraine away.
Now you can relax and enjoy going out with your DH>
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, you are not only a special mother, neighbor, but friend and teacher. Your story is so special, proving again how many gifted and talented teachers there are. Teachers who give of themselves to make others better and are trained and also use their instincts to better the lives of their students. You sure proved how positive reinforcement works. I applaud you. My heroine is Torey Hayden, a teacher of severely traumatized children. Her books are heart wrenching. You and my friend Chris are special like her. Thank you so very much or sharing this with us. As we open to one another we find out how special we are.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I made it to my DD2's early this afternoon after a busy morning. The company called me at 8:00 this morning to look for a truck driver that hasn't checked in and was due to pick up a load at 9:00, 100 miles away. After talking to them, I figured he was at the same truck stop so went over to the truck parking. Found the truck, knocked on it a few times with no answer. I was calling in when he walks up and opens his for. I tell him that he needed to call in and he tells me he had a load to get to. So I tell him that they have someone else the load and he needed to call in. I left after that. Sent a message to company and went to get my tires rotated. Finally got dispatch and told them verbally. He's new and probably won't last long if he thinks he can do things on his time. So, tires done, oil changed, a stop at Tuesday Morning and the grocery store to pick up a few things. Now at home relaxing but still on call. Laundry done and supper (dinner) ate. I will get a pic of what I bought at TM.

Sandi, hope the hospital stay calms down for Allen. At least he has a private room. Sending you both healing energy and hugs. Try to get some rest and make sure to eat to keep your strength up. 

Julie, glad the storm has posted and you had a good outing. Sounds like a Brazilian restaurant with unlimited meats.

Mary, learning so much about you. Didn't know you taught. Sounds like you were a natural teacher. Came a bit harder for me but I dearly loved my students and expected the best from them. I worked for two years at a locked facility for adolescents in AZ. Mostly Native American children with drug and alcohol additions. Some gang related also. Did I learned more than they did. Most had very little schooling and had to do individual lessons for them. 

Dem, glad to hear that they made it to Florida. Sounds like they will have some nice weather. Will be jealous of their tans.

Thank you all for your kind thoughts for my safe travels. Makes me feel safer knowing I have so many people that have my back.

Kate, your ideas for a craft room sounds wonderful. Would like to have my yarn out where I can get to it but not going to happen anytime soon. Don't forget pic when you get it done.

Spider, slow down, girl. As others have said, breathe. Hope no lingering pains from your fall. Have you and yours in my prayers.

Healing thoughts for all who are not feeling well. Hugs to all.

Kathy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> It bothers me when grocery stores and other stores with carts on wheels are out of the wipes to be used on the handles of the carts. Sometimes, I guess the person who fills them (the containers with the wipes) doesn't realize they are empty, but it would be good if someone were in charge to be sure they were always available. I realize from what you have written that there are many other ways to become infected, but whatever can be done to keep us from getting the infection, the better.


 One of the easiest and best ways to avoid MRSA and not to depend on anyone else, who may be negligent, is to carry a small bottle of the alcohol hand wash in your purse/handbag. Use it after you've gone shopping, before you ever take one of those free handout samples of food in the stores (I avoid all the samples..don't know whether the person doing the food even washed their hands). In the hospitals and surgery centers, we use it before and after touching anyone else, even before we put on gloves and after taking them off. The new studies show that it is even more effective than most hand washing with soap and water. I use both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hugs - prayers and healing energy surrounding you and alan - and mersa is not to be sneezed at. and I would say it was their fault. I hope someone gets a handle on this so alan can finally begin to enjoy life again. hard not to be down. --- sam


Alan clearly had the MRSA when he went in Sam so can't blame the hospital (the tests would have been taken on or before admission).

Everyone has loads and loads of bacteria on their bodies,including SA- no way can they be removed no matter how much you wash. Some are good for us and most cause no harm under normal circumstances. MRSA-, which is simply the SA bacteria which has developed resistance to many antibiotics (most likely due to over use of antibiotics- the reason why doctors are so reluctant to order antibiotics under normal circumstances for things like colds and flu and even simple bacterial infections). Cleary Alan had it on his skin already and most likely not causing any problems. Like many bacteria it can cause problems if it gets into the wrong place. The reason they isolate people with the bug is because it is harder to treat if it should get to the wrong place and so it is preferred to avoid other people getting them from normal contact with Alan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, glad to hear the storm is on its way out and that all is well!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> ..
> Julie, glad the storm has posted and you had a good outing. Sounds like a Brazilian restaurant with unlimited meats...
> Kathy


It is actually Mongolian- and the men doing the cooking did look like they could be from that part of the world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pat - sounds like life has become bush for you - positive healing energy surrounding your husband and mother - bless you sister for taking part of the load off you. take time to just breathe and relax and be calm - it will all work out. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well now I am hungry with all those wonderful recipes. Well I've a very busy couple of weeks my DH had hip replacement surgery and all went well however, that same morning my 91 year old mother fell and had to be rushed to the hospital with a broken wrist...lots going on and I am somewhat overwhelmed. Thankfully my sister took over the mom situation and she is presently at a skilled nursing facility awaiting until next week to see a hand specialist and we'll see what happens. My mom is quite independent and lives alone, does not like anyone to do things for her and by golly that is how she wants it however, now things will be different because it is her right hand wrist and she can't do much for herself, not even bathe which is making her somewhat unhappy but I fully understand. So..life goes on. Have a great week and thanks for hosting this week's tea party.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I needed that....


thewren said:


> good to hear from you pat - sounds like life has become bush for you - positive healing energy surrounding your husband and mother - bless you sister for taking part of the load off you. take time to just breathe and relax and be calm - it will all work out. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just found this - reminded me that caren was making cheese cake - doesn't she have a vegan daughter - here you go caren and daralene. --- sam

Raw vegan cheesecake recipe

Ingredients:
1 cup (90 g) oat
1 cup (175 g) pitted dates
2 bananas
1/4 cup (59 ml) melted coconut oil
2 cups (190 g) raw cashews
1 1/2 cups (263 g) pitted dates
1/4 cup (85 g) liquid sweetener, any kind (optional)
Seeds from 1 vanilla pod
Water
1/4 cup (30 g) cacao or carob powder
3 tablespoons (48 g) raw peanut butter
3 tablespoons (18 g) raw chocolate recipe

Preparation:

First, prepare the crust. Pulse together the oats into flour in your food processor, and then add the dates and process until they stick together. Press into the bottom of a spring-form pan and put in the fridge.

Next, prepare the cheesecake.

Blend together the banana, melted coconut oil, raw cashews, dates, liquid sweetener, and vanilla seeds until very smooth, using as little water as possible, to keep your cheesecake creamy. If you dont want to add any water, use some extra liquid sweetener or another banana. This is your vanilla layer.

Transfer half of the vanilla batter to a bowl.

To make the chocolate layer, add the raw cacao powder or raw carob powder to the remaining batter that is still in your blender and blend until it's well incorporated.

Now spread the vanilla layer and the chocolate layer on your crust, alternating layers a few times.

Set in the freezer overnight and then drizzle with peanut butter and homemade raw chocolate the next day. Enjoy!

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/rawfooddessertrecipes/r/Raw-Vegan-Cheesecake.htm?nl=1

Homemade raw chocolate recipe

Ingredients:

1/2 cup (60 g) cacao powder or carob powder
1/2 cup (118 ml) melted cacao butter or coconut oil
1/3 cup (115 g) preferred liquid sweetener

Preparation:

Mix all the ingredients together until smooth. Pour into chocolate molds or a parchment paperlined baking sheet. Put in the fridge or freezer until solid.

Want to make different kinds of raw chocolate: try personalizing your homemade raw chocolate with a few possible optional additions - Vanilla, chili powder, ground cinnamon, goji berries, hazelnuts, mesquite powder . . . the list goes on. This is merely a foundation recipe to make all your healthy chocolate dreams come true.

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/rawfooddessertrecipes/r/raw-chocolate.htm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angelaya...Thank you for your lovely pm and messages on here.

Julie...So glad all was ok with the things under the car port. Phew!!!

Pearlspins...Gorgeous knitting in your avatar.

Sorlenna...Potato salad made, Charlotte sweater in the works, and thinking of lace along with getting rain. A good day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sam...Thanks and yes, I know you were a teacher too, so would know.

ChrisE...Sounds like a beautiful day. Will check with her on that book, Holes.

Designer...Such good words of advice for those with a loved one in the hospital.

Dreamweaver...Sadly you do know all the words of advice or us from the perspective of the patient. Sounds like you and Poledra have a plan going. :thumbup: 

GrandmaPaula...Sorry you aren't feeling well. Healing wishes coming your way and hope you can throw it off.

Pammie...Yay for the cleaned out garage.:thumbup: Sorry things didn't work out with daughter at the end.

Thanks Poledra and June for the lovely remarks about Christine and prayers for Christopher.

Well, DH is back so I have to get ready. Missed some posts. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie...So glad all was ok with the things under the car port. Phew!!!
> ...


And what is more- they have got a lot shifted already! I can see concrete again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angoral how great that the job Christine finally found has turned out to be so promising in the early days- and what a privelge to be able to a real impact on these kids for good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that is so important - finding something to do part time after retirement is the answer to how to live longer. --- sam and you are right - the extra money is good.



Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry is retired from his real career, but he helps out at the plant nursery owned by our alley kids. He does some deliveries and also takes trucks back and forth between the plant farm and the nursery here... He occasionally takes plants up to Oklahoma for them as well and he works on the trucks, builds some things for them and generally is a calming influence on a rather slap dash operation..... We pretty much can use any extra income, just like most of us on a fixed income....
> 
> Thanks on the dress.... It really does look like it was made for her.... I hope she has a wonderful time. Just found out she has to be at an overnight Senate (school government) thing the day after the prom... how unfair,,, up and out very early in the morning and then spend the night in a hotel over in Arlington.... I told her that they needed to party before the dance, nice dinner, etc. and then not so much after... Still, lousy timing....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made it to my DD2's early this afternoon after a busy morning. . Sent a message to company and went to get my tires rotated. Finally got dispatch and told them verbally. He's new and probably won't last long if he thinks he can do things on his time. So, tires done, oil changed, a stop at Tuesday Morning and the grocery store to pick up a few things. Now at home relaxing but still on call. Laundry done and supper (dinner) ate. I will get a pic of what I bought at TM.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it home and to see your DD#2. Hope you have some time to relax and enjoy your goodies from TM.
I pray for your safe travels as well as David, and, also, Mary(Pacer) since she's on the road to work so much. All 3 of you lead my prayers every morning. It's the very least I can do for my friends---pray for them.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Sam, I needed that....


I will keep you and your mom and DH in my prayers. You need the comfort and strength of prayers as much as they need the healing.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Angelaya...Thank you for your lovely pm
> Well, DH is back so I have to get ready. Missed some posts. :roll:


Hope you have a wonderful evening out with your DH. You can relax now that you know Christopher is on the mend.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pearlspins - how nice of you to stop by for a cuppa - we love having new people stop in and join in the conversation - do let us know how your corn beef and cabbage turned out. we are here all week so do drop by again as you find time - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

I was listening to bobby on wtol last night - he didn't say anything about Tuesday - some rain maybe later in the week - I would just as soon have no more snow - our is 70% melted - yeah. --- sam



Pearlspins said:


> Sam, yesterday was fantastic, I am just north of you on the shores of Lake Erie. I still have lots of snow, but this storm brought me a lot more snow, from the open fields. I love your recipes and have used a few. Think I am going to cook my corn beef I slow cooker just without the beer. I am going to try your peanut butter pie also. I have heard more snow early next week also. Yea, I am waiting patiently for spring, flowers,bees and warm weather. Of course I think it is funny that, I think 30 without the wind feels warm.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we call them gwenies pearl - our own gwen used to do it all the time before she got a new computer.

that is a lovely wingspan - did you knit it during one of our workshops? --- sam



Pearlspins said:


> I sent this twice. So sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go for it june - you absolutely need to do this - life will not be good if you don't do it - you will have many sleepless nights wondering why you didn't buy it - your knitting will be less because you will be wiping tears of sorrow from your eyes from not buying it - life will have no meaning -------- how am I doing? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie...It really helped that I got out with my friend.
> .


Glad that you went and had a good time. I am sure that your sister will be so excited with any good news or progress that she will volunteer the information without you even having to ask. If not, I would ask her to give you her impressions of his condition rather than a specific question.... Or ask them in very positive teems... Like, Has his memory returned YET...

It sounds like Christine is going above and beyond and really making a difference with the kids.... There will come a time when they will test her a bit, but a good start will go a long way towards them not wanting to antagonize her too much!!! The sports magazines was a great idea to engage the boys..... What is the age range and reading level range? Does the school have a decent library? Sure would be nice if she could get some appropriate donated books for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hear you.....I have the Nexus7 which is somewhat like your Kindle Fire--meant mostly for being an eReader with some added bells and whistles - whereas the Samsung and other Tablets are miniature laptops. I'm tempted too, but with this laptop and my Nexus7, I can't justify an added expense....I'll save that money for yarn.



jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous. Could be a model. To think she looks that fabulous without being all fixed up. Can't even imagine when she is ready for her Prom. What a beautiful GD. Love that dress. So classy.
> Are you tall too?


Not that tall. I am 5'6" but her mom is 5'10" and her dad is 6'5". We always tell my little itty bitty mom that we are going to the Land of the Giants when we spend time with the kids. Livey is about 5'10" at only 13... Almost 14.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Can't help you June. I LOVE my computer toys. Have a new Kindle Fire. MAC Air Book and old IPad which I'm itching to replace. Such a greedy little soul I am.
Today is a red letter day. Thoroughly enjoyed watercolor class on painting wet on wet. Went from their to do grocery shopping for salad fixings.
Shirley & Julie, you'd have ROTF, in slight fibrofog with visions of flower paintings in my head. Run into two people I knew. One was a woman I sponsored 5 years ago who decided she could stay sober herself. I hardly recognized her. She must have hugged me, then talked then hugged me 7 times. I get a reputation for being a good listener just cause I nod and ahem cause my brain can't keep up and my tongue won't work. All I kept thinking was lady just let me get lettuce and go home and paint.
Got home and MAya and I walked an hour. Warm, lovely day. Desert actually greening up with small carpet flowers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a lovely dress and a beautiful grand-daughter. I hope someone gets a picture when she's all gussied up for the "ball".
> Junek


Mom is a fantastic photographer so there will be many!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of sunrise and sunset pictures from my sister.
> Enjoy!
> JuneK


Her pictures are always wonderful. I must love the colors....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ChrisEl
This is an unappetizing subject but wanted to tell everyone to wash their hands often. An entire elementary school in this area was shut down on Friday because of norovirus.so it is going around. Not life threatening (as far as I know) but certainly something you dont want.
.[/quote said:


> Our HS had 700 out with this and they had too sanitize the school twice. Maybe not life threatening, but sure no fun. My DH has become a huge fan of the anti-bacterial hand cleaners....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> PurpleFi- Page 8 -- love the photos. Is the garden very near to you? When I was a youngster, the yard behind us was an acre that was almost filled with daffodils in the spring. It was a beautiful sight. On Wednesday, I bought three bunches of daffodils and have them in our living room. They bring many fond memories.


The gardens are only about 8 miles from us. We shall be going again later in the year as different flowers will be out as will the trees. There is a nice cafe there or you can take a picnic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> was that the actual gardner that did all the flowers - a tribute to him? does he have a name? --- sam


This was on the back of the obelisk. A thought it was really nice to recognise all his work.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well my post seems to have disappeared, so I will just say great new tea party recipes, photos, news. Happy Birthday wishes. Take care all. Those in need are in my prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Beautiful spring flowers, Purple. Surely you don't have a hidden table??? :shock:


I found it this morning and managed to get some sewing done.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
Junek[/quote]

I have both a laptop and a Nook, love them both. But, the new Samsung is wonderful and does so much more than a Kindle, which is basically an e-reader, does. I'd say, save your pennies, knit from your stash, and upgrade as soon as you can afford to do so. To quote the Peanuts comic strip, "life is too short not to live it up a little."


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> go for it june - you absolutely need to do this - life will not be good if you don't do it - you will have many sleepless nights wondering why you didn't buy it - your knitting will be less because you will be wiping tears of sorrow from your eyes from not buying it - life will have no meaning -------- how am I doing? --- sam


Gee,Sam,that really wasn't the talking to that I needed but it sure is the one I want. And after all I can't have all that work I've already done on this sweater messed up because I ruined my life...LOL!!! We are sure are two of a kind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My kids are stranded in St. Louis!!!! Mark has spent the afternoon at the airport, trying to get out so he didn't get to see Livey's games today. She has to play late tomorrow too and the flights are sold out. (I told them to get a cheap flight on a competing airline and we would help pay...)No luck. It is going to be a long expensive drive if they have to rent a car to get bCk to Dallas!!!!! The joys of non-revenue flying... So glad Rachel did not go. She has way too much going on to miss even a day of school.....
Gerry is doing corned beef for tomorrow... Guess I should call and see what the other DD has planned. Drat.. That means in burying the dining room table......


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a MacBook, and iPhone, and iPad. I didn't need the iPad, but wanted it, so I got it. I'm not one to help you either!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. A day late starting the TP and there is already so much to catch up on! It is a bright sunny day in Sydney, feels like it is going to be another hot one. Apologies to those still in the snow and cold - I hope your spring turns up soon!

Too much happening for me to comment on everything but just wanted to say a few things:

Gwen, do hope you are feeling better soon. Healing hugs to you and to anyone else who needs them.

Jynx, that is a lovely photo of your granddaughter. Beautiful girl, stunning dress. She is going to look fabulous on the special night.

Angora, your friend, Christine, sounds an amazing person. God bless her and all the other teachers who do such wonderful work, especially those dealing with special needs children and teenagers. I salute you all!

Purple, I love the daffodil photos. They are such a cheery scene.

June, love your sister's sunset photos. Beautiful as usual.

Thought I might share a recipe with you all. Some of you might have seen this one on facebook. It looks easy enough even for me to try! Here is the link for what is called the magic cake:

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/cakes/magic-cake/

The batter separates into 3 layers when baked. There are also chocolate and butterscotch versions if vanilla is not your favourite. There is also a link to an impossible pie - these are popular here. Easy, but tasty.

I know I have posted a waratah photo before but since it is my favourite Australian native flower, I thought I would share it again. The red is the traditional one that is the state floral emblem for New South Wales. The white is a newer variety but I still prefer the more spectacular red one.

Hope you all have a good day/evening and now I am off to do some knitting!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Sharon (Strawberry4U)
> JK


I second that... Hope it is a year full of good things....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hear you.....I have the Nexus7 which is somewhat like your Kindle Fire--meant mostly for being an eReader with some added bells and whistles - whereas the Samsung and other Tablets are miniature laptops. I'm tempted too, but with this laptop and my Nexus7, I can't justify an added expense....I'll save that money for yarn.


I have so much yarn in my stash that I probably won't 
live long enough to use it all! And buying it won't cause financial problems. But since I have the Fire I'm telling myself I shouldn't get it. But Sam is worried about me falling into a depression.aren't you, Sam? LOL!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie...Yay for the cleaned out garage.:thumb up: Sorry things didn't work out with daughter at the end.


She did work hard for 4 days, but the 5th was just too hard for both of us. We were so tired. I've done very little today, just too worn out. She has said that she will come next Saturday, if BF isn't working, but I'll just have to see how much I get done. She isn't an OCD housecleaner, but she does have a hard time my lack of desire to clean. I think it's the artist in me. Most creative people don't like to clean. I'm no where in the same league as many of you, but I do have my creative idiosyncrasies!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


I have both a laptop and a Nook, love them both. But, the new Samsung is wonderful and does so much more than a Kindle, which is basically an e-reader, does. I'd say, save your pennies, knit from your stash, and upgrade as soon as you can afford to do so. To quote the Peanuts comic strip, "life is too short not to live it up a little."[/quote]

You and Sam are just what I need!! And Peanuts and Charles Shultz are so right!! I'm sure not going to get any younger!! I'm already Amazon's favorite customer and this way I'll stay their favorite!!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Sharon (Strawberry4U)
> JK


Many Happy Returns from me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well now I am hungry with all those wonderful recipes. Well I've a very busy couple of weeks my DH had hip replacement surgery and all went well however, that same morning my 91 year old mother fell and had to be rushed to the hospital with a broken wrist...lots going on and I am somewhat overwhelmed. Thankfully my sister took over the mom situation and she is presently at a skilled nursing facility awaiting until next week to see a hand specialist and we'll see what happens. My mom is quite independent and lives alone, does not like anyone to do things for her and by golly that is how she wants it however, now things will be different because it is her right hand wrist and she can't do much for herself, not even bathe which is making her somewhat unhappy but I fully understand. So..life goes on. Have a great week and thanks for hosting this week's tea party.


Hope your DH and your DM are both on the mend very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the hug Kate!!!


You're more than welcome, in fact have another! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well now I am hungry with all those wonderful recipes. Well I've a very busy couple of weeks my DH had hip replacement surgery and all went well however, that same morning my 91 year old mother fell and had to be rushed to the hospital with a broken wrist...lots going on and I am somewhat overwhelmed. Thankfully my sister took over the mom situation and she is presently at a skilled nursing facility awaiting until next week to see a hand specialist and we'll see what happens. My mom is quite independent and lives alone, does not like anyone to do things for her and by golly that is how she wants it however, now things will be different because it is her right hand wrist and she can't do much for herself, not even bathe which is making her somewhat unhappy but I fully understand. So..life goes on. Have a great week and thanks for hosting this week's tea party.


I so understand about mom. Mine is 92 and absolutely refuses to have any help. Surely they can put a plastic bag over arm and let her shower.... So glad your sister stepped up so that you can concentrate on DH. Even though all is good, he still will need therapy.. Hopefully at home... And will need some help and your support...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Sharon -- (Strawberry4U)
> 
> I hope you have a good day and a wonderful upcoming year. Best wishes from us all! Here is my card for you.


Love this one, Shirley. Wonderful colors and great background... The white edges make the leaves so 3-D and they pop right off the page.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> You and Sam are just what I need!! And Peanuts and Charles Shultz are so right!! I'm sure not going to get any younger!! I'm already Amazon's favorite customer and this way I'll stay their favorite!!
> Junek


I have an I -pad and Kindle e-reader and have an I-pad mini on the way. 
I was awakened by noisy workmen this morning, I didn't win the lottery last night, my house hasn't sold, I can't find the pattern I am looking for, the shop hasn't got any of my favourite sweeties in stock, so am not going to dissuade anyone from getting anything they want, so there! End of sulk and moan.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh dear maybe we both need a good talking to because i have been looking at tablets as well, I have a kindle fire and my husband bought me a hudle from Tesco for Christmas but neither do ALL that I want them to, thought the hudle was going to even asked in the store if it ran things that need flash was assured it did, yea rite sure it does ......... not, was not a happy bunny when I found out but have tried to persevere with the hudle because I didn't want to tell my husband that it wasn't any good after he went to a lot of trouble getting it for me, they were very popular and out of stock in most branches of the store. He caught me looking at the samsung the other day and just gave me THE LOOK and said maybe he should start calling me gadget cos I got so many and don't use half of them lol. lyn



jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are so right about not showing your worry to Alan. I remember so many moments when DS#1 was in the hospital his 1st year of life. One night he was fussing to much so I picked him up to console him. At one point I looked to the ground and blood was all around me. There were two other babies in the room who were in worse shape that my son so I needed to stay calm for all of the babies. I pressed the call button for the nurse and asked for a nurse to come to the room immediately. I was so calm that they were stunned to see me holding my son and all the blood on the floor. Fortunately, his IV site had gone bad and the line just needed to be taken out. We had been in the hospital for about a week already as he had pneumonia and was only 5 months old. The nurse asked me if I was a nurse of which I replied that I was not, but knew if I stayed calm then my son breathed better. We have lived a layed back life as it seemed to be better for his health. Two months after that incident we discovered that DS#1 had an immune system deficiency which was why he kept getting sicker and sicker. Spent the next 2 years going to hematology/oncology at Children's hospital to build up his immune system and give him daily antibiotics for 3 years. He has had so many blessings and miracles in his lifetime and I am thankful for each and every one of them. Some baby/child always seem to have life tougher than him so it was easy to count our blessings and not be depressed for what challenges we had to deal with. I prefer to find blessings in life's situations.


Kane this is why I say to not visit so many times a day... It is too difficult for as do to be on an emotional ripples coaster all the time. One good, long visit and she can then go home and collapse...
Kay, as usual, you do find the blessings in life and I am sure that your manner has had much to do with you son doing so well. A positive attitude and optimistic outlook really can be a huge help. I am a bit of a believer in self-fulfilling prophesy so sure don't want to dwell on the negative.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Music is a great idea - he has a TV in his room so I will see if there is a music station on it. I seem to have finally lost my appetite. I am a stress eater and the only other time this happened was when I was going through a painful divorce over 30 years ago. But thank you for the virtual meal - I will look into MRSA more today when I am rested and not so overwhelmed.


Check his bed stand. One of my rooms had a CD player as part of the clock..... Music is a wonderful way to drift away from what is going on and doesn't need concentration....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> 41° and three this afternoon. alexis sent me a picture of the family having lunch at mcdonalds at the visitors center in florida - shirt sleeves - they are driving with the windows open - it's hot. oh well - it feels like spring today and that is something.
> 
> saw alex briefly yesterday - he tried to talk me out of my hair dryer - theirs went with the family. his hair is maybe two inches long - there is nothing to blow dry. granted - my hair is a quarter inch long - but I use the blow dryer to dry and curl my beard - along with a hot brush curling iron. I love my beard - can you tell.
> 
> ...


Sam if you do the bear in garter stitch ( craft moment...that is all knit and no purl isn't it? :roll: Anyway that's what I mean) it really won't show up with the eyelash wool. Even if you start to do it half way through knitting the head I'm sure it won't be seen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angelyaya5 said:


> Pacer, loved your book!


So did I! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I never got more than a few hrs. sleep and couldn't fall asleep for a nap so just laid there all day trying to nap as DH wants to do something tonight. Migraine trying to take over so took a pill and we will see. Finally got a message from my sister and it is good news from what I can see. Looks like it is not nearly as severe as last time, although I don't doubt the level of pain, recovery seems much better. My sister said the medication is keeping the pain under control, he already ate and before I think itwas 10 days before he ate. His wife actually thinks he may be released tomorrow. I can't help but think all the prayers both times have played a part in this. I imagine my sister is exhausted and apparently she has already driven home and is taking care of their wee one, 2 yrs. old. Hugs to all.
> 
> I'm going to trust this migraine pill will take affect soon and try and get something started for supper.
> 
> I know there are so many of my fellow KTP'rs in need. Hugs, prayers and healing wishes for all who need them.


Glad to hear this good news about Chris. Hope your pill works soon and shifts that migraine.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up at last - with this week, anyway. I wasn't able to keep up with the last two weeks, only read about half of each, due to DD flying into town for a few days and a dear friend going through surgery, etc., etc.

I think I'm still in time to say Happy Birthday, Sharon/Strawberry! I hope you're having an awesome day.

Thanks for the recipes, Sam, especially the reminder about corned beef hash with poached eggs. My mom used to cook that up for us and, for some reason, there were never any leftovers. :wink: 

I'm sending virtual hugs and love to all who've been going through tough problems recently. Even when I can't keep up, I think of KTP every day and feel so good just knowing that everyone is here, lifting each other up. Now that DD is back in New York and dear friend is out of hospital and healing well, I'll try a little harder to keep up this week. Time to go feed the dogs. TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had students whose parents were in and out of jail and the children would sometimes scrounge to find their evening meal. It took awhile to win the hearts of the students as trust is not something they are comfortable with. That was the year of the riots so I taught in the very school that was the center of the riots that year. The riots took place during spring break, but we still had some settling down to be done when school resumed. In my room they were to be children and not mini adults which was what they had to be when they went home. I taught manners and caring for your environment as well as the textbook lessons. I disagree with school systems who want to can teachers whose students don't score high enough on proficiency testings as some children don't have support and encouragement at home. At the end of the year I had private conferences with each student and showed them their test scores. If they did not pass the state proficiency test, I told them they had a choice of repeating the grade or attending summer school which would give them the opportunity to move on in school. I told them that the choice was not mine but one to be decided on between them and their parents. Each one of those students attended school the following week and told me privately that they wanted to attend summer school. That gives me goose bumps to this day. They had a choice and they respected me for that. I asked them to go with a positive attitude and work as hard as they did for me that semester and they would do well. They did not know that I was a substitute teacher for that semester. I did not act like a sub so they viewed me as a teacher which is what I was. I was given a 5th/6th grade overflow class who were high behavior problem, low academic which was to allow for the other students to have a better learning environment. Can you imagine the 1st few weeks with those students as it was January when this class was put together? I refused to tell the students why they were in that class. I told them they were selected specially to see if putting students in a smaller class setting with more attention would give them a better chance at success in life. I stuck to that explanation all semester and by spring, I had some parents of high academic standings begging to put their child in my room. The 6th grade class was out of control and every desk was destroyed as well as classroom materials. Our desks were cleaned weekly by the students as I started seeing writing on the desks I instituted every student cleaning their desk. It was met with resistance until I told the students that it was cold and flu season and I wanted everyone to remain healthy. They bought it and went with it. Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
> Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.


We certainly have out share of passionate and concerned teachers on this site and I am so in agreement with all you have said. Basic respect for people, property and authority should be basic to any classroom. I started losing respect for the school system when things were relaxed to the point that I thought it was detrimental to learning. There are reasons for sitting at desks and dressing with some propriety. It isn't to be rigid but to bring some structure to the environment. Good for you, seeing to the true lessons these children needed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> saw alex briefly yesterday - he tried to talk me out of my hair dryer - theirs went with the family. his hair is maybe two inches long - there is nothing to blow dry. granted - my hair is a quarter inch long - but I use the blow dryer to dry and curl my beard - along with a hot brush curling iron. I love my beard - can you tell.
> --- sam


And you have a lovely beard..... Now you know what to get Alex for his birthday! A hint on the eyelash... Try to stay loose... Or add a smooth yarn with it next time. It doesn't have to be big, just easier to see stitches. I don't have much trouble with it, but sure don't want to drop a stitch. Finding it is impossible!!!,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Glad to find another fan of Holes. It's a great book. Don't think I've ever met a potato salad I didn't like...for me it's comfort food.


 Me too and have several favorites. My cold one is rather plain and my not German one is very rich... There is one at the fancy food store that has blue cheese on it. Sounds weird but sooooo good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too and have several favorites. My cold one is rather plain and my not German one is very rich... There is one at the fancy food store that has blue cheese on it. Sounds weird but sooooo good.


Oh, German is my favorite, but I haven't made it. I cook and cut up the potatoes, then mix mayo, mustard, sour cream and garlic for the dressing (sometimes add a little milk or pickle juice if it's thick), chop dill pickles and mix it all together, sprinkle on some paprika and stir it all up. I prefer letting it sit overnight at least as it seems the flavors blend better with a little "aging."


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think that is so important - finding something to do part time after retirement is the answer to how to live longer. --- sam and you are right - the extra money is good.


Well, someone has to feed my yarn stash!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


Not wanting to be an enabler... But could this be a Birthday/Mother's Day/Christmas/just because present to yourself???? (I'm "helping" you because I think I "need" a new laptop..... And possibly an upgraded phone.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hear you.....I have the Nexus7 which is somewhat like your Kindle Fire--meant mostly for being an eReader with some added bells and whistles - whereas the Samsung and other Tablets are miniature laptops. I'm tempted too, but with this laptop and my Nexus7, I can't justify an added expense....I'll save that money for yarn.


DH has a very off-brand reader a Literati. I'm not sure he can even find a good source to download books let alone do anything else. Of course, he has a very nice laptop and does not do social media so never really has to worry about viruses.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not wanting to be an enabler... But could this be a Birthday/Mother's Day/Christmas/just because present to yourself???? (I'm "helping" you because I think I "need" a new laptop..... And possibly an upgraded phone.


If you need support I can definitely agree that you really need a new laptop, as soon as possible in my opinion . I need an Apple Computer too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> . Jynx, that is a lovely photo of your granddaughter. Beautiful girl, stunning dress. She is going to look fabulous on the special night.
> 
> Thought I might share a recipe with you all. Some of you might have seen this one on facebook. It looks easy enough even for me to try! Here is the link for what is called the magic cake:
> 
> ...


Thanks. She is just as beautiful on spirit.

Love the cake recipe. I like easy.

Love the flowers and do think the red is outstanding. They look sturdy and like something that would last a long time in an arrangement


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, German is my favorite, but I haven't made it. I cook and cut up the potatoes, then mix mayo, mustard, sour cream and garlic for the dressing (sometimes add a little milk or pickle juice if it's thick), chop dill pickles and mix it all together, sprinkle on some paprika and stir it all up. I prefer letting it sit overnight at least as it seems the flavors blend better with a little "aging."


always better with a little aging. My cold is even plainer. Potatoes, onions. Celery. Mayo with French's mustard and a little milk, salt and pepper.... I do deviled eggs on the side....

My German is done in the microwave and so easy and with lots of bacon grease, cream..... I can't do it often because I eat all the leftovers....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> If you need support I can definitely agree that you really need a new laptop, as soon as possible in my opinion . I need an Apple Computer too.


I could use one of those! We always were Apple people until my embroidery machine needed the other. Wish they weren't quite so pricey.... One DD has all Apple. The other DD writes software and is all the other. Neither one ever seems to be around when I need help!!!! I used to be pretty good, back when I worked, but so out of the loop now......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> If you need support I can definitely agree that you really need a new laptop, as soon as possible in my opinion . I need an Apple Computer too.


I need one of those too! We were always Apple people until my embroidery machine needed the other. Now I just need SOMETHING thAt connects to the printer. (Lost a necessary file) has all the keys functioning and LOTS of memory....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I need one of those too! We were always Apple people until my embroidery machine needed the other. Now I just need SOMETHING thAt connects to the printer. (Lost a necessary file) has all the keys functioning and LOTS of memory....


Did you do a google search for the necessary files to replace the ones that you lost? I expect you already have, so just a suggestion. I did this to replace lost printer files with good success.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SIL got the last seat on the plane... Delayed take-off but due in at 9:15. FH is going to airport to pick him up. I COULD be nice and ride along but can't do this particular pattern in the dark. It is cold, rainy and I am lazy. I think I may go upstairs and work on quilt. We are watching The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I am more than happy to wait until he comes home to see the end.. 

We did get mom some much needed groceries. The neighbors went to the farm, so I snootily be able to be lazy tomorrow.... Oh, forgot DH wants to have DD out for Irish dinner. Drat. Well , she is not the neatest so I can just ,clear the table and cll it done....

Woke up to a very early phone call. Apparently I forgot to pay Macy"s bill, the problem is, they have not yet credited the returned to manufacturer curtains so they think I owe more than I do..... Guess I need to straighten that out Monday.... It cost me $45 to return them. Hope I have the post office receipt..

Off to do a little knitting. I want this baby blanket DONE!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Did you do a google search for the necessary files to replace the ones that you lost? I expect you already have, so just a suggestion. I did this to replace lost printer files with good success.


I called tech and they are the reason I lost the file in the first place... They wanted $150. to help, since computer was 2 years old. If I could find the file name that I wrote down, I would see if DD could fix. I'm sure she could. Maybe I can get her to sit still for 5 minutes tomorrow. Still want a new one... Lighter, bigger screen, etc. etc. and I want the darned spell correct thing killed. I know what I want to say, even if the computer doesn't agree!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


Okay, June, you don't need the Samsung tablet. There, did that convince you? This is my second Samsung galaxy and I have loved both of them. It does do more than the Fire. Mine had its own data plan (I'm with Sprint) and I don't need to use Wi-Fi for it. See if you can play with your DD's for a bit. Then decide. I'm still learning new things on mine. Really like the swipe keyboard.

Don't think I am doing a very good job of this at all. LOL

Did she get the 10" or 7"? I have the 7" one. 
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Can't help you June. I LOVE my computer toys. Have a new Kindle Fire. MAC Air Book and old IPad which I'm itching to replace. Such a greedy little soul I am.
> Today is a red letter day. Thoroughly enjoyed watercolor class on painting wet on wet. Went from their to do grocery shopping for salad fixings.
> Shirley & Julie, you'd have ROTF, in slight fibrofog with visions of flower paintings in my head. Run into two people I knew. One was a woman I sponsored 5 years ago who decided she could stay sober herself. I hardly recognized her. She must have hugged me, then talked then hugged me 7 times. I get a reputation for being a good listener just cause I nod and ahem cause my brain can't keep up and my tongue won't work. All I kept thinking was lady just let me get lettuce and go home and paint.
> Got home and MAya and I walked an hour. Warm, lovely day. Desert actually greening up with small carpet flowers.


Joy, glad to hear that you are feeling better. Bet Maya enjoyed her outing. Can't wait to see more of your artwork.

I'm the same about gadgets. Need a new one ever so often. Not necessarily the latest one but beer than what I have. That's why I have two tablets now and a Samsung galaxy III phone, that does what my tablet does. Can't make calls, except for Skype on the tablet, though.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Then, go for it....we don't need you falling into a depression and we definitely want you to keep posting here!



jknappva said:


> I have so much yarn in my stash that I probably won't
> live long enough to use it all! And buying it won't cause financial problems. But since I have the Fire I'm telling myself I shouldn't get it. But Sam is worried about me falling into a depression.aren't you, Sam? LOL!
> Junek


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got hooked up for the first time today. So will need to read awhile and catch up.
I feel so bad about everyone having all the health issues.
A beautiful young lady going to prom. She makes the dress!!!!
Poledra, oh if only our craft rooms could talk. So many plans and so many projects. Proud of you for digging in.
It was me that fell of the ladder at work and told them I would no longer climb the ladders and move the heavy furniture. I have been so overwhelmed that when they took my blood pressure the other day, they took it three times. I feel I have to years to work through and get back to normal for me. But it is coming and we are so lucky. DH has worked two weeks now and is really enjoying it. After forty years of running hospitals and overseeing so many of them, this a real change of pace, but he is still able to use all his skills and he is so good with people of all ages and so good with long range planning. He is working as a church administer over a church that is quite large and is building another church at the other end of town also. So he will over see staff and the building project and the donations and financials . 
Mom is home and weak but sounds better each day.. Right now I am more worried about myself and just getting back to normal. Just reading all your concern for me made me smile and feel better. What a wonderful caring bunch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, so happy you gave yourself permission to not climb ladders or move heavy furniture! 
Shirley, love your leaf painting. I need to learn how to paint shadowing better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too and have several favorites. My cold one is rather plain and my not German one is very rich... There is one at the fancy food store that has blue cheese on it. Sounds weird but sooooo good.


Doesn't sound weird at all, but does sound delicious. German potato salad has always been a favorite. I've always been a lover of anything potato.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I saw this on the main forum and it really spoke to me. I know there are some wonderful housekeepers on this thread and I am not that good at it . Other things seem to take precedence sometimes. Luckily Pat is tidier than I am so the house is not that bad to see except for my room which has all my 'stuff' in it.
> 
> I liked this though


   This is a keeper


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH is back from the airport so we are finishing the movie. It seems that DD is in rehearsal for a play and so we have to eat at 3 so she can be back to theater by 6.... Guess I need to go to bed at a reasonable hour so I can shovel a path tomorrow...

Naturally, her play opens the same week-end as Rachel's last dance show and Mark's 50th birthday... Why is it always feast or famine.... I not only need an apprentice but a clone as well...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Just jumping in to say Happy Saturday to one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. Hope everyone is doing great. Chat later.
> 
> Love and Hugs Strawberry


And a very Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, just found this.
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/beer-mug-cupcakes-with-baileys-filling


fun and easy too. great little party food. have bookmarked it to do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I was gone most of the day and forgot to logout. I had a wonderful day. I went to a bridal shower for a very special couple. They have known each other since 9th grade and are getting married in May. My DS#1 went on youth retreats with the young man who is around 25 years old. Nice couple. This is a wedding I have known about for close to a year now. I started buying holiday dish towels throughout the year and I made 7 dishclothes to go with the towels. The young lady really enjoyed them as well as the guy. I decided to gift them in two memory boxes so they would have memory boxes to put pictures in. The shower was wonderful although one lady crashed the party not once, but twice. It was rather rude of her as the space was reserved and we had to be careful to keep doors closed at our end of the building because a wedding was taking place at the same time in the other part of the building. We even parked behind the building to safe the main lot for the wedding guests. I finished knitting the last dishcloth before breakfast today and then needed to sew in ends on 3 of them. I finished 30 minutes before the shower. I had fun with the project and others enjoyed it as well. 

After the shower, I attended a gymnastics competition to cheer on one of the girls in our church. She did well, placing 3rd in all around and received medals in 3 out of 4 events. When children in the church let me know when and where they are competing, I try to attend at least one event to cheer them on. 

I got my groceries after the competition so now I can make a meal for Faith and Bella's family sometime this week. I will get in touch with them tomorrow to see what day would work for them. I know Tuesday and Thursday are hectic days for them. I will do a taco night for them and also take fresh fruit and gold fish crackers as extra treats for the week.

I have stayed up pretty late so I will be exhausted later in the week. 

June....I am thinking you should be exploring a new electronic device in the near future. If you can afford it, then I vote that you should do it. Knit the stash and buy the Galaxy if that is what you would enjoy.

Good night everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


Wow, saw the Hellibores and thought they looked awfully like the flower off a passionfruit vine, so very similar looking.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Sharon -- (Strawberry4U)
> 
> I hope you have a good day and a wonderful upcoming year. Best wishes from us all! Here is my card for you.


Thank you for the lovely card. I want to Thank Everyone was the wonderful Birthday wishes. You made my day even better. I love you all.

My DH made sure I didn't forget my pain pills after the Dr. lectured me about peaks and valleys and I shouldn't put myself through that kind of punishment. DH was there to tell him about not sleeping and crying most of the night. Tried to explain to Dr. even with pain med. my pain level is at an 8 yes, I bring it down from a 10 but I feel once it's down I don't want to keep taking it because even when I do take it it's still high and I then have other problems. He understood but.... He said I should worry about becoming addicted and there are over the counter products for my other problems...Alrighty then. I'm sure you all have been through this and know what I'm talking about. I told the Dr. I don't want to be like some people I've seen real loopy. He told he those people take more then they should and I worry to much because I'm not one of those people. Hubby chimed in to say No she isn't. She just keeps plugging along in pain and all. Not that he will help mind you. I told the Dr. in front on the Dear one ( surprised myself) that he told me many times just to suck it up. You should have seen the Dr. face. It was an enlightening visit for Hubby but like the others ( this Dr. was a man) it won't last long. He ( Dr) explained when people don't experience this ongoing pain they don't have a clue as to how to handle it and men are the worse with pain more then women. Women will keep trying to smile and say they are fine when they aren't. This guy in a nice way was letting David have it. David likes to be waited on to be honest and likes just to play computer games anything beyond that he gets pissed off if I ask him to do. But today maybe because of the Dr. or B.day he vacuumed and asked if I wanted him to mopped also. He did that too for me. So this was a good B.day. I guess dear friends I unloaded again but that is the latest that has happened around here. 
Hope everyone had a great Saturday. Hope to stop in tomorrow to say Hi. I need to catch up on some postings and not just jot down something then dash.

Love to all and {{HUGS}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go for it june - we are only through this life once. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Gee,Sam,that really wasn't the talking to that I needed but it sure is the one I want. And after all I can't have all that work I've already done on this sweater messed up because I ruined my life...LOL!!! We are sure are two of a kind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most definitely june - and then think of the money you will spend on a shrink and the meds - and the wear and tear on your body - the gas you will use going to and from daily appointments - honey - just ask me - I can help you justify anything. really though june - you want it - you will no doubt use it - who cares if you don't really need it - who is to say you don't need it - life is short - go for it.

sam



jknappva said:


> I have so much yarn in my stash that I probably won't
> live long enough to use it all! And buying it won't cause financial problems. But since I have the Fire I'm telling myself I shouldn't get it. But Sam is worried about me falling into a depression.aren't you, Sam? LOL!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go june --- sam



jknappva said:


> You and Sam are just what I need!! And Peanuts and Charles Shultz are so right!! I'm sure not going to get any younger!! I'm already Amazon's favorite customer and this way I'll stay their favorite!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't think so kate - but thanks for the info - I did do nothing but knit while I knit the eye patches along with the head - think I will like it better knit in rather than sewn on. knitting this reminds me why I don't knit with eyelash any more than I have to. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam if you do the bear in garter stitch ( craft moment...that is all knit and no purl isn't it? :roll: Anyway that's what I mean) it really won't show up with the eyelash wool. Even if you start to do it half way through knitting the head I'm sure it won't be seen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kate - looking forward to another yarn crawl this year. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Caught up at last - with this week, anyway. I wasn't able to keep up with the last two weeks, only read about half of each, due to DD flying into town for a few days and a dear friend going through surgery, etc., etc.
> 
> I think I'm still in time to say Happy Birthday, Sharon/Strawberry! I hope you're having an awesome day.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I also find eye lash next to impossible to frog. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> And you have a lovely beard..... Now you know what to get Alex for his birthday! A hint on the eyelash... Try to stay loose... Or add a smooth yarn with it next time. It doesn't have to be big, just easier to see stitches. I don't have much trouble with it, but sure don't want to drop a stitch. Finding it is impossible!!!,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that goes without saying jynx - lol --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, someone has to feed my yarn stash!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june is definitely going for the ten inch - there are times when size matters. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Okay, June, you don't need the Samsung tablet. There, did that convince you? This is my second Samsung galaxy and I have loved both of them. It does do more than the Fire. Mine had its own data plan (I'm with Sprint) and I don't need to use Wi-Fi for it. See if you can play with your DD's for a bit. Then decide. I'm still learning new things on mine. Really like the swipe keyboard.
> 
> Don't think I am doing a very good job of this at all. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear spider - prayers and healing energy surrounding you - take time to rest and to breathe. life will be settled before you know it. --- sam



Spider said:


> Just got hooked up for the first time today. So will need to read awhile and catch up.
> I feel so bad about everyone having all the health issues.
> A beautiful young lady going to prom. She makes the dress!!!!
> Poledra, oh if only our craft rooms could talk. So many plans and so many projects. Proud of you for digging in.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I need to show up and have a little come to jesus talk with david - no man should treat his wife like that - he needs to get off his duff and help. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you for the lovely card. I want to Thank Everyone was the wonderful Birthday wishes. You made my day even better. I love you all.
> 
> My DH made sure I didn't forget my pain pills after the Dr. lectured me about peaks and valleys and I shouldn't put myself through that kind of punishment. DH was there to tell him about not sleeping and crying most of the night. Tried to explain to Dr. even with pain med. my pain level is at an 8 yes, I bring it down from a 10 but I feel once it's down I don't want to keep taking it because even when I do take it it's still high and I then have other problems. He understood but.... He said I should worry about becoming addicted and there are over the counter products for my other problems...Alrighty then. I'm sure you all have been through this and know what I'm talking about. I told the Dr. I don't want to be like some people I've seen real loopy. He told he those people take more then they should and I worry to much because I'm not one of those people. Hubby chimed in to say No she isn't. She just keeps plugging along in pain and all. Not that he will help mind you. I told the Dr. in front on the Dear one ( surprised myself) that he told me many times just to suck it up. You should have seen the Dr. face. It was an enlightening visit for Hubby but like the others ( this Dr. was a man) it won't last long. He ( Dr) explained when people don't experience this ongoing pain they don't have a clue as to how to handle it and men are the worse with pain more then women. Women will keep trying to smile and say they are fine when they aren't. This guy in a nice way was letting David have it. David likes to be waited on to be honest and likes just to play computer games anything beyond that he gets pissed off if I ask him to do. But today maybe because of the Dr. or B.day he vacuumed and asked if I wanted him to mopped also. He did that too for me. So this was a good B.day. I guess dear friends I unloaded again but that is the latest that has happened around here.
> Hope everyone had a great Saturday. Hope to stop in tomorrow to say Hi. I need to catch up on some postings and not just jot down something then dash.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is back from the airport so we are finishing the movie. It seems that DD is in rehearsal for a play and so we have to eat at 3 so she can be back to theater by 6.... Guess I need to go to bed at a reasonable hour so I can shovel a path tomorrow...
> 
> Naturally, her play opens the same week-end as Rachel's last dance show and Mark's 50th birthday... Why is it always feast or famine.... I not only need an apprentice but a clone as well...


It is so often that this happens. :roll: We haven't had company for quite a while and now 2 sets in one weekend and another set the weekend after. Guess who is cleaning house and not knitting? Funny, watching this series and the young woman has just found out she is a clone and there are quite a few others of her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I find it amazing that the system lets so many children down to the point it lowers self esteem and self respect. The teachers who have these classes do some wonderful work reversing such attitudes by simply being positive, respectful, setting clear boundaries and working at their level and pace. It only takes 1 teacher to turn some of these kids around and show them that they are not worthless and can achieve.



pacer said:


> Daralene...Christine sounds wonderful. I taught for one semester in the heart of town in a large city. I had students whose parents were in and out of jail and the children would sometimes scrounge to find their evening meal. It took awhile to win the hearts of the students as trust is not something they are comfortable with. That was the year of the riots so I taught in the very school that was the center of the riots that year. The riots took place during spring break, but we still had some settling down to be done when school resumed. I remember the first week back and one of my students came rushing into the teacher's lunch area and begged to be brought in since someone was shooting a gun. I rushed outside and gathered my students and took them to our classroom. I was so thankful to have a 3rd floor room that day as I locked our door and had the students stay on the floor playing educational games with each other. The requirement was that they had to talk quietly with each other so I could hear any announcements. I knew they would not be teachable that afternoon so games like Scrabble, Upwords, Life, Smath, etc were the replacement lesson of the day. In my room they were to be children and not mini adults which was what they had to be when they went home. Many of them had younger siblings that they were raising instead of their parents. It was a hard adjustment for some of them, but they were relieved to have a break from it. I brought in healthy snacks to start their day which was given out once they started their worksheets on their desks. I taught manners and caring for your environment as well as the textbook lessons. I disagree with school systems who want to can teachers whose students don't score high enough on proficiency testings as some children don't have support and encouragement at home. At the end of the year I had private conferences with each student and showed them their test scores. If they did not pass the state proficiency test, I told them they had a choice of repeating the grade or attending summer school which would give them the opportunity to move on in school. I told them that the choice was not mine but one to be decided on between them and their parents. Each one of those students attended school the following week and told me privately that they wanted to attend summer school. That gives me goose bumps to this day. They had a choice and they respected me for that. I asked them to go with a positive attitude and work as hard as they did for me that semester and they would do well. They did not know that I was a substitute teacher for that semester. I did not act like a sub so they viewed me as a teacher which is what I was. I was given a 5th/6th grade overflow class who were high behavior problem, low academic which was to allow for the other students to have a better learning environment. Can you imagine the 1st few weeks with those students as it was January when this class was put together? I refused to tell the students why they were in that class. I told them they were selected specially to see if putting students in a smaller class setting with more attention would give them a better chance at success in life. I stuck to that explanation all semester and by spring, I had some parents of high academic standings begging to put their child in my room. The 6th grade class was out of control and every desk was destroyed as well as classroom materials. Our desks were cleaned weekly by the students as I started seeing writing on the desks I instituted every student cleaning their desk. It was met with resistance until I told the students that it was cold and flu season and I wanted everyone to remain healthy. They bought it and went with it. Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
> Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I hope she has a wonderful time. Just found out she has to be at an overnight Senate (school government) thing the day after the prom... how unfair,,, up and out very early in the morning and then spend the night in a hotel over in Arlington.... I told her that they needed to party before the dance, nice dinner, etc. and then not so much after... Still, lousy timing....


Oh dear. Hope she is more sensible about it than my now 18 year old niece who had her birthday party last night and was supposed to be at school for cattle team training at 7.30 this morning. 3 guesses who woke up late and sick?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


Sorry June, but I have Samsung Galaxy Tab2 and it does everything a kindle fire does and so much more. So love it and it is so versatile in its apps. I try to download all my patterns to it and have apps so that I can read pdf's and word patterns, a camera and editing apps, and ebook apps so I can also take my books with me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I never got more than a few hrs. sleep and couldn't fall asleep for a nap so just laid there all day trying to nap as DH wants to do something tonight. Migraine trying to take over so took a pill and we will see. Finally got a message from my sister and it is good news from what I can see. Looks like it is not nearly as severe as last time, although I don't doubt the level of pain, recovery seems much better. My sister said the medication is keeping the pain under control, he already ate and before I think itwas 10 days before he ate. His wife actually thinks he may be released tomorrow. I can't help but think all the prayers both times have played a part in this. I imagine my sister is exhausted and apparently she has already driven home and is taking care of their wee one, 2 yrs. old. Hugs to all.
> Whoops, must have pressed send before I meant to. Kind of inverted Gwennie?
> I'm going to trust this migraine pill will take affect soon and try and get something started for supper.
> 
> I know there are so many of my fellow KTP'rs in need. Hugs, prayers and healing wishes for all who need them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I never got more than a few hrs. sleep and couldn't fall asleep for a nap so just laid there all day trying to nap as DH wants to do something tonight. Migraine trying to take over so took a pill and we will see. Finally got a message from my sister and it is good news from what I can see. Looks like it is not nearly as severe as last time, although I don't doubt the level of pain, recovery seems much better. My sister said the medication is keeping the pain under control, he already ate and before I think itwas 10 days before he ate. His wife actually thinks he may be released tomorrow. I can't help but think all the prayers both times have played a part in this. I imagine my sister is exhausted and apparently she has already driven home and is taking care of their wee one, 2 yrs. old. Hugs to all.
> Y
> I'm going to trust this migraine pill will take affect soon and try and get something started for supper.
> 
> I know there are so many of my fellow KTP'rs in need. Hugs, prayers and healing wishes for all who need them.


Sounds good news on your BIL, not such on the migraine! I hope the pill worked, and that you have got relief both physical and mental -and some much needed sleep. Bless you dear lady.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our HS had 700 out with this and they had too sanitize the school twice. Maybe not life threatening, but sure no fun. My DH has become a huge fan of the anti-bacterial hand cleaners....


This made me remember a time recently I went to the supermarket and their carry baskets were filthy, how they are let get like this is beyond me. Anyway, the place to pick up the baskets is beside the supervisor area/cigarette booth so I looked straight at them and very loudly expressed my disgust with the state of the carry baskets. Since then, I notice that they are ensuring that the carry baskets are kept reasonably clean as well as the close by trolley bay. Given that this is a new supermarket which has been open less that a year, not good. Strangely the pull along baskets never seem to get very grotty. I have a feeling one of the people in the booth at the time may have been the store manager.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It happens to most of us at one time or another.
> SO glad you decided to visit with us. I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed joining in and will come and post often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
> Junek


Welcome Pearlspins, from Alderney in the British Channel Islands.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearlspins said:


> Sam, yesterday was fantastic, I am just north of you on the shores of Lake Erie. I still have lots of snow, but this storm brought me a lot more snow, from the open fields. I love your recipes and have used a few. Think I am going to cook my corn beef I slow cooker just without the beer. I am going to try your peanut butter pie also. I have heard more snow early next week also. Yea, I am waiting patiently for spring, flowers,bees and warm weather. Of course I think it is funny that, I think 30 without the wind feels warm.


Weclome to the Tea Party- not sure that too many others here in your area are waiting patiently for spring- more like impatiently.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


Beautiful GD and dress. Hope you got to the Arts District.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MRSA need not be an infection. Some of us will have it on our skin and all of us will have the non resistant strain of it on us. 
Yes it can be transferred from one person to another by poor hygiene, but it can also be transferred by perfectly normal contact and the SA on an individuals skin can become resistant simply by the use of antibiotics. So this last one means that yes many people in hospital do end up with the resistant strain of the bugt, especially the very ill but it need not be poor hygiene but a side effect of the necessary treatment.
Often if it not causing harm it will not be treated. Remember that it develops becuase of excessive anitibiotic use (excessive in the sense of a lot, not necessarily unnecessary use- though it can be). So if you use stronger antibiotics to get rid of something that is not casuing problems you are encouraging the development of resistance to the antibiotics that currently work against the MRSA strain of SA. And yes there are some that are resistant to these antibiotics.
This is why doctors should refuse to give antibiotics to an otherwise healthy person who develops an infection and wait to see if their body fights it for thmesleves (clearly the doctor is in the position to decide if this is appropriate treatment as not treating may not be the best option but often it is ). Note that I said otherwise healthy- those with prexisting health conditions may well need them immediately .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a MacBook, and iPhone, and iPad. I didn't need the iPad, but wanted it, so I got it. I'm not one to help you either!


I'm not either- I'm not yet using my iPAd much but can see how useful it will be. However I did manage to get it for "free". I used the points that have built up over the years from my credit card, I figure that I may as well use them for something useful but not essential.
And they are different to Kindles-as others have said they are mainly an ereader designed primarily to replace a book.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was gone most of the day and forgot to logout. I had a wonderful day.


The shower and your creative and thoughtful gifts sounds great. I can't imagine crashing a shower...

How nice of you to support the kid's competitions. We try to see everything the grands do and the neighbor kids on special occasions. I don't know how you manage with your hectic schedule.

You are so good to Faith's family.... I know it means a lot to them. I continue to keep them in prayers every night. What a long and hard path they have had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I also find eye lash next to impossible to frog. --- sam


But then again if you make mistakes they don't show so frogging is not nearly as necessary. If you are out by one or two stitches who will see? and if you drop a stitch it won't run so ignore it- just add in another one once you notice it is missing- or k2tog if you gain one. Read what Gypseycream says - she says much the same thing. Fudge Sam and no one will know the difference- and even you won't be able to find the mistake. I promise you it works.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you for the lovely card. I want to Thank Everyone was the wonderful Birthday wishes. You made my day even better. I love you all.
> 
> My DH made sure I didn't forget my pain pills after the Dr. lectured me about peaks and valleys and I shouldn't put myself through that kind of punishment. DH was there to tell him about not sleeping and crying most of the night. Tried to explain to Dr. even with pain med. my pain level is at an 8 yes, I bring it down from a 10 but I feel once it's down I don't want to keep taking it because even when I do take it it's still high and I then have other problems. He understood but.... He said I should worry about becoming addicted and there are over the counter products for my other problems...Alrighty then. I'm sure you all have been through this and know what I'm talking about. I told the Dr. I don't want to be like some people I've seen real loopy. He told he those people take more then they should and I worry to much because I'm not one of those people. Hubby chimed in to say No she isn't. She just keeps plugging along in pain and all. Not that he will help mind you. I told the Dr. in front on the Dear one ( surprised myself) that he told me many times just to suck it up. You should have seen the Dr. face. It was an enlightening visit for Hubby but like the others ( this Dr. was a man) it won't last long. He ( Dr) explained when people don't experience this ongoing pain they don't have a clue as to how to handle it and men are the worse with pain more then women. Women will keep trying to smile and say they are fine when they aren't. This guy in a nice way was letting David have it. David likes to be waited on to be honest and likes just to play computer games anything beyond that he gets pissed off if I ask him to do. But today maybe because of the Dr. or B.day he vacuumed and asked if I wanted him to mopped also. He did that too for me. So this was a good B.day. I guess dear friends I unloaded again but that is the latest that has happened around here.
> Hope everyone had a great Saturday. Hope to stop in tomorrow to say Hi. I need to catch up on some postings and not just jot down something then dash.
> ...


Glad it was a good day and that David has a better understanding of just what you go through.... I know he won't keep up with the help, but you can "remind" him of all he heard..... I am surprised the Dr. doesn't find a pain medication that is more effective for you... 8 just is not good enough... As for those 'other" problems... don't ignore them.... but they are manageable. As for addiction, call me crazy, but I think that is perfectly acceptable if the pain is stopped. if you are functioning, aware and comfortable... what difference does it make. it is not like this is not going to be an ongoing problem. vent any time you like. We all take turns around here!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

3:45. am... Don't know why I cant settle... but off to see if I can convince the Sandman to visit.... It is going to be a busy day tomorrow and looks like I will be doing a little dog rescuing on Monday because Dre'a is not sure that she and Livey can get home tomorrow and Rachel has a long, long day at school. That's OK. It will give me an excuse to get a haircut and have nails done down near their house... So much more fun that cleaning house.... night all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then again if you make mistakes they don't show so frogging is not nearly as necessary. If you are out by one or two stitches who will see? and if you drop a stitch it won't run so ignore it- just add in another one once you notice it is missing- or k2tog if you gain one. Read what Gypseycream says - she says much the same thing. Fudge Sam and no one will know the difference- and even you won't be able to find the mistake. I promise you it works.


I have found that dropped stitches can cause massive ladders- but they are easy to cobble together, if caught in time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
> These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


No wonder this is your favourite place!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Just jumping in to say Happy Saturday to one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. Hope everyone is doing great. Chat later.
> 
> Love and Hugs Strawberry


And a (late) Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 15. I need to go to bed. I have a feeling this could be a bad night with DD. I think she has gone to sleep but she has been feeling really sick again and looks pretty pasty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sorry June, but I have Samsung Galaxy Tab2 and it does everything a kindle fire does and so much more. So love it and it is so versatile in its apps. I try to download all my patterns to it and have apps so that I can read pdf's and word patterns, a camera and editing apps, and ebook apps so I can also take my books with me.


I've just got the Galaxy 3, still finding my way around it, but so far it is brilliant. Just need to learn more about it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day here and is going to get quite warm. I'm beoing very lazy and sitting in the lounge watching the birds on the feeders.

Sending healijng vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

More photos from the gardens I visited on Friday....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all from (another)bright sunny Sunday morning in Berkshire. Thank you Sam for another great start. All these recipes are piling up - I shall have to have a great cookfest very soon! I love your aversion therapy for June -I'm sure she'll never buy a new tablet now! (June, go for it girl)! 
Jynx, I just love your GDs prom dress, she looks gorgeous. 
Shirley, the poem says it all - I can live with dust! After the first 6" it never gets any worse!
Gwen, so sorry to hear you are not feeling so well. I hope you begin to feel better very soon. 
Angora. I'm so pleased to hear that Chris's operation went well and hope he is now on the road to recovery. Your friend Christine sounds like a real angel - the world could do with a few more like her. Sounds like she has found the dream job for her talents.
AZ - I'm sorry to hear Alan is in hospital but pray that they will be able to get him settled and on the right treatment soon. Just take care of yourself at this stressful time. I know you have had plenty of suggestions from this site and I agree with them all. Alan needs you to stay strong. 
Julie, I'm loving your paintings. They are amazing for the first time you pick up a brush after such a long time away. Is there no end to your talents?
Purple, love your latest pictures. Where are these gardens?
TNS, your pictures from Alderney are great. As Julie says no wonder you love returning there! One of them reminds me so much of the views we had from an old coastguard cottage we used to have down on the Dorset coast.
I'm having a lazy Sunday morning and then going over to have a late lunch/early dinner with DD and the kids. They are on their own as DSIL has just gone off to Australia to work for three months. They are hoping to be able to either go over there during the school Easter holidays or else meet up with him somewhere halfway for a holiday. No doubt Grandma will be house/dog/chicken sitting! Have a good Sunday everyone. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all from (another)bright sunny Sunday morning in Berkshire.
> Purple, love your latest pictures. Where are these gardens?
> 
> Hi Angela, they are at West Green House, near Hartley Whitney, if you are a NT member they are well worth a visit.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Purple.Haven't heard of these gardens before but they certainly look worth a visit. Will try and get over sometime during the summer. Work is slowly winding down - should be free before much longer!! Hurray!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have found that dropped stitches can cause massive ladders- but they are easy to cobble together, if caught in time.


Not in my experience with the eyelash yarns- they get stuck very quickly and the short ladder that may occur doesn't show because of all the extra bits hanging off the yarn. For a good technical description.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie, I'm loving your paintings. They are amazing for the first time you pick up a brush after such a long time away. Is there no end to your talents?...
> TNS, your pictures from Alderney are great. As Julie says no wonder you love returning there! One of them reminds me so much of the views we had from an old coastguard cottage we used to have down on the Dorset coast.
> I'm having a lazy Sunday morning and then going over to have a late lunch/early dinner with DD and the kids. They are on their own as DSIL has just gone off to Australia to work for three months. They are hoping to be able to either go over there during the school Easter holidays or else meet up with him somewhere halfway for a holiday. No doubt Grandma will be house/dog/chicken sitting! Have a good Sunday everyone. x


You are very kind, Angela! My drawing skills definitely need a workout! 
Easter is not very far away now! Good luck for the minding duties!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not in my experience with the eyelash yarns- they get stuck very quickly and the short ladder that may occur doesn't show because of all the extra bits hanging off the yarn. For a good technical description.


The one that I had trouble with DID cause considerable problems. But did cobble together without it showing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I have an I -pad and Kindle e-reader and have an I-pad mini on the way.
> I was awakened by noisy workmen this morning, I didn't win the lottery last night, my house hasn't sold, I can't find the pattern I am looking for, the shop hasn't got any of my favourite sweeties in stock, so am not going to dissuade anyone from getting anything they want, so there! End of sulk and moan.


Everyone is entitled to a small pity party once in a while....and it sounds like you have a lot of mini-aggravations that altogether add up to a major one!!
You're allowed to sulk and moan.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Oh dear maybe we both need a good talking to because i have been looking at tablets as well, I have a kindle fire and my husband bought me a hudle from Tesco for Christmas but neither do ALL that I want them to, thought the hudle was going to even asked in the store if it ran things that need flash was assured it did, yea rite sure it does ......... not, was not a happy bunny when I found out but have tried to persevere with the hudle because I didn't want to tell my husband that it wasn't any good after he went to a lot of trouble getting it for me, they were very popular and out of stock in most branches of the store. He caught me looking at the samsung the other day and just gave me THE LOOK and said maybe he should start calling me gadget cos I got so many and don't use half of them lol. lyn


that is my problem. The Kindle Fire doesn't do all that I expected it to do. And I found out the Samsung tablet isn't any more expensive than the Fire was!!! So that's a plus. It won't break my pitiful little 'bank' to buy it so I did!! I hope you can get one that does all the things you want, too. I'm sure your DH will understand. Perhaps you can offer him the one he bought you so he can fall in love with gadgets, too....LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not wanting to be an enabler... But could this be a Birthday/Mother's Day/Christmas/just because present to yourself???? (I'm "helping" you because I think I "need" a new laptop..... And possibly an upgraded phone.)


Thank you, Jynx...I've had so much 'help' from my dear Tea Party friends that I ordered the Samsung last night. Now you have my permission to upgrade that phone and get a new 'needed' laptop!! And mine is a 'just because I want it' present!! LOL!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, June, you don't need the Samsung tablet. There, did that convince you? This is my second Samsung galaxy and I have loved both of them. It does do more than the Fire. Mine had its own data plan (I'm with Sprint) and I don't need to use Wi-Fi for it. See if you can play with your DD's for a bit. Then decide. I'm still learning new things on mine. Really like the swipe keyboard.
> 
> Don't think I am doing a very good job of this at all. LOL
> 
> ...


She has the 7" tablet and we have wi-fi in the house because of my laptop. When she moved in with me, I gave her my desktop and bought a Dell laptop (that I still love) so need the router for it. Her desktop mouse died and she had bought an el-cheapo tablet in Dec. Well, it died last week. I emailed my other daughter in Tx because she was expecting an email to tell her Barb's tablet had died and she knew she couldn't afford to buy a new one. So generous sister that she is...she bought her the Samsung. 
That's how I found out how much I was missing with this Fire. It sounds like the Samsung is great from what all owners have said. Thanks for your review!
I've had so much 'help' from friends that I bought the tablet last night.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gypsy, the shop kitty, decided to give my sister a facial massage yesterday....glad she had those sharp little claws sheathed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, go for it....we don't need you falling into a depression and we definitely want you to keep posting here!


LOL!!! Thanks, and I did!(go for it!) I jokingly told my sister the other day I think I'm too shallow to get depressed. I've really never had that problem.
Junke


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick Good Morning. It's a gray day here, but the rain and warmer temperatures from yesterday have turned the snow to mud...no signs of flooding yet, so maybe we'll be spared.

Strawberry--hang in there and take the meds as necessary and see if DH is trainable...I make a list of things needing to be done and ask DH which ones he'd like to tackle. Hope you find some relief soon.

Pacer - love the idea of the towels and washcloths for the shower...and so great of you to continue to support your church families by going to events and watching over Faith and her family.

I've decided that today is an organize the projects and knitting day....grocery shopping will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Mom is home and weak but sounds better each day.. Right now I am more worried about myself and just getting back to normal. Just reading all your concern for me made me smile and feel better. What a wonderful caring bunch.[/quote]

I'm really concerned about your bp. I sure hope you can get it under control soon. You probably will now that things have settled down.
You're so right to tell them you're not climbing ladders and moving heavy furniture any more. They shouldn't have expected it of you in the first place.
Your DH's job sounds wonderful and perfect for him. What a fantastic thing that he waited so long and now has this job that sounds as if it's made for him. And I'm sure will not be as stressful as running hospitals.
Keeping both of you and your mom in my prayers. Take better care of yourself.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
> These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


So wonderful to see your area. What an incredible view you have. Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful area with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day here and is going to get quite warm. I'm beoing very lazy and sitting in the lounge watching the birds on the feeders.
> 
> Sending healijng vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> More photos from the gardens I visited on Friday....


Such gorgeous photos, always and today is no exception. Love the circular entrance and the snow drops, so delicate and lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have stayed up pretty late so I will be exhausted later in the week.

June....I am thinking you should be exploring a new electronic device in the near future. If you can afford it, then I vote that you should do it. Knit the stash and buy the Galaxy if that is what you would enjoy.

Good night everyone.[/quote]

Mary, I hope your friends appreciate you as much as I do. You are so considerate and caring. I still can't imagine how you do everything you do....
My friends here have given me all the encouragement I needed to treat myself to the little gift of a new tablet.
I know I can knit for years from my stash so not buying yarn is definitely not a problem.
Please take care of yourself while you're doing so much for others. Stay safe traveling.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So this was a good B.day. I guess dear friends I unloaded again but that is the latest that has happened around here. 
Hope everyone had a great Saturday. Hope to stop in tomorrow to say Hi. I need to catch up on some postings and not just jot down something then dash.

Love to all and {{HUGS}}[/quote]

Good for the dr. and I hope your DH's consideration is not short-lived. I understand so much the pain you're going through. At one time, I tried every pain medication available and I guess I don't have an addictive personality. Once I found out it was the prescription pain medication of any kind that messed up my stomach so I couldn't eat or keep anything down, I stopped them. I'm one of the fortunate ones who can make out without them.
But I know you should take them when you need them. And if you let the pain get too bad, it's sometimes impossible to bring it back under control. So please take it as the dr. prescribes.
My heart and prayers are with you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go june --- sam


Oh, Sam....You and everyone here just encourage me to be bad!!! LOL!!
Love all of you!
I asked my sister about the pictures of Smithfield Station that you were interested in. She told me they have a website if you're interested. I'm sure they have pictures on it.
It's http//www.smithfieldstation.com. I think that's right...or if you Google it, it will come up,too.
I've tried to download a couple of photos if you don't want to mess with looking it up.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june is definitely going for the ten inch - there are times when size matters. --- sam


LOL!!! 10" is definitely the right size for some things!! And size really does matter! But I went with the 7" Samsung. It won't be so heavy on my hands to hold.
Thanks for all your encouragement, Sam! 
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then again if you make mistakes they don't show so frogging is not nearly as necessary. If you are out by one or two stitches who will see? and if you drop a stitch it won't run so ignore it- just add in another one once you notice it is missing- or k2tog if you gain one. Read what Gypseycream says - she says much the same thing. Fudge Sam and no one will know the difference- and even you won't be able to find the mistake. I promise you it works.


Your dropped stitch maybe won't run, but after you stuff the toy it can become a big hole....ask me how I know! :roll: However it's easily stitched up and then doesn't show, so still not too much of a problem because you *can't* frog eyelash! :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sorry June, but I have Samsung Galaxy Tab2 and it does everything a kindle fire does and so much more. So love it and it is so versatile in its apps. I try to download all my patterns to it and have apps so that I can read pdf's and word patterns, a camera and editing apps, and ebook apps so I can also take my books with me.


And I found out I couldn't live without buying this...with all the encouragement from my friends!
junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
> These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


What a view! Lucky you with sunshine, it's pretty overcast here although it is not raining.......yet! :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
> These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


oH, The island looks so wonderful and peaceful...I'm glad the weather held so you could get back..Hope the sunshine continues. We have very 'watery' sunshine this morning but sleet/rain/snow to follow overnght. Will winter never end????
Hugs,
June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day here and is going to get quite warm. I'm beoing very lazy and sitting in the lounge watching the birds on the feeders.
> 
> Sending healijng vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> More photos from the gardens I visited on Friday....


Such beautiful scenery....love daffodils...they look like sunshine on the ground!
Enjoy bing lazy!
junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not in my experience with the eyelash yarns- they get stuck very quickly and the short ladder that may occur doesn't show because of all the extra bits hanging off the yarn. For a good technical description.


=========================
I have found that they don't ladder (eyelash yarn)for more than 2 or 3 rows and it doesn't show - in fact you likely won't be able to even find the ladder and it is just about impossible to unwind the yarn. I have used a lot of eyelash over the years. If you lose a stitch do what Margaret suggests - just add another. Gypsy cream says the same thing.

Hard to use but effective for the pandas. There are difficulties in knitting it but it is very forgiving of mistakes.

I am not sure whether Bob Glory reads us (I imagine she does) her Panda was wonderful. I do hope she reads this and knows we miss her humor. I know she has a lot going on right now - I just hope you are feeling less pain Gigi.

===
My sweater is coming along - 2nd sleeve is underway. I put the first one on a stitch holder-- She has quite long arms so I will do both down to the cuff and do the cuff at the end. I have never made one with vertical and horizontal highlights in one sweater and I am quite happy with how it looks.
-------------
It is 7:30 am here and another sunny day! The days are much longer and spring is in the air. Tomorrow is St. Patrick's day. I always think of the celebration in the Park in Arizona, where we 'wintered' for many years. They have a St. Patrick's day Party pool side with green beer and food. It is the last celebration before people started heading home (we always left on April 8- We were always sad to leave but excited to be going home.) It was really the 'wearing in the green' Lots of fun. 
--------------
Angora - I think it is great that Christopher came through his surgery and seems to be doing so well. I hope that he has no
serious after affects, it sounds as if the surgery went very very well. It is amazing what they can do now adays. I know you are having a busy time with company and other things. give yourself time to rest. 
===========
The Paralympics are closing down today. I am so impressed with them. I am glad to see that they are getting more and more attention as time goes by. I believe our Olympic program helps the paraolympians too. My niece will be home soon - it has been a very busy time for her - she is still in Socchi I believe.

Her Mom (my sister) is slowly leaving us. I hope they somehow 
find what causes alzheimers- Such a dreadful disease. Each month I see a difference now. Or, I should say I hear a difference when we talk on the phone.
=============

Our sky is the same pink as the color in that wonderful photo that Caren posted a little while ago. I really hope to get at my watercolor as I itch to try to paint it. If I do I will post it.
===============
Thanks to those who answered my question about the unbleached flour. I appreciate it- I am going to make some banana nut loaves today - and will use it with a bit of whole wheat flour too Joy.

----------------
Gwennie - how are you feeling? It sounds like you might have the flue as well. Take care of yourself.

For all of you who are feeling down and those who are feeling ill, or have worries about one thing or another- my thoughts are with you.

Strawberry - the doctor told me that you don't become addicted if you use pills legitimately for pain. I figure if I need them I will use them. At my age it wouldn't be the end of the world if I got 
'dottier' than I already am! I feel so badly for you that you are in that much pain! I have been fortunate my whole life until recently as I haven't had to deal with much pain. it is a new world when you do especially if your injury doesn't show so lots of times people don't have any idea what you are going through. You are in my thoughts. This is a great place to 'vent' we are here for you.

-----------
Sandi - I hope you have managed to get some rest and that the caring thoughts and Prayers for you and Allan are helping - we are here for you.

Sam- how are you enjoying the quiet? I do hope Heidi and family are enjoying their holiday. I would imagine she is a very special woman and I know you will miss them all. I hope the cipro worked and you are feeling better.

It is nice to read that a lot of the KTP are thinking about doing some art-- It is interesting how many of you all have done painting in the past. It is such a satisfying endeavour. Much like knitting.

I have been sorting out my 'stash cave' too Poledra -- unbelievable what accumulates -- I honestly think that gremlins are adding more and more yarn when my back is turned. I bought 8 fairly large see through tubs and have them full as well as 4 big tubs. Don't know what I am going to do with them all. Will make another sweater for another friend and then will likely make myself another one too . There is a beautiful sweater done by a KP member which she posted in the UFO workshop. I think I will do one like it.

Well, that is enough typing for awhile. Pat just brought me my coffee - and is going out for his walk. It is so nice that the snow is melted so that he can walk outside. I did water exercises 3 times last week. It is good for us to keep limber. Essential for him to keep moving and doing light exercises. He has more will power than I do but then he was 'runner' his whole life so enjoys it.

I made some cinnamon buns yesterday . He brought me one with the coffee - so I will now take a break.

Best wishes to everyone on the Tea Party - you are all so important to me. I hope to catch up later on today.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All...it's Sunday and I am just getting to the new KTP. Oh my...we went for a drive yesterday....and came home with a new car! Good grief! I wasn't expecting that, but DH was determined. I stayed in the car while he did all the negotiating. I'm not good at it, and don't enjoy it. He does...he was raised on "haggeling". We used the CostCo program...so we essentially got the car for about 1/2 list price! Not a bad deal, eh? Well worth the CoctCo membership price! We are planning on driving to CA this August so we feel better in a car with as few problems as possible. Don't want to break down in the middle of the desert!

I did make my first baby booties. To whoever gave me the connection to Bev's Baby booties - THANK YOU! They are very easy and quick. I've already made 2 pairs. Now, if I could just find my size 9 - 9" circular needle to make a baby hat...where did I stash it? In some bag...somewhere. Stash is still jumbled because the ceiling has yet to be repaired (awaiting better weather & the engineer).

I've rattled on enough...need to go back & read...26 pages already! 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


~~~Gorgeous!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hockey game is just starting so I am off to knit in a minute... As usual, the day did not go as planned.. When DH got to the farm, they had sent the loaded truck out with another guy... WRONG.... so he waited to have some things loaded rather than drive back empty. That meant he would be too late to go to lunch.... so.... I took Rachel to her favorite Mexican place near the house and then we spent a fair amount of time hemming her dress for prom... hard to believe it was too long in heels when she is just a smidge under 6 foot!!! There were three layers to the dress, the outside, lining and slip. I only had to shorten two... and all would have been so much easier on the machine... but did it all by hand. I wanted to take her for new shoes, earrings and a purse but it will have to wait till next week-end.
> 
> DH is supposed to pick up a truck early in the morning and then we will try for the Arts District again..... Sometime in the day, I had best get mom some food. She has to be out by now... but hasn't called....
> 
> Picture of dress below... Remember that she will be all gussied up on the actual day... This was just a quick shot so grandpa could see the dress and I would have a picture for shopping accessories...


~~~Gorgeous!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really want the shelves that mount on the wall, but I'm just going to do the heavy duty 5 shelf garage shelves for now, then I'll get the others after David is satisfied that he's gotten all the measurements that he wants and such, so it'll be a year or two. lol At least I can put these down in the garage for storage when I'm done with them in the craft room, baby steps. lol And each shelf set is only $30 something and they are huge.
> There is no such thing as too much stash, is there? lol Just not enough time to use it in a timely fashion, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :mrgreen:


~~~and I'm sticking to your story!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm returning my Samsung Galaxy Note book to the store.It won't do anything that my little ASUS net book can't do. I was hoping that I could find and download the appt that Laura Nelkin uses in her videos. I allows you to highlight individual rows of a lace pattern
I'm back to printed pattern and highlight tape, I guess.
$350.00 is too much for it to just be a reader and sit n a drawer. I have a KOBO and an Alureteck reader in the drawer as it is. I'm thinking of giving the last two away as I rarely use them and some one else might like the KOBO especially.

Trisha



RookieRetiree said:


> I hear you.....I have the Nexus7 which is somewhat like your Kindle Fire--meant mostly for being an eReader with some added bells and whistles - whereas the Samsung and other Tablets are miniature laptops. I'm tempted too, but with this laptop and my Nexus7, I can't justify an added expense....I'll save that money for yarn.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Going to take a walk to the farmers market in town and then get on with some sewing, once I find the table in my craft room.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from yesterday....


~~~~LOVE the daffodils!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I forgot the Iditarod update...It's all over....everyone is in. Our Canadian gal Marcelle Fressineau got the Red Latern trophy. Chris Turner from Australia came in 38th and Bejna (IL) 41st. Marcelle was 49th. She set a new Red Lantern record: 13 days, 4 hours, 42 mins. & 8 seconds. She came in about 7:42 (AST) last night. Out of 70 starting in Anchorae, 49 finished the whole trail. Awesome!!! That's all...until next year!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I forgot the Iditarod update...It's all over....everyone is in. Our Canadian gal Marcelle Fressineau got the Red Latern trophy. Chris Turner from Australia came in 38th and Bejna (IL) 41st. Marcelle was 49th. She set a new Red Lantern record: 13 days, 4 hours, 42 mins. & 8 seconds. She came in about 7:42 (AST) last night. Out of 70 starting in Anchorage, 49 finished the whole trail. Awesome!!! That's all...until next year!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jumping in quickly! before I go back and catch up- Today is Sharon's Birthday- (Strawberry4U)
> so Happy happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sharon
> Happy Birthday to you!


~~~*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I made some cinnamon buns yesterday . He brought me one with the coffee - so I will now take a break.

Best wishes to everyone on the Tea Party - you are all so important to me. I hope to catch up later on today.[/quote]

What a beautiful pink sunrise!! It's lovely....I think when I tackle my coat of many colors cardigan, I'll plan on making rows adjoining of pink and light blue. I have so much yarn in my stash but not enough of one color for a full sweater except for one more! And your coat of many colors sweaters made vertically from the bottom is a great way of using the different colors of yarn. Plus you can never have too many sweaters especially me, as I'm always so cold.
I'm so glad your shoulder is allowing you to paint and knit. 
And so sweet of Pat to bring you your coffee and bun. You are perfectly matched.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Gypsy, the shop kitty, decided to give my sister a facial massage yesterday....glad she had those sharp little claws sheathed!
> Junek


Awww, yes it was done with love since claws were not out. Love your sister's hair. Beautiful style.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, how wonderful...a new car. What kind did you get? I'm excited for you. My SUV is almost 5 yrs old and almost paid off so I'm hoping it will last a LOOOONG time. It will be nice not to have a car payment after all this time.
I know you'll enjoy it.
Baby booties are so cute.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm returning my Samsung Galaxy Note book to the store.It won't do anything that my little ASUS net book can't do. I was hoping that I could find and download the appt that Laura Nelkin uses in her videos. I allows you to highlight individual rows of a lace pattern
> I'm back to printed pattern and highlight tape, I guess.
> $350.00 is too much for it to just be a reader and sit n a drawer. I have a KOBO and an Alureteck reader in the drawer as it is. I'm thinking of giving the last two away as I rarely use them and some one else might like the KOBO especially.
> 
> Trisha


I only paid less than 1/2 that amount for my Samsung...I checked for accessories this morning and, evidently Amazon had it on sale when I bought it because it's about $20 more this morning....Good for me.
From what I've read and heard, this will do much more than my Kindle Fire will do and I'm excited to try it.
Sorry you're not happy with yours.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Awww, yes it was done with love since claws were not out. Love your sister's hair. Beautiful style.


She has always had really beautiful hair. It's naturally curly but by the time she finishes with the curling brush and dryer, she has it tamed. But it has a lot of body. She's been going to the same sylist for about 15 yrs so they're a good fit!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, gorgeous sunrise.

I am busy organizing and decluttering and it is quite a job since I am living and sleeping in the family room and using the guest powder room as my area. Amazing what I am finding. It actually will be helpful to my knitting even though I am not knitting now, but I am seeing the advantages of keeping up on the layers on a daily basis. If only I didn't layer so quickly. Although I complain about having to do it, I really do love the results of being more organized. I always vow to keep it up each day, but do I.:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I haven't heard anything about Christopher today, so we will see if he gets to come home today. I really can't wait to find out more yet don't want to be a pain to my sister. I know she is emotionally and physically exhausted and watching their 2 yr. old and possibly their 2 older girls, but perhaps Angie's mother is keeping the 2 older girls. I will let you know when I find out more. I am just so thankful. 

Gorgeous sunny day with lovely clouds. The following isn't here but is a shot of lenticular clouds over New Mexico from Sky News taken in January. Taken by R. T. Hasbrook


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene...Christine sounds wonderful. I taught for one semester in the heart of town in a large city. I had students whose parents were in and out of jail and the children would sometimes scrounge to find their evening meal. It took awhile to win the hearts of the students as trust is not something they are comfortable with. That was the year of the riots so I taught in the very school that was the center of the riots that year. The riots took place during spring break, but we still had some settling down to be done when school resumed. I remember the first week back and one of my students came rushing into the teacher's lunch area and begged to be brought in since someone was shooting a gun. I rushed outside and gathered my students and took them to our classroom. I was so thankful to have a 3rd floor room that day as I locked our door and had the students stay on the floor playing educational games with each other. The requirement was that they had to talk quietly with each other so I could hear any announcements. I knew they would not be teachable that afternoon so games like Scrabble, Upwords, Life, Smath, etc were the replacement lesson of the day. In my room they were to be children and not mini adults which was what they had to be when they went home. Many of them had younger siblings that they were raising instead of their parents. It was a hard adjustment for some of them, but they were relieved to have a break from it. I brought in healthy snacks to start their day which was given out once they started their worksheets on their desks. I taught manners and caring for your environment as well as the textbook lessons. I disagree with school systems who want to can teachers whose students don't score high enough on proficiency testings as some children don't have support and encouragement at home. At the end of the year I had private conferences with each student and showed them their test scores. If they did not pass the state proficiency test, I told them they had a choice of repeating the grade or attending summer school which would give them the opportunity to move on in school. I told them that the choice was not mine but one to be decided on between them and their parents. Each one of those students attended school the following week and told me privately that they wanted to attend summer school. That gives me goose bumps to this day. They had a choice and they respected me for that. I asked them to go with a positive attitude and work as hard as they did for me that semester and they would do well. They did not know that I was a substitute teacher for that semester. I did not act like a sub so they viewed me as a teacher which is what I was. I was given a 5th/6th grade overflow class who were high behavior problem, low academic which was to allow for the other students to have a better learning environment. Can you imagine the 1st few weeks with those students as it was January when this class was put together? I refused to tell the students why they were in that class. I told them they were selected specially to see if putting students in a smaller class setting with more attention would give them a better chance at success in life. I stuck to that explanation all semester and by spring, I had some parents of high academic standings begging to put their child in my room. The 6th grade class was out of control and every desk was destroyed as well as classroom materials. Our desks were cleaned weekly by the students as I started seeing writing on the desks I instituted every student cleaning their desk. It was met with resistance until I told the students that it was cold and flu season and I wanted everyone to remain healthy. They bought it and went with it. Children as well as adults need to know they are loved and cared about.
> Sorry for the book. Thoughts dear to my heart.


~~~All good stuff! Not too long at all! I like hearing about these kinds of classrooms. Wish you were still in the classroom...we need many many more teachers like you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Sam....You and everyone here just encourage me to be bad!!! LOL!!
> Love all of you!
> I asked my sister about the pictures of Smithfield Station that you were interested in. She told me they have a website if you're interested. I'm sure they have pictures on it.
> It's http//www.smithfieldstation.com. I think that's right...or if you Google it, it will come up,too.
> ...


Would love to visit here someday and also the Channel Islands. One never knows what the future holds. Too bad I didn't visit the Channel Islands when I was in Germany, but then I learned about them on here from TNS. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the back view....


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:missed that the first time 'round! too cute!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone from a lovely sunny say in my little corner of Kent. Its been a beautifull weekend, yesturday was not a good day for me I had a dizzy spell that lasted from lunchtime to around 5pm so spent the afternoon lying on the sofa. Was planning to do some gardening but feel good today so spent nearly all day weeding and sorting out the water isrises I have in my little water feature garden. Was taking a rest down the bottom of the garden just sitting in a chair when I looked up and the sun was hitting my magnolia tree it looked so lovely against the clear blue sky. I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to u all. 
Julie loved your artwork and loved chatting to u for real xxxx.
take care all lyn x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Melvyn, glad you're feeling OK today after a not too good Saturday. Your magnolia is spectacular, especially against the blue sky.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn, so sorry to hear about the dizzy spell. That was a long one. Thank you for sharing the glorious magnolia blossoms with us. Looks like in addition to the garden house you have a small green house. How lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Michael's is having 20% off entire purchase sale and regular price from 3-7 pm today but you need a coupon. They accept smart phone coupons. I got mine in my email. You can probably get one by going to their site online.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A dry but not warm or sunny day here. Not much news, just going to do some drying/ folding of laundry and get dinner then crocheting the little blanket for Val. Not a very interesting day, but Sundays never were my favourite day, anyway. Take care all. You are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =========================
> 
> Shirley the sky is beautiful and not mcuh snow lying around either I see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Was taking a rest down the bottom of the garden just sitting in a chair when I looked up and the sun was hitting my magnolia tree it looked so lovely against the clear blue sky. I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol.


Must have been stuning ifit looked even better than this. The magnolia is beautiful. Glad Sunday was a better day.
Monday here now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - and I have fudged a few times. finishing up the head today. I knit the patches in. --- sam



darowil said:


> But then again if you make mistakes they don't show so frogging is not nearly as necessary. If you are out by one or two stitches who will see? and if you drop a stitch it won't run so ignore it- just add in another one once you notice it is missing- or k2tog if you gain one. Read what Gypseycream says - she says much the same thing. Fudge Sam and no one will know the difference- and even you won't be able to find the mistake. I promise you it works.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful tns - thanks for giving us a view of where you live. --- sam



TNS said:


> Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
> These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the entrance to the walled garden - want that in my back yard. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful day here and is going to get quite warm. I'm beoing very lazy and sitting in the lounge watching the birds on the feeders.
> 
> Sending healijng vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> More photos from the gardens I visited on Friday....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The corned beef is in the oven. We are celebrating a day early, since my painting afternoon is tomorrow. I like to have leftovers available for Monday's evening meal. I'm trying a new recipe/method from Cook's Illustrated. It's done "low and slow" in half water and half chicken stock with extra herbs and spices, onions and carrots. After 4 -5 hours, you strain the broth and while the meat rests, cook the veggies in 1 cup of it. They recipe recommends saving the extra broth to make creamed chipped beef. I'm sure it would be good for soup too.

Lovely Sunday afternoon here in Minnesota. Most of the patio snow is gone, but we may get more this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know - and I have fudged a few times. finishing up the head today. I knit the patches in. --- sam


Mine are knitted it as well- the faces are my worst part and if I had to sew them on that would be one more thing to be slightly out of place- and of course adds some extra sewing.
ANd now I am going to go and do some more of the KF. Made little progress last week, but as we leave for the birthday first thing Friday morning I must get it down. Up to the neck shaping; doign the back in black stocking stitch so will be able to just pick it up and do anytime. Hoping i have enough of the same dye lot - managed to get one more yesterday. May have to try the laternate rows or maybe the neck and armhole bands in the other dye lot. 
See you all later- after another sleep I hope. Slpet till 3ish and now I'm up at 4am. Been raining a bit most of the time I have been up. Nice temepratures at the moment. Safe to say the hot weather has gone Yeah! Nothing hot for the next week and no way will it be hot after that- mind you up Busyworkersway it may well be hot still. Guess I can check it out and see what we might be in for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a lovely sunny say in my little corner of Kent. Its been a beautifull weekend, yesturday was not a good day for me I had a dizzy spell that lasted from lunchtime to around 5pm so spent the afternoon lying on the sofa. Was planning to do some gardening but feel good today so spent nearly all day weeding and sorting out the water isrises I have in my little water feature garden. Was taking a rest down the bottom of the garden just sitting in a chair when I looked up and the sun was hitting my magnolia tree it looked so lovely against the clear blue sky. I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to u all.
> Julie loved your artwork and loved chatting to u for real xxxx.
> take care all lyn x


How very lovely! We are all soggy after the rain, and the leaves are blowing off the trees. Thanks, and a hug!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cmaliza, thank you so much for the final update on the Iditarod. There sure are a lot of stories to be told. Could you PM me the name of that book you mentioned for people who love dogs if it's not too much trouble. You mentioned it in the last KTP during the time we have been talking about the Iditarod.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Would love to visit here someday and also the Channel Islands. One never knows what the future holds. Too bad I didn't visit the Channel Islands when I was in Germany, but then I learned about them on here from TNS. :thumbup:


It's a friendly little town. Was suffering a decline several years ago like a lot of small towns. But right after the Station was built, a lot of people started visiting the restaurant. People realized they could emphasize the history of the town and it's become prime area for tourists. The town has become energized. Capitalizing on the history was easy since it was formed in the mid 1700's.
TMI,l'm sure.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I made some cinnamon buns yesterday . He brought me one with the coffee - so I will now take a break.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone on the Tea Party - you are all so important to me. I hope to catch up later on today.


What a beautiful pink sunrise!! It's lovely....I think when I tackle my coat of many colors cardigan, I'll plan on making rows adjoining of pink and light blue. I have so much yarn in my stash but not enough of one color for a full sweater except for one more! And your coat of many colors sweaters made vertically from the bottom is a great way of using the different colors of yarn. Plus you can never have too many sweaters especially me, as I'm always so cold.
I'm so glad your shoulder is allowing you to paint and knit. 
And so sweet of Pat to bring you your coffee and bun. You are perfectly matched.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

When you start your coat of many colors let me know . Check out the workshop as well as a couple of KAL's I did when I first started KP.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a lovely sunny say in my little corner of Kent. Its been a beautifull weekend, yesturday was not a good day for me I had a dizzy spell that lasted from lunchtime to around 5pm so spent the afternoon lying on the sofa. Was planning to do some gardening but feel good today so spent nearly all day weeding and sorting out the water isrises I have in my little water feature garden. Was taking a rest down the bottom of the garden just sitting in a chair when I looked up and the sun was hitting my magnolia tree it looked so lovely against the clear blue sky. I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to u all.
> Julie loved your artwork and loved chatting to u for real xxxx.
> take care all lyn x[/quote
> Your tulip Mongolias are so beautiful. I'll be so glad when ours finally bloom,but we're expecting
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I was going to get caught up, but since David has decided it's time to demolish the closet and dresser in the craft room, I'd probable better supervise. lol... Wasn't really expecting him to help, but I'm not going to turn it down.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Would love to visit here someday and also the Channel Islands. One never knows what the future holds. Too bad I didn't visit the Channel Islands when I was in Germany, but then I learned about them on here from TNS. :thumbup:


I would be so excited if any of my KTP pals could get here. Its a shame you didn't get here from Germany Angora, but there are just so many places in Europe that are worth visiting, and you have seen quite a lot of Germany, I think. Still, we can always visit online if not in person.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was going to get caught up, but since David has decided it's time to demolish the closet and dresser in the craft room, I'd probable better supervise. lol... Wasn't really expecting him to help, but I'm not going to turn it down.


WooHoo, changes ahead!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> I forgot the Iditarod update...It's all over....everyone is in. Our Canadian gal Marcelle Fressineau got the Red Latern trophy. Chris Turner from Australia came in 38th and Bejna (IL) 41st. Marcelle was 49th. She set a new Red Lantern record: 13 days, 4 hours, 42 mins. & 8 seconds. She came in about 7:42 (AST) last night. Out of 70 starting in Anchorae, 49 finished the whole trail. Awesome!!! That's all...until next year!


Thank you for the posts on this. Very interesting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> When you start your coat of many colors let me know . Check out the workshop as well as a couple of KAL's I did when I first started KP.


I remember when you had your coat of many colors KAL!
I planned one then got bogged down with other things but saved all your notes. Thank you for the offer of help and I'm sure I'll be calling on you.
Junek


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> One of the easiest and best ways to avoid MRSA and not to depend on anyone else, who may be negligent, is to carry a small bottle of the alcohol hand wash in purse/handbag. I keep a bottle in my car, but I can't use the kind that contains alcohol as it causes problems for my sensitive hands. However, I have recently read that the ones that do not contain alcohol are not nearly as effective, so now I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

My reply was a partial quote (re "carrying a small bottle of ") from flyty1n on page 17. Sorry that I wasn't able to put her quote right where it belonged. Hope I didn't create a puzzle for anyone reading it.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

More lovely photos from PurpleFi on page 24. When our daughter was in first grade and before going to school each morning, she would go outside to see how many Snowdrops were blooming. They were our first "breath of spring" in our state. Your photos are so delightful and now I am convinced that the place for me to live is in "Sunny Surrey". How lovely to be able to walk to the farmers' market and a perfect way to exercise. Goodbye Texas!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello to all and thank you for the well wishes. Feeling almost human again. Three and a half day of gastrointestinal problems was the pits especially coupled with uncle arthur making a very painful visit. Wasn't the flu, no fever, but sure felt like hell. Not hurting quite as much today and the other issues I think are pretty much gone.

TNS I just loved the pictures from Aldernay. You live in such a beautiful place. Dream come true would be to able to visit your part of the world. The pictures posted will have to do and I certainly do enjoy them. Thank you.

Jynx your GD looks lovely in her gown and boy what a gorgeous gown that is. I'm sure she will be beyond stunning for the big event.

PurpleFi the garden gate is so storybook looking. Is this on your property? It really is lovely as are all the daffodils.

Sam I'm echoing others....fudge with the eyelash yarn and the panda. Now I haven't touched a needle in days but have lost count how many times I've fudged and I'm just on the body...LOL. I may pick up the sticks today but right now still feel a little puny so we shall see.

Angora1 so glad that Chris' surgery was shorter than expected. Keeping him in my prayers.

I see several new folks have joined us on the KTP. WELCOME! Seems like it might be a good time to remind folks that is they are interested in attending the *Knit-a-palooza Oct. 3-5, 2014 to please PM me with their regular email address and I will send them a registration form.* Deadline for registration is July 31, 2014. I know that seems like a good ways out but it is only about 4 1/2 months out and time sure seems to be flying by.

*Another reminder, squares for the KAP Afghan must be in jheines hands no later than June 1st.* Remember there are specific guidelines for these but please have fun with them. For those not in the know about these it is for an afghan that there will be a drawing for at the 2014 KAP.

*One last reminder about KAP* please be thinking about the future (2015) KAP in terms of who will organize it. There will need to be someone to take this on for it to continue. I will not be available. It is not difficult, just takes some time so please consider doing this.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Melyn (p.27), the magnolia blossoms are beautiful. We have magnolia trees here, but they won't be in bloom for awhile. I used to have lilac bushes (photo, please when they are blooming) and was almost entranced by their fragrance. I do not have either here, but have indulged my love by painting both magnolias and lilacs. I do that was your one and only long dizzy spell. It's miserable to feel that way, I am sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all right june - enjoy it when it comes. ---- sam



jknappva said:


> that is my problem. The Kindle Fire doesn't do all that I expected it to do. And I found out the Samsung tablet isn't any more expensive than the Fire was!!! So that's a plus. It won't break my pitiful little 'bank' to buy it so I did!! I hope you can get one that does all the things you want, too. I'm sure your DH will understand. Perhaps you can offer him the one he bought you so he can fall in love with gadgets, too....LOL!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love to help - our concern is just overflowing. --- sam



jknappva said:


> She has the 7" tablet and we have wi-fi in the house because of my laptop. When she moved in with me, I gave her my desktop and bought a Dell laptop (that I still love) so need the router for it. Her desktop mouse died and she had bought an el-cheapo tablet in Dec. Well, it died last week. I emailed my other daughter in Tx because she was expecting an email to tell her Barb's tablet had died and she knew she couldn't afford to buy a new one. So generous sister that she is...she bought her the Samsung.
> That's how I found out how much I was missing with this Fire. It sounds like the Samsung is great from what all owners have said. Thanks for your review!
> I've had so much 'help' from friends that I bought the tablet last night.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very very cute june - pretty sister.

by the by - did you buy the seven or ten inch. --- sam

NOTE: asked and answered


jknappva said:


> Gypsy, the shop kitty, decided to give my sister a facial massage yesterday....glad she had those sharp little claws sheathed!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I would be so excited if any of my KTP pals could get here. Its a shame you didn't get here from Germany Angora, but there are just so many places in Europe that are worth visiting, and you have seen quite a lot of Germany, I think. Still, we can always visit online if not in person.


That's so true and I was in The Netherlands, Denmark, Austria, Switzerland, Spain, Italy, Belgium, France, England, Ireland, Czech Republic, Hungary, Russia, Romania, Serbia and Croatia. Wow, lots of memories brought up here. Most of these trips were involved with DH's music. I used to love to travel so much and meet the people. Sometimes we got to stay in people's homes. Some were like family to us. Some just concerts and a different city every night. It was wonderful but I must say, the last few trips were really hard on me. Don't have the stamina like I used to, but I treasure all these memories. Yes, if we never meet in person it is fun talking online and seeing the area with photos. I will try and get out in the nice weather and take some photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks june - read some about it - what a great place for a minivaca. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Oh, Sam....You and everyone here just encourage me to be bad!!! LOL!!
> Love all of you!
> I asked my sister about the pictures of Smithfield Station that you were interested in. She told me they have a website if you're interested. I'm sure they have pictures on it.
> It's http//www.smithfieldstation.com. I think that's right...or if you Google it, it will come up,too.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had that happen too kate - a few stitches and it disappears. impossible to frog. --- sam



KateB said:


> Your dropped stitch maybe won't run, but after you stuff the toy it can become a big hole....ask me how I know! :roll: However it's easily stitched up and then doesn't show, so still not too much of a problem because you *can't* frog eyelash! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wat kind of a car did you buy? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Hi All...it's Sunday and I am just getting to the new KTP. Oh my...we went for a drive yesterday....and came home with a new car! Good grief! I wasn't expecting that, but DH was determined. I stayed in the car while he did all the negotiating. I'm not good at it, and don't enjoy it. He does...he was raised on "haggeling". We used the CostCo program...so we essentially got the car for about 1/2 list price! Not a bad deal, eh? Well worth the CoctCo membership price! We are planning on driving to CA this August so we feel better in a car with as few problems as possible. Don't want to break down in the middle of the desert!
> 
> I did make my first baby booties. To whoever gave me the connection to Bev's Baby booties - THANK YOU! They are very easy and quick. I've already made 2 pairs. Now, if I could just find my size 9 - 9" circular needle to make a baby hat...where did I stash it? In some bag...somewhere. Stash is still jumbled because the ceiling has yet to be repaired (awaiting better weather & the engineer).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful picture daralene - have never seen anything like it. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Designer, gorgeous sunrise.
> 
> I am busy organizing and decluttering and it is quite a job since I am living and sleeping in the family room and using the guest powder room as my area. Amazing what I am finding. It actually will be helpful to my knitting even though I am not knitting now, but I am seeing the advantages of keeping up on the layers on a daily basis. If only I didn't layer so quickly. Although I complain about having to do it, I really do love the results of being more organized. I always vow to keep it up each day, but do I.:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely magnolia tree melyn - and your garden looks beautiful - a nice little hideaway. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a lovely sunny say in my little corner of Kent. Its been a beautifull weekend, yesturday was not a good day for me I had a dizzy spell that lasted from lunchtime to around 5pm so spent the afternoon lying on the sofa. Was planning to do some gardening but feel good today so spent nearly all day weeding and sorting out the water isrises I have in my little water feature garden. Was taking a rest down the bottom of the garden just sitting in a chair when I looked up and the sun was hitting my magnolia tree it looked so lovely against the clear blue sky. I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to u all.
> Julie loved your artwork and loved chatting to u for real xxxx.
> take care all lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's better than nothing and probably does enough to keep you safe. I don't like the ones with alcohol either - it really dries out my hands. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > One of the easiest and best ways to avoid MRSA and not to depend on anyone else, who may be negligent, is to carry a small bottle of the alcohol hand wash in purse/handbag. I keep a bottle in my car, but I can't use the kind that contains alcohol as it causes problems for my sensitive hands. However, I have recently read that the ones that do not contain alcohol are not nearly as effective, so now I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam are you enjoying the quiet at your place?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Glad to find another fan of Holes. It's a great book. Don't think I've ever met a potato salad I didn't like...for me it's comfort food.


~~~Ditto and Ditto!
:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Glad to find another fan of Holes. It's a great book. Don't think I've ever met a potato salad I didn't like...for me it's comfort food.


~~~Ditto and Ditto!
:thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunday afternoon and I am still worn out from my "hard labor" this week. I am off tomorrow and then go back Tuesday to start the downhill of the job. My last day is April 10. I will be glad when it is over, but I will really miss the extra money!

Wishing good health and speedy recoveries to all of those that are ill, and continued health for the rest of us. It is no fun to be under the weather. We had a thunderstorm last night, and thankfully got a good rain. It is cooler today and still overcast. Hopefully, the sun will be back soon!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> go for it june - you absolutely need to do this - life will not be good if you don't do it - you will have many sleepless nights wondering why you didn't buy it - your knitting will be less because you will be wiping tears of sorrow from your eyes from not buying it - life will have no meaning -------- how am I doing? --- sam


~~~I agree with Sam.....all those "if only I had......". Might as well enjoy it while you can! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This was on the back of the obelisk. A thought it was really nice to recognise all his work.


~~~Was he the gardener for 46 years....or is that how long he lived? The garden looks very nice....a greatplace to visit. I'd like to picnic there. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--just back from the lunch (ate WAY too much!) and getting ready to pick up the knitting if I can stay awake! I'll see how far I get tonight!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I often say " I'd rather be sorry for something I did than for something that I didn't do" when I'm trying to make a choice. That's why I bought the new Samsung Galaxy Note. It's new out and I thought I might be able to learn to use it. Now I am returning it and I now know that I'm to old to learn new things. I'm disappointed but at least I know so I don't wonder any more.
Trisha



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree with Sam.....all those "if only I had......". Might as well enjoy it while you can! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Grab all the help you can while you can.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was going to get caught up, but since David has decided it's time to demolish the closet and dresser in the craft room, I'd probable better supervise. lol... Wasn't really expecting him to help, but I'm not going to turn it down.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I so envy you you lovely magnolias and the weather to enjoy them.



melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a lovely sunny say in my little corner of Kent. Its been a beautifull weekend, yesturday was not a good day for me I had a dizzy spell that lasted from lunchtime to around 5pm so spent the afternoon lying on the sofa. Was planning to do some gardening but feel good today so spent nearly all day weeding and sorting out the water isrises I have in my little water feature garden. Was taking a rest down the bottom of the garden just sitting in a chair when I looked up and the sun was hitting my magnolia tree it looked so lovely against the clear blue sky. I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to u all.
> Julie loved your artwork and loved chatting to u for real xxxx.
> take care all lyn x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Need to start getting out earlier, as it gets too hot for Maya midday.
Julie & Shirley, worked on painting from yesterday and managed to overwork it. That's ok. Lesson learned. So I cleaned pallet.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

What a lovely remembrance for this very talented man. It's so nice that even though he is passed he is not forgotten. It's like a special "Well done" pat on the back isn't it??



PurpleFi said:


> This was on the back of the obelisk. A thought it was really nice to recognise all his work.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm way behind and have missed a lot! Julie I hope you're ok in the storm! Poledra,I could see polenta they sound sort of alike! I think it's Jynx? your grandaughter is beautiful in her dress I can't believe how perfect that hem is!! My SIL and I used to hem each others' dresses and it's hard to get it right. I'm sorry for the losses some of you have experienced. Also for those who are sick. sassafrass, I hope your husband is better soon. I'm not sure what brought him to the hospital but I'll be praying! 
My whole week has been just disorganized and busy, I hate that, but hope this week is more peaceful. I'm not as tired as I was so I've been moving along. It sure is good to see the snow go away. Yesterday the ground was thawed out but today it has frozen again. I want to get a soil sample sent to have it tested. Learning lots from my Master Gardener class. 
I'm going to be off and on for the rest of the day but I'll try to keep up the best I can. nittergma


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone else done the lace knitting tutorials by Laura Nelkin on Craftsy? I know Marianne was doing one at one time. I've just completed all three and I must say they were very well done. She is a good teacher -very clear instruction with explanations which make sense and are to the point. If you have ever thought of knitting a lace shawl; this might be just the thing to get you started. I love knitting lace.

Trish


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm envious of the garden (such a pretty place to have a picnic!) and the magnolias--always remind me of my wonderful MIL.

Still very cold and dreary here and snow forecast for snow next week. Oh Hummmmmm....I'm so done with this winter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Sunday afternoon and I am still worn out from my "hard labor" this week. I am off tomorrow and then go back Tuesday to start the downhill of the job. My last day is April 10. I will be glad when it is over, but I will really miss the extra money!
> 
> ]
> 
> Pammie I know how you feel. I've been working almost every day since the beginning of January. Gradually withdrawing now. Will be glad just to have some time at home and catch up on my social life. But as you say, will miss the extra money! Can't have it all - it's either time or money!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> all right june - enjoy it when it comes. ---- sam


Thanks, Sam, I'll let you know when it arrives.
Are you missing the family or just enjoying the quietness? I know you're wishing you had some of that sun and heat they're probably having!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk. Need to start getting out earlier, as it gets too hot for Maya midday.
> Julie & Shirley, worked on painting from yesterday and managed to overwork it. That's ok. Lesson learned. So I cleaned pallet.


Happens- one thinks one should do just a little more- but it does not always work! I like my new daisy palette.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> very very cute june - pretty sister.
> 
> by the by - did you buy the seven or ten inch. --- sam
> 
> NOTE: asked and answered


My sister has always been a beauty. And she's just as sweet as she is pretty.
As I said, I bought the 7"...it's lighter and easier to carry. And with some arthritis in my hands, I didn't want anything heavy enough to bother them. Can't have anything interfering with the knitting!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm way behind and have missed a lot! Julie I hope you're ok in the storm! Poledra,I could see polenta they sound sort of alike! I think it's Jynx? your grandaughter is beautiful in her dress I can't believe how perfect that hem is!! My SIL and I used to hem each others' dresses and it's hard to get it right. I'm sorry for the losses some of you have experienced. Also for those who are sick. sassafrass, I hope your husband is better soon. I'm not sure what brought him to the hospital but I'll be praying!
> My whole week has been just disorganized and busy, I hate that, but hope this week is more peaceful. I'm not as tired as I was so I've been moving along. It sure is good to see the snow go away. Yesterday the ground was thawed out but today it has frozen again. I want to get a soil sample sent to have it tested. Learning lots from my Master Gardener class.
> I'm going to be off and on for the rest of the day but I'll try to keep up the best I can. nittergma


The storm was a bit of a non-event here- worse in other parts of the country though!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks june - read some about it - what a great place for a minivaca. --- sam


It is...my children went to school there...we lived about 10 miles out in the country but same county.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree with Sam.....all those "if only I had......". Might as well enjoy it while you can! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I bought it...can't take the little money I have with me...and I'll never use all of this yarn so didn't take away from the yarn buying!!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I often say " I'd rather be sorry for something I did than for something that I didn't do" when I'm trying to make a choice. That's why I bought the new Samsung Galaxy Note. It's new out and I thought I might be able to learn to use it. Now I am returning it and I now know that I'm to old to learn new things. I'm disappointed but at least I know so I don't wonder any more.
> Trisha


I've decided after buying this tablet that from now on, I won't waste a lot of time deciding whether to buy something. If I can afford it without a problem, I'm going to buy it. What little money I have won't be going with me when I leave this earth. So I'm going to enjoy it while I'm here!
Sorry yours was such a trial. IF I can't figure this out, I'll 'bug' my daughter until she tells me how to solve the problem since she has one like it. 
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Seems like it might be a good time to remind folks that is they are interested in attending the *Knit-a-palooza Oct. 3-5, 2014 to please PM me with their regular email address and I will send them a registration form.* Deadline for registration is July 31, 2014. I know that seems like a good ways out but it is only about 4 1/2 months out and time sure seems to be flying by.


Glad you are feeling much better today- sounds like a horrid few days.
Before each of our KP catchups I post a topic here on KP giving peopel the info and saying that if thye want to receive regular emails to send me there email address by PM. Well my last one was deleted- becuase I was soliciting for email addresses and it is not allowed by the KP rules. Wonder how many of us have broekn this rule? And it solicitating if you ask for one in a PM? No way am I offering to send out a PM to everyone who I have solicitated in the last couple of years. I have over 30 people on the email list, some of whom have never made it and there is no way I would be keeping them in the loop if I had to send out a PM to each one separately. Being able to send bulk PMs would be nice, but that just increases the likelihood of someone joining up and sending out scam PMs. Having to send each one separately would lessen the likelihood and gives admin a chance to shut them down before they send out too many.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well it's bedtime here - nearly midnight. We have had the most glorious day weatherwise - not sure what the temperature was but I was out in a T shirt for the first time this year. Spent a lovely afternoon and evening with DD#2. We spent the evening watching the final "Live from Space" programme. Has anyone else been watching this? I'm completely hooked on it. Fantastic pictures from the ISS. My 17 year old DGD wants to be an astronaut and having watched this I can understand why. Good luck to her, she will have many years of hard work ahead of her!
I'm off to bed now. Hope to keep up better here this week. Night night all. x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to get my map out and see how far you are from Abigdon, VA - or Meadowview, VA -- my bother lives there and we're hoping for a trip that way sometime in the next year.



jknappva said:


> It is...my children went to school there...we lived about 10 miles out in the country but same county.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like your attitude---that's how I feel about money too----we worked damned hard to earn it and deserve to use it as we wish.



jknappva said:


> I've decided after buying this tablet that from now on, I won't waste a lot of time deciding whether to buy something. If I can afford it without a problem, I'm going to buy it. What little money I have won't be going with me when I leave this earth. So I'm going to enjoy it while I'm here!
> Sorry yours was such a trial. IF I can't figure this out, I'll 'bug' my daughter until she tells me how to solve the problem since she has one like it.
> Junek


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I need visuals


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I need visuals


Of what?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!! 
Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


That is wonderful....creating more space. Can't wait to see the finished room.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I often say " I'd rather be sorry for something I did than for something that I didn't do" when I'm trying to make a choice. That's why I bought the new Samsung Galaxy Note. It's new out and I thought I might be able to learn to use it. Now I am returning it and I now know that I'm to old to learn new things. I'm disappointed but at least I know so I don't wonder any more.
> Trisha


The Galazy tablet is larger than the Note, 7" or 10" sizes. Maybe one of those would be better. The screen on my 7" is about the same size as my netbook screen. I'm still negotiating my way around it. Had my phone today sound like a weather siren. Scared me as I was driving and art first didn't know what it was. I happened to be in a county that had flood warnings till midnight. New things all the time.

You are never too old to learn something new. Sometimes just need help or more time. Price the tablets and try one out if you can. I'd you are on Skype, I could probably help you that way.

Used the one app that I downloaded for patterns.Finally figured out how to highlight. Really just a button at the bottom. Simple pattern and can't wait to try it on something more difficult.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is wonderful....creating more space. Can't wait to see the finished room.


 Me too!! Told Marla that David wasn't sure about pulling down the paneling yet, even though he doesn't want me to just paint over it, her comment was " pull it down, what's the worst that can happen, if need be we just make an emergency repair call to our contractor". lolol So tomorrow, if not tonight, the paneling comes down. 
David said he good at demolition, construction, not so much. LOLOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Need to sit down and paint some more- IF I ever get off this computer- inevitably busy day being Sunday! I am glad Ringo is enjoying being a dry dog, as opposed to a wet puppy- that winter when he came in mud-coated and had to be bathed was a real trial- I am still discovering mud in odd places from that one! He occasionally looks into the bath to see if there is any water in it- I think he quite enjoys the process!


 :XD: Silly Puppy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like it's really going to be a nice sized useful room...we had paneling all around our family room...we were able to take it off all the walls except for the two foundation walls. On those two walls, we painted the paneling white and then used a light brown glaze pulled down on the paint to create a white birch look. Sure made a difference from the dark paneling. What color are you going to paint in there?



Poledra65 said:


> Me too!! Told Marla that David wasn't sure about pulling down the paneling yet, even though he doesn't want me to just paint over it, her comment was " pull it down, what's the worst that can happen, if need be we just make an emergency repair call to our contractor". lolol So tomorrow, if not tonight, the paneling comes down.
> David said he good at demolition, construction, not so much. LOLOL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today was busier than yesterday. After church I did arm knitting for 3 hours. Teaching it to many people. Faith and her best friend came so that was a special treat for me and for them. Faith did not need to explain why she was wearing a mask. One person asked her if she had a cold and she simply replied, no. I must have had 7-8 people stop by to figure out arm knitting. I have decided that I enjoyed the results of the younger kids as their arms are not as big so the stitches were a nicer size. 

I had a meeting at church afterwards and then I stopped by Faith's house to drop off leftover cookies from our church meeting. That gave me an opportunity to see Bella. She was spunky but a bit pale. I talked to the kids' parents and we have decided that I will do dinner for Wednesday evening. Taco night-that will be relatively easy. I will take the time to fine chop lettuce to avoid any chemicals on the prechopped. I picked up goldfish crackers for the family as well and fresh fruit. I have everything except the sour cream which I can pick up on Wednesday. I think I might ask Faith to arm knit me an infinity scarf as I liked the result of hers and her friend. It will give her something to do while she is still unable to attend school. She is still having difficulties with her intestines. She had lost over 20 pounds in 2 1/2 weeks which is a lot for a child. She does not eat much and I fear she might end up in the hospital again. Every time tests or surgeries are done which involve any form of anesthesia, she ends up in the hospital for almost a month. The GI doctor wants to do a scope and the mom is holding off as long as possible. There is also ongoing talk of having to do chemo and a bone marrow transfusion for Faith. I don't know how soon they will consider that. The family will not even be considered as they are concerned that she could receive blood carrying the same genetics that could be causing her issues. It was wonderful seeing her parents both at home together and Bella fussing for food to eat. Unfortunately they cannot give her much to eat as she will be awake in pain all night. One animal cracker was the limit. She has not gained any weight in the past 3 months and she is only about 20 months old. She is taking 75% formula and 25% pedialtye to sustain her. 

A lot of our snow has been melting off the past few days so now we can see "grass" and our patio concrete for the first time in several months. What a blessing.

Take care and enjoy knitting.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope everyone's weekend was enjoyable. I spent Saturday and most of Sunday at DD2's house just chilling out. Company called me Saturday night for a load that picked up south of Toledo Monday morning and goes over to Cleveland area. Have me a good bonus for agreeing to do it. So I am camped out at the Wal-Mart closest to it. Even though it is only about an hour from home, didn't want to get up extra early to drive over. I am less than three miles away now. 

Liked ask the pics posted. Love the nature scenes and that gate to the gardens. I took a pic of the sun set tonight. Hope it is in my dropbox so I can post it.

The yarn I bought at TM is some hand dyed cotton and Lion Brand Casey (bamboo cotton/nylon blend, I think.) It was only $1.99 a skein so I bought all they had. Made a small face cloth last night. Also bought a book on crocheted endings. Will post pix.

Hope everyone is feeling better either by healing or pain abatement. Sorry to hear about so many of you being under the weather. Continued prayers to all who need them.

June, good for you having bought the tablet. I have the same one so if you need any help, let me know. Took me awhile to like and use the swipe keyboard but enjoy using it. Just have to spell and word check to avoid errors. I even use the recording function occasionally. I like how light weight it is and found a nice holder for it at Big Lots. Looks like a book when shut, opens to an easel when wanted.

Sorry so long winded. Carol, I forgot to get the titles but will get them to you soon.

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good work on the craft room, Kaye! And great that you will be able to open the window, without cats getting out (or in?)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot...night all.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I just checked with DH It is one of the most recent models . It says Samsung Galaxy Note. It is the one with the S pen (stylus )) which you pull out of the bottom to use with the onscreen key board or to swipe the screen to flip pages. You can use the S pen to write notes in cursive script and it converts your hand writting to type. The screen is just a little smaller than my 10 inch ASUS Eee PC Netbook. I like my net book but of course the apps won't work on it and even with a new battery full charged the lfe is onlt 2.5 hours. With the time I spend waiting in Drs offices and hospitals for appts for MIL and myself 2.5 hours won't cut it.



kehinkle said:


> The Galazy tablet is larger than the Note, 7" or 10" sizes. Maybe one of those would be better. The screen on my 7" is about the same size as my netbook screen. I'm still negotiating my way around it. Had my phone today sound like a weather siren. Scared me as I was driving and art first didn't know what it was. I happened to be in a county that had flood warnings till midnight. New things all the time.
> 
> You are never too old to learn something new. Sometimes just need help or more time. Price the tablets and try one out if you can. I'd you are on Skype, I could probably help you that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I often say " I'd rather be sorry for something I did than for something that I didn't do" when I'm trying to make a choice. That's why I bought the new Samsung Galaxy Note. It's new out and I thought I might be able to learn to use it. Now I am returning it and I now know that I'm to old to learn new things. I'm disappointed but at least I know so I don't wonder any more.
> Trisha


I just don't buy it that you are too old to learn new things. I'm betting that if someone at the store where you purchased it would have just given you a few pointers and there would have been online help, you'd have done just fine. The Nook comes with a complete tutorial on the machine that takes you through all the things you need to know to get started. I'm thinking that had you been shown, there was probably a similar tutorial on your returned machine. But, don't be dissing yourself because of this. Perhaps a different machine would be more to your liking.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunday evening and a long weekend is almost over. I am only 20 pages behind on this TP!!! I will be caught up in no time at all. Thanks for all the PM's and well wishes for Alan - I copied them all into a word doc and emailed them to him and he was very touched and asked me to say thanks. He has been 4 days on ice chips and the CT scan shows some inflammation left so the dr is going to try some topical anti inflammatory meds. She is moving him to clear liquids starting with dinner tonight so we will see how he does. He has made it clear to her and to me that he is not coming home until he is well. Whatever that takes.... so that is a relief. I know that he just hates being in this situation - but I can't really take care of him at home at this point. OK enough about all of that - I need to go catch up - at least for this week!!! I will be back in the time it takes for me to read 20 pages!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I just checked with DH It is one of the most recent models . It says Samsung Galaxy Note. It is the one with the S pen (stylus )) which you pull out of the bottom to use with the onscreen key board or to swipe the screen to flip pages. You can use the S pen to write notes in cursive script and it converts your hand writting to type. The screen is just a little smaller than my 10 inch ASUS Eee PC Netbook. I like my net book but of course the apps won't work on it and even with a new battery full charged the lfe is onlt 2.5 hours. With the time I spend waiting in Drs offices and hospitals for appts for MIL and myself 2.5 hours won't cut it.


Check out the tablets. I think they will give you more options of using apps. I had looked at the Note but wasn't impressed. Didn't like the size. Too big for a phone but not big enough for reading on or working with the apps. I can do a lot of the same things on my phone but usually pull out the tablet most of the time. Don't know if Staples carries them but Best Buy does.

Good luck on whatever you choose.

Kathy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's better than nothing and probably does enough to keep you safe. I don't like the ones with alcohol either - it really dries out my hands. --- sam


The alcohol that our surgery center supplies for us contains aloe so that our hands are protected from the drying out. It is the alcohol which is the great germ killer, and JACO requirements are that it be used before and after each gloving and de-gloving as well as after every time we wash our hands with friction and soap and water. See if you can find some with the aloe protection and see whether it works better for you. We buy it from Costco or Sam's club in the gallon pump containers.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sometimes I think that my phone is just an expensive deck of cards as I probably play free cell on it more than any other use! But I would give either it or my tablet up. 

Here are the other pix.

Kathy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

My husband is an IT Specialist and he thinks the apps are not good for what I want. In this house at present we have an ASIS desk top,(his) , a Dell desktop (mine), an ASIS note book (his), an ASUS net book (mine), an HP Tablet (his), a Samsung Galaxy Note Tablet (mine)), an Aluretek Reader and a KOBO Reader(both mine) 2 smart phones , an ink jet printer, a laser printer. a scanner and a Fax , plus various other odd and sods that go along with his work and the side business of geneology. We have lots of electronics just not one that will do what I want it to.



flyty1n said:


> I just don't buy it that you are too old to learn new things. I'm betting that if someone at the store where you purchased it would have just given you a few pointers and there would have been online help, you'd have done just fine. The Nook comes with a complete tutorial on the machine that takes you through all the things you need to know to get started. I'm thinking that had you been shown, there was probably a similar tutorial on your returned machine. But, don't be dissing yourself because of this. Perhaps a different machine would be more to your liking.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the blue and white Kathy but then I love anything blue. Most of my stash is some shade of blue . I must deversify!!



kehinkle said:


> Sometimes I think that my phone is just an expensive deck of cards as I probably play free cell on it more than any other use! But I would give either it or my tablet up.
> 
> Here are the other pix.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm knitting while I watch a replay of the closing ceremonies and the announcer admonished us all to welcome home our Paralympic Athletes. I was thinking that this coming week in Canada we are going to be welcoming home many heroes as our military heroes are coming home too. God is good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sunday evening and a long weekend is almost over. I am only 20 pages behind on this TP!!! I will be caught up in no time at all. Thanks for all the PM's and well wishes for Alan - I copied them all into a word doc and emailed them to him and he was very touched and asked me to say thanks. He has been 4 days on ice chips and the CT scan shows some inflammation left so the dr is going to try some topical anti inflammatory meds. She is moving him to clear liquids starting with dinner tonight so we will see how he does. He has made it clear to her and to me that he is not coming home until he is well. Whatever that takes.... so that is a relief. I know that he just hates being in this situation - but I can't really take care of him at home at this point. OK enough about all of that - I need to go catch up - at least for this week!!! I will be back in the time it takes for me to read 20 pages!!!! luv-AZ


So glad to hear of the improvement and for the fact that Alan is determined to be well before returning home as that is good for both of you. Taking on his care which is too much for you at this stage would do both of you no good, indeed harm, so a wise decision on both your parts, even though it isn't what you would really like. You need to take care of yourself too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The only thing I know regarding my electronics is that I will probably never get another desk top computer. I love sitting on the couch and using my laptop. The only thing is that I would probably be on the computer much less!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've had so much 'help' from friends that I bought the tablet last night.
> Junek


You should love it too. And google play has some lovely free apps designed for knitters and crocheters on the go.

All the apps I use are ones available for free, if one doesn't do what I want, download another until I find the one that works the way I want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those shelves really are great deal and they can be customized for different heights. you could easily make a curtain type covering for them... Just make like a shower curtain to clip on each side and the same for the front or a roman shade type thing or even get a roll-up outdoor shade, like bamboo. It is nice to see everything you have and just grab and go.. (you could hop in the truck and hand deliver... we could do a little knitting and stash busting until David came back through.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That would be so much fun wouldn't it? 
Yes, I was thinking a curtain also, but I like your idea of a roman shade type, I had a curtain I made like a shower curtain on my closet in Texas as the doors to the closet were missing completely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sometimes I think that my phone is just an expensive deck of cards as I probably play free cell on it more than any other use! But I would give either it or my tablet up.
> 
> Here are the other pix.
> 
> Kathy


Oh yum!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just cathing up with you all. Love all the pictures.
Glad Alan is in the hospital and will stay until he is better.
Have a good week.
Had our oldest son and one of our nieces for dinner today, it was so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like it's really going to be a nice sized useful room...we had paneling all around our family room...we were able to take it off all the walls except for the two foundation walls. On those two walls, we painted the paneling white and then used a light brown glaze pulled down on the paint to create a white birch look. Sure made a difference from the dark paneling. What color are you going to paint in there?


I think I'm going to use whatever paint Marla and I have left over from our various room painting adventures, we are doing her bedroom in purples, so it will be interesting anyway. David got the paneling down off one wall, I'll do the two other walls that will be fairly easily taken down tomorrow and then the one that has the light fixtures and stuff, I'll probably just paint over. I painted over the paneling in my trailer back in Alaska, did the kitchen a bright yellow, such a nice change from dark paneling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good work on the craft room, Kaye! And great that you will be able to open the window, without cats getting out (or in?)


It's great to be able to open the window more than an inch or so, Sphynx managed to sneak out passed me last Tuesday night when I was hauling things into the house and she ended up out all night, she was very happy to come in the next day, but I don't want them getting out again, especially through the window. My luck, cats would come in. lolol
It's so nice to be getting that room done.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have fallen asleep sitting at my computer! If Alan hadn't called I would have been awfully sore from the weird position I was in!! I must go to bed - thanks again for all of the words of wisdom and encouragement. What a wonderful group of friends this is. Sending you all the best -luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I read 'Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children' yesterday, good book, different for sure, but I like different. Now I need pick up the second one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have fallen asleep sitting at my computer! If Alan hadn't called I would have been awfully sore from the weird position I was in!! I must go to bed - thanks again for all of the words of wisdom and encouragement. What a wonderful group of friends this is. Sending you all the best -luv-AZ


Sweet dreams. Good that Alan is on clear liquids, hoping that he does well with them and no steps backwards. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more- they have got a lot shifted already! I can see concrete again!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a little too quiet - kind of puts me at loose ends. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam are you enjoying the quiet at your place?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mainly I just miss knowing they are here - and having breakfast with Heidi. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks, Sam, I'll let you know when it arrives.
> Are you missing the family or just enjoying the quietness? I know you're wishing you had some of that sun and heat they're probably having!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mrsb - how nice of you to stop by - not sure which visuals you need - but it is always nice to have someone new stop by for a cuppa - we'll be here all week so be sure to use the empty chair with your name on it as often as you can. --- sam



MrsB said:


> I need visuals


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you everyday and sending you and Alan lots of hugs and love.



AZ Sticks said:


> I have fallen asleep sitting at my computer! If Alan hadn't called I would have been awfully sore from the weird position I was in!! I must go to bed - thanks again for all of the words of wisdom and encouragement. What a wonderful group of friends this is. Sending you all the best -luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful trees poledra - great picture. looks like you will have a lot of room. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy St. Patricks day to all of you wonderful friends on the Tea Party. Thankyou Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn Kathy - I like the handpainted. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Sometimes I think that my phone is just an expensive deck of cards as I probably play free cell on it more than any other use! But I would give either it or my tablet up.
> 
> Here are the other pix.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> oH, The island looks so wonderful and peaceful...I'm glad the weather held so you could get back..Hope the sunshine continues. We have very 'watery' sunshine this morning but sleet/rain/snow to follow overnght. Will winter never end????
> Hugs,
> June


~~~Just saw an extended weather forecast.....IL & OH area expecting *much* colder than normal thru the end of March. Areas south of that to the coast....just colder than normal. Also wetter for both areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great to be able to open the window more than an inch or so, Sphynx managed to sneak out passed me last Tuesday night when I was hauling things into the house and she ended up out all night, she was very happy to come in the next day, but I don't want them getting out again, especially through the window. My luck, cats would come in. lolol
> It's so nice to be getting that room done.


Do you have wildlife, like the cougars that Rookie was talking of? :


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, how wonderful...a new car. What kind did you get? I'm excited for you. My SUV is almost 5 yrs old and almost paid off so I'm hoping it will last a LOOOONG time. It will be nice not to have a car payment after all this time.
> I know you'll enjoy it.
> Baby booties are so cute.
> junek


~~~Thank you. We got a Hyundai Genesis. Silver.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> The Galazy tablet is larger than the Note, 7" or 10" sizes. Maybe one of those would be better. The screen on my 7" is about the same size as my netbook screen. I'm still negotiating my way around it. Had my phone today sound like a weather siren. Scared me as I was driving and art first didn't know what it was. I happened to be in a county that had flood warnings till midnight. New things all the time.
> 
> You are never too old to learn something new. Sometimes just need help or more time. Price the tablets and try one out if you can. I'd you are on Skype, I could probably help you that way.
> 
> ...


Kathy, not sure why but it just clicked that Wingsonadove was asking about the Note, not the Tablet. No experience with the Note, went straight to Tablet 7". So handy for so many things. I recently added extra storage capability by finally installing a micro sd card so really happy now as some stuff is straight onto this leaving space in internal memory for the important stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have wildlife, like the cougars that Rookie was talking of? :


Not close by, we have rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, and skunks here around the neighborhood but that's about the extent of it. Out of town we have deer and pronghorn antelope, some coyotes, prairie dogs, and such. In the mountains, not too far away, they have cougars and moose, elk, things like that. I would NOT want a mountain lion/cougar coming through a window, that's for sure. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night troops, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Time for bed. I'm hoping that I sleep well tonight and don't have any weird dreams like I have had the last 2 nights.

I am glad to see that Alan is being taken care of. I know that makes it easier for you.

I hope everyone has a good day/night and is full of energy and good health.

Hugs to all!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Me, I would love a stylus for when I am typing on the tablet. My fat fingers often hit the wrong key on the little keys. Why some of my messages have an m instead of a space between words.

Please do give it a good go or even try a Galaxy Tab.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > One of the easiest and best ways to avoid MRSA and not to depend on anyone else, who may be negligent, is to carry a small bottle of the alcohol hand wash in purse/handbag. I keep a bottle in my car, but I can't use the kind that contains alcohol as it causes problems for my sensitive hands. However, I have recently read that the ones that do not contain alcohol are not nearly as effective, so now I'm a bit concerned.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


~~~Nice progress on the room. BEAUTIFUL trees! Despite all teh hardships, I still like winter! I can deal with the cold easier than I can the heat. I wilt in the heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sunday evening and a long weekend is almost over. I am only 20 pages behind on this TP!!! I will be caught up in no time at all. Thanks for all the PM's and well wishes for Alan - I copied them all into a word doc and emailed them to him and he was very touched and asked me to say thanks. He has been 4 days on ice chips and the CT scan shows some inflammation left so the dr is going to try some topical anti inflammatory meds. She is moving him to clear liquids starting with dinner tonight so we will see how he does. He has made it clear to her and to me that he is not coming home until he is well. Whatever that takes.... so that is a relief. I know that he just hates being in this situation - but I can't really take care of him at home at this point. OK enough about all of that - I need to go catch up - at least for this week!!! I will be back in the time it takes for me to read 20 pages!!!! luv-AZ


I pray this will be the time they find a medication that works. It is good that his digestive system has had this rest and hope the anti-inflammatory meds do the trick. This is such a tricky disease since the immune system is involved. Pray he won't get discouraged, but that has to be difficult as this has gone on so long. Big Hugs for both of you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sorry so long winded. Carol, I forgot to get the titles but will get them to you soon.
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Kathy


~~~That's okay, Kathy. We don't go until August. There is time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The alcohol that our surgery center supplies for us contains aloe so that our hands are protected from the drying out. It is the alcohol which is the great germ killer, and JACO requirements are that it be used before and after each gloving and de-gloving as well as after every time we wash our hands with friction and soap and water. See if you can find some with the aloe protection and see whether it works better for you. We buy it from Costco or Sam's club in the gallon pump containers.


Good tip. Will look for that with the aloe.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm looking for one that would allow me to highlight a row of a lace chart and then move that highlight to the next row and so on. I would want it to save that highlight if i had to shut it down and come back later.A coincidental row counter and repeat counter would be nice too. I prefer knitting lace from charts. I guess i process visual information best. I am unable to find apps that will accommodate charts. DH is working through all of it's knitting apps and the manuals with his big PC just now.



busyworkerbee said:


> You should love it too. And google play has some lovely free apps designed for knitters and crocheters on the go.
> 
> All the apps I use are ones available for free, if one doesn't do what I want, download another until I find the one that works the way I want.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Sometimes I think that my phone is just an expensive deck of cards as I probably play free cell on it more than any other use! But I would give either it or my tablet up.
> 
> Here are the other pix.
> 
> Kathy


What lovely yarn. Can't wait to see what magic you do with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm knitting while I watch a replay of the closing ceremonies and the announcer admonished us all to welcome home our Paralympic Athletes. I was thinking that this coming week in Canada we are going to be welcoming home many heroes as our military heroes are coming home too. God is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora that is good news that Chris is home. I hope all progresses well. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


You sure are accomplishing a lot and it is all hard work. Will be so nice when done. Love the frosted trees. Just beautiful. You are so much warmer than us. It is just 13F/-10.5C right now and a high of 24F/-4.4C tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


~~~YEA!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad he is home and on the road to recovery!

I was going to write and comment, but a head cold has gripped me so am off to sleep and hopefully better health tomorrow! Blessings to all, supporting, healing energies to those in need. Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Today was busier than yesterday. After church I did arm knitting for 3 hours. Teaching it to many people. Faith and her best friend came so that was a special treat for me and for them. Faith did not need to explain why she was wearing a mask. One person asked her if she had a cold and she simply replied, no. I must have had 7-8 people stop by to figure out arm knitting. I have decided that I enjoyed the results of the younger kids as their arms are not as big so the stitches were a nicer size.
> 
> I had a meeting at church afterwards and then I stopped by Faith's house to drop off leftover cookies from our church meeting. That gave me an opportunity to see Bella. She was spunky but a bit pale. I talked to the kids' parents and we have decided that I will do dinner for Wednesday evening. Taco night-that will be relatively easy. I will take the time to fine chop lettuce to avoid any chemicals on the prechopped. I picked up goldfish crackers for the family as well and fresh fruit. I have everything except the sour cream which I can pick up on Wednesday. I think I might ask Faith to arm knit me an infinity scarf as I liked the result of hers and her friend. It will give her something to do while she is still unable to attend school. She is still having difficulties with her intestines. She had lost over 20 pounds in 2 1/2 weeks which is a lot for a child. She does not eat much and I fear she might end up in the hospital again. Every time tests or surgeries are done which involve any form of anesthesia, she ends up in the hospital for almost a month. The GI doctor wants to do a scope and the mom is holding off as long as possible. There is also ongoing talk of having to do chemo and a bone marrow transfusion for Faith. I don't know how soon they will consider that. The family will not even be considered as they are concerned that she could receive blood carrying the same genetics that could be causing her issues. It was wonderful seeing her parents both at home together and Bella fussing for food to eat. Unfortunately they cannot give her much to eat as she will be awake in pain all night. One animal cracker was the limit. She has not gained any weight in the past 3 months and she is only about 20 months old. She is taking 75% formula and 25% pedialtye to sustain her.
> 
> ...


Pacer, what a wonderful time for all those learning arm knitting.

That poor little dear, losing so much weight and not able to eat. Still remembering her in prayer and sending healing wishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora so good to hear that Christpher is doing so well. last time a lot of the problems came from the damage done by the bleeding before the surgery- he wasn't only dealing with surgery. 
But it seems amazing that he is allready home. He will have a very sore head- headache ot be expected plus a very sore jaw to compound it. Hopefully he will be sensible in his use of painkillers and use them before the pain gets really bad, ideally taking it regularly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed about 4 hours tonight- which is really good going for me! Otherwise I survive on cat naps! The wind is very blustery, but apparently the storm has swung more to the east- trouble is the wind will dry out any benefit from the rain that has fallen.
> Sounds like Christine has some excellent ideas for handling the young people. I guess it is too early to have much news yet of Christopher?


My sleep has been awful lately. Went through a long spell sleeping through the night but sadly, that is over.
Guess you have seen my posts about Christopher being home. He is so lucky to be alive but he will be bearing some big scars from the two surgeries. I told my little Sis that I knew they had added years of life for Christopher but I was sure she had lost several of hers. She said she would gladly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora so good to hear that Christpher is doing so well. last time a lot of the problems came from the damage done by the bleeding before the surgery- he wasn't only dealing with surgery.
> But it seems amazing that he is allready home. He will have a very sore head- headache ot be expected plus a very sore jaw to compound it. Hopefully he will be sensible in his use of painkillers and use them before the pain gets really bad, ideally taking it regularly.


Hey Darowil, you are here. Thank you, and you are right. He is very sore. He reacts very badly to the pain killers and last time quit using them. I hope they found some that won't be as bad so he doesn't have to go through all the pain like he did last time. There were periods of hallucinations and rage. Some might be from the brain and what happened to it. In the picture he looks awfulwith a big indentation in the center of his head from the previous surgery and now on his face this huge scar, but I know it won't be as bad when they get all those black staples or stitches out. I am just so thankful he is here with us and had such good doctors. I do so hope he is able to take the pain meds this time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~YEA!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad he is home and on the road to recovery!
> 
> I was going to write and comment, but a head cold has gripped me so am off to sleep and hopefully better health tomorrow! Blessings to all, supporting, healing energies to those in need. Carol il/oh


So sorry to hear that. Sleep is definitely best. Hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm looking for one that would allow me to highlight a row of a lace chart and then move that highlight to the next row and so on. I would want it to save that highlight if i had to shut it down and come back later.A coincidental row counter and repeat counter would be nice too. I prefer knitting lace from charts. I guess i process visual information best. I am unable to find apps that will accommodate charts. DH is working through all of it's knitting apps and the manuals with his big PC just now.


JC Briggs has an app that sounds very much like what you would like to use and you could use it on any computer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm looking for one that would allow me to highlight a row of a lace chart and then move that highlight to the next row and so on. I would want it to save that highlight if i had to shut it down and come back later.A coincidental row counter and repeat counter would be nice too. I prefer knitting lace from charts. I guess i process visual information best. I am unable to find apps that will accommodate charts. DH is working through all of it's knitting apps and the manuals with his big PC just now.


I found one which highlight each step but not sure on the chart issue. It is Visual Knitting Counter available through google play.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That's so true and I was in The Netherlands, Denmark, Austria, Switzerland, Spain, Italy, Belgium, France, England, Ireland, Czech Republic, Hungary, Russia, Romania, Serbia and Croatia. Wow, lots of memories brought up here. Most of these trips were involved with DH's music. I used to love to travel so much and meet the people. Sometimes we got to stay in people's homes. Some were like family to us. Some just concerts and a different city every night. It was wonderful but I must say, the last few trips were really hard on me. Don't have the stamina like I used to, but I treasure all these memories. Yes, if we never meet in person it is fun talking online and seeing the area with photos. I will try and get out in the nice weather and take some photos.


You have been to so many places that I haven't! It's lovely to have memories to look back on from time to time, but sometimes home is best after all....
I love to read about all the different places and customs, and if possible see some for myself, but there's no way of visiting everywhere! Meanwhile I'll send you an Alderney hug. Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not close by, we have rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, and skunks here around the neighborhood but that's about the extent of it. Out of town we have deer and pronghorn antelope, some coyotes, prairie dogs, and such. In the mountains, not too far away, they have cougars and moose, elk, things like that. I would NOT want a mountain lion/cougar coming through a window, that's for sure. :shock:


That was rather what I was thinking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My sleep has been awful lately. Went through a long spell sleeping through the night but sadly, that is over.
> Guess you have seen my posts about Christopher being home. He is so lucky to be alive but he will be bearing some big scars from the two surgeries. I told my little Sis that I knew they had added years of life for Christopher but I was sure she had lost several of hers. She said she would gladly.


mmmm, will keep praying for him, and his Angie.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
Monday photos....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


I have never seen daffodils quite like those, before! Amazing!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Okay, I have a question for our DIYers. I want to make cupcake shaped bath bombs for my own use and possible market stock. I have been doing online research and have some idea of what to do.

What I have notices is 2:1 ratio of bicarb soda to citric acid or cream of tartar. I plan to use glycerine as the main binding agent.

I would like to know what people think about use of sea salt granules in these and was thinking of a honey buzz one with honey in it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never seen daffodils quite like those, before! Amazing!


Evening Julie, neither have I, there are so many different varieties around nowadays, but I still love the plain ones. Monday hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Julie, neither have I, there are so many different varieties around nowadays, but I still love the plain ones. Monday hugs


Thanks, so much for the Hugs- I do so like it when it happens to be the 'right' day! Less than one hour to go here- and I must head back to bed- ready for a busy day tomorrow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


that first daffodil is so beautiful- different look and lovely colours


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, so much for the Hugs- I do so like it when it happens to be the 'right' day! Less than one hour to go here- and I must head back to bed- ready for a busy day tomorrow!


Night night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning Purple


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, so much for the Hugs- I do so like it when it happens to be the 'right' day! Less than one hour to go here- and I must head back to bed- ready for a busy day tomorrow!


Sleep well Julie


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning Purple


Good evening Darowil.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Purple you could just buy the next door place and turn that into a lake.
Thinking of heading off to bed soon as well. Been tired today and it is heading for 9pm. Mind you i will probably then wake up early. Maybe I could work on this KF then- only doing the front in the tumbling blocks as I have only a few days left and haven't yet finished the front-and I think that it will look good that way as well! The back though will at least be quick and I have almost finished the ribbing. Was finding it hard to concentrate o nthe v neck shaping and the blocks at the same time so decided that maybe day time might be better for that bit. 
Have fun at the garden shop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I never got more than a few hrs. sleep and couldn't fall asleep for a nap so just laid there all day trying to nap as DH wants to do something tonight. Migraine trying to take over so took a pill and we will see. Finally got a message from my sister and it is good news from what I can see. Looks like it is not nearly as severe as last time, although I don't doubt the level of pain, recovery seems much better. My sister said the medication is keeping the pain under control, he already ate and before I think itwas 10 days before he ate. His wife actually thinks he may be released tomorrow. I can't help but think all the prayers both times have played a part in this. I imagine my sister is exhausted and apparently she has already driven home and is taking care of their wee one, 2 yrs. old. Hugs to all.
> 
> I'm going to trust this migraine pill will take affect soon and try and get something started for supper.
> 
> I know there are so many of my fellow KTP'rs in need. Hugs, prayers and healing wishes for all who need them.


Well that does sound like a good report about Chris. :thumbup:
I hope your migrane didnt develop too much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that does sound like a good report about Chris. :thumbup:
> I hope your migrane didnt develop too much.


Good evening to you. How is DD tonight?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Purple you could just buy the next door place and turn that into a lake.
> 
> Good idea, I'll send Mr P off with a spade!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


I bought a samsung galaxy 3 a couple of months ago and so far love it. But I am sure there is still a bit to learn about it for me. I read books, play some games, the camera is good. I must try taking it outside for the temperature. I say go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to get my map out and see how far you are from Abigdon, VA - or Meadowview, VA -- my bother lives there and we're hoping for a trip that way sometime in the next year.


After checking the VA map, it's about 400 miles west of us here on the coast. So it's just a tad farther west....looks like it's very close to the VA/TN border and near Bristol.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like your attitude---that's how I feel about money too----we worked damned hard to earn it and deserve to use it as we wish.


I'll drink to that (if I were a drinking person) since it's St. Paddy's Day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY to all my sisters/brothers!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I need visuals


Of what, MrsB??? Welcome to the Tea Party. I don't think you've joined in before. We always welcome newcomers. I hope you enjoyed your visit and will come back often. We're here all week and Sam opens a new Party every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good evening to you. How is DD tonight?


Hi there, well we survived last night ok I guess. She was awake a few times though with " mum I dont feel good", I just opened one eye and said "I know"... in a there there type of voice and fell instantly asleep again! Anyway so far she is ok tonight. 
I went out for dinner with a few friends for a birthday tonight. It was good therapy but I am so tired I am not much company really. Ah well this will all be in the past soon.
Got a good bargain today.... I went to a baby hire place here and hired a capsule and had it fitted... I can hire for 6 months for $50 which I think is pretty good. The lovely lady there asked if there was anything else we needed.. not really but what you got? She tells me then that they have closed down one of the Melbourne franchises and she has all their stock.... ex hire for sale. So I ended up buying a hi-low chair that has 6 heights and 3 back adjustments for $50. It is spotless and like new! AND a portacot with bassinet and change mat accessories for $50 that has never even been hired out!! I am impressed.  I have told DD that they are to be kept here to keep in the family for any future grandkids my son may give me. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


WOW! Busy day for David on his time off. But I know you're glad to get it done so you can start painting. 
Your frosty picture looks cold but beautiful. We're back down to the low 30's all day today. 
WHERE'S SPRING??? Is someone holding her hostage?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!! Told Marla that David wasn't sure about pulling down the paneling yet, even though he doesn't want me to just paint over it, her comment was " pull it down, what's the worst that can happen, if need be we just make an emergency repair call to our contractor". lolol So tomorrow, if not tonight, the paneling comes down.
> David said he good at demolition, construction, not so much. LOLOL!


Well, you may not have construction down pat but you sure have the painting down pat!!
Love Marla's attitude....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A lot of our snow has been melting off the past few days so now we can see "grass" and our patio concrete for the first time in several months. What a blessing.

Take care and enjoy knitting.[/quote]

All of your notes are always so inspiring...you have enough energy and compassion for 20 people. I'm so glad to hear that Faith was able to come to knitting with her friend. What a treat fro her. I know she will love the fact that you want her to knit something for her.
My prayers are with the children of that family as they seem to have way too many health problems.
Please take care of yourself while you're taking care of others.
Drive safely.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodnight everyone... page 21 now. Too tired to concentrate. Hopefully I will get on here during the day tomorrow and will be able to catch up a bit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hope everyone's weekend was enjoyable. I spent Saturday and most of Sunday at DD2's house just chilling out. Company called me Saturday night for a load that picked up south of Toledo Monday morning and goes over to Cleveland area. Have me a good bonus for agreeing to do it. So I am camped out at the Wal-Mart closest to it. Even though it is only about an hour from home, didn't want to get up extra early to drive over. I am less than three miles away now.
> 
> Liked ask the pics posted. Love the nature scenes and that gate to the gardens. I took a pic of the sun set tonight. Hope it is in my dropbox so I can post it.
> 
> ...


I always enjoy your notes...you have such a busy, exciting life with all your traveling.
Thank you so much for your offer of help. And I'm glad to hear you can record on the tablet. My daughter has one just like it but she's only had it a few days. She mentioned last night that she wondered if she could record on it. They have a church lecture Wed. that she said is supposed to be a little complicated and moves too fast for good note taking. I may have her pm you and ask about how to record if she can't figure it out. If you don't mind. It's helpful sometimes to have someone just nudge you in the right direction. But knowing her, she's already figured it out.
Hugs and travel safely,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sunday evening and a long weekend is almost over. I am only 20 pages behind on this TP!!! I will be caught up in no time at all. Thanks for all the PM's and well wishes for Alan - I copied them all into a word doc and emailed them to him and he was very touched and asked me to say thanks. He has been 4 days on ice chips and the CT scan shows some inflammation left so the dr is going to try some topical anti inflammatory meds. She is moving him to clear liquids starting with dinner tonight so we will see how he does. He has made it clear to her and to me that he is not coming home until he is well. Whatever that takes.... so that is a relief. I know that he just hates being in this situation - but I can't really take care of him at home at this point. OK enough about all of that - I need to go catch up - at least for this week!!! I will be back in the time it takes for me to read 20 pages!!!! luv-AZ


I'm glad Alan has made up his mind to stay in the hospital until he's completely well. A couple of times the dr. has sent my son home before he thought he was well enough and ended up back in there within two days...although his problem is emphysema, not Alan's stomach problems.
Please let him know that you both are in my prayers every day. We know how much they help.
Hugs,....don't forget to be good to yourself.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sometimes I think that my phone is just an expensive deck of cards as I probably play free cell on it more than any other use! But I would give either it or my tablet up.
> 
> Here are the other pix.
> 
> Kathy


WOW!! What a haul you made....you won't have to worry about running out of yarn anytime soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm going to use whatever paint Marla and I have left over from our various room painting adventures, we are doing her bedroom in purples, so it will be interesting anyway. David got the paneling down off one wall, I'll do the two other walls that will be fairly easily taken down tomorrow and then the one that has the light fixtures and stuff, I'll probably just paint over. I painted over the paneling in my trailer back in Alaska, did the kitchen a bright yellow, such a nice change from dark paneling.


I like the idea of Marla's purple bedroom. In our first rental, I painted the kitchen lavendar! Love purple and pink....can you get more girly than that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great to be able to open the window more than an inch or so, Sphynx managed to sneak out passed me last Tuesday night when I was hauling things into the house and she ended up out all night, she was very happy to come in the next day, but I don't want them getting out again, especially through the window. My luck, cats would come in. lolol
> It's so nice to be getting that room done.


Since the screens in our windows are all the 'pop out' kind we only open them an inch or so. All the cats would have to do is lean against them hard and they pop out.
I know you'll enjoy having windows open and the cats still safe.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


That is wonderful news. What a relief for all the family. He will be sore for a while but long term prognosis sounds good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> mainly I just miss knowing they are here - and having breakfast with Heidi. --- sam


yes, I thought about you not having Heidi to visit with over breakfast. But eat anyway, Sam!!!! You can't afford to lose any weight.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy St. Patricks day to all of you wonderful friends on the Tea Party. Thankyou Sam!


And Happy St. Patricks Day to you and Pat.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.[/quote]

What wonderful news. A reason to add thanksgiving to our prayers today. What a relief for all of you. Praying now for his quick recovery and ending of the pain.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


The daffodils are such a treat for the eyes. Can't wait to hear about Mr. P's purchases from the garden center. You'll be having tourists wanting to view your gardens if they knew how beautiful they are.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, so much for the Hugs- I do so like it when it happens to be the 'right' day! Less than one hour to go here- and I must head back to bed- ready for a busy day tomorrow!


Good morning, Julie...or good evening, can never keep your time and our time straight!!
Is it your market day? I imagine you're into Tuesday and I seem to remember you usually shopped on Tuesdays.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I bought a samsung galaxy 3 a couple of months ago and so far love it. But I am sure there is still a bit to learn about it for me. I read books, play some games, the camera is good. I must try taking it outside for the temperature. I say go for it. :thumbup:


Well, dummy me...my daughter said when I asked her about the temperature....(she thought I'd lost my mind)NO, she didn't have the tablet outside the window...she had the weather channel on it! and that's how she got the temperature. Oh , well, it would have been nice! Good joke on me...It's always good to be able to laugh at ourselves. Of course, I do things like that so often that I should be rolling on the floor with laughter!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just saw an extended weather forecast.....IL & OH area expecting *much* colder than normal thru the end of March. Areas south of that to the coast....just colder than normal. Also wetter for both areas.


Thanks so much, Carol!! You know I really needed that report when it's 14F outside right now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to ask the Prayer warriors to pray from one of our KP members Sherry1 - who is a good friend of mine . She has been fighting serious serious health issues for the past 2 years. She asked on the main forum this morning for Prayers as she has an appointment to get results of some big tests and is hoping and Praying for good results.

She never complains and is a very fine person -- and has become a dear friend. Please Pray for good results. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well Julie


Thanks, Margaret! Managed just on three more hours. My new pottery vase I bought myself in honour of planning more paintings of flowers has arrived- I am hoping the yellow ones may have survived the storm. It is a very handsome vase, but the flowers are badly drooping- maybe I should have crushed the stems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Purple you could just buy the next door place and turn that into a lake.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, well we survived last night ok I guess. She was awake a few times though with " mum I dont feel good", I just opened one eye and said "I know"... in a there there type of voice and fell instantly asleep again! Anyway so far she is ok tonight.
> I went out for dinner with a few friends for a birthday tonight. It was good therapy but I am so tired I am not much company really. Ah well this will all be in the past soon.
> Got a good bargain today.... I went to a baby hire place here and hired a capsule and had it fitted... I can hire for 6 months for $50 which I think is pretty good. The lovely lady there asked if there was anything else we needed.. not really but what you got? She tells me then that they have closed down one of the Melbourne franchises and she has all their stock.... ex hire for sale. So I ended up buying a hi-low chair that has 6 heights and 3 back adjustments for $50. It is spotless and like new! AND a portacot with bassinet and change mat accessories for $50 that has never even been hired out!! I am impressed.  I have told DD that they are to be kept here to keep in the family for any future grandkids my son may give me.
> :thumbup:


I can just hear your 'there there' voice. Not surprised you are so tired during the day. Your 'haul' from the Hire Shop sounds wonderful- good on you for keeping them at 'home' gotta have a few ground rules! It was good to hear that Oscar was able to help calm DD the other night. (or was that day time?)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, well we survived last night ok I guess. She was awake a few times though with " mum I dont feel good", I just opened one eye and said "I know"... in a there there type of voice and fell instantly asleep again! Anyway so far she is ok tonight.
> I went out for dinner with a few friends for a birthday tonight. It was good therapy but I am so tired I am not much company really. Ah well this will all be in the past soon.
> Got a good bargain today.... I went to a baby hire place here and hired a capsule and had it fitted... I can hire for 6 months for $50 which I think is pretty good. The lovely lady there asked if there was anything else we needed.. not really but what you got? She tells me then that they have closed down one of the Melbourne franchises and she has all their stock.... ex hire for sale. So I ended up buying a hi-low chair that has 6 heights and 3 back adjustments for $50. It is spotless and like new! AND a portacot with bassinet and change mat accessories for $50 that has never even been hired out!! I am impressed.  I have told DD that they are to be kept here to keep in the family for any future grandkids my son may give me.
> :thumbup:


Sounds like a lot of good bargains! You've lost me on the 'capsule' I have no idea what that is, unless it's auto correct for car seat?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Julie...or good evening, can never keep your time and our time straight!!
> Is it your market day? I imagine you're into Tuesday and I seem to remember you usually shopped on Tuesdays.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Not surprising with the odd hours I keep- we are now very early morning! (Tuesday- and yes I am often out on a Tuesday- but market day is every other week- this is the 'off' week- but I do have a few extra dollars, and plan on posting the squares to Joy later on when day has arrived! Hugs for you, too, dear!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ - Glad to hear that Alan's wanting to stay in hospital until this is sorted, makes life so much easier for both of you. I do hope that they get this fixed and you two can get your lives back. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to ask the Prayer warriors to pray from one of our KP members Sherry1 - who is a good friend of mine . She has been fighting serious serious health issues for the past 2 years. She asked on the main forum this morning for Prayers as she has an appointment to get results of some big tests and is hoping and Praying for good results.
> 
> She never complains and is a very fine person -- and has become a dear friend. Please Pray for good results. Shirley


Thinking of your dear friends with health issues, is there any update on Donmaur?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like a lot of good bargains! You've lost me on the 'capsule' I have no idea what that is, unless it's auto correct for car seat?


I wondered if it might just be Aussie for Car Seat- they are sort of capsule like now a days!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora - Pleased to hear that Chris is home and hoping that his pain is not too bad.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sounds like a lot of good bargains! You've lost me on the 'capsule' I have no idea what that is, unless it's auto correct for car seat?


A capsule is designed to protect newborns while in vehicles. the baby is strapped into the removable section. The removable section is inserted into a base and another strap attatches to the lugs on the insert.

This is designed in the event of a collision to flip in the base and protect the baby. Babies use these from birth until they grow out of them around 3 or 4 months of age. Then they into a car seat.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, dummy me...my daughter said when I asked her about the temperature....(she thought I'd lost my mind)NO, she didn't have the tablet outside the window...she had the weather channel on it! and that's how she got the temperature. Oh , well, it would have been nice! Good joke on me...It's always good to be able to laugh at ourselves. Of course, I do things like that so often that I should be rolling on the floor with laughter!
> Junek


I wonder how many of us tried it! I don't have that kind of tablet, but I know if I had.......! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A capsule is designed to protect newborns while in vehicles. the baby is strapped into the removable section. The removable section is inserted into a base and another strap attatches to the lugs on the insert.
> 
> This is designed in the event of a collision to flip in the base and protect the baby. Babies use these from birth until they grow out of them around 3 or 4 months of age. Then they into a car seat.


Thank you! This is the kind of thing we have, is it the same?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of your dear friends with health issues, is there any update on Donmaur?


I don't have her phone number - I wish I had asked for it. She wasn't doing well a few months ago. She asked awhile ago if she could teach another class because it gave her 'such a lift' but then about a month later, after her daughter's wedding she said she just wasn't well enough. I have pm'd her - no answer. I don't know her last name and even though I know she lives near Pincher Creek - I don't know how to reach her husband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't have her phone number - I wish I had asked for it. She wasn't doing well a few months ago. She asked awhile ago if she could teach another class because it gave her 'such a lift' but then about a month later, after her daughter's wedding she said she just wasn't well enough. I have pm'd her - no answer. I don't know her last name and even though I know she lives near Pincher Creek - I don't know how to reach her husband.


It is a real problem with Internet friendships- I am at present trying to trace dollyclaire- very hard without surnames!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice car-congrats. I'm like you - I'd rather do all the finding and price negotiation over the phone and then just go pick it up. DH likes the hunt and the haggling.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. We got a Hyundai Genesis. Silver.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping the battery operated candles on by night and my regular ones lit each day. It's such good news that the operation didn't take as long as thought and that he's home already. Praying for a full recovery- realizing that there's a lot of hard work ahead with healing and PT and OT. Hope they find a pain med that works for him.



Angora1 said:


> Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just weird thought since I'm much better at programs than apps - but could you copy and paste the chart into an Excel worksheet and us the Excel functions to highlight the rows...then when done -- save the version with the appropriate row highlighted so you're ready for the next day?



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm looking for one that would allow me to highlight a row of a lace chart and then move that highlight to the next row and so on. I would want it to save that highlight if i had to shut it down and come back later.A coincidental row counter and repeat counter would be nice too. I prefer knitting lace from charts. I guess i process visual information best. I am unable to find apps that will accommodate charts. DH is working through all of it's knitting apps and the manuals with his big PC just now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to ask the Prayer warriors to pray from one of our KP members Sherry1 - who is a good friend of mine . She has been fighting serious serious health issues for the past 2 years. She asked on the main forum this morning for Prayers as she has an appointment to get results of some big tests and is hoping and Praying for good results.
> 
> She never complains and is a very fine person -- and has become a dear friend. Please Pray for good results. Shirley


I will definitely put her on my prayer list. Unfortunately it seems we're adding to it daily.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like using sea salt or kosher salt mixed with honey and olive oil as a body scrub, but you have to be careful of any open cuts (ouch) and also make a sugar (turbino) scrub with almond oil...I've also made bath fizzes with Epsom salts and oil--I like them all and think they would all work as a bath soak except for the salt.



busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, I have a question for our DIYers. I want to make cupcake shaped bath bombs for my own use and possible market stock. I have been doing online research and have some idea of what to do.
> 
> What I have notices is 2:1 ratio of bicarb soda to citric acid or cream of tartar. I plan to use glycerine as the main binding agent.
> 
> I would like to know what people think about use of sea salt granules in these and was thinking of a honey buzz one with honey in it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not surprising with the odd hours I keep- we are now very early morning! (Tuesday- and yes I am often out on a Tuesday- but market day is every other week- this is the 'off' week- but I do have a few extra dollars, and plan on posting the squares to Joy later on when day has arrived! Hugs for you, too, dear!


I'm so glad your bad weather passed you by. Our weather today isn't as bad as first predicted but still a cold,wet and just plain nasty. Since this is your off week,perhaps you'll have another lovely painting for us!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember him saying that he's in the "triangle" where the states meet up. I just hadn't looked at where it was compared to where you are.



jknappva said:


> After checking the VA map, it's about 400 miles west of us here on the coast. So it's just a tad farther west....looks like it's very close to the VA/TN border and near Bristol.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad your bad weather passed you by. Our weather today isn't as bad as first predicted but still a cold,wet and just plain nasty. Since this is your off week,perhaps you'll have another lovely painting for us!
> Junek


I am working on that idea!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wonder how many of us tried it! I don't have that kind of tablet, but I know if I had.......! :lol:


Just shows you're never too old to make an idiot of yourself!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


~~~What lovely photos! _*always a treat!*_ Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


~~~What lovely photos! _*always a treat!*_ Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great buys...I wasn't sure what a capsule for hire was at first -- our language differences again, but figured it out that it's a place to rent rather than buy. I love learning these new things.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, well we survived last night ok I guess. She was awake a few times though with " mum I dont feel good", I just opened one eye and said "I know"... in a there there type of voice and fell instantly asleep again! Anyway so far she is ok tonight.
> I went out for dinner with a few friends for a birthday tonight. It was good therapy but I am so tired I am not much company really. Ah well this will all be in the past soon.
> Got a good bargain today.... I went to a baby hire place here and hired a capsule and had it fitted... I can hire for 6 months for $50 which I think is pretty good. The lovely lady there asked if there was anything else we needed.. not really but what you got? She tells me then that they have closed down one of the Melbourne franchises and she has all their stock.... ex hire for sale. So I ended up buying a hi-low chair that has 6 heights and 3 back adjustments for $50. It is spotless and like new! AND a portacot with bassinet and change mat accessories for $50 that has never even been hired out!! I am impressed.  I have told DD that they are to be kept here to keep in the family for any future grandkids my son may give me.
> :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember him saying that he's in the "triangle" where the states meet up. I just hadn't looked at where it was compared to where you are.


I think it's VA, NC and TN that join in that triangle. For our overseas friends, that's Virginia, North Carolina and Tennessee.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see both a photo and your watercolor rendering of the flowers and vase. Glad you have something fun to look forward to each day and that you are enjoying your painting.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Margaret! Managed just on three more hours. My new pottery vase I bought myself in honour of planning more paintings of flowers has arrived- I am hoping the yellow ones may have survived the storm. It is a very handsome vase, but the flowers are badly drooping- maybe I should have crushed the stems.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!


Beautiful daffodils, PurpleFi. I've always been fond of those. I have memories of a hillside full of them and picking handfuls for my mom when I was a kid. 



martina said:


> Angora that is good news that Chris is home. I hope all progresses well. You must be so relieved.


Great news, indeed. Sending healing thoughts to Chris & all the family.

AZ, I'm glad to hear that Alan seems determined as well to BE well. Attitude makes such a difference. Remember to take care of you, too, and {{{HUGS}}} to you both.

Sugarsugar, sounds as if you had a great time at the baby store! And DD is on the downhill now, so it shouldn't be too much longer until the wee one arrives--I have been sending thoughts for a quick & easy delivery for her when the time comes.

Speaking of wee ones, today my GS turns 3. I wish I could be there to hug him and see him get his gifts, but I will have to be patient and wait for pictures.

Shirley, sending good thoughts for Sherry as well.

I didn't sleep well last night and woke up this morning stuffy (we've had some high winds at night, so allergy season is upon us, whether we are warm or not). Well, coffee and a shower may help. Then I need to get about the day. I worked on the new pullover last night--didn't feel focused enough to work a lace pattern--but plan to get some more rows on the Charlotte today. I want to have both of these done by the end of the week if at all possible.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, the sun is shining, but it's deceiving because it's only 18F out there. Still need to go out so will bundle up.

Love seeing the flower photos and think I'll get my seed order off today. We tore out all the worn out bushes in front of the house in the Fall so will be redoing the whole front landscape -- but will wait until May before doing that. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to plant where.

I'm trying something different for the last afghan KAP square -- I didn't like the way the ball of yarn looked after the first try. I'm hoping to get that done today also as well as get the last repeat in the lace baby shawl done so that I can begin the border and finish that...I may even cast on the wedding shawl and do a couple of rows to see what I'm in for on that pattern. 

Hope those who are feeling ill are doing better today and those with serious illnesses find some relief from pain and troubles.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks so much, Carol!! You know I really needed that report when it's 14F outside right now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~sorry :? :? Just thought we should be forewarned....and not too excited about Spring being right around the corner....which it seems it isn't. :thumbdown: 
I am very anxious to get back to Ohio and open the cottage for the summer. We have at times been able to do that in April....I'm thinking that may not happen that way this year. We can always try to rely on the Ol' stand by.....weatherpersons are well-noted for not being that accurate! (how's that...feel better, now? Hope so!)

Anyway....no precipitation today....or for the next few days.
Have a good day! Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't wait to see both a photo and your watercolor rendering of the flowers and vase. Glad you have something fun to look forward to each day and that you are enjoying your painting.


Just busy getting the bread baked, and breakfast underway- then have to go out- but may have a chance when I get home!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> You have been to so many places that I haven't! It's lovely to have memories to look back on from time to time, but sometimes home is best after all....
> I love to read about all the different places and customs, and if possible see some for myself, but there's no way of visiting everywhere! Meanwhile I'll send you an Alderney hug. Lin


Aldernay hug recieved and a NY hug back at you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, will keep praying for him, and his Angie.


Thank you Julie. So appreciated. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


How lovely to get inspiration from the gardens. Yes, I suppose the pond will become part of a bigger picture. LOL

Is your daughter producing the play? How wonderful she is involved in theater. It is so much fun. A whole lot of work and stress, but so worth it all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Julie. So appreciated. Hugs


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, I have a question for our DIYers. I want to make cupcake shaped bath bombs for my own use and possible market stock. I have been doing online research and have some idea of what to do.
> 
> What I have notices is 2:1 ratio of bicarb soda to citric acid or cream of tartar. I plan to use glycerine as the main binding agent.
> 
> I would like to know what people think about use of sea salt granules in these and was thinking of a honey buzz one with honey in it.


If they combine ok, I love it. Bath salts are in use here regularly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that does sound like a good report about Chris. :thumbup:
> I hope your migrane didnt develop too much.


Thanks sugarsugar, I did get the migraine under control and we had a lovely evening together. Didn't go out and I was glad since I was so tired, but just had some nice home time together.

How is your daughter? I know you must be exhausted mentally and physically and your daughter too. Next question...How are you???


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Monday Morning - I slept like a rock last night and feel a little more like myself today. It is blowing like stink as we sailors say and I'm glad that I got some work done outside yesterday. Thanks again for all of your well wishes - Alan is quite overwhelmed at the thought of all of you pulling for him. This disease has affected him in so many ways, and one is the isolation - he has cut off contact with most everyone but me and DD. I haven't heard from him this morning but will head over to the hospital when I do. The hospital is less than 2 miles away and it is so easy to run over. Staying longer than a hour or 2 is difficult because he is so tired and is napping pretty often. A trip over in the morning and then late afternoon has been working fine. Yesterday he was pretty wiped out in the morning so I didn't go over until my afternoon visit. He has his iPad mini that is working out well and cell phone so we chat during the day one way or another. I have to admit that I have been cleaning house like a crazy woman.... but I am almost done and then I will be content to sit back and enjoy it. OK back to page 29 to catch up - unless Alan calls and then I will head out- but I will be back later today if that happens- Hope everyone has a great day - luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


What wonderful news. A reason to add thanksgiving to our prayers today. What a relief for all of you. Praying now for his quick recovery and ending of the pain.
Junek[/quote]
+++++++++++++++++++++
Thank you June.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't have her phone number - I wish I had asked for it. She wasn't doing well a few months ago. She asked awhile ago if she could teach another class because it gave her 'such a lift' but then about a month later, after her daughter's wedding she said she just wasn't well enough. I have pm'd her - no answer. I don't know her last name and even though I know she lives near Pincher Creek - I don't know how to reach her husband.


I'll PM you. Sorry I thought I had given this to you already.
Last message I had from her, a long time ago, she said it was too difficult to sit and type at the computer,so I really appreciated her answer, but it didn't sound like she had improved..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks I got it -- I get so many pm's I might have lost it. I will see if I can find a phone number.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~sorry :? :? Just thought we should be forewarned....and not too excited about Spring being right around the corner....which it seems it isn't. :thumbdown:
> I am very anxious to get back to Ohio and open the cottage for the summer. We have at times been able to do that in April....I'm thinking that may not happen that way this year. We can always try to rely on the Ol' stand by.....weatherpersons are well-noted for not being that accurate! (how's that...feel better, now? Hope so!)
> 
> Anyway....no precipitation today....or for the next few days.
> Have a good day! Carol il/oh


Thanks, Carol, and you too.

I always remind myself that our wether reporting covers a much larger area than just where I am. And since we are just below the accepted bottom of the Lake Erie ''snow belt'' on this side of the state, sometimes we get the weather from the North and sometimes from the South of us. Several rather large lakes in this general area also have some effect on the weather we get no matter where it is coming from or at what speed.

I just take the forecast as a general idea of what might possibly come our way.

It's a beautiful day out there but the temp was down to 12F before the pump on our well stopped working altogether this morning. I called Don, who is on his way to Erie, PA, to pick some cars for the dealership to alert him to bypass any further trips today so he could get home to clear the problem. Bless his heart, he called a church friend who is a general contractor, to come out and check it. Seems that one of the points of contact in the wiring disconnected. If it happens again, we'll just replace the switch and should be good to go. I didn't think that the waterline had frozen sinceI was in the process of a load of laundry and the tub was filling up.

Oh, the joys of country living!! lolol The water is free but the salt for the conditioner is costing quite a bit every month.

Y'all have a great day. I'm back to my knitting and laundry.

Ohio Joy

* Prayer warrior alert*
Just had a call from Susan: One of her ''goslings'' is going in for emergency dental surgery at 4 pm today EDT. He cracked a filling, got an infection in that tooth which cracked from the pressure of the infection filling the area; the pain became so bad that he pulled it himself and then couldn't find any dental office that would take him in the emergency until yesterday. Antibiotics were prescribed and after 24 hours on med, he will have the surgery this afternoon. He's a guy who spent a lot of years in prison from a very young age and tends to keep to himself and cares for his family and Susan or he would never have called to let her know of his dilemma.

Thanks for caring and praying. Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, good morni g. How are you and Allen today?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like using sea salt or kosher salt mixed with honey and olive oil as a body scrub, but you have to be careful of any open cuts (ouch) and also make a sugar (turbino) scrub with almond oil...I've also made bath fizzes with Epsom salts and oil--I like them all and think they would all work as a bath soak except for the salt.


DH got one salt mixed with pine and is it every wonderful. My skin feels so clean and stops all the itching.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


Hopefully that is the end of the worst of his ordeal and he can now move on to healthier happier times. Prayers and hopes that all starts to get better now and that the healing process goes smoothly and fairly quickly. 
Hugs


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have just pmed two of the KTP members 
with my name, address and phone number as well as my son's email address.

It is a matter of your choice - but what if each of us let two others know by pm either the email of a family member -


, or your telephone number and full name and address? 

At least we could find out if something happened.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm looking for one that would allow me to highlight a row of a lace chart and then move that highlight to the next row and so on. I would want it to save that highlight if i had to shut it down and come back later.A coincidental row counter and repeat counter would be nice too. I prefer knitting lace from charts. I guess i process visual information best. I am unable to find apps that will accommodate charts. DH is working through all of it's knitting apps and the manuals with his big PC just now.


Me too, if you find one that does it all please let me know, that would be the perfect tablet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You sure are accomplishing a lot and it is all hard work. Will be so nice when done. Love the frosted trees. Just beautiful. You are so much warmer than us. It is just 13F/-10.5C right now and a high of 24F/-4.4C tomorrow.


Well, DH is at least. lol 
Yes, it's much warmer here, helps that we are in a valley, we stay at least a few degrees warmer and get less snow, than Cheyenne. Supposed to be 65f today if that doesn't change. Only supposed to be 40f tomorrow though. ;(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great buys...I wasn't sure what a capsule for hire was at first -- our language differences again, but figured it out that it's a place to rent rather than buy. I love learning these new things.


All sorts of strange visions. Thought perhaps it was someone who would come take care of the baby, but then capsule confused me. Picturing a plastic capsule to protect the mother's tummy, rather funny looking and would need different sizes. Finally just kept reading and understood a bit more, but not the capsule part as I ended up thinking a package deal for care of the baby or one of those things that held the diapers and then they would come get them and wash them and return them. LOL Never did get it right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna,

Happy 3rd Birthday for your grandson. What a precious age.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Monday Morning - I slept like a rock last night and feel a little more like myself today. It is blowing like stink as we sailors say and I'm glad that I got some work done outside yesterday. Thanks again for all of your well wishes - Alan is quite overwhelmed at the thought of all of you pulling for him. This disease has affected him in so many ways, and one is the isolation - he has cut off contact with most everyone but me and DD. I haven't heard from him this morning but will head over to the hospital when I do. The hospital is less than 2 miles away and it is so easy to run over. Staying longer than a hour or 2 is difficult because he is so tired and is napping pretty often. A trip over in the morning and then late afternoon has been working fine. Yesterday he was pretty wiped out in the morning so I didn't go over until my afternoon visit. He has his iPad mini that is working out well and cell phone so we chat during the day one way or another. I have to admit that I have been cleaning house like a crazy woman.... but I am almost done and then I will be content to sit back and enjoy it. OK back to page 29 to catch up - unless Alan calls and then I will head out- but I will be back later today if that happens- Hope everyone has a great day - luv-AZ


So glad you managed to get a good sleep last night and are now feeling more like your old self. It's amazing what a good night's rest can do! Lucky that the hospital is so nearby that you can pop in and out whenever you want. Take care of yourself and I hope Alan soon starts to respond to treatment and gets on the road to recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~YEA!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad he is home and on the road to recovery!
> 
> I was going to write and comment, but a head cold has gripped me so am off to sleep and hopefully better health tomorrow! Blessings to all, supporting, healing energies to those in need. Carol il/oh


Hope you feel better soon, head colds are no fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pacer, what a wonderful time for all those learning arm knitting.
> 
> That poor little dear, losing so much weight and not able to eat. Still remembering her in prayer and sending healing wishes.


I hope that they are able to find a long term cure for those poor children, so much to handle at that age, it's amazing how upbeat and positive children can stay, when as adults we get so down about things that are really minor by comparison. Helps to remind me to be happy and positive, my life could be going through so much worse. Keeping them in prayers and thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well it is 23° at 12:20PM - the bright sun helps - some clouds in the sky - bobby says a warm up into the 40's by midweek with rain - that should finish off the last of the snow which is 90% gone right now. I gave the family strict orders to bring warm weather back with them. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just saw an extended weather forecast.....IL & OH area expecting *much* colder than normal thru the end of March. Areas south of that to the coast....just colder than normal. Also wetter for both areas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Monday Morning - I slept like a rock last night and feel a little more like myself today. It is blowing like stink as we sailors say and I'm glad that I got some work done outside yesterday. Thanks again for all of your well wishes - Alan is quite overwhelmed at the thought of all of you pulling for him. This disease has affected him in so many ways, and one is the isolation - he has cut off contact with most everyone but me and DD. I haven't heard from him this morning but will head over to the hospital when I do. The hospital is less than 2 miles away and it is so easy to run over. Staying longer than a hour or 2 is difficult because he is so tired and is napping pretty often. A trip over in the morning and then late afternoon has been working fine. Yesterday he was pretty wiped out in the morning so I didn't go over until my afternoon visit. He has his iPad mini that is working out well and cell phone so we chat during the day one way or another. I have to admit that I have been cleaning house like a crazy woman.... but I am almost done and then I will be content to sit back and enjoy it. OK back to page 29 to catch up - unless Alan calls and then I will head out- but I will be back later today if that happens- Hope everyone has a great day - luv-AZ


Morning AZ. Yes, this can be an isolating disease. Hard for others to understand constant trips to the bathroom and pain, exhaustion, and mental anguish. One doesn't want to be out with this going on. I do so pray they get this under control. I know it will feel so good to have the house done and gets all that nervous energy out. Prayers for Alan and for both of you. I hope they find the right thing for him. Such a puzzling disease and each person is so different. Big Hugs for both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great gas milage I understand. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. We got a Hyundai Genesis. Silver.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks I got it -- I get so many pm's I might have lost it. I will see if I can find a phone number.


Probably was an email. But then who knows. Maybe I dreamt it all. :roll: I know you worked with her closely on the workshops.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


Beautiful! DH is talking about what we need to get to put in our veggie garden. If Mr. P manages the lake, be sure to let us all know. lol 
Have fun with the grands this week. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the main reason I don't have a laptop - my fingers just do not do well on a little keyboard. I have a split keyboard which I really like. I really don't see how the children text so quickly with such little keys. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Me, I would love a stylus for when I am typing on the tablet. My fat fingers often hit the wrong key on the little keys. Why some of my messages have an m instead of a space between words.
> 
> Please do give it a good go or even try a Galaxy Tab.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy St. Patty's day y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't forget to wear your green.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear that chris is home and doing well - the scars can be gotten rid of I would think - but who worries about scars at a time like this. hope this is the last time he needs to go through this. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> My sleep has been awful lately. Went through a long spell sleeping through the night but sadly, that is over.
> Guess you have seen my posts about Christopher being home. He is so lucky to be alive but he will be bearing some big scars from the two surgeries. I told my little Sis that I knew they had added years of life for Christopher but I was sure she had lost several of hers. She said she would gladly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH is at least. lol
> Yes, it's much warmer here, helps that we are in a valley, we stay at least a few degrees warmer and get less snow, than Cheyenne. Supposed to be 65f today if that doesn't change. Only supposed to be 40f tomorrow though. ;(


I like the 65f but will take the 40f. Guess you will be blowing it our way. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they are able to find a long term cure for those poor children, so much to handle at that age, it's amazing how upbeat and positive children can stay, when as adults we get so down about things that are really minor by comparison. Helps to remind me to be happy and positive, my life could be going through so much worse. Keeping them in prayers and thoughts.


Wise words. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need the dragon for your garden purplefi - what is the statue in front of it?

the lake might be a problem - maybe in the back corner? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I like the 65f but will take the 40f. Guess you will be blowing it our way. :thumbup:


I'll set up a couple big fans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me - me who hasn't been in a tub for more years than I can remember. a shower is so much easier - and quicker. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, I have a question for our DIYers. I want to make cupcake shaped bath bombs for my own use and possible market stock. I have been doing online research and have some idea of what to do.
> 
> What I have notices is 2:1 ratio of bicarb soda to citric acid or cream of tartar. I plan to use glycerine as the main binding agent.
> 
> I would like to know what people think about use of sea salt granules in these and was thinking of a honey buzz one with honey in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the main reason I don't have a laptop - my fingers just do not do well on a little keyboard. I have a split keyboard which I really like. I really don't see how the children text so quickly with such little keys. --- sam


They have much smaller fingers than we do. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...Hope you got a good night's sleep. Your knitting sounds like it is coming along. It is an exciting project and can't wait to see the finished knitting.

Martina...Thank you so much for your kind words re: Christopher.

Cmaliza...Hope you are feeling better today.

Sugarsugar...I see you answered my questions about how you are in another post. Exhausted seems to be the answer. You did amazingly well with what you purchased for the baby. Well done.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Angelam...Thank you. Yes, he will definitely be sore. I sure hope he can tolerate the pain medication this time.

Sam...Hope you aren't missing the family too much. Keep busy with us on here, your knitting, and seeing friends. How are you feeling?
I hope the family obeys and brings the warm weather with them and not that they took the cold weather down with them.
Yes Sam. Scars and all, it is with thanks that we look on his precious face. He won this battle with the help of God, all your prayers from KTP, and the skill of the doctor and nurses.


June...You might suggest that to the computer company about putting a thermometer for outside temperature in their Galaxy. Ingenious!!!

Designer...Re: Sherry. Consider it done. 

Julie...Can't wait to see the new vase and flowers in your paintings. So glad the storm passed you by. Julie, the afghan will be so special with your squares in it. Some countries are represented by only one person! I recently saw someone, I think on KP, or perhaps a knitting newsletter...talking about how soft the NZ possum yarn is. Come to think of it, think it was a knitting magazine. People bring in their old magazines to the knitting guild and I always scoop those up.

KateB...Thank you for the thoughts of Christopher. I imagine the pain is great and just hope he can tolerate the pain meds this time.

Sorlenna...Thank you so much for your kind word for Christopher.

Thank you Rookie for keeping the candles going. I just can't believe people did such a beautiful symbolic thing for him. I will let everyone know when I hear more. I would post the photo of him my sister sent but I think it is a little graphic, so under the category of tmi. 
What fun getting your seeds ordered. You are ahead of me. I haven't even found a catalog. You sure are getting so much done, including knitting.

Here's to everyone who stuck their Samsung Galaxy out the window. :thumbup: Sad it doesn't work, but it is a brilliant idea June.

OhioJoy...Just can't imagine pulling one's own tooth. I hope he will be ok after treatment. Sounds like a nightmare. Bless Susan.

Poledra...Thank you so much dear,and yes, I hope that now life can move on.

I so apologize if I have missed thanking someone. I always get behind and never get caught up. Seems like everything in my life is like that right now. Having a pretty tired time right now, but I do think of us all as a group, so a big thank you to all of you. I need to try and tear myself away right now, but you all have been a lifeline for me. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I need a translation sugarsugar - wat is a capsule? I assume a baby hire place is a place where you rent things. --- sam

NOTE: asked and answered



sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, well we survived last night ok I guess. She was awake a few times though with " mum I dont feel good", I just opened one eye and said "I know"... in a there there type of voice and fell instantly asleep again! Anyway so far she is ok tonight.
> I went out for dinner with a few friends for a birthday tonight. It was good therapy but I am so tired I am not much company really. Ah well this will all be in the past soon.
> Got a good bargain today.... I went to a baby hire place here and hired a capsule and had it fitted... I can hire for 6 months for $50 which I think is pretty good. The lovely lady there asked if there was anything else we needed.. not really but what you got? She tells me then that they have closed down one of the Melbourne franchises and she has all their stock.... ex hire for sale. So I ended up buying a hi-low chair that has 6 heights and 3 back adjustments for $50. It is spotless and like new! AND a portacot with bassinet and change mat accessories for $50 that has never even been hired out!! I am impressed.  I have told DD that they are to be kept here to keep in the family for any future grandkids my son may give me.
> :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bentley still uses his at nine months. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> A capsule is designed to protect newborns while in vehicles. the baby is strapped into the removable section. The removable section is inserted into a base and another strap attatches to the lugs on the insert.
> 
> This is designed in the event of a collision to flip in the base and protect the baby. Babies use these from birth until they grow out of them around 3 or 4 months of age. Then they into a car seat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since the screens in our windows are all the 'pop out' kind we only open them an inch or so. All the cats would have to do is lean against them hard and they pop out.
> I know you'll enjoy having windows open and the cats still safe.
> Junek


Thank goodness the rest of the windows have screens that, while they do come out, don't come out easily. The window in the front is a big window but no screen, and no way to put one on the inside and still be able to open the window, so I made one and it's now screwed to the outside window frame. lol It works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Last year the Rochester Knitting Guild did an afghan. Thought you might be interested to see it. I did one square in it, a purple and chartreuse one. A few of the ladies from the guild, but there are about 300 members, so just a sampling. Do you think it is bright enough.:wink: 

Although people may have had an easier time getting this to size since all yarn was the same and same pattern, I do think ours will be truly unique and wonderful representing different countries. I just can't wait to see ours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spell check can't keep up with me - I am constantly hitting the wrong key. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> They have much smaller fingers than we do. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to ask the Prayer warriors to pray from one of our KP members Sherry1 - who is a good friend of mine . She has been fighting serious serious health issues for the past 2 years. She asked on the main forum this morning for Prayers as she has an appointment to get results of some big tests and is hoping and Praying for good results.
> 
> She never complains and is a very fine person -- and has become a dear friend. Please Pray for good results. Shirley


Done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll set up a couple big fans.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Double use, will dry the paint. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I assume a baby hire place is a place where you rent things. --- sam

It must be where you can rent babies!!lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> spell check can't keep up with me - I am constantly hitting the wrong key. --- sam


LOL! My spell check thinks it can write better than I can, changes perfectly good words to things that make absolutely no sense. Even changes names, Derek to Franklin is the main one that comes to mind. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Double use, will dry the paint. :thumbup:


There you go!! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Double use, will dry the paint. :thumbup:


There you go!! :mrgreen: :thumbup:

 OOPS!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Last year the Rochester Knitting Guild did an afghan. Thought you might be interested to see it. I did one square in it, a purple and chartreuse one. A few of the ladies from the guild, but there are about 300 members, so just a sampling. Do you think it is bright enough.:wink:
> 
> Although people may have had an easier time getting this to size since all yarn was the same and same pattern, I do think ours will be truly unique and wonderful representing different countries. I just can't wait to see ours.


That is stunning. I like bright for afghans and quilts. :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

DH and I could not find any JC Briggs app
Trisha



Angora1 said:


> JC Briggs has an app that sounds very much like what you would like to use and you could use it on any computer.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Those Daffy's are so pretty. 
I wish we were that far along toward SRING.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> There you go!! :mrgreen: :thumbup:
> 
> OOPS!


LOL Double Use strikes again. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH and I could not find any JC Briggs app
> Trisha


No wonder. CRAFT struck again. It is:
http://jcbriar.com/

It is like a 3-D way to see pattern so you can see if something is going wrong as you go along as stitches line up as they would in the actual pattern.

*ADDITION:*
You can belong free, but you can also get more things at a small charge. Check it out and see if it is a fit, but others may know of similar things now that JC started the ball rolling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That is stunning. I like bright for afghans and quilts. :thumbup:


It would tend to brighten those dull winter days. I didn't win it though, so it is brightening someone else's days. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good news for Alan. I hope he continues to heal both physically and mentally. It is difficult on the mind when we are so ill. I'm glad that he has the family support. That always helps.

I hope everyone is doing well. I slept good, but woke with a headache. I think it is finally going away. I'm thinking of taking a shower and trying to do a few things. I go to work tomorrow. The dogs will be so sad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie...Can't wait to see the new vase and flowers in your paintings. So glad the storm passed you by. Julie, the afghan will be so special with your squares in it. Some countries are represented by only one person! I recently saw someone, I think on KP, or perhaps a knitting newsletter...talking about how soft the NZ possum yarn is. Come to think of it, think it was a knitting magazine. People bring in their old magazines to the knitting guild and I always scoop those up.
> ...


ooops- Busy morning this morning- so any painting will be later! Hope to get the squares in the post.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Carol, and you too.
> 
> I always remind myself that our wether reporting covers a much larger area than just where I am. And since we are just below the accepted bottom of the Lake Erie ''snow belt'' on this side of the state, sometimes we get the weather from the North and sometimes from the South of us. Several rather large lakes in this general area also have some effect on the weather we get no matter where it is coming from or at what speed.
> 
> ...


Will definitely add him to my prayers. Sounds like he'll appreciate any and all prayers and best wishes.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops- Busy morning this morning- so any painting will be later! Hope to get the squares in the post.


No pressure, just some time in the future. Didn't mean right away.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Last year the Rochester Knitting Guild did an afghan. Thought you might be interested to see it. I did one square in it, a purple and chartreuse one. A few of the ladies from the guild, but there are about 300 members, so just a sampling. Do you think it is bright enough.:wink:
> 
> Although people may have had an easier time getting this to size since all yarn was the same and same pattern, I do think ours will be truly unique and wonderful representing different countries. I just can't wait to see ours.


That's beautiful. LOL on your president's name and singing ability.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

All requesting prayers are on my list. 
The daffodil photos are beautiful,
Just waiting to hear that my eldest has arrived safely in Paris for his early meeting tomorrow. He will be back tomorrow night. 
No other news really except I have finished the granny square blanket for Val. Just needs a quick wash and shape and I can give it to her on Thursday at guild. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81 brighteyes sent me an email I would like to put on here - it is all pictures - is there a way to get it on here? there was no url or I would give that to you. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's http//www.smithfieldstation.com. I think that's right...or if you Google it, it will come up,too.
> I've tried to download a couple of photos if you don't want to mess with looking it up.
> Junek


Love the wonderful porchlike walk all along the way. IIt looks like a wonderful spot for a vacation...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the frosty picture!! And you are making fast work of the Craft Room project- I like Marla's attitude!!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

DH may have found the answer to my search for a highlighting app. Foxit Reader looks like it will work and works on a regular PC. I'll report back after I give it a good go through.
Trisha


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Try Foxit Reader. My DH just found it and we're trying it. I don't want to count my chickens but it looks hopeful.
Trisha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> I have tried to capture it with the camera but the picture is not a patch on what it actually looked like will post it anyway. its amazing what a couple of days of sunshine can do for the plants my magnolia flowers have opened my lilac is shooting and my peach tree is in full flower forgot to take a pic of that so you will have to take my word for it lol.


What a wonderful garden... so many flowering trees. Lovely...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Has anyone else done the lace knitting tutorials by Laura Nelkin on Craftsy? I know Marianne was doing one at one time. I've just completed all three and I must say they were very well done. She is a good teacher -very clear instruction with explanations which make sense and are to the point. If you have ever thought of knitting a lace shawl; this might be just the thing to get you started. I love knitting lace.
> 
> Trish


I only have purchased the one and really enjoy it. Have I done any of the shawls yet? No,,, been too busy doing Dee's and some other projects. I will definitely take more from her... When the classes are on sale, the prices can't be beat... I may just go look at the shawls again and see if the latest Tues. Morn. purchase is enough for any of them. I'm itching to do a little lace...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get a before picture, but the closet and dresser are out, now just need to take down the paneling and paint the walls.  He even got the screen for the front window attached to the outside window frame so that I can open the big front window now without worrying about cats getting out. YAY!!!
> Now to get caught up, but we did get a lot done, he even changed the oil on the car.


Good going on all the work!!! Love the trees.. They look like lace..

My DH is home and cleaning out the shed... and fixing the door. Of course, I have wanted to clean it out completely and move to the other side of the house, but that isn't going to happen!!!

I'm just lethargic. I thought I was going to have to run down and deal with the dog so had planned to get a hair cut and manicure down there. not needed so I just can't come up with a new plan... If I get caught up on here, think I'll put the quilt top together and fix the new pants Dh bought.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> You are never too old to learn something new. Sometimes just need help or more time. Price the tablets and try one out if you can. I'd you are on Skype, I could probably help you that way.
> 
> Used the one app that I downloaded for patterns.Finally figured out how to highlight. Really just a button at the bottom. Simple pattern and can't wait to try it on something more difficult.
> 
> Kathy


The highlighting and note taking on patterns is an app I really want.... what is the name of your app?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the wonderful porchlike walk all along the way. IIt looks like a wonderful spot for a vacation...


It's a lovely, friendly place. My sister had her wedding (second one for them both) reception in the restaurant.
junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> The yarn I bought at TM is some hand dyed cotton and Lion Brand Casey (bamboo cotton/nylon blend, I think.) It was only $1.99 a skein so I bought all they had. Made a small face cloth last night. Also bought a book on crocheted endings. Will post pix.
> 
> Kathy


I bought 5 skiens of the Casey and am looking for a good baby sweater pattern. I bought one skein of the other and will probably do a cloth. It is nice and soft...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> He has been 4 days on ice chips and the CT scan shows some inflammation left so the dr is going to try some topical anti inflammatory meds. She is moving him to clear liquids starting with dinner tonight so we will see how he does. He has made it clear to her and to me that he is not coming home until he is well. Whatever that takes.... so that is a relief. I know that he just hates being in this situation - but I can't really take care of him at home at this point. OK enough about all of that - I need to go catch up - at least for this week!!! I will be back in the time it takes for me to read 20 pages!!!! luv-AZ


Glad there is some progress... I've never heard of topical anti-inflammatory for the bowels but that would be a nice non-invasive aide if they work. I'm glad Alan is wanting to stay put (insurance and hospital policy allowing). It gives him a chance for real rest and therapy and you a break on trying to deal with everything and never knowing just how his system will react.. Funny how the body reacts... and adjusts. I thought I would go crazy with not being allowed to eat for 10 days.. No biggy, other than I was dying for an ice chip. I wasn't allowed anything and throat sure got sore ... Hope the clear liquids go well...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. We got a Hyundai Genesis. Silver.


Good choice. I have a Hyundai Elantra that is a few years old now but the resale value has always remained very high. No mechanical issues.... and will be good for many years to come.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nice progress on the room. BEAUTIFUL trees! Despite all teh hardships, I still like winter! I can deal with the cold easier than I can the heat. I wilt in the heat.


I melt.... I used to do yard work in swim suit with shorts over and could jump in the pool to cool off. now, if it isn't done by 10:30 AM, it isn't happening until at least 7-8 at night.... I can always add a sweater but can only strip so far....... I don't like to sweat....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


I am pretty much in awe that he is being released so soon.... I hope that the pain meds are working for him because a constant pain is so debilitating. Scars fade, and much better than the alternative. It is good that no one is mentioning any loss of functions... Will still keep you all in thoughts and prayers for an uneventful and speedy recuperation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I want to make cupcake shaped bath bombs for my own use and possible market stock. I have been doing online research and have some idea of what to do.
> 
> What I have notices is 2:1 ratio of bicarb soda to citric acid or cream of tartar. I plan to use glycerine as the main binding agent.
> 
> I would like to know what people think about use of sea salt granules in these and was thinking of a honey buzz one with honey in it.


Will the glycerin still give you a bath bomb effect? I think of it as a soap binder. I think the honey would be a very nice blend. Sea salt is great but I think of it as an aide to exfoliating, which is not going to happen in a bath bomb, more in a bar of soap... I'm just giving layman opinions because I have not made soap or bombs myself. I think Gottastitch has though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe I could work on this KF then- only doing the front in the tumbling blocks as I have only a few days left and haven't yet finished the front-and I think that it will look good that way as well! The back though will at least be quick and I have almost finished the ribbing. Was finding it hard to concentrate o nthe v neck shaping and the blocks at the same time so decided that maybe day time might be better for that bit.
> Have fun at the garden shop.


I have seen many vests done that way, with just the front for the design. If it will help your yarn usage, a thin stripe on the back.... not necessarily planned, more random, would go very nicely with his designs. I weave ends in as ai go so really not a lot of extra work... I deep stripe would also work..


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just talked to my DS and the boys have to get tubes in their ears and their adenoids taken out. Poor babies. If they can wait until after April 10 I'll go help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Got a good bargain today.... I went to a baby hire place here and hired a capsule and had it fitted... I can hire for 6 months for $50 which I think is pretty good. The lovely lady there asked if there was anything else we needed.. not really but what you got? She tells me then that they have closed down one of the Melbourne franchises and she has all their stock.... ex hire for sale. So I ended up buying a hi-low chair that has 6 heights and 3 back adjustments for $50. It is spotless and like new! AND a portacot with bassinet and change mat accessories for $50 that has never even been hired out!! I am impressed.  I have told DD that they are to be kept here to keep in the family for any future grandkids my son may give me.
> :thumbup:


Great bargains and you are right to have them stay at your place. This will not be the only grandchild....

I am understanding that "hire" is like our "rent" but don't understand capsule.. What all is included?

EDIT... saw the answer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since the screens in our windows are all the 'pop out' kind we only open them an inch or so. All the cats would have to do is lean against them hard and they pop out.
> I know you'll enjoy having windows open and the cats still safe.
> Junek


My studio is on the second floor and the window ledge next to the sewing machine was a favorite of the cats. I was always afraid to open the window for fear they would lean against the screen and pop it out not a good fall!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> yes, I thought about you not having Heidi to visit with over breakfast. But eat anyway, Sam!!!! You can't afford to lose any weight.
> Junek


A little background music is a good thing when thinks seem too quite...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to ask the Prayer warriors to pray from one of our KP members Sherry1 - who is a good friend of mine . She has been fighting serious serious health issues for the past 2 years. She asked on the main forum this morning for Prayers as she has an appointment to get results of some big tests and is hoping and Praying for good results.
> 
> She never complains and is a very fine person -- and has become a dear friend. Please Pray for good results. Shirley


But of course, and I am still remembering your young friend Amy...... She was having mental health issues. How is that going?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A capsule is designed to protect newborns while in vehicles. the baby is strapped into the removable section. The removable section is inserted into a base and another strap attatches to the lugs on the insert.
> 
> This is designed in the event of a collision to flip in the base and protect the baby. Babies use these from birth until they grow out of them around 3 or 4 months of age. Then they into a car seat.


Thanks,,, that makes sense....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not getting very far myself today. This stupid sinus headache (woke up with it but thought it would go away as it usually does with a little tea) has hung on--DD and I need to go to the grocery later so I did take an ibuprofen, waiting for it to kick in. 

I plan to get a couple of quick pics of both in progress later, anyway, so I'll post those this evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nice car-congrats. I'm like you - I'd rather do all the finding and price negotiation over the phone and then just go pick it up. DH likes the hunt and the haggling.


If the salesmen would only realize that I mean what I say and say what I mean. The minute they look to DH when I am buying a car is the minute they have lost the sale... and, if they have to go "talk to their supervisor" I tell them to send him out because I don't deal with people that don't have the authority to make decisions. Don't tell me how much it is a month.... I am paying cash and only interested in the bottom line and yes, I'm a girl and I want a colored car... don't care what color but not white, black or grey or beige. The real reason is I want to be able to find it in the parking lot!!! They really don't like dealing with me..... Oh, the title, my name only....


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Foxit Reader is what is working and you can use it on a regular old PC so the Samsung went back and I'm using the ASUS Eee PC net book that I already owned.
Trish



Dreamweaver said:


> The highlighting and note taking on patterns is an app I really want.... what is the name of your app?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy St. Patty's day y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't forget to wear your green.


Yes, I am the only non-Irish in the family. we did have a lovely Irish corned beef dinner last night and I am looking forward to the leftovers tonight. Lots and lots of the whipped cream horseradish sauce... I must go get green shirt on because I know the alley kids will be home from school soon and are just aching to pinch someone. I expect them to show up at the door any minute!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just reading for a short bit. On Saturday I had an allergic reaction to something I ate or drank. I am not sure what triggered it so now I need to be more careful. I have never had this happen before. Last night I had problems with my acid reflux so I was up most of the night. As today has progressed, I don't feel so well. I am hoping to go to bed soon.

Daralene...Loved the afghan and so thankful Chris is out of the hospital.

AZSticks....Continuing to pray for you and Alan. 

Sam...sending my thoughts and happy wishes to you while the family is away. You are never alone with all of us by your side.

Kathy...Happy to hear that you got a load close to home and great finds at TM.

Shirley...great idea on sharing phone number and email with a few members of the KTP so we can keep contacts.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I have caught up on this weeks - no commenting - but strangely enough I'm sure I was commenting as I read...a little mental telepathy would be handy at times like this. I just can't concentrate to take notes and to respond to each post that I want to will mean that I will never get caught up. Came back from the hospital and made a breakfast burrito and sat down here to check mail and here I still sit. Time to run back over with today's wish list items - I don't think I'll stay too long - I still need to finish up tax information to drop off at the office tomorrow and I would love to at least get started on the outside of my kitchen cabinets. I think once I start I will be good to go - just that first one that seems like so much work these days!! Still windy - so I can't use the excuse that it is too pretty outside to work inside (that is one of my favorites) I don't know why I'd rather pull weeds than scrub floors.... I'll be back later - luv to all - AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! My spell check thinks it can write better than I can, changes perfectly good words to things that make absolutely no sense. Even changes names, Derek to Franklin is the main one that comes to mind. :roll:


Mine too! I often wonder if you all think I am a blooming idiot... I'm not good at re-reading, since I was always a pretty accurate typist and always seem to be in a hurry. I wish it would just highlight the things it is thinking of changing and letting ME decide. I also love that there is a capital after every period. we talk about doctors much too much to have this irksome trait.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!

That made my day better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 81 brighteyes sent me an email I would like to put on here - it is all pictures - is there a way to get it on here? there was no url or I would give that to you. --- sam


Can you select all, copy and then paste here? Sometimes, a right click on the picture will copy the picture and then you can repost...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I have to send this to Alan - he will love it - she looks so tiny.... is she much smaller than him???


Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I have to send this to Alan - he will love it - she looks so tiny.... is she much smaller than him???


They're both girls--sisters--I think it's just the angle that makes one look bigger. And Peanut has green eyes!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just talked to my DS and the boys have to get tubes in their ears and their adenoids taken out. Poor babies. If they can wait until after April 10 I'll go help.


Darn! I have always been a bit surprised at the tubes.. it seems so common.... I guess they just waited for us to outgrow stuff when I was little. If they both have this at the same time, she sure will have her hands full. I hope they will wait until April so you can give a hand...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm caught up and off to get at least a couple of seams sewn so I can say I did something today......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great bargains and you are right to have them stay at your place. This will not be the only grandchild....
> 
> I am understanding that "hire" is like our "rent" but don't understand capsule.. What all is included?


EDIT.... saw the answer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


Mie too! They are just darling..... Love the look on Millie's face....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mie too! They are just darling..... Love the look on Millie's face....


I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL

Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!

Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

More information, please? I've been using my own mixture of Turbino sugar, honey, Epsom salts and Avon's Skin So Soft as my bath scrub...I sometimes add some peppermint or jasmine essential oils when I feel like it....your mixture sounds wonderful....my skin has taken a real beating this dry winter.



Angora1 said:


> DH got one salt mixed with pine and is it every wonderful. My skin feels so clean and stops all the itching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


They are so lovely! And they will be great company for each other.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


Great news about the job. They are difficult to get now here too, well at least good ones are.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just talked to my DS and the boys have to get tubes in their ears and their adenoids taken out. Poor babies. If they can wait until after April 10 I'll go help.


They'll probably be a lot more comfortable after having it done...but it's no fun for a child to go through that.
Will keep them in prayers.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They'll probably be a lot more comfortable after having it done...but it's no fun for a child to go through that.
> Will keep them in prayers.
> Junek


DD#2 had tubes put in hers, though they didn't remove anything. It did help a lot with reducing ear infections; her doc didn't want her on so many antibiotics so young and neither did I.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading for a short bit. On Saturday I had an allergic reaction to something I ate or drank. I am not sure what triggered it so now I need to be more careful. I have never had this happen before. Last night I had problems with my acid reflux so I was up most of the night. As today has progressed, I don't feel so well. I am hoping to go to bed soon.
> 
> Daralene...Loved the afghan and so thankful Chris is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading for a short bit. On Saturday I had an allergic reaction to something I ate or drank. I am not sure what triggered it so now I need to be more careful. I have never had this happen before. Last night I had problems with my acid reflux so I was up most of the night. As today has progressed, I don't feel so well. I am hoping to go to bed soon.
> 
> So sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope a good sleep will aid in you healing.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


They're so cute...I sure hope it works out so you can get a couple of those babies.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


It's beautiful....Yay for DS getting job. That's always a relief. My grand-daughter has only been working 2 months and she graduated from college in May of last year. She was getting very discouraged. But she found a job in what she majored in and loves it...especially having money to buy what she wants!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am pretty much in awe that he is being released so soon.... I hope that the pain meds are working for him because a constant pain is so debilitating. Scars fade, and much better than the alternative. It is good that no one is mentioning any loss of functions... Will still keep you all in thoughts and prayers for an uneventful and speedy recuperation.


Thank you. Yes, we are all trying to be patient as we know the news will be slow to come now. It does seem way too soon to me. 2 hr. drive back down there too. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just talked to my DS and the boys have to get tubes in their ears and their adenoids taken out. Poor babies. If they can wait until after April 10 I'll go help.


Oh dear. That's not good, but hopefully it will help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great bargains and you are right to have them stay at your place. This will not be the only grandchild....
> 
> I am understanding that "hire" is like our "rent" but don't understand capsule.. What all is included?
> 
> EDIT... saw the answer.


I was thinking of it as our second hand stores, but the name is more like rent. Missed the explanation. LOL Thank goodness someone asked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My studio is on the second floor and the window ledge next to the sewing machine was a favorite of the cats. I was always afraid to open the window for fear they would lean against the screen and pop it out not a good fall!!!


Yes, not a good fall. You would be testing the 9-lives theory and know you don't want to do that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not getting very far myself today. This stupid sinus headache (woke up with it but thought it would go away as it usually does with a little tea) has hung on--DD and I need to go to the grocery later so I did take an ibuprofen, waiting for it to kick in.
> 
> I plan to get a couple of quick pics of both in progress later, anyway, so I'll post those this evening.


Headaches are no fun. Hope you got it under control.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 wrote:
Happy St. Patty's day y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't forget to wear your green.



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I am the only non-Irish in the family. we did have a lovely Irish corned beef dinner last night and I am looking forward to the leftovers tonight. Lots and lots of the whipped cream horseradish sauce... I must go get green shirt on because I know the alley kids will be home from school soon and are just aching to pinch someone. I expect them to show up at the door any minute!!!


I got my DGD a shirt that says, "You Sham Rock." Green shamrocks all over it, of course. One of her birthday presents.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine too! I often wonder if you all think I am a blooming idiot... I'm not good at re-reading, since I was always a pretty accurate typist and always seem to be in a hurry. I wish it would just highlight the things it is thinking of changing and letting ME decide. I also love that there is a capital after every period. we talk about doctors much too much to have this irksome trait.


We always know it is spell check, not you. I must say though that I really enjoy the mistakes as they can be so funny. Not just you, all of us. Makes life more interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


They looks soooooo soft and cuddly. Beautiful faces.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm now told that GS loves his presents (some attachments for his castle) and DD is going to post a video for me. 

Headache's down to a dull roar so hoping to get more knitting done later, of course. Now we need to get some supper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


Oh that would be a wonderful thing wouldn't it. Quite dangerous with yarn though.
Congratulations on DS's job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
It is sure looking beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> More information, please? I've been using my own mixture of Turbino sugar, honey, Epsom salts and Avon's Skin So Soft as my bath scrub...I sometimes add some peppermint or jasmine essential oils when I feel like it....your mixture sounds wonderful....my skin has taken a real beating this dry winter.


I'm not sure you meant me, but in case...
Baththerapy is the name:
There are several brands. It is Siberian Fir as the refreshing ingredient.
http://www.amazon.com/BATHerapy-Mineral-Bath-Salts-Original/dp/B00011TFKY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1395097948&sr=8-3&keywords=bath+therapy+salts
We got it at a local store, but it is available online.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm now told that GS loves his presents (some attachments for his castle) and DD is going to post a video for me.
> 
> Headache's down to a dull roar so hoping to get more knitting done later, of course. Now we need to get some supper.


I know it is hard not getting to be there but at least you will get a video. How nice to know he loves his presents.

Dull roar is not good. Yuck. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer...Sorry to hear about the reaction and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you! This is the kind of thing we have, is it the same?


We have similar with removable bases which are very expensive. We also have a budget conscious one which is used a lot by hire companies and is the one that has been around the longest and has good safety record for protecting babies in bad crashes.

It is the my sister used for all hers and the eldest is now 25.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dull roar is not good. Yuck. Feel better soon.


It's better than it was! And I just sat in the sun spot, which was nice and warm, so that's actually helped some too. The wind's really ripping today, though, which makes allergies worse. :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


How cute! They are such a sweet pair. Are they both coming to live with you? What breed are they?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Both boys have pretty much been sick since they got them, about 5 months. They have taken a lot of antibiotics, and I agree that that is not good. They just can't get well. I hope this will help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> How cute! They are such a sweet pair. Are they both coming to live with you? What breed are they?


That is my plan! They are deagles (1/2 doxie & 1/2 beagle). I had one before and he was wonderful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> If they combine ok, I love it. Bath salts are in use here regularly.


Now why didn't I think of that, bath bombs and bath salts. Thanks for triggering that idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


Terrific news on the job. Not an easy feat in today's world... Bet he is really excited to start and have a paycheck!

Love the blue and the openwork.... Looks like it will be a winner.

We need to organize a "water bucket brigade" for the pups. Someone transport from A to B, another KPer from B to C until we get those girls to you......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick fly by on my way to bed. Bought some more violas and a few other plants at the garden centre. Mr P says he is absolutely not going to dig up our neighbours garden for a lake! Picked up Little Madam from school today and she says I make ther bestest teas cos I cut the bread i weird shapes.

Night night, catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We need to organize a "water bucket brigade" for the pups. Someone transport from A to B, another KPer from B to C until we get those girls to you......[/quote]

I cannot be in the pup brigade. I would not deliver to the next point! They are too precious, and I would want to keep them for myself! I love puppy breath, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I cannot be in the pup brigade. I would not deliver to the next point! They are too precious, and I would want to keep them for myself! I love puppy breath, too!


I would feel the same way. BFF and I will put our heads together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by on my way to bed. Bought some more violas and a few other plants at the garden centre. Mr P says he is absolutely not going to dig up our neighbours garden for a lake! Picked up Little Madam from school today and she says I make ther bestest teas cos I cut the bread i weird shapes.
> 
> Night night, catch you all tomorrow.


Thought it might cause a few ructions! But it was an amusing thought! Great that LM loves her sandwiches! what happens to the crusts- do they go to the birds?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm taking you along the next time I go car shopping. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> If the salesmen would only realize that I mean what I say and say what I mean. The minute they look to DH when I am buying a car is the minute they have lost the sale... and, if they have to go "talk to their supervisor" I tell them to send him out because I don't deal with people that don't have the authority to make decisions. Don't tell me how much it is a month.... I am paying cash and only interested in the bottom line and yes, I'm a girl and I want a colored car... don't care what color but not white, black or grey or beige. The real reason is I want to be able to find it in the parking lot!!! They really don't like dealing with me..... Oh, the title, my name only....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news that you found something that works for you - and for no additional money. yeah. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Foxit Reader is what is working and you can use it on a regular old PC so the Samsung went back and I'm using the ASUS Eee PC net book that I already owned.
> Trish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when are they coming to their forever home? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it migh cause a few ructions! But it was an amusing thought! Great that LM loves her sandwiches! what happens to the crusts- do they go to the birds?


No, she eats them .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry if I am dense here - but is the ruffle top or bottom? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when are they coming to their forever home? --- sam


I am not sure yet. They are just over 6 weeks old now. The sooner the better as far as I'm concerned, but we have to work out a plan since they are so far away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry if I am dense here - but is the ruffle top or bottom? --- sam


It's a collar--I know it's hard to see right now and the needle wasn't long enough to put it over my dress form. I just got the sleeves worked off and got about 1" of the body done. I think I'll put it aside for a bit and work on Charlotte while the light's good now.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am not sure yet. They are just over 6 weeks old now. The sooner the better as far as I'm concerned, but we have to work out a plan since they are so far away.


They looked so sweet, and may well have a big eyed not me look to them already. I am glad that they are sweet tempered dogs, I have a pure miniature dashound 2 doors away from me and it is a little so and so - it knows me and it still growls at me, one of the few breeds that do not take to me straight away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm in if I am at a place close to where they are. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Terrific news on the job. Not an easy feat in today's world... Bet he is really excited to start and have a paycheck!
> 
> Love the blue and the openwork.... Looks like it will be a winner.
> 
> We need to organize a "water bucket brigade" for the pups. Someone transport from A to B, another KPer from B to C until we get those girls to you......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are they? ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am not sure yet. They are just over 6 weeks old now. The sooner the better as far as I'm concerned, but we have to work out a plan since they are so far away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:
 

> They looked so sweet, and may well have a big eyed not me look to them already. I am glad that they are sweet tempered dogs, I have a pure miniature dashound 2 doors away from me and it is a little so and so - it knows me and it still growls at me, one of the few breeds that do not take to me straight away.


The one I had before was the smartest dog I have ever known. And our mini dachshund was very sweet--he was quite protective, though. I've noticed some are more aggressive than others; we know that close breeding also creates personality problems. For me, I'd rather have a mix.



thewren said:


> where are they? ---- sam


They are in KY at my BFF's house.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They are in KY at my BFF's house.


That is pretty far away. I know that you can ship dogs, probably UPS, but I don't know much about it. Might be worth checking into.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is pretty far away. I know that you can ship dogs, probably UPS, but I don't know much about it. Might be worth checking into.


I just looked at UPS and it says all mammals are prohibited.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm taking you along the next time I go car shopping. --- sam


And I love it when they deliver the car and have done those "standard things everyone wants"... like undercoating, etc. If I didn't ask for it, remove the charge or start over with another car... I can wait...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just looked at UPS and it says all mammals are prohibited.


It would take an air flight to insure quick and reasonably safe travel for the pups. Not necessarily a cheap way to get them but quicker.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother (the one who lives in Dallas) fell out of a window when he leaned back on the screen of an open window on the second floor farm house. We were playing hide and seek and he hid behind the heavy velvet drapes in our NE (cold) bedroom -- the window was open and he leaned back on the screen and out he went---those were the days when the storms and screens were swapped out each winter and summer and were just held in by swivel bolts. We gave up looking for him...found him later on the back porch crying and holding his arm---it was broken. He was lucky, though, he missed the cast aluminum vegetable wash tub and the back door cement stoop and fell on the grass. I think he may have been 6 or so...the trouble we used to get into!!



Dreamweaver said:


> My studio is on the second floor and the window ledge next to the sewing machine was a favorite of the cats. I was always afraid to open the window for fear they would lean against the screen and pop it out not a good fall!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They are so cute!!



Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Never did make it up to sew because Caroline came over to do her homework while mom and brother were at some practice or another. We did not have the left over corned beef... crab cakes, rice and baby asparagus.... purchased to be Rachel's dinner if she had come yesterday.... (she does do seafood) Guess I know what we will have tomorrow. 

I'm off to work on the baby blanket or do a quick scarf... I am also on a pattern search for a little clutch bag that could be made out of the ruffle yarn that looks more like ruching. I have the perfect copper color to go with Rachel's dress.... but will probably just take her shopping.

Dre'a and Livey had to drive to Little Rock in order to get a flight out.... I guess we better rethink trying to get to Minneapolis Easter week!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It would take an air flight to insure quick and reasonably safe travel for the pups. Not necessarily a cheap way to get them but quicker.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not even overnight--Fed Ex doesn't take them either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers from here too....the kids do seem to get through it fine---better than the parents who are worrying so much.



jknappva said:


> They'll probably be a lot more comfortable after having it done...but it's no fun for a child to go through that.
> Will keep them in prayers.
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother (the one who lives in Dallas) fell out of a window when he leaned back on the screen of an open window on the second floor farm house. We were playing hide and seek and he hid behind the heavy velvet drapes in our NE (cold) bedroom -- the window was open and he leaned back on the screen and out he went---those were the days when the storms and screens were swapped out each winter and summer and were just held in by swivel bolts. We gave up looking for him...found him later on the back porch crying and holding his arm---it was broken. He was lucky, though, he missed the cast aluminum vegetable wash tub and the back door cement stoop and fell on the grass. I think he may have been 6 or so...the trouble we used to get into!!


He was lucky and I so relate. The girl's bedrooms are on the second floor and I used to really work about open windows when they were little, in case the rough housing got out of hand..... It is lucky we all survived. I remember we used to take turns jumping off the shed roof, never thinking we could land wrong and break something...

Did you make it to WI this week-end? Hope you were feeling well enough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.....yes, this is what I wanted.



Angora1 said:


> I'm not sure you meant me, but in case...
> Baththerapy is the name:
> There are several brands. It is Siberian Fir as the refreshing ingredient.
> http://www.amazon.com/BATHerapy-Mineral-Bath-Salts-Original/dp/B00011TFKY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1395097948&sr=8-3&keywords=bath+therapy+salts
> We got it at a local store, but it is available online.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Kaye...can't wait to see the finished project of your craft room
Angora........So glad Chris is home, I hope he progresses well, and benefited greatly from surgery, keep us posted
Sam....the crockpot recipe for corned beef came out fantastic! Used wine in place of beer, my DH and DS loved it! Thank you! 
Tomorrow, off to bakery for Zeppoles to share at my Wednesday morning knitting group.
Good night family
Jodi


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not even overnight--Fed Ex doesn't take them either.


I was thinking shipping by plane, Sorlenna, not a Fed-Ex flight shipment. My sister and BIL once shipped a pup from San Diego to St. Louis, MO, many, many years ago when his duty tour was up and they were coming home.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh they are darling!!!! Green eyes.... hmmmmm!!! Very cute I just want to hold their wiggley little bodies!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> They're both girls--sisters--I think it's just the angle that makes one look bigger. And Peanut has green eyes!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great news on DS and the job!!!!! That was really quick in this "climate" good for him. Love the color and the lace pattern here..... I wish I could produce something that lovely - I haven't given up yet - just haven't gotten there yet!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been meaning to tell you this one Angora and keep forgetting - Alan jokingly calls me his "bride" and the other day wrote me an email using his iPad mini from the hospital and it said "I can hardly wait to see my birdy" - I knew he didn't catch it when I walked in flapping my arms and tweeting!!!


Angora1 said:


> We always know it is spell check, not you. I must say though that I really enjoy the mistakes as they can be so funny. Not just you, all of us. Makes life more interesting.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea!!!! Castle building is an important task at his age!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I'm now told that GS loves his presents (some attachments for his castle) and DD is going to post a video for me.
> 
> Headache's down to a dull roar so hoping to get more knitting done later, of course. Now we need to get some supper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in on the puppy brigade if I can get them closer to you.

Hope all headaches, backaches, stomach aches from flu, colds, allergies, etc. are now all better.

Prayers for all in need and for our adopted "gosling". Didn't get the corned beef going early enough for tonight's dinner so had shrimp with broccoli (turned out awesome) and will have the full corned beef dinner tomorrow. I went to a new grocery store---bad idea---took forever to find things and the check out was very slow. The Dominicks stores here decided to leave Chicagoland and we have some new ones popping up. I saved quite a bit with the coupons so hope it works out after the newness wears off.

Didn't make it up to WI over the weekend -- thought DH was coming down with cold that I was getting over so we're going next weekend. Have no plans (except having DGS here) for Spring Break which is next week---time for some zoo and museum visits. We may go down to Springfield to visit DD#1 over her break and hit some wineries and the farmers market at the State Fair grounds. I'm sure we'll find lots of things to stay busy.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan always refers to these as "baby brackets"!!! It's that construction worker mindset!!! These are quite the contraption - I don't know if we have that type here or not....


busyworkerbee said:


> We have similar with removable bases which are very expensive. We also have a budget conscious one which is used a lot by hire companies and is the one that has been around the longest and has good safety record for protecting babies in bad crashes.
> 
> It is the my sister used for all hers and the eldest is now 25.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Caught up and relaxing before I figure out what to eat - Alan's chicken broth, cranberry juice and orange jello dinner was a success! Baby steps..... luv-AZ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We did the corned beef brisket thing last night with our typical variations on the theme. We had the brisket simmered 'til done; then scraped all that ''stuff'' from the top of the meat and spooned my homemade whole berry cranberry sauce over the top and slid it into the oven at 350F for about 20 minutes--just long enough to create a glaze for the brisket. Served it with homemade cole slaw and parsley potatoes. The loaf of rye bread came out of the bread machine just in time to cool enough so that we could slice it and it was still warm enough to melt the butter on it. Tim had a slice of pumpkin pie (his personal favorite) and the rest of us passed on dessert--too full!!
It was all delicious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


They are darling! Would love to give them a cuddle.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We did the corned beef brisket thing last night with our typical variations on the theme. We had the brisket simmered 'til done; then scraped all that ''stuff'' from the top of the meat and spooned my homemade whole berry cranberry sauce over the top and slid it into the oven at 350F for about 20 minutes--just long enough to create a glaze for the brisket. Served it with homemade cole slaw and parsley potatoes. The loaf of rye bread came out of the bread machine just in time to cool enough so that we could slice it and it was still warm enough to melt the butter on it. Tim had a slice of pumpkin pie (his personal favorite) and the rest of us passed on dessert--too full!!
> It was all delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It all sounds delicious! Must try that glaze...sounds so good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For any Crocheters on TP . I have a workshop for you! Carol Justice is going to teach us to make a wonderful baby bonnet-- she will teach you how to make floral motifs and put them together in a wearable piece. The class will start on April 2. 

You might have seen some of the work she did. She will be teaching us how to do this type of work by doing a baby bonnet - you will learn how to join motifs and how to make floral motifs. here are some pictures. If you like to crochet here is one I would recommend. Her work is outstanding.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm on the wrong side of the country for the puppy brigade but if there is anything I can do to help get those babies to NM please let me know!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in on the puppy brigade if I can get them closer to you.
> 
> Hope all headaches, backaches, stomach aches from flu, colds, allergies, etc. are now all better.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How beautiful is this and the picture is just priceless. What a wonderful workshop this will be!!! Edit - love the bonnet!


Designer1234 said:


> For any Crocheters on TP . I have a workshop for you! Carol Justice is going to teach us to make a wonderful baby bonnet-- she will teach you how to make floral motifs and put them together in a wearable piece. The class will start on April 2.
> 
> You might have seen some of the work she did. She will be teaching us how to do this type of work by doing a baby bonnet - you will learn how to join motifs and how to make floral motifs. here are some pictures. If you like to crochet here is one I would recommend. Her work is outstanding.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I was thinking shipping by plane, Sorlenna, not a Fed-Ex flight shipment. My sister and BIL once shipped a pup from San Diego to St. Louis, MO, many, many years ago when his duty tour was up and they were coming home.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We'll have to check out other things. Of course I just want to go there myself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Great news on DS and the job!!!!! That was really quick in this "climate" good for him. Love the color and the lace pattern here..... I wish I could produce something that lovely - I haven't given up yet - just haven't gotten there yet!!!


It's fairly simple; once I get the pattern ready you could be a tester.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and relaxing before I figure out what to eat - Alan's chicken broth, cranberry juice and orange jello dinner was a success! Baby steps..... luv-AZ


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No, she eats them .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I was thinking shipping by plane, Sorlenna, not a Fed-Ex flight shipment. My sister and BIL once shipped a pup from San Diego to St. Louis, MO, many, many years ago when his duty tour was up and they were coming home.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ringo was AirFreighted to me as a 5 month old- (I had been away in Britain most of his life) Surely if they can do it here- you would be able to in the States?


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

I noticed you are from upstate NY but never dreamed it would be Rochester and that I would see a very dear friend on your photo. NH on the far right is like a sister, and she is the one that got me started into knitting again after many years doing other crafts. We now live many states away. I am a follower of the TP but never have chimed until now. N has told me of your guild and I wish I could be part of it but....living in AZ and MN it has to be a dream. Thank you for sharing the picture of the lovely quilt and HAPPY faces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am glad the crockpot recipe turned out well - since it was just me I went in to kissner's - their portions are huge - I am stuffed - corn beef, cabbage and creamed new red potatoes. $7.75 which I thought was most reasonable - they really fill your plate - and a miller lite and twenty pages read in "while my pretty one knits". --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Kaye...can't wait to see the finished project of your craft room
> Angora........So glad Chris is home, I hope he progresses well, and benefited greatly from surgery, keep us posted
> Sam....the crockpot recipe for corned beef came out fantastic! Used wine in place of beer, my DH and DS loved it! Thank you!
> Tomorrow, off to bakery for Zeppoles to share at my Wednesday morning knitting group.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like a lot of good bargains! You've lost me on the 'capsule' I have no idea what that is, unless it's auto correct for car seat?


As you got a much better explantaion laready I will just say HI!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no cabbage? --- sam



jheiens said:


> We did the corned beef brisket thing last night with our typical variations on the theme. We had the brisket simmered 'til done; then scraped all that ''stuff'' from the top of the meat and spooned my homemade whole berry cranberry sauce over the top and slid it into the oven at 350F for about 20 minutes--just long enough to create a glaze for the brisket. Served it with homemade cole slaw and parsley potatoes. The loaf of rye bread came out of the bread machine just in time to cool enough so that we could slice it and it was still warm enough to melt the butter on it. Tim had a slice of pumpkin pie (his personal favorite) and the rest of us passed on dessert--too full!!
> It was all delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

KERMN said:


> I noticed you are from upstate NY but never dreamed it would be Rochester and that I would see a very dear friend on your photo. NH on the far right is like a sister, and she is the one that got me started into knitting again after many years doing other crafts. We now live many states away. I am a follower of the TP but never have chimed until now. N has told me of your guild and I wish I could be part of it but....living in AZ and MN it has to be a dream. Thank you for sharing the picture of the lovely quilt and HAPPY faces.


Sorry, this was in reply to Angora 1 and her picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kermin - you may not be able to join the guild with daralene but you certainly can keep up with it by joining us for a cuppa and talking to us and to daralene - we would love to have you - new people add so much to our conversation. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so do join us again soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



KERMN said:


> I noticed you are from upstate NY but never dreamed it would be Rochester and that I would see a very dear friend on your photo. NH on the far right is like a sister, and she is the one that got me started into knitting again after many years doing other crafts. We now live many states away. I am a follower of the TP but never have chimed until now. N has told me of your guild and I wish I could be part of it but....living in AZ and MN it has to be a dream. Thank you for sharing the picture of the lovely quilt and HAPPY faces.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We'll have to check out other things. Of course I just want to go there myself!


Look on some rescue sites and see what they say about shipping animals. My dog flew with me to San Diego. I have to admit that I was worried because she was in the cargo area, but she did fine. Was nervous, but ok. Of course, since this is a friend, you could have a short visit before heading back and then it wouldn't be such a long, hard trip. Good luck.

Good night. Work tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If the salesmen would only realize that I mean what I say and say what I mean. The minute they look to DH when I am buying a car is the minute they have lost the sale... and, if they have to go "talk to their supervisor" I tell them to send him out because I don't deal with people that don't have the authority to make decisions. Don't tell me how much it is a month.... I am paying cash and only interested in the bottom line and yes, I'm a girl and I want a colored car... don't care what color but not white, black or grey or beige. The real reason is I want to be able to find it in the parking lot!!! They really don't like dealing with me..... Oh, the title, my name only....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Just because you're a girl doesn't mean you don't know what you want and are doing, that's for sure. I've put engines in cars, along with a multitude of other parts, (drives DH crazy that I usually can tell him what's wrong with the truck or car and then when he checks it out, I'm right  ) so I really don't like being patted on the head and treated like I should just go take off my shoes and do the dishes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


AWE!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could reach through the screen and get them now. LOL
> 
> Also got word today that DS has a job! Woot!
> 
> Here's the blue one--in progress--not the best pic, because the ruffle is curling up right now, but to give you some idea.


Fabulous news on the job! Wouldn't it be great if you could just hit the send button and they popped out a printer type thing?
That's very pretty, love the color too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Happy St. Patty's day y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't forget to wear your green.
> 
> I got my DGD a shirt that says, "You Sham Rock." Green shamrocks all over it, of course. One of her birthday presents.


LOL!! I forgot to put on green. :hunf: 
Wasn't planning to go anywhere but then Marla called and wanted to know if I wanted to go run with her, was in all grey sweats, DH wanted to stay home and chill, so I went. He said he didn't want to ruin a perfectly good plan, I asked him which one, he said his plan for him to do nothing but watch tv from the couch all day. lolol... Then I spoiled him and ordered him Chinese for dinner, he was in heaven, almost, I even made him dessert. lolol... He's so easy. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by on my way to bed. Bought some more violas and a few other plants at the garden centre. Mr P says he is absolutely not going to dig up our neighbours garden for a lake! Picked up Little Madam from school today and she says I make ther bestest teas cos I cut the bread i weird shapes.
> 
> Night night, catch you all tomorrow.


LOL!! Awe, the party pooper, of course I'm fairly sure the neighbor in question would probably rather he did not dig up the garden either. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
LOL, Little Madam knows what she likes. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It would take an air flight to insure quick and reasonably safe travel for the pups. Not necessarily a cheap way to get them but quicker.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, years ago, I had a German Shepard pup shipped from New Jersey to Kodiak, Ak. He was the sweetest smartest dog I've ever had. Not a cheap flight though. The breeder was Marlas best friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm on the wrong side of the country for the puppy brigade but if there is anything I can do to help get those babies to NM please let me know!!!


Me too, I'm in.  
DH too, though he doesn't know it yet. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, on that note, I'm caught up and headed to bed. 
Sweet dreams and a happy day tomorrow. 
Hugs everyone.


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> kermin - you may not be able to join the guild with daralene but you certainly can keep up with it by joining us for a cuppa and talking to us and to daralene - we would love to have you - new people add so much to our conversation. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so do join us again soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you Sam. Wish I could send you some of our beautiful AZ weather but soon you will be warm again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to try it this way next time I make it....sounds really good. On The Chew today, the chef grated fresh horseradish directly on the brisket....gave me some ideas!!



jheiens said:


> We did the corned beef brisket thing last night with our typical variations on the theme. We had the brisket simmered 'til done; then scraped all that ''stuff'' from the top of the meat and spooned my homemade whole berry cranberry sauce over the top and slid it into the oven at 350F for about 20 minutes--just long enough to create a glaze for the brisket. Served it with homemade cole slaw and parsley potatoes. The loaf of rye bread came out of the bread machine just in time to cool enough so that we could slice it and it was still warm enough to melt the butter on it. Tim had a slice of pumpkin pie (his personal favorite) and the rest of us passed on dessert--too full!!
> It was all delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Me, I would love a stylus for when I am typing on the tablet. My fat fingers often hit the wrong key on the little keys. Why some of my messages have an m instead of a space between words.
> 
> Please do give it a good go or even try a Galaxy Tab.


You can buy a pen with a rubber tip to use. I have found them at Wal-Mart and Big Lots. Should have them in any office supply store who sells tablets or at your cell phone store. I even bought ones at a truck stop for my DD2 to try out on her IPhone.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm looking for one that would allow me to highlight a row of a lace chart and then move that highlight to the next row and so on. I would want it to save that highlight if i had to shut it down and come back later.A coincidental row counter and repeat counter would be nice too. I prefer knitting lace from charts. I guess i process visual information best. I am unable to find apps that will accommodate charts. DH is working through all of it's knitting apps and the manuals with his big PC just now.


Visual Knitting is an app I have been using. It holds the highlighted area even when you go out of it. Also had row counters on the same screen.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget chained to the middle of the kitchen floor - baby in arms and one in the oven. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Just because you're a girl doesn't mean you don't know what you want and are doing, that's for sure. I've put engines in cars, along with a multitude of other parts, (drives DH crazy that I usually can tell him what's wrong with the truck or car and then when he checks it out, I'm right  ) so I really don't like being patted on the head and treated like I should just go take off my shoes and do the dishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - it is to be in the 40's later in the week - that will feel like a heat wave. lol --- sam



KERMN said:


> Thank you Sam. Wish I could send you some of our beautiful AZ weather but soon you will be warm again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - and the color is perfect. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have just pmed two of the KTP members
> with my name, address and phone number as well as my son's email address.
> 
> It is a matter of your choice - but what if each of us let two others know by pm either the email of a family member -
> ...


I've given all my family members instructions to let you all know if anything happens. Althea will also find out so I might mention to her as well to come on here so you have two backups. A number have my email address and/or phone as well so I shouldn't just drop out of circulation with no warning. I'm sure if anything happens that they will keep my phone for a while befroe closing it down.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, all. We had a great trip & lots of visiting. We ended up going to Kelowna,BC as well to visit Delberts other aunt & uncle, she has early alzeimers so we thought we better visit while she is still not too bad. Our travels through the mountains were wet & foggy but not too bad, we spend 40 mnutes in a lineup at Rogers pass while they cleaned up an avalanche. The snow here has really sunk while we were away but spring is still a way off.
Jinx, your grand daughter looks beautiful in that dress, she'll be fighting the guys off with a stick.
Betty, sorry your daughter didn't get better news at the Mayo, hopefully things will at least continue to improve slowly. Prayers for your niece, ot a very hopeful diagnosis.
Angora, glad Christopher came through his surgery OK, hope he recovers quickly.
Shirley, your cotton sweater looks great, I have not made much with cotton before but the one I have in progress is cotton/bamboo, very soft , I hope it keeps it's shape as well as yours.
Julie, your painting looks great
Kathy, the tatting s lovely, maybe someday, as you said, so many projects, so little time.
Sam, more great recipes, I think I will look for corned beef when I shop tomorrow, as I have never had it.
Gwen, hope you are feeling better 

Only 3 more days with this sling, thank God, am so sick of it but the shoulder seems fine, easier to get dressed & such each day so hopefully with physio I'll be back doing everything soon.
You have been a gabby bunch since Friday, 54 pages for me to catch up, that will take a whole day.
Must get off to bed


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> \ The Dominicks stores here decided to leave Chicagoland and we have some new ones popping up. I saved quite a bit with the coupons so hope it works out after the newness wears off.
> 
> Didn't make it up to WI over the weekend -- thought DH was coming down with cold that I was getting over so we're going next weekend. Have no plans (except having DGS here) for Spring Break which is next week---time for some zoo and museum visits. We may go down to Springfield to visit DD#1 over her break and hit some wineries and the farmers market at the State Fair grounds. I'm sure we'll find lots of things to stay busy.


What chains are moving in? Glad you stayed home rather than risk the girls getting sick... I didn't know they did a Farmer's market at the fairgrounds. cool! Boy, did I ever look forward to that fair when a kid visiting my grandparents...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Just because you're a girl doesn't mean you don't know what you want and are doing, that's for sure. I've put engines in cars, along with a multitude of other parts, (drives DH crazy that I usually can tell him what's wrong with the truck or car and then when he checks it out, I'm right  ) so I really don't like being patted on the head and treated like I should just go take off my shoes and do the dishes.


Dad made me take an engine apart before I could get my license. My comment on the girl part was because of wanting a colored car... Back in the old, old days, that was about all the salesmen thought the women were good for.. picking the color....

Her is my funny mechanical story for the week. Maybe I already told it.. don't remember.

We had to make a special stop for some Liquid plumber. DH said the sink was stopped up in the kitchen. News to me since it was fine when I cleared up after a meal...

He did his thing and still clogged the next morning so he was sure we would have to replace garbage disposal. He bailed out all the water.. He had left a large pot of water in the sink previously, which drives me to distraction. if you are going to put soap and water in it, finish washing it.... I put a plastic container in the water to let it soak before putting it into the recycle. There were already some silverware items in there . When he dumped it out, the little container fit the hole exactly and, being clear, was invisible. Now I have the perfect excuse to not pick up the kitchen and he just might learn to leave the sink empty, as requested....

We had to make a special stop for some Liquid


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


That is looking good to me.... (The melatonin seemed to stop working for me so I am trying Valerian Root now... I was told by the doctor to take the melatonin at dinner, not bedtime... as the bottle instructs.) sweet dreams...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only 3 more days with this sling, thank God, am so sick of it but the shoulder seems fine, easier to get dressed & such each day so hopefully with physio I'll be back doing everything soon.


Glad it was a good trip and a nice way to pass the time while you are still in the sling... 3 days... piece of cake.... You will have those needles clicking in no time....

I'm going to check out the stores for sales on the corned beef now that the holiday is over. We did make it, but would like to stick some in the freezer for another day...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to do my one puzzle and get to bed. it is Sit and Stitch tomorrow and my BFF will be calling early... I am so sick of this blanket... Hwever much gets done tomorrow is how long it is going to be.... now to decide on an edging or not....


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> You can buy a pen with a rubber tip to use. I have found them at Wal-Mart and Big Lots. Should have them in any office supply store who sells tablets or at your cell phone store. I even bought ones at a truck stop for my DD2 to try out on her IPhone.
> 
> Kathy


 :wink: Will keep that in mind next time I am near either Kmart or Office Works. Ta Kathy. I do know the stylus's for the windows 8 tablets don't work on mine.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've given all my family members instructions to let you all know if anything happens. Althea will also find out so I might mention to her as well to come on here so you have two backups. A number have my email address and/or phone as well so I shouldn't just drop out of circulation with no warning. I'm sure if anything happens that they will keep my phone for a while befroe closing it down.


Margaret, you have both my email address and mobile number so if I go silent, you can still contact me. Shouldn't happen. Also have some ladies and Sam on Skype.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have seen many vests done that way, with just the front for the design. If it will help your yarn usage, a thin stripe on the back.... not necessarily planned, more random, would go very nicely with his designs. I weave ends in as ai go so really not a lot of extra work... I deep stripe would also work..


Wondered about that, but as the cast on and first row are in different colour (or cast off end for the nexk and armholes) I might leave it at that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


A basket full of lovely mischief I bet! They are both so beautifully cute.
I hope your headache is gone now. I often try decongestant (sudofed) for sinus headaches if they don't lift with ibuprofen, but they make your throat dry too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pacer...Sorry to hear about the reaction and hope you feel better soon.


Healing wishes, Pacer.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by on my way to bed. Bought some more violas and a few other plants at the garden centre. Mr P says he is absolutely not going to dig up our neighbours garden for a lake! Picked up Little Madam from school today and she says I make ther bestest teas cos I cut the bread i weird shapes.
> 
> Night night, catch you all tomorrow.


Just love the endorsement from Little Madam! Nothing less to be expected from our Purple though :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I was thinking shipping by plane, Sorlenna, not a Fed-Ex flight shipment. My sister and BIL once shipped a pup from San Diego to St. Louis, MO, many, many years ago when his duty tour was up and they were coming home.
> 
> Ohio Joy


One of our private pilot friends flies dogs in from England to Jersey for one of the re-homing charities. Not the same distances involved but you may find something similar in your area, Sorlenna.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have been meaning to tell you this one Angora and keep forgetting - Alan jokingly calls me his "bride" and the other day wrote me an email using his iPad mini from the hospital and it said "I can hardly wait to see my birdy" - I knew he didn't catch it when I walked in flapping my arms and tweeting!!!


'Bird' was used as slang for girlfriend when I was a girl.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have just pmed two of the KTP members
> with my name, address and phone number as well as my son's email address.
> 
> It is a matter of your choice - but what if each of us let two others know by pm either the email of a family member -
> ...


Just for future reference, Julie has my phone and address, Lin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Quick hooray from Alderney as We got back yesterday and awoke to SUNSHINE today. Long may it last.
> These are just pics from the balcony, showing views S, N and E


Beautiful photos. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> She has the 7" tablet and we have wi-fi in the house because of my laptop. When she moved in with me, I gave her my desktop and bought a Dell laptop (that I still love) so need the router for it. Her desktop mouse died and she had bought an el-cheapo tablet in Dec. Well, it died last week. I emailed my other daughter in Tx because she was expecting an email to tell her Barb's tablet had died and she knew she couldn't afford to buy a new one. So generous sister that she is...she bought her the Samsung.
> That's how I found out how much I was missing with this Fire. It sounds like the Samsung is great from what all owners have said. Thanks for your review!
> I've had so much 'help' from friends that I bought the tablet last night.
> Junek


 :thumbup: Good for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have been meaning to tell you this one Angora and keep forgetting - Alan jokingly calls me his "bride" and the other day wrote me an email using his iPad mini from the hospital and it said "I can hardly wait to see my birdy" - I knew he didn't catch it when I walked in flapping my arms and tweeting!!!


That made me laugh and reminded me of a funny (and true) story.....we had an Indian doctor in our practice who wasn't aware of the many names older men can use to refer to their genitals, so when an old man came in who was having trouble with his waterworks and said to the doc, "It's my birdy, doctor," the doctor was a bit puzzled. Then when the old man repeated, "It's my birdy," the doctor replied, "Oh, many happy returns!"   :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Melvyn, glad you're feeling OK today after a not too good Saturday. Your magnolia is spectacular, especially against the blue sky.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and relaxing before I figure out what to eat - Alan's chicken broth, cranberry juice and orange jello dinner was a success! Baby steps..... luv-AZ


Great news! Fingers crossed for the next meals. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!! Told Marla that David wasn't sure about pulling down the paneling yet, even though he doesn't want me to just paint over it, her comment was " pull it down, what's the worst that can happen, if need be we just make an emergency repair call to our contractor". lolol So tomorrow, if not tonight, the paneling comes down.
> David said he good at demolition, construction, not so much. LOLOL!


Good luck! I bet it will look brilliant when the room is finished.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The store I went to is called Ultra...Mariano's is moving into some of the previous Dominicks stores (Love those stores) -- Jewel is taking over some of them and Tony's Market now has 3-4 stores. The fruit & vegetable stores are going full service so we have quite a few options including Meier's, Whole Foods & Trader Joes. They have the farmer's markets almost year round with the indoor facilities of the fairgrounds - like to get home-made cheeses, sausages, eggs, ice cream and wines....there are quite a few wineries in that area now. Love going to the State Fairs and we try to hit both the one in Milwaukee, WI and in Springfield, IL each summer.



Dreamweaver said:


> What chains are moving in? Glad you stayed home rather than risk the girls getting sick... I didn't know they did a Farmer's market at the fairgrounds. cool! Boy, did I ever look forward to that fair when a kid visiting my grandparents...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never had any luck with either the melatonin or Valerian Root...but have to admit that I didn't give the Valerian Root much of a chance....couldn't get past the smell of it very well.



Dreamweaver said:


> That is looking good to me.... (The melatonin seemed to stop working for me so I am trying Valerian Root now... I was told by the doctor to take the melatonin at dinner, not bedtime... as the bottle instructs.) sweet dreams...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the way the Charlotte is coming along. Several people know how to get ahold of me - Jynx, Designer, Kathy, Kathy, Pup Lover, CMaliza, Sam, Gwen, AZ Sticks, Julie, Pacer, 5MMDPNs (miss you, Zoe!)PurpleFi, Gypsycream, Angora, Ceili, plus some others around here....so if you don't hear from me, send out the alarm and you'll have a whole posse to send.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by on my way to bed. Bought some more violas and a few other plants at the garden centre. Mr P says he is absolutely not going to dig up our neighbours garden for a lake! Picked up Little Madam from school today and she says I make ther bestest teas cos I cut the bread i weird shapes.
> 
> Night night, catch you all tomorrow.


Well thats a shame- totally unexpected of course.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's better than it was! And I just sat in the sun spot, which was nice and warm, so that's actually helped some too. The wind's really ripping today, though, which makes allergies worse. :thumbdown:


That is the one down side of warmer weather..Allergies. :thumbdown: Glad the sun felt good. Hope the headache is at least gone today but the allergies...uh oh.

I just saw under your name that you have your patterns on Craftsy also. The diamond black scarf and hat are just gorgeous. If you posted that one I didn't see it. Quite lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Both boys have pretty much been sick since they got them, about 5 months. They have taken a lot of antibiotics, and I agree that that is not good. They just can't get well. I hope this will help.


Let's hope this does the trick!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have fallen asleep sitting at my computer! If Alan hadn't called I would have been awfully sore from the weird position I was in!! I must go to bed - thanks again for all of the words of wisdom and encouragement. What a wonderful group of friends this is. Sending you all the best -luv-AZ


I am glad Alan is going to stay in hospital until they get this sorted. You take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Now why didn't I think of that, bath bombs and bath salts. Thanks for triggering that idea.


 You are very welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by on my way to bed. Bought some more violas and a few other plants at the garden centre. Mr P says he is absolutely not going to dig up our neighbours garden for a lake! Picked up Little Madam from school today and she says I make ther bestest teas cos I cut the bread i weird shapes.
> 
> Night night, catch you all tomorrow.


I love violas. Yes, don't think neighbors would like it unless you could get them to move. :wink: That is so cute about you making the bestest teas with the bread in weird shapes. Grandmas are just so wise! Especially this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver wrote:
If the salesmen would only realize that I mean what I say and say what I mean. The minute they look to DH when I am buying a car is the minute they have lost the sale... and, if they have to go "talk to their supervisor" I tell them to send him out because I don't deal with people that don't have the authority to make decisions. Don't tell me how much it is a month.... I am paying cash and only interested in the bottom line and yes, I'm a girl and I want a colored car... don't care what color but not white, black or grey or beige. The real reason is I want to be able to find it in the parking lot!!! They really don't like dealing with me..... Oh, the title, my name only....



thewren said:


> i'm taking you along the next time I go car shopping. --- sam


I was wishing for the same thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Chris did come home from the hospital today. Apparently this aneurysm was in the frontal lobe behind the eye. Chris now has a huge scar going from above the eyebrow up toward the skull and then back down along to the jaw. They had to even cut the jaw muscle. My sister sent me a photo and It looks like the other one was in the top of the brain in the center because it looks like a big indentation there. Thank God he can now begin healing. He is of course suffering a huge headache and his jaw is quite sore as they had to cut through the upper part of it too. With time he will heal. Nothing has been said to give any indication that he is any different, so nothing that can be observed has changed. How wonderful. How can I thank all of you enough for your support. It meant so much when I told them you had lit candles & were praying for Chris. I lit battery ones to avoid a fire. Big Hugs and thank you.


Wonderful news! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....yes, this is what I wanted.


You are welcome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> You sure are accomplishing a lot and it is all hard work. Will be so nice when done. Love the frosted trees. Just beautiful. You are so much warmer than us. It is just 13F/-10.5C right now and a high of 24F/-4.4C tomorrow.


Brrr :shock: Thats a bit too cold. Should you be warming up soon?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it looks like I have been blocked by admin for some reason. Well I do know I found a KP thing in my spam somehow, I checked first saw nothing than tried to fix the no notifications to be told I was blocked. PMed Admin and then found the email in Spam this time.. So now I'm stuck with no notifications. And that will make the workshop harder. 
I know I can go to watched topics but it takes me to the start of them each time which is useless for the long ones. Not a happy chappy right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Great news on DS and the job!!!!! That was really quick in this "climate" good for him. Love the color and the lace pattern here..... I wish I could produce something that lovely - I haven't given up yet - just haven't gotten there yet!!!


If Julie gives another workshop on lace you will be able to do it. :wink:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, it is still quite mild though. Mr P and I will be visiting the garden centre this morning as he wants some more plants for the top flower bed. I think visiting the gardens last Friday has given him some ideas. NOt sure where we will put the lake though!!!
> DD is very busy with her production of Bugsey Malone which we are all going to see on Friday. I will be doing quite a few school pick ups this week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> Monday photos....


Wow! They are unusual daffodils, I didnt know there were so many types. I wish I had a Mr P to do my garden!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have been meaning to tell you this one Angora and keep forgetting - Alan jokingly calls me his "bride" and the other day wrote me an email using his iPad mini from the hospital and it said "I can hardly wait to see my birdy" - I knew he didn't catch it when I walked in flapping my arms and tweeting!!!


Oh that is so funny and precious. I'll bet it felt so good to be laughing. Really, spell check does make for some moments where I laugh till I cry when I see what I sent to someone. Wish I could have seen you flapping your arms and tweeting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Still praying for a miracle with Alan. There were several time when my BFF's son was in the hospital just like Alan. I know how serious it is and how discouraging it can be, so moments of laughter and love, like his bride arriving like a birdie are precious indeed. Big Hugs for both of you and continued prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well it looks like I have been blocked by admin for some reason. Well I do know I found a KP thing in my spam somehow, I checked first saw nothing than tried to fix the no notifications to be told I was blocked. PMed Admin and then found the email in Spam this time.. So now I'm stuck with no notifications. And that will make the workshop harder.
> I know I can go to watched topics but it takes me to the start of them each time which is useless for the long ones. Not a happy chappy right now.


 :thumbdown: Oh dear. can you go to "my posts" and get there quicker?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Well, dummy me...my daughter said when I asked her about the temperature....(she thought I'd lost my mind)NO, she didn't have the tablet outside the window...she had the weather channel on it! and that's how she got the temperature. Oh , well, it would have been nice! Good joke on me...It's always good to be able to laugh at ourselves. Of course, I do things like that so often that I should be rolling on the floor with laughter!
> Junek


LOL!! They say you should be able to laugh at yourself... I know I often do.  :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Awe, the party pooper, of course I'm fairly sure the neighbor in question would probably rather he did not dig up the garden either. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> LOL, Little Madam knows what she likes. :thumbup:


My neighbour is a she not a he, she was widowed last summer. She is also one of my closest friends and when we both have our grandchildren over they spend a lot of time running backwards and forwards to play. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all...
> Julie, your painting looks great...
> 
> Only 3 more days with this sling, thank God, am so sick of it but the shoulder seems fine, easier to get dressed & such each day so hopefully with physio I'll be back doing everything soon.
> ...


Glad to hear you will be out of the sling soon! And that the shoulder seems OK!
Thanks for the compliment!- I think I will be looking to buying some flowers- not a lot in my garden presently- the Jerusalem Artichoke does not last when cut!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sorlenna - and the color is perfect. --- sam


That's just what I was going to say :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just hear your 'there there' voice. Not surprised you are so tired during the day. Your 'haul' from the Hire Shop sounds wonderful- good on you for keeping them at 'home' gotta have a few ground rules! It was good to hear that Oscar was able to help calm DD the other night. (or was that day time?)


It was during the night. Poor Oscar he was woken up with the two of us up. So I let him through (he sleeps in my laundry) and she had him on her knee for quite a while. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sounds like a lot of good bargains! You've lost me on the 'capsule' I have no idea what that is, unless it's auto correct for car seat?


Its a baby seat/carrier for newborn to about 6 months... faces rearward in the car. Does that help?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just for future reference, Julie has my phone and address, Lin.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you! This is the kind of thing we have, is it the same?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I was just about to look for a picture to post for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the way the Charlotte is coming along. Several people know how to get ahold of me - Jynx, Designer, Kathy, Kathy, Pup Lover, CMaliza, Sam, Gwen, AZ Sticks, Julie, Pacer, 5MMDPNs (miss you, Zoe!)PurpleFi, Gypsycream, Angora, Ceili, plus some others around here....so if you don't hear from me, send out the alarm and you'll have a whole posse to send.


There's several people likewise who know how to contact me, if I fade out of the picture ever!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.

Tuesday photos....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it looks like I have been blocked by admin for some reason. Well I do know I found a KP thing in my spam somehow, I checked first saw nothing than tried to fix the no notifications to be told I was blocked. PMed Admin and then found the email in Spam this time.. So now I'm stuck with no notifications. And that will make the workshop harder.
> I know I can go to watched topics but it takes me to the start of them each time which is useless for the long ones. Not a happy chappy right now.


Not a good time to have it happen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KATE.... here is a picture of the type I hired. 


Gosh I didnt realise the picture was SO big :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> If Julie gives another workshop on lace you will be able to do it. :wink:


Shirley has not asked me! Mind you neither had I volunteered- but *Sandi- AZ* if there is anything I can help you with let me know- but it could easily be beyond my abilities! I know many whose work is much more skilled than my own!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> no cabbage? --- sam


It went into the slaw, Sam. Tim would have eaten the cabbage cooked but not the slaw. However, Don and Ben really like all my variations on cole slaw and the head of cabbage I had was quite small. Making it into slaw with the onion, carrot, etc. made more servings, so the guys could eat more of it, more often. Tim had steamed broccoli and that pleased him well.

I said it was a variation on the whole corned beef, cabbage,and potato menu for the day. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


come summer it will look lovelier- when there is not so much soil- nothing nicer than a British herbaceous border! Just missed the Tuesday bit! One minute past mid-night!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great buys...I wasn't sure what a capsule for hire was at first -- our language differences again, but figured it out that it's a place to rent rather than buy. I love learning these new things.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yep you can hire things (or rent) for a length of time then return when finished. Then when they get excess stock or update stock, they sell at a very reduced price. The high chair and portacot couldnt have been hired out much as they are like new!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...Your brother's fall out the window was near tragic. A broken arm was not good, but so much better than the alternatives. It is amazing that we have a problem with over population when there are so many close calls.

Dreamweaver...Your dinner sounds lovely. Hope Drea & Livey had a good drive to Little Rock. Too bad they had such a drive. Was that so they could get a better fare?

Angelyaya...Thank you for your kind words. We haven't heard any more news, which I am hoping is good news. Even my sister hasn't bothered his wife and is patiently waiting for a call. She is taking their wee one to work with her as she is a Nanny and all the children get along great. She cares for twins and a brother 2 yrs. older when he is out of school or when he gets home from school.
What or who is Zeppoles?

Purplefi...That hellebore is absolutely gorgeous and the border filling in beautifully. Sure is a lot of work as I know it isn't just putting the flowers in but adding to the bedding and weeding and watering. The reward being a gorgeous garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was during the night. Poor Oscar he was woken up with the two of us up. So I let him through (he sleeps in my laundry) and she had him on her knee for quite a while. :thumbup:


I am sure he loved the treat! Ringo would perform I think if he were put in the laundry!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks sugarsugar, I did get the migraine under control and we had a lovely evening together. Didn't go out and I was glad since I was so tired, but just had some nice home time together.
> 
> How is your daughter? I know you must be exhausted mentally and physically and your daughter too. Next question...How are you???


I am ok, pretty good really. DD slept ALL night last night so that means so did I.  So far so good for tonight as well. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure he loved the treat! Ringo would perform I think if he were put in the laundry!


He didnt object thats for sure. He has slept in the laundry in a bed since the day I brought him home. He happily goes in there every night and no sound until I get up around 7am.

How are things with you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He didnt object thats for sure. He has slept in the laundry in a bed since the day I brought him home. He happily goes in there every night and no sound until I get up around 7am.
> 
> How are things with you?


I got the squares into the post yesterday- so they should be with Joy in 8 - 10 working days is the estimate. working on some 'boots' for a dog- one of the ladies in the Post Office asked me if I could knit some for her toy sized dog- so when he goes out in the mud she can just take the boots off when he comes in. I got three made yesterday so will easily get them finished while I wait for the courier that should be coming this morning. They may be a little large- at 20 stitches - but we will see!
Have to get onto the printing I need to do- am guilty of putting it off. Otherwise life carries on in it's usual path.
Are you and DD at 38 weeks now? or have I got the maths wrong?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


Its looking good- I want to do this one. Both because I like it and becuase it is for Charlotte of course.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the squares into the post yesterday- so they should be with Joy in 8 - 10 working days is the estimate. working on some 'boots' for a dog- one of the ladies in the Post Office asked me if I could knit some for her toy sized dog- so when he goes out in the mud she can just take the boots off when he comes in. I got three made yesterday so will easily get them finished while I wait for the courier that should be coming this morning. They may be a little large- at 20 stitches - but we will see!
> Have to get onto the printing I need to do- am guilty of putting it off. Otherwise life carries on in it's usual path.
> Are you and DD at 38 weeks now? or have I got the maths wrong?


No she is at 35 and a half weeks. I wish it was 38!! She is due Easter Sunday the 20th April, so 4 weeks to go this coming Sunday. I am nearly finished my square and will get it in the mail very soon. 
I dont think Oscar would take to wearing boots!! Our weather has been around 23c the last couple of days, still sunny so thats ok. We still need a LOT of rain though.

Is something happening with Nana Caren that I have missed?
I havent noticed any posts from here the last couple of days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she is at 35 and a half weeks. I wish it was 38!! She is due Easter Sunday the 20th April, so 4 weeks to go this coming Sunday. I am nearly finished my square and will get it in the mail very soon.
> I dont think Oscar would take to wearing boots!! Our weather has been around 23c the last couple of days, still sunny so thats ok. We still need a LOT of rain though.
> 
> Is something happening with Nana Caren that I have missed?
> I havent noticed any posts from here the last couple of days.


I have been meaning to Pm her- she has not been online for a number of days now!

we also could do with more rain!

I am yawning again so will head back to bed for a bit!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> All sorts of strange visions. Thought perhaps it was someone who would come take care of the baby, but then capsule confused me. Picturing a plastic capsule to protect the mother's tummy, rather funny looking and would need different sizes. Finally just kept reading and understood a bit more, but not the capsule part as I ended up thinking a package deal for care of the baby or one of those things that held the diapers and then they would come get them and wash them and return them. LOL Never did get it right.


 :shock: LOL. Too funny....  Goodness knows why we dont all call things the same. I posted a picture... what do you call them?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to Pm her- she has not been online for a number of days now!
> 
> we also could do with more rain!
> 
> I am yawning again so will head back to bed for a bit!


Goodnight Julie, sleep well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok, pretty good really. DD slept ALL night last night so that means so did I.  So far so good for tonight as well. :thumbup:


That is wonderful. Hope it continues. :wink:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Last year the Rochester Knitting Guild did an afghan. Thought you might be interested to see it. I did one square in it, a purple and chartreuse one. A few of the ladies from the guild, but there are about 300 members, so just a sampling. Do you think it is bright enough.:wink:
> 
> Although people may have had an easier time getting this to size since all yarn was the same and same pattern, I do think ours will be truly unique and wonderful representing different countries. I just can't wait to see ours.


Wow, that is amazing!! I cant wait to see ours too. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 44. Bedtime now for me. It is 10.30pm.

Angora... I am still laughing thinking about a plastic bubble being fitted to DD's tummy.! LOL. Thanks for the chuckle. I am glad we got that sorted. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For those of you interested in the sky news:
Mars has been quite near the moon but will start moving away now.
Get ready for the best and brightest asteroid occultation ever predicted for North America. Late on the night of March 19-20, 2014 the faint asteroid Erigone (eh-RIG-uh-nee) will briefly eclipse the bright star Regulus for more than 20 million people in the New York metropolitan area and parts of Long Island, New Jersey, Connecticut, upstate New York, and Ontario. The star will vanish from sight for up to 14 seconds around 2:06 a.m. EDT on the morning of the 20th for New Yorkers, and a minute or two later farther north.
The predicted occultation path. The blue lines show the outer edges of the zone where Regulus will be blacked out if the prediction is perfect. Astronomers expect the prediction to be closely on target; the actual shadow path is almost sure to fall somewhere between the slightly wider uncertainty lines (within the red lines to 68% probability, within the gray lines to 95% probability). Click image for a Google Map view that can be zoomed to any size or resolution. Image credit: Geoff Hitchcox / IOTA / Google Maps

The predicted occultation path. The blue lines show the outer edges of the zone where Regulus will be blacked out if the prediction is perfect. Astronomers expect the prediction to be closely on target; the actual shadow path is almost sure to fall somewhere between the slightly wider uncertainty lines (within the red lines to 68% probability, within the gray lines to 95% probability). Click here for a Google Map view that can be zoomed to any size or resolution. Image credit: Geoff Hitchcox / IOTA / Google Maps

If the sky is clear, Regulus will be a cinch for anyone to spot  no astronomy experience required! Around 2 a.m. or a bit before, go out and face the moon. Extend your arms straight out to your sides. Regulus will be straight above your right hand, roughly as high as the moon is. Its the brightest star in that area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 44. Bedtime now for me. It is 10.30pm.
> 
> Angora... I am still laughing thinking about a plastic bubble being fitted to DD's tummy.! LOL. Thanks for the chuckle. I am glad we got that sorted. :shock:


Yes, it was rather science fiction. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and relaxing before I figure out what to eat - Alan's chicken broth, cranberry juice and orange jello dinner was a success! Baby steps..... luv-AZ


I'm sure right now...those baby steps are very encouraging.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For any Crocheters on TP . I have a workshop for you! Carol Justice is going to teach us to make a wonderful baby bonnet-- she will teach you how to make floral motifs and put them together in a wearable piece. The class will start on April 2.
> 
> You might have seen some of the work she did. She will be teaching us how to do this type of work by doing a baby bonnet - you will learn how to join motifs and how to make floral motifs. here are some pictures. If you like to crochet here is one I would recommend. Her work is outstanding.


What wonderful unusual articles she makes.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all, had to send DH off to work, he'll be home tonight, but tomorrow he heads to Houston. We woke up to snow!!!!!!!!!!! Now whoevers fault that is, take it back!!!! Pleeeeezzze. Supposed to get to 40 though so hopefully it will melt quick. Dogs and David, were not impressed. lol
Ah well, have a great day everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KERMN said:


> I noticed you are from upstate NY but never dreamed it would be Rochester and that I would see a very dear friend on your photo. NH on the far right is like a sister, and she is the one that got me started into knitting again after many years doing other crafts. We now live many states away. I am a follower of the TP but never have chimed until now. N has told me of your guild and I wish I could be part of it but....living in AZ and MN it has to be a dream. Thank you for sharing the picture of the lovely quilt and HAPPY faces.


I see you're really not new to the Tea Party but haven't posted before. Please chime in more often...we're always interested in what you're knitting and/or cooking...we love eating as much as knitting. But if you've been keeping up with us, you already know that!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


It's lovely...looking forward to seeing it finished. Are you more pleased with it this time around?
Hope the headache is over and you slept well.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


My daughter found a pack of 3 at the Dollar store.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning all, had to send DH off to work, he'll be home tonight, but tomorrow he heads to Houston. We woke up to snow!!!!!!!!!!! Now whoevers fault that is, take it back!!!! Pleeeeezzze. Supposed to get to 40 though so hopefully it will melt quick. Dogs and David, were not impressed. lol
> Ah well, have a great day everyone.


Oh no...Turn that big fan off right away. :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Only 3 more days with this sling, thank God, am so sick of it but the shoulder seems fine, easier to get dressed & such each day so hopefully with physio I'll be back doing everything soon.
You have been a gabby bunch since Friday, 54 pages for me to catch up, that will take a whole day.
Must get off to bed[/quote]

Glad you had a good trip and visits. I know you'll feel like a new person without that exasperating sling.
Welcome home.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


Gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no...Turn that big fan off right away. :wink:


  And I was so hoping to get rid of winter by just blowing it north. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KERMN said:


> I noticed you are from upstate NY but never dreamed it would be Rochester and that I would see a very dear friend on your photo. NH on the far right is like a sister, and she is the one that got me started into knitting again after many years doing other crafts. We now live many states away. I am a follower of the TP but never have chimed until now. N has told me of your guild and I wish I could be part of it but....living in AZ and MN it has to be a dream. Thank you for sharing the picture of the lovely quilt and HAPPY faces.


Somehow I missed this post but saw it in June's lovely reply. Hi Kermn. I will have to look at the photo again to see which person you are talking about. You are very welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And I was so hoping to get rid of winter by just blowing it north. LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Think they may have the fan blowing south. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For when you are knitting and have no ruler, but need one and yet you have your computer:

http://www.vendian.org/mncharity/dir3/paper_rulers/

Print out your own ruler.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well it looks like I have been blocked by admin for some reason. Well I do know I found a KP thing in my spam somehow, I checked first saw nothing than tried to fix the no notifications to be told I was blocked. PMed Admin and then found the email in Spam this time.. So now I'm stuck with no notifications. And that will make the workshop harder.
> I know I can go to watched topics but it takes me to the start of them each time which is useless for the long ones. Not a happy chappy right now.


 :? Bummer!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good for you.


The tablet should be here sometime today. Looking forward to a new toy. Like I need something to take m away from this sweater that I want to finish. LOL!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A 28-year-old amateur astrophotographer, Nick Risinger, created the composite image below. Its made of 37,000 separate photographs! Its a 360-panoramic view of the sky, and, Risinger says, its the largest true-color photo of the night sky, ever. He made it by trekking 60,000 miles (100,000 km) across the western United States and South Africa starting in March 2010.

To appreciate Risingers image fully, click into Photopic Sky Survey, which will give you a gigantic, high-def, zoomable version.

You use the arrows to go up and down and around and you can zoom in on areas that interest you.

http://media.skysurvey.org/interactive360/index.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've given all my family members instructions to let you all know if anything happens. Althea will also find out so I might mention to her as well to come on here so you have two backups. A number have my email address and/or phone as well so I shouldn't just drop out of circulation with no warning. I'm sure if anything happens that they will keep my phone for a while befroe closing it down.


David and Marla have instructions too, and others have my email and phone so I also should not just drop out of here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> That made me laugh and reminded me of a funny (and true) story.....we had an Indian doctor in our practice who wasn't aware of the many names older men can use to refer to their genitals, so when an old man came in who was having trouble with his waterworks and said to the doc, "It's my birdy, doctor," the doctor was a bit puzzled. Then when the old man repeated, "It's my birdy," the doctor replied, "Oh, many happy returns!"   :lol:


ROFLMAO!!!! Oh, too funny, Kate. The English language is hard enough without all the slang mixed in.
JK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> A 28-year-old amateur astrophotographer, Nick Risinger, created the composite image below. Its made of 37,000 separate photographs! Its a 360-panoramic view of the sky, and, Risinger says, its the largest true-color photo of the night sky, ever. He made it by trekking 60,000 miles (100,000 km) across the western United States and South Africa starting in March 2010.
> 
> To appreciate Risingers image fully, click into Photopic Sky Survey, which will give you a gigantic, high-def, zoomable version.
> 
> ...


Just magnificent isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. We had a great trip & lots of visiting. We ended up going to Kelowna,BC as well to visit Delberts other aunt & uncle, she has early alzeimers so we thought we better visit while she is still not too bad. Our travels through the mountains were wet & foggy but not too bad, we spend 40 mnutes in a lineup at Rogers pass while they cleaned up an avalanche. The snow here has really sunk while we were away but spring is still a way off.
> Jinx, your grand daughter looks beautiful in that dress, she'll be fighting the guys off with a stick.
> Betty, sorry your daughter didn't get better news at the Mayo, hopefully things will at least continue to improve slowly. Prayers for your niece, ot a very hopeful diagnosis.
> Angora, glad Christopher came through his surgery OK, hope he recovers quickly.
> ...


Welcome home!!!! Glad you had a great/safe trip, but glad to have you back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> KATE.... here is a picture of the type I hired.
> 
> Gosh I didnt realise the picture was SO big :shock:


Yes, that's pretty much what we have here too. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dad made me take an engine apart before I could get my license. My comment on the girl part was because of wanting a colored car... Back in the old, old days, that was about all the salesmen thought the women were good for.. picking the color....
> 
> Her is my funny mechanical story for the week. Maybe I already told it.. don't remember.
> 
> ...


LOL! I can't stand having both my sinks full either, but for some reason, David likes to put stuff in whatever side is empty. :roll:
Someday he'll learn, don't have a garbage disposal though, not sure if that 's a good thing or bad thing. lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL!! They say you should be able to laugh at yourself... I know I often do.  :roll:


Doing idiotic things keeps me in stitches!!! But that one was the 'head of the class'!! LOL!
But I did read in the decription that the Samsung has a universal remote control for tv's. That would be interesting if it works on mine. (I guess it doesn't work on all tv's!) Imagine using your tablet and all of a sudden, the tv channels change or it turns off. Wasn't there a movie years ago "the Ghost in the Machine" or was it a book? CRAFT strikes once more or rather, is with me still.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver wrote:
If the salesmen would only realize that I mean what I say and say what I mean. The minute they look to DH when I am buying a car is the minute they have lost the sale... and, if they have to go "talk to their supervisor" I tell them to send him out because I don't deal with people that don't have the authority to make decisions. Don't tell me how much it is a month.... I am paying cash and only interested in the bottom line and yes, I'm a girl and I want a colored car... don't care what color but not white, black or grey or beige. The real reason is I want to be able to find it in the parking lot!!! They really don't like dealing with me..... Oh, the title, my name only....



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Just because you're a girl doesn't mean you don't know what you want and are doing, that's for sure. I've put engines in cars, along with a multitude of other parts, (drives DH crazy that I usually can tell him what's wrong with the truck or car and then when he checks it out, I'm right  ) so I really don't like being patted on the head and treated like I should just go take off my shoes and do the dishes.


Before I moved to Germany I had a neighbor & her husband who were from Germany. She owned a Scandinavian furniture store and when they would travel to buy for their inventory she told me they would automatically start talking to her DH, who was just along and had nothing to do with the store, he was an executive in some company. If they wouldn't deal with her she wouldn't deal with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Healing wishes, Pacer.


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That made me laugh and reminded me of a funny (and true) story.....we had an Indian doctor in our practice who wasn't aware of the many names older men can use to refer to their genitals, so when an old man came in who was having trouble with his waterworks and said to the doc, "It's my birdy, doctor," the doctor was a bit puzzled. Then when the old man repeated, "It's my birdy," the doctor replied, "Oh, many happy returns!"   :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Your garden is always so lovely....it's always a bright spot in my mornings....our dreary, drizzly weather is still with us...I think it will be like this FOREVER...seems like it already has been.
The hellebore is so unusual...I don't think I've ever seen one before.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> KATE.... here is a picture of the type I hired.
> 
> Gosh I didnt realise the picture was SO big :shock:


That grandbaby will definitely be safe in that.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> KATE.... here is a picture of the type I hired.
> 
> Gosh I didnt realise the picture was SO big :shock:


Think you can use this one until baby is size of normal 9 month old before you absolutely have to have a toddler size seat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


It is lovely Sorlenna. :thumbup: So glad the headache is almost gone too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> You can buy a pen with a rubber tip to use. I have found them at Wal-Mart and Big Lots. Should have them in any office supply store who sells tablets or at your cell phone store. I even bought ones at a truck stop for my DD2 to try out on her IPhone.
> 
> Kathy


I will have to check those out. Thanks/ :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck! I bet it will look brilliant when the room is finished.


Thank you, I think that Marla and I will probably drywall over the plaster, as the plaster has just to many spots that will need repair and the dingdongs that put up the panelling, didn't just nail it up, they nailed AND glued it up, so there are a bunch of spots of just glue that David couldn't get off even with the hammer. :roll: 
We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling. 
I can't wait to get it done.  Poor David. lol He said he was going to call Dish (our satellite) and tell them to take off all the home shows and put on the playboy channel. lolol...Told him he could have the playboy channel (he'd never watch it) but not to touch my home shows. lolol... He just rolled his eyes and laughed. Gotta love him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so glad you are safe with foggy mountain roads and an avalanche. I know it was a wonderful trip seeing people you don't often get to see, especially the relative with alzheimer's. Welcome back. How great that you will soon be out of the sling.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to Pm her- she has not been online for a number of days now!
> 
> we also could do with more rain!
> 
> I am yawning again so will head back to bed for a bit!


This is regarding Caren...I realized last night that she hadn't send a note in a few days. I do know she said she had some appointments and she has to look for a new truck to replace the wrecked one. She doesn't post a lot over the weekends because school is out.
Sure hope she's just busy.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My neighbour is a she not a he, she was widowed last summer. She is also one of my closest friends and when we both have our grandchildren over they spend a lot of time running backwards and forwards to play. x


Do you know if she'd like a lake? You could always ask. LOLOL! I'm sure the grands would love to swim.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dad made me take an engine apart before I could get my license. My comment on the girl part was because of wanting a colored car... Back in the old, old days, that was about all the salesmen thought the women were good for.. picking the color....
> 
> Her is my funny mechanical story for the week. Maybe I already told it.. don't remember.
> 
> ...


Wise Dad.

Oh no, not so wise DH, but I'm sure he is normally very wise.. :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPSIE!! Sorry about the double post...
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> 'Bird' was used as slang for girlfriend when I was a girl.


Aaaah, so he was right all along. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Just beautiful! It's so wonderful that you have something of interest in your garden all year long, it's wonderful to look forward to every morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> That made me laugh and reminded me of a funny (and true) story.....we had an Indian doctor in our practice who wasn't aware of the many names older men can use to refer to their genitals, so when an old man came in who was having trouble with his waterworks and said to the doc, "It's my birdy, doctor," the doctor was a bit puzzled. Then when the old man repeated, "It's my birdy," the doctor replied, "Oh, many happy returns!"   :lol:


Oh that is too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: So cute. I have to tell DH that. Precious that it really happened too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The store I went to is called Ultra...Mariano's is moving into some of the previous Dominicks stores (Love those stores) -- Jewel is taking over some of them and Tony's Market now has 3-4 stores. The fruit & vegetable stores are going full service so we have quite a few options including Meier's, Whole Foods & Trader Joes. They have the farmer's markets almost year round with the indoor facilities of the fairgrounds - like to get home-made cheeses, sausages, eggs, ice cream and wines....there are quite a few wineries in that area now. Love going to the State Fairs and we try to hit both the one in Milwaukee, WI and in Springfield, IL each summer.


Sounds like so much fun. There are advantages being near a big city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she is at 35 and a half weeks. I wish it was 38!! She is due Easter Sunday the 20th April, so 4 weeks to go this coming Sunday. I am nearly finished my square and will get it in the mail very soon.
> I dont think Oscar would take to wearing boots!! Our weather has been around 23c the last couple of days, still sunny so thats ok. We still need a LOT of rain though.
> 
> Is something happening with Nana Caren that I have missed?
> I havent noticed any posts from here the last couple of days.


I have talked to Caren, she's just been really busy the last few days with Seth and things. Should be back to normal soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think that Marla and I will probably drywall over the plaster, as the plaster has just to many spots that will need repair and the dingdongs that put up the panelling, didn't just nail it up, they nailed AND glued it up, so there are a bunch of spots of just glue that David couldn't get off even with the hammer. :roll:
> We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling.
> I can't wait to get it done.  Poor David. lol He said he was going to call Dish (our satellite) and tell them to take off all the home shows and put on the playboy channel. lolol...Told him he could have the playboy channel (he'd never watch it) but not to touch my home shows. lolol... He just rolled his eyes and laughed. Gotta love him.


WOW! That is going to be a completely new room with all the changes....new ceiling and a newly discovered window. That should add a lot of light to the room.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and relaxing before I figure out what to eat - Alan's chicken broth, cranberry juice and orange jello dinner was a success! Baby steps..... luv-AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad he is not in pain. Baby steps are the best way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> For any Crocheters on TP . I have a workshop for you! Carol Justice is going to teach us to make a wonderful baby bonnet-- she will teach you how to make floral motifs and put them together in a wearable piece. The class will start on April 2.
> 
> You might have seen some of the work she did. She will be teaching us how to do this type of work by doing a baby bonnet - you will learn how to join motifs and how to make floral motifs. here are some pictures. If you like to crochet here is one I would recommend. Her work is outstanding.


Really beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW! That is going to be a completely new room with all the changes....new ceiling and a newly discovered window. That should add a lot of light to the room.
> Junek


Love the found window, it's a small room so an extra window will really brighten it up and make it look a little bigger I think. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have talked to Caren, she's just been really busy the last few days with Seth and things. Should be back to normal soon.


thanks for the update, Kaye!
I was hoping she was just busy...but sure do miss her morning coffees and lovely snowy pictures.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad he is not in pain. Baby steps are the best way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hopefully this is the first step to getting Alan completely on the road to well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> thanks for the update, Kaye!
> I was hoping she was just busy...but sure do miss her morning coffees and lovely snowy pictures.
> Junek


Yes, me too. I know she wants to get back to us, so it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think that Marla and I will probably drywall over the plaster, as the plaster has just to many spots that will need repair and the dingdongs that put up the panelling, didn't just nail it up, they nailed AND glued it up, so there are a bunch of spots of just glue that David couldn't get off even with the hammer. :roll:
> We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling.
> I can't wait to get it done.  Poor David. lol He said he was going to call Dish (our satellite) and tell them to take off all the home shows and put on the playboy channel. lolol...Told him he could have the playboy channel (he'd never watch it) but not to touch my home shows. lolol... He just rolled his eyes and laughed. Gotta love him.


Oh no, the things people do. Brings back memories of wall paper where the walls hadn't been prepared. Just wouldn't come off. Ended up with such a strippy mess.

Yes, ya gotta love him. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just magnificent isn't it.


Yes, truly magnificent. When you zoom in more stars appear too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, the things people do. Brings back memories of wall paper where the walls hadn't been prepared. Just wouldn't come off. Ended up with such a strippy mess.
> 
> Yes, ya gotta love him. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


Oh yuck!!!! David said we will NEVER (emphatically) have wallpaper in the house. lol Fortunately, I rather agree with him on that. I like the way it looks on an accent wall and things, but not that much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, since I'm caught up with you all, temporarily, I'm going to go exercise. I have to take my Aunt to Cheyenne for her 6month check up with her cardiologist tomorrow, so she wants me to drive her car around town for a little while so that I'm used to it before getting in for the 2 hour trek tomorrow. So I need to get around and ready, don't know what time she'll call. 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all, have no idea what has been going on with everyone. Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. We bought a new one, new cord etc. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Havent been able to use my Kindle so all my words games are gone and am not able to keep up here. Back to my part time schedule at work this week, so glad for that!! Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have talked to Caren, she's just been really busy the last few days with Seth and things. Should be back to normal soon.


That's good to know, was beginning to worry.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My Kindle Fire has a camera, doesnt get all the apps and cant stick it out the window to find out the temp but I can go to the weather website on it to find out our current conditions. I have not seen any other tablets so am not tempted thankfully. I like my Kindle Fire



jknappva said:


> Ok,friends, I need a good talking to. I have a Kindle Fire but my daughter got a Samsung 3 tablet and I didn't realize how much more it can do than my Fire! She stuck it out the window a couple of hours ago to see what the temperature was and it registered on her Samsung tablet!! And I just realized the Fire doesn't have a camera and it isn't supported by Google Play so there are Apps only available there that I can't get!
> I need someone to convince me I really don't need to get this other tablet!!! Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants! ROFLMAO!! Unfortunately,it's so true in this case!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WHEW! Finally caught up! Should have taken notes but didn't and since I KNOW I was reading through several days let me just say I hope everyone with health difficulties is feeling better...especially remember Sorlenna had a really bad sinus headache and that Pacer had an awful allergic reaction....so hope all is much better now and know I have all in prayers. Happy to say I feel GREAT! 

Yesterday went to Duluth GA to pick up sewing machine being cleaned/repaired and talked to the about replacing my missing dongle....should even say replacing.....it means I have to buy an entire new program and start from scratch. Cost will be $2200 and can finance it. After sleeping on it last night have decided to wait a bit longer before making the purchase. See if I can put aside the $$ between now and say mid summer so I can just pay for it upfront; besides need to learn this new computer a bit more before adding in more software. At least that my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL

Can't believe I haven't done any knitting in almost a week...will have to get back into the panda and other WIPs. 

Sorelenna how I wish I could just drive up and get those puppies for you and bring them to you...they are so adorable ! My aunt used to fly back and forth from here to Maryland with her dog all the time. Of course the dog had to go in cargo but they traveled well. Hope something can be worked out soon. 

PurpleFi the hellebore are beautiful. Your garden inspires me to get my flower beds cleaned out and replanted....who knows...stranger things have happened...LOL. 

On the topic of gardening, DH just gets so impatient when it comes to planting the veggie garden. He's already put out lettuce sets which is okay as we do have to plant them very early because it just gets too hot here otherwise BUT he just HAD to go ahead and plant pole beans (seeds) this past weekend. I've tried telling him it is too early and that we WILL have some cold days yet but ohhhhh nooooooo......oh well...he said if in 2 weeks nothing has sprouted he will plant again. I hope he proves me wrong but if so I'll be so, so surprised. Hopefully we will be keeping the garden less crowded this year too...he's agreed we will only be planting tomatoes, beans, & lettuce....by the way don't you just love the way I say "we" when it is DH that does the veggie garden...ROFL. 

Sydney training is coming along nicely. Such a smart pup he is! Already knows sit, come, shake, and MOST important goes outside to do his business MOST of the time. Good boy Sydney. Still working on the puppy bites...he responds to "no" but like any teething baby loves to chew on stuff including my arms and feet. Oh, he also has already done his damage on the power cord of new computer to the tune of replacement cost of a bit over $80 and yes...has tried to do the same to new cord....eek!
NOTE TO SELF: Owner needs to find new place to put cord...and to coat the existing cord with cayenne pepper.....will see if that helps deter the little devil...errr mean darling.....ROFL.

SugarSugar is sounds like you got some real deals at the hire store for baby items. Must admit that at first I thought...hmmmm....hiring/renting out babies....interesting business there.....Now I must say I hadn't finished my first cuppa at that point....You know they (meaning stores in general) make a killing on baby clothes. I mean, hey the kids grow out of them so quickly! But everyone gets suckered into buying NEW especially on the first kid...rofl. I remember eons ago with my first (now 34 yrs old) she outgrew so many clothes with never even having worn them! Hind sight definitely 20/20...should have bought slight worn/used when an infant...In fact I do remember hitting yard/garage sales when she was a little girls and her favorite shirt was this UGLY orange thing but hey she loved that shirt. LOL

Well I'll put a sock in it for now (in other words shut up) cause for some reason I am so chatty/hyper this morning. Hope all are well and having a fun & productive day/night. A big {{{{HUG}}}} to everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodnight Julie, sleep well.


did quite well for me- woke up just as it was time to give Ringo his breakfast- he is in a routine of being fed early so he goes out early, and we don't have mis-haps if I have to go out for extended periods of time- like when I had to go for my gynaecology appointment this Monday- this was quite routine- follow up for my operation back in 2010- but it was a long way across town and I had no idea when I would be able to be home again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think that Marla and I will probably drywall over the plaster, as the plaster has just to many spots that will need repair and the dingdongs that put up the panelling, didn't just nail it up, they nailed AND glued it up, so there are a bunch of spots of just glue that David couldn't get off even with the hammer. :roll:
> We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling.
> I can't wait to get it done.  Poor David. lol He said he was going to call Dish (our satellite) and tell them to take off all the home shows and put on the playboy channel. lolol...Told him he could have the playboy channel (he'd never watch it) but not to touch my home shows. lolol... He just rolled his eyes and laughed. Gotta love him.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have talked to Caren, she's just been really busy the last few days with Seth and things. Should be back to normal soon.


That is good to hear, thanks Kaye!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Went to work for 5 hours today and then took a half sick day. Just finished eating some soup and now off to get some sleep. I have no energy right now. Love reading about a puppy brigade.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, have no idea what has been going on with everyone. Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. We bought a new one, new cord etc. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Havent been able to use my Kindle so all my words games are gone and am not able to keep up here. Back to my part time schedule at work this week, so glad for that!! Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


I had a problem with my router a couple of years ago so my son brought over one he wasn't using with the cable and changed them. He tried it at his house and 
discovered that the cable was bad. Since you've changed both, that's obviously not the problem.
Well, at least you tried the paper route so now you know it's not for you. Good luck with the router!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My Kindle Fire has a camera, doesnt get all the apps and cant stick it out the window to find out the temp but I can go to the weather website on it to find out our current conditions. I have not seen any other tablets so am not tempted thankfully. I like my Kindle Fire


My Fire doesn't have a camera and there are apps that won't download on it.....and sticking the tablet out and getting the temp was only wishful thinking on my part. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, David wants to plant the veggie garden too, keeps demanding that it is NOT too early, he forgets that we are in Wyoming not South Central Texas. lolol... So I got him Brussel Sprouts and cauliflower to plant, thank goodness he didn't get them in the ground yesterday, since it dropped in temp and snowed last night. He's really wanting to plant his spinach and broccoli, but fortunately the nursery didn't have them quite ready to sell yet, the poor little buggers would have frozen their little leaves off over night. 

Marlas poodle that she had years ago, chewed through the sewing machine cord, WHILE IT WAS PLUGGED IN, now how he did't electrocute his little butt is beyond us. Good luck with breaking that habit, Wicket tried once with my phone charger cord but I caught him before he started so that was easily remedied. They may be little dears, but they do have a bit of devil in them just to keep us on our toes. lolol Some more than others I think, just like kids.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Fun to read about Sydney. Thank God Maya is older.
Sorienna, So happy son had job. Can't wait tip you get those pups home. Wpuld love to participate in puppy brigade but live on wrong side of country also.
Bonnie, Happy to hear only three more days for your sling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PupLover...Thanks for updating us on your paper delivering job. It was all experience, and quite a one at that. No fun getting lost.
Know you'll be glad to be part-time again.

Gwen...Glad you are feeling better. That is quite a price for the sewing machine dongle. Amazing how it just never turned up. If you don't need it right away, it is a nice feeling to save and pay up front.
Yes, I do love it how you say "we" plant the garden. Like when I say "we" need to take the garbage out, or "we" need to dig a garden. LOL Other than the computer cord, sounds like Sydney is doing well. Such a lot of tricks. You must be soooo proud!! Wonder how Marianne is coming along with her dog? Hugs back atcha'!


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I see you're really not new to the Tea Party but haven't posted before. Please chime in more often...we're always interested in what you're knitting and/or cooking...we love eating as much as knitting. But if you've been keeping up with us, you already know that!! LOL!
> Junek


Thank you, I do enjoy reading everyone's posts. I feel like I have friends all over the world. And I learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been trying to nap with no luck. Getting tired again so off I go. Let's see, both phones off the hook. Lookin' good for naptime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KERMN said:


> Thank you, I do enjoy reading everyone's posts. I feel like I have friends all over the world. And I learn a lot from all of you.


If I recognize your friend at a meeting, and I do think I've seen her in a workshop and at meetings, is there a message from you to her?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy your nap Angora1!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoy your nap Angora1!


Thanks Hon. DH has a long day today. Early morning this morning and rehearsal tonight. Leaves tomorrow for NYC. A famous Jazz Pianist who passed away is being honored and he will be playing a duo with a trumpeter from here. She used to do a radio program nationally on Public Radio with other pianists and DH was on it. Feels right that he should play for it. They will just do one tune as so many will be there to play. Long and short. I have been up early and will be up late, so nap should be perfect.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My goodness--lots of pages to catch up!



Dreamweaver said:


> That is looking good to me.... (The melatonin seemed to stop working for me so I am trying Valerian Root now... I was told by the doctor to take the melatonin at dinner, not bedtime... as the bottle instructs.) sweet dreams...





RookieRetiree said:


> I've never had any luck with either the melatonin or Valerian Root...but have to admit that I didn't give the Valerian Root much of a chance....couldn't get past the smell of it very well.


Is Valerian the one that smells like dirty feet?! If so, that's what I tried and didn't like. I use the melatonin sparingly--like once a month if that much--and I slept nearly ten hours last night! :shock: I was surprised, but I guess the combination plus how tired I was let my body decide. And I do feel better; I know I needed it. Good thing my work schedule is flexible!



Angora1 said:


> That is the one down side of warmer weather..Allergies. :thumbdown: Glad the sun felt good. Hope the headache is at least gone today but the allergies...uh oh.
> 
> I just saw under your name that you have your patterns on Craftsy also. The diamond black scarf and hat are just gorgeous. If you posted that one I didn't see it. Quite lovely.


The real kicker is that I never had allergies until I came here--the things I react to don't grow back home. I've started to think it's the universe's way of saying, "Go east, old woman!" since they seem to get a bit worse every year. :roll:

Bonnie, yay for getting out of the sling soon! Just remember to take it easy at first and not overdo--we don't want you trussed up again!

Darowil, someone may have already suggested this, but if you make a quick post at the end of a thread you're watching, you can then just go to my posts at the top and get right where you left off.

I'm on page 58...catching up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok, pretty good really. DD slept ALL night last night so that means so did I.  So far so good for tonight as well. :thumbup:


And doesn't a proper sleep work wonders?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you click on your Watched Topics and then on the -> on the topic, it should take you exactly to the last place you had read in the thread ... that's how I follow along on the Tea Party--I sometimes scroll back 2-3 posts to be sure I didn't miss something, but it's usually right where I left off.



darowil said:


> Well it looks like I have been blocked by admin for some reason. Well I do know I found a KP thing in my spam somehow, I checked first saw nothing than tried to fix the no notifications to be told I was blocked. PMed Admin and then found the email in Spam this time.. So now I'm stuck with no notifications. And that will make the workshop harder.
> I know I can go to watched topics but it takes me to the start of them each time which is useless for the long ones. Not a happy chappy right now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marilyn, so good to hear from you. I'm glad the Ray is home and seems to be doing so well. As for the restricted diet, it's only one meal at a time, one day at a time. You can do this, girlfriend. You have surely walked some tougher roads before this one. The knitting, like the housework, will still be there when you've gotten past this part of the path.

Vent any time and remember, when you get through this, Ray will also be stronger and he can help you out--whether he is in the habit of helping or not. He will not be the only one who's had a struggle with his health. If something that used to be ''your'' job bothers him enough for him to complain about it, he can do it. As Tim says, ""Gram said . . . .'' (grin)

Many hugs to you, Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's lovely...looking forward to seeing it finished. Are you more pleased with it this time around?
> Hope the headache is over and you slept well.
> junek


I am more pleased so far--almost to the waist portion, if I've measured properly. The edging will likely take the longest, as the ruffle has to be reversed now, but I think I have that worked out for when I get there.


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> If I recognize your friend at a meeting, and I do think I've seen her in a workshop and at meetings, is there a message from you to her?


Thank you, yes, a hello from me. We will be spending time together late Sept. and early Oct. on our round about trip out East. We leave Minnesota, stop many times seeing family and friends along the way on our way to Arizona. I'm sure Connecticut, Indiana, Virginia, Tennessee, Illinois, and Texas are on the way to Arizona!!!! Our two large, long haired cats will love the 3 week trip too.????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Do you know if she'd like a lake? You could always ask. LOLOL! I'm sure the grands would love to swim.


All her grandsons are cricket mad and her lawn is the perfect cricket pitch. Don't think they would appreciate a water hazard. I love lake and river swimming but my gks have never tried it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Whew....that's wonderful news.



sugarsugar said:


> I am ok, pretty good really. DD slept ALL night last night so that means so did I.  So far so good for tonight as well. :thumbup:


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to get going this morning as I am the driver for our 'Lunch Out' with friends. I want to get in some knitting yet before I have to leave.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to try Melatonin at dinner...getting better at getting the sleeping times better, but still not great. I cold probably tolerate "stinky feet/socks" if the Valerian Root smelled like that...but to me it smells like a wet diaper! Glad that the melatonin is working for you.



Sorlenna said:


> My goodness--lots of pages to catch up!
> 
> The real kicker is that I never had allergies until I came here--the things I react to don't grow back home. I've started to think it's the universe's way of saying, "Go east, old woman!" since they seem to get a bit worse every year. :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful trip...glad you've joined us at the Tea Party.



KERMN said:


> Thank you, yes, a hello from me. We will be spending time together late Sept. and early Oct. on our round about trip out East. We leave Minnesota, stop many times seeing family and friends along the way on our way to Arizona. I'm sure Connecticut, Indiana, Virginia, Tennessee, Illinois, and Texas are on the way to Arizona!!!! Our two large, long haired cats will love the 3 week trip too.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Think they may have the fan blowing south. :roll:


Duelling fans? Everyone is sick of winter! It's gone cold here again, too. We had some righteous wind last night but it seems calm out there at the moment. DD and I didn't make it to the grocery last night so must go today.



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I can't stand having both my sinks full either, but for some reason, David likes to put stuff in whatever side is empty. :roll:
> Someday he'll learn, don't have a garbage disposal though, not sure if that 's a good thing or bad thing. lol


Or put them on the counter right above the dishwasher... :hunf:

Pacer, hope you are mending and up to snuff again soon.

Kate, loved the birdy story. English can be so confusing with often funny results!

Kaye, I'd love to be able to rip some of this stuff out and redo--if only it were my house. One of the first things would be this carpet--I miss my tile I did in my old house. I got rid of wallpaper, too; it was just too much. We found that steaming it with bursts from the iron loosened it nicely, but somehow I doubt that will work on panel glue. :thumbdown: Thanks for the update on Caren, too.

Gwen, glad to see you back & feeling great!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KERMN said:


> I have to get going this morning as I am the driver for our 'Lunch Out' with friends. I want to get in some knitting yet before I have to leave.


Nice to see you here and greetings from Surrey. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen-glad you're feeling better...hope that's true for all those who've been having headaches, etc. Mary, I'm worried about you -- have you been to the doctor's?

Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.

I finished my last square for the KAP afghan -- it's the one with the sheep & ball of yarn with a work in process on the needles. I realize the scale is off, but once getting the 8 x 8 figured out and the design (on a whim) somewhat centered, I was happy with the results. Thanks to Pup Lover for sharing the pattern on doing the yarn ball and needles, and thanks to the lady on the WIP workshop who mentioned doing the monkey fist knot to resemble the ball of yarn. This square pays homage to all the fiber makers, spinners, dyers, yarn manufacturers and fiber crafters everywhere. It's a smashup of 3 different patterns so I suppose I can call it a RookieRetiree original----my first from concept to completion design. It's in a gray yarn on a gray blocking board so may not show up all that well. The 2014 KAP in red/white/blue is odd shaped and I made the decision to re-work it for my KAP knitting bag rather than for the afghan. The other squares are from a stitch calendar that raises money for breast cancer research. One is called Love and Hope and one is Joined Together which I think are very appropriate for this afghan. The purple one is my learning experience to do bobbles before attempting to do them on the sheep. They're in the middle of being wet & steam blocked one last time and then on their way to Ohio when they're dry. Now back to the baby shaw and wedding shawl.

Good to hear that Caren is doing okay...have the calves started coming? I'm sure she's very busy and if it's Spring Break time, there'll be a lot to do.

Good to hear about Ray being home...hope it continues to go well and that your procedure also goes well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP.
> 
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


Glad Ray is home and doing well--now it's your turn. You'll always find a listening ear & a good wish here, you know. I have been thinking of you often & sending good thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.
> 
> I finished my last square for the KAP afghan -- it's the one with the sheep & ball of yarn with a work in process on the needles.
> 
> ...


Love all of them! Congratulations on your first design! :thumbup:

And thanks for the comments on the Charlotte (for all of you!).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye...your room sounds like it's ending up more work than you anticipated (isn't that always the way?) but can't wait to see it all done. It's going to be so wonderful to have when completed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. We had a great trip & lots of visiting. We ended up going to Kelowna,BC as well to visit Delberts other aunt & uncle, she has early alzeimers so we thought we better visit while she is still not too bad. Our travels through the mountains were wet & foggy but not too bad, we spend 40 mnutes in a lineup at Rogers pass while they cleaned up an avalanche. The snow here has really sunk while we were away but spring is still a way off.
> 
> Shirley, your cotton sweater looks great, I have not made much with cotton before but the one I have in progress is cotton/bamboo, very soft , I hope it keeps it's shape as well as yours.
> Only 3 more days with this sling, thank God, am so sick of it but the shoulder seems fine, easier to get dressed & such each day so hopefully with physio I'll be back doing everything soon.
> ...


Welcome home Bonnie! we all missed you. Time has flown by and soon you will be up and away without your brace!! yeah!.

We got some snow last night but it is definitely a spring snow as it is melting already.

Did they use the avalanche canons while you were in the lineup. It is fascinating - we were first car in the line up one year when they were 'shooting' at the avalanche- then 'whooosh'! down it came.

I am glad you got away and had a nice trip. that is a lovely trip even if the weather wasn't perfect.

We hope to go to Banff with the kids on the 24th but snow is expected so we will see. I hope it is nice enough to go and to get some walking in - and visit the Vermilion lakes road and sit and eat our lunch there - (our favorite thing to do).

Not much news here -- I have been working away on a grey sweater and only have the arms to finish - then adding some 
of the 'other yarn' to border the bands on my orange cardigan. I decided I would like it better and I do. I have it nearly finished.

Life is good here -.

Talk to everyone later. anyway I just wanted to welcome you home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Angora, I forgot to say thanks for the compliments on the scarf/hat set--that was one of my earlier attempts at design, and I don't think I did post it here. I'm trying to get all of them over on Craftsy as well as Ravelry, but I keep forgetting to double check my list! 

Funny about that one--I kept getting pms about how hard people think it is to knit lace in black yarn. I didn't even think about that...of course any other color will be great, too! I may do it again in blue for a gift.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I finished my last square for the KAP afghan -- it's the one with the sheep & ball of yarn with a work in process on the needles. I realize the scale is off, but once getting the 8 x 8 figured out and the design (on a whim) somewhat centered, I was happy with the results. Thanks to Pup Lover for sharing the pattern on doing the yarn ball and needles, and thanks to the lady on the WIP workshop who mentioned doing the monkey fist knot to resemble the ball of yarn. This square pays homage to all the fiber makers, spinners, dyers, yarn manufacturers and fiber crafters everywhere. It's a smashup of 3 different patterns so I suppose I can call it a RookieRetiree original----my first from concept to completion design. It's in a gray yarn on a gray blocking board so may not show up all that well. The 2014 KAP in red/white/blue is odd shaped and I made the decision to re-work it for my KAP knitting bag rather than for the afghan. The other squares are from a stitch calendar that raises money for breast cancer research. One is called Love and Hope and one is Joined Together which I think are very appropriate for this afghan. The purple one is my learning experience to do bobbles before attempting to do them on the sheep. They're in the middle of being wet & steam blocked one last time and then on their way to Ohio when they're dry. Now back to the baby shaw and wedding shawl.


Your blocks are wonderful -- they will definitely be highlighted and easy to find in the afghan-- that is going to be a wonderful project. I love to see all the blocks coming together.

Sorlenna -- I hope you figure out a way to get to the puppies and bring them home yourself!

More and more stories and ideas about that missing airplane - 
It doesn't sound as if they really know anything. So confusing and so sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so happy Ray home and doing well. Diet does sound restrictive but you can do it. We are all here praying for you.
Maya and I had 40 min. Walk. Less blustery today.
Hoping to feel up to cleaning bedroom. Took lie down after walk. Figure if I can just get up and slowly get started. 
Shirley, asked DH about printer. So maybe we will have one before too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny kate - loved it. --- sam



KateB said:


> That made me laugh and reminded me of a funny (and true) story.....we had an Indian doctor in our practice who wasn't aware of the many names older men can use to refer to their genitals, so when an old man came in who was having trouble with his waterworks and said to the doc, "It's my birdy, doctor," the doctor was a bit puzzled. Then when the old man repeated, "It's my birdy," the doctor replied, "Oh, many happy returns!"   :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - you could give her swimming privileges. lol --- sam


PurpleFi said:


> My neighbour is a she not a he, she was widowed last summer. She is also one of my closest friends and when we both have our grandchildren over they spend a lot of time running backwards and forwards to play. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had cole slaw with mine also - I love cole slaw - I may need to stop at kfc and just buy a container of slaw. --- sam



jheiens said:


> It went into the slaw, Sam. Tim would have eaten the cabbage cooked but not the slaw. However, Don and Ben really like all my variations on cole slaw and the head of cabbage I had was quite small. Making it into slaw with the onion, carrot, etc. made more servings, so the guys could eat more of it, more often. Tim had steamed broccoli and that pleased him well.
> 
> I said it was a variation on the whole corned beef, cabbage,and potato menu for the day. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


That hellebore is divine! Love the colours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we haven't had a report from Valerie either. hope she is doing ok. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No she is at 35 and a half weeks. I wish it was 38!! She is due Easter Sunday the 20th April, so 4 weeks to go this coming Sunday. I am nearly finished my square and will get it in the mail very soon.
> I dont think Oscar would take to wearing boots!! Our weather has been around 23c the last couple of days, still sunny so thats ok. We still need a LOT of rain though.
> 
> Is something happening with Nana Caren that I have missed?
> I havent noticed any posts from here the last couple of days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had cole slaw with mine also - I love cole slaw - I may need to stop at kfc and just buy a container of slaw. --- sam


Oh, their cole slaw is my favorite!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


I'm so glad to see you. I've been worried that Ray was worse. What a relief to find you've been busy getting Ray settled and preparing for your treatment. Sounds like Ray is doing really well. I'll keep you both in my prayers. 
Hugs,
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi----I'll have to check to see if those flowers will grow in my area --- love all the daffodils especially the curly ones and these latest ones are so pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very fun daralene - thanks. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> A 28-year-old amateur astrophotographer, Nick Risinger, created the composite image below. Its made of 37,000 separate photographs! Its a 360-panoramic view of the sky, and, Risinger says, its the largest true-color photo of the night sky, ever. He made it by trekking 60,000 miles (100,000 km) across the western United States and South Africa starting in March 2010.
> 
> To appreciate Risingers image fully, click into Photopic Sky Survey, which will give you a gigantic, high-def, zoomable version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My KP dear friend Sherry1 needs your continuing Prayers -- Please keep her in your Prayer circle . The results of her tests were not what she had hoped - so it is really important. There are other ideas and she needs our support and caring thoughts.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Quick jump in to say Hi and let you know that there is nothing very exciting going on here - that really is a good thing I guess!! I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile". I am done working in the kitchen for the day - half of the cabinets done.... yuck - it's been a couple of years and they were bad! I am going to get cleaned up and head over to spend some time with DH. Luv to all - ttyl - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the window should be easy to replace and cudos for taking down the dropped ceiling. never understood why people did that - think of the storage space they covered up. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think that Marla and I will probably drywall over the plaster, as the plaster has just to many spots that will need repair and the dingdongs that put up the panelling, didn't just nail it up, they nailed AND glued it up, so there are a bunch of spots of just glue that David couldn't get off even with the hammer. :roll:
> We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling.
> I can't wait to get it done.  Poor David. lol He said he was going to call Dish (our satellite) and tell them to take off all the home shows and put on the playboy channel. lolol...Told him he could have the playboy channel (he'd never watch it) but not to touch my home shows. lolol... He just rolled his eyes and laughed. Gotta love him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well at least you tried it and realized it was not for you - had you not you would have always wondered. --- sam and your dh is right - your health is more important.



Pup lover said:


> Hi all, have no idea what has been going on with everyone. Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. We bought a new one, new cord etc. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Havent been able to use my Kindle so all my words games are gone and am not able to keep up here. Back to my part time schedule at work this week, so glad for that!! Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen-glad you're feeling better...hope that's true for all those who've been having headaches, etc. Mary, I'm worried about you -- have you been to the doctor's?
> 
> Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.
> 
> ...


Your squares are great and, I'm sure everyone loves the sheep square as much as I do!
JK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are feeling better - gary does our garden - tomatoes, cucumbers and zucchini. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! Should have taken notes but didn't and since I KNOW I was reading through several days let me just say I hope everyone with health difficulties is feeling better...especially remember Sorlenna had a really bad sinus headache and that Pacer had an awful allergic reaction....so hope all is much better now and know I have all in prayers. Happy to say I feel GREAT!
> 
> Yesterday went to Duluth GA to pick up sewing machine being cleaned/repaired and talked to the about replacing my missing dongle....should even say replacing.....it means I have to buy an entire new program and start from scratch. Cost will be $2200 and can finance it. After sleeping on it last night have decided to wait a bit longer before making the purchase. See if I can put aside the $$ between now and say mid summer so I can just pay for it upfront; besides need to learn this new computer a bit more before adding in more software. At least that my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My KP dear friend Sherry1 needs your continuing Prayers -- Please keep her in your Prayer circle . The results of her tests were not what she had hoped - so it is really important. There are other ideas and she needs our support and caring thoughts.


I'll surely keep Sherry in my prayers. So sorry to hear the results of the tests were not good.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy surrounding both of you railyn - hopefully the children could come in and help a little while you are going through your treatment. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Quick jump in to say Hi and let you know that there is nothing very exciting going on here - that really is a good thing I guess!! I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile". I am done working in the kitchen for the day - half of the cabinets done.... yuck - it's been a couple of years and they were bad! I am going to get cleaned up and head over to spend some time with DH. Luv to all - ttyl - AZ


Thank for the update on Rick. It seems that he's realizing that his life goes on even though I'm sure missing Charlotte is topmost in his mind.
Hope Alan is better today.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :wink: Will keep that in mind next time I am near either Kmart or Office Works. Ta Kathy. I do know the stylus's for the windows 8 tablets don't work on mine.


Someone got one from the Post Office for only about $10 which she was using on an ipad mini (she was in a main one but I do plan on checking with my little one round the corner).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank for the update on Rick. It seems that he's realizing that his life goes on even though I'm sure missing Charlotte is topmost in his mind.
> Hope Alan is better today.
> Junek


Good that he has family to spend time with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> 'Bird' was used as slang for girlfriend when I was a girl.


Here to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the "ride" was probably just what he needs right now - wishing him all good things. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Quick jump in to say Hi and let you know that there is nothing very exciting going on here - that really is a good thing I guess!! I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile". I am done working in the kitchen for the day - half of the cabinets done.... yuck - it's been a couple of years and they were bad! I am going to get cleaned up and head over to spend some time with DH. Luv to all - ttyl - AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Mr P really does have some gorgeous flowers in the garden (or do you help choose them?). How lovely that border will be soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok, pretty good really. DD slept ALL night last night so that means so did I.  So far so good for tonight as well. :thumbup:


So you didn't wake up hoping she was OK? like so many of us do when the baby sleeps through at last.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well one thing for sure - if I could knit it then you could label it "beginner"!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> It's fairly simple; once I get the pattern ready you could be a tester.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

looking lovely!


Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it was rather science fiction. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Not so far fetched, the bubble thing for expectant mothers. I saw a lady wearing what looked like a belt but it fit under her baby bump and extended up to her navel. I've seen stretchy ones but this was more like a leather belt.

Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> That hellebore is divine! Love the colours.


There were so many different ones at West Green Gardens. Have to take you there sometime.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Doing idiotic things keeps me in stitches!!! But that one was the 'head of the class'!! LOL!
> But I did read in the decription that the Samsung has a universal remote control for tv's. That would be interesting if it works on mine. (I guess it doesn't work on all tv's!) Imagine using your tablet and all of a sudden, the tv channels change or it turns off. Wasn't there a movie years ago "the Ghost in the Machine" or was it a book? CRAFT strikes once more or rather, is with me still.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Yep, it has a remote for your tv but it's limited, I think. I was going to try it on my DS's but he said no. He controls his tv's from his phone.

The weather temp app is standard, too. Was intrigued that your DD put it outside to read temp, then saw how it was mistaken communication.

Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mr P really does have some gorgeous flowers in the garden (or do you help choose them?). How lovely that border will be soon.


A bit of both, we usually choose some each.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending them via heaven mail!!



Designer1234 said:


> My KP dear friend Sherry1 needs your continuing Prayers -- Please keep her in your Prayer circle . The results of her tests were not what she had hoped - so it is really important. There are other ideas and she needs our support and caring thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know you gave Rick our well wishes...probably good that he's with family for awhile and not make any long term plans...good to have him keep in touch.

What did you use on your cabinets? I need to clean ours, but am hesitant to use any oil products because I eventually want to go from the wood stain to a cream/butter color and not sure how that's going to work just yet.



AZ Sticks said:


> Quick jump in to say Hi and let you know that there is nothing very exciting going on here - that really is a good thing I guess!! I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile". I am done working in the kitchen for the day - half of the cabinets done.... yuck - it's been a couple of years and they were bad! I am going to get cleaned up and head over to spend some time with DH. Luv to all - ttyl - AZ


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, have no idea what has been going on with everyone. Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. We bought a new one, new cord etc. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Havent been able to use my Kindle so all my words games are gone and am not able to keep up here. Back to my part time schedule at work this week, so glad for that!! Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


Glad you were able to try out the paper route. It sounds like an easy job but know from experience that it isn't. All kinds of weather and then collecting each month. I napped but my darlings took advantage of it because I would agree to whatever they asked me while I was half asleep. LOL

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree!! We once had a paper route (at least we helped son do one for about a year---we'd have to wrap the papers and seal them in the plastic, etc. plus deliver before 7:00 am every day. He did the route on his bike during the summer and did his own collections--but we helped during the winter. It was only a neighborhood thing and have to say it wasn't very fun...I'm so glad you've decided not to do it.


well at least you tried it and realized it was not for you - had you not you would have always wondered. --- sam and your dh is right - your health is more important.


Pup lover wrote:
Hi all, have no idea what has been going on with everyone. Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. We bought a new one, new cord etc. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Havent been able to use my Kindle so all my words games are gone and am not able to keep up here. Back to my part time schedule at work this week, so glad for that!! Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, have no idea what has been going on with everyone. Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. We bought a new one, new cord etc. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Havent been able to use my Kindle so all my words games are gone and am not able to keep up here. Back to my part time schedule at work this week, so glad for that!! Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


That does sound like a sensible decision. It's one thing to manage on a little sleep when your bady is waking you up and totally another thing when you are consistenly getting yourself up. 4 hours sleep is not enough


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks....it was definitely a whim kind of thing that I'm glad turned out okay.



jknappva said:


> Your squares are great and, I'm sure everyone loves the sheep square as much as I do!
> JK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


Glad that Ray is home and doing well. Take good care of yourself and know that once the treatments are done, you can get back to a normal diet. Good luck to you both.

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


I'm glad things are working well with Ray back home- and praying that he continues to be as independent as he can manage.
Just as well your diet is only for another two weeks. You can return to normal straight after the treatment can you? While I add salt to very few things it is in many of the things I cook.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks to all the different suggestions of how to get around no notifications from KP. You really would think they would have soe leeway as so many people end up with this happening. If I hadn't got so addicted, especially to the KTP with all my firends I think I would just give up on it. Doubt whether I will bother withthe digests- I have been having problems already keeping up so it might stop for now at least.
Surely having people stop becuase they dont get notifications must impact on the posts and so the incmoe from ads etc.
Wonder if was when I was on th ipad that this happened? Actually do seem to remember that a post disappeared recently and I couldn't find it in trash- now I know where it went, woner which machine I was on?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> All her grandsons are cricket mad and her lawn is the perfect cricket pitch. Don't think they would appreciate a water hazard. I love lake and river swimming but my gks have never tried it.


Water and cricket don't tend to go well together and I guess you want to keep her as a friend. Friends are more important than lakes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jewel, Whole Foods & Trader Joes.


Those are the only names I recognize and we don't have jewel's down here... though I remember them well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone got one from the Post Office for only about $10 which she was using on an ipad mini (she was in a main one but I do plan on checking with my little one round the corner).


I don't have a stylus...I have a little pen type thing with a rubber tip that really helps when typing.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it looks like I have been blocked by admin for some reason. Well I do know I found a KP thing in my spam somehow, I checked first saw nothing than tried to fix the no notifications to be told I was blocked. PMed Admin and then found the email in Spam this time.. So now I'm stuck with no notifications. And that will make the workshop harder.
> I know I can go to watched topics but it takes me to the start of them each time which is useless for the long ones. Not a happy chappy right now.


when you go to the watched topics, click on the => in blue to the left.. It should take you back to your last post on that thread....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Yep, it has a remote for your tv but it's limited, I think. I was going to try it on my DS's but he said no. He controls his tv's from his phone.
> 
> The weather temp app is standard, too. Was intrigued that your DD put it outside to read temp, then saw how it was mistaken communication.
> 
> Kathy


Just my CRAFTY mind hallucinating!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen-glad you're feeling better...hope that's true for all those who've been having headaches, etc. Mary, I'm worried about you -- have you been to the doctor's?
> 
> Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.
> 
> ...


The squares look good- especially the sheep and yarn l0ve this one.
Must get mine started once we get back from the Brisbane area next week. Have ideas for two of them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up for now. I had another load yesterday about five hrs after delivering in Avon, OH that went to Augusta, GA. Got they just as my time ended but couldn't deliver til 4:45. Of course when I laid down, the guy told me I could drive in and unload. Slept for about five hrs more, had lunch and a short nap when they called me to get a load from Aiken, SC going to Laurel, MS. Only had a 25 mile deadhead and it doesn't deliver till nine a.m. So speed just outside Atlanta for supper and am hoping most of the traffic is gone by the time I get there.

Glad people are feeling better and hope those who aren't start to. Mary, please see doctor if you are not better in a day or two. Can't believe you took half a sick day!

Sorlena, pm me where in KY the pups are and when you expect that they can come to you. I may be able to help out. Unless of course you are planning on a trip to spend some time with your bff. 

My DS's oldest graduates from eighth grade the first week in June so will spend a few days there. She also has a dance recital the next day. He will bee going to RI for some time management training through his job at the end of April but says I don't need to come to help out. We'll see. 

Happy to hear that only daily living has interfered with Caren not being on here. Calving will keep her busy, for sure.

Can't remember what else I was going to comment on. 

Bulldog, if you would pm me your town, I may want to stop and meet you somewhere the next time I am near Jackson, if you want.

Talk to you all later. Back on the road now.

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Quick jump in to say Hi and let you know that there is nothing very exciting going on here - that really is a good thing I guess!! I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile". I am done working in the kitchen for the day - half of the cabinets done.... yuck - it's been a couple of years and they were bad! I am going to get cleaned up and head over to spend some time with DH. Luv to all - ttyl - AZ


Poor Rick it is so hard for him- being with family should help him.
Did see that I missed a post about Alans diet- is he continuing to tolerate very light food?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't have a stylus...I have a little pen type thing with a rubber tip that really helps when typing.
> Junek


That's it! I have one too and the one I left for my DD2 has a retractable pen. May have to get another one of those because it works better on my swipe keyboard than my older one.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> The squares lool good- espcially the sheep and yarn.
> Must get mine started once we get back from the Brisbane area next week. Have ideas for two of them.


That's it! Rookie, those are great. Love the sheep one. Still only have two done but will get the others find before June.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


Wonderful that Ray is doing so well, and that he is so mobile, that helps a lot. The whole diet thing sounds like it sucks, but at least it will be over in a short while and you can go back to normal. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen-glad you're feeling better...hope that's true for all those who've been having headaches, etc. Mary, I'm worried about you -- have you been to the doctor's?
> 
> Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.
> 
> ...


Those look great!! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time on your trip!!



darowil said:



> The squares look good- especially the sheep and yarn l0ve this one.
> Must get mine started once we get back from the Brisbane area next week. Have ideas for two of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks to all the different suggestions of how to get around no notifications from KP. You really would think they would have soe leeway as so many people end up with this happening. If I hadn't got so addicted, especially to the KTP with all my firends I think I would just give up on it. Doubt whether I will bother withthe digests- I have been having problems already keeping up so it might stop for now at least.
> Surely having people stop becuase they dont get notifications must impact on the posts and so the incmoe from ads etc.
> Wonder if was when I was on th ipad that this happened? Actually do seem to remember that a post disappeared recently and I couldn't find it in trash- now I know where it went, woner which machine I was on?


I don't use the Daily Digest -- I go to newest topics each morning and skim through to the ones that interest me. The DD doesn't give nearly all the topics and I like doing it this way better. I also have stopped 'watching the workshops -- I have them all in my topics and can easily find them there as the most recent arethe recent workshops and Parades. works for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Railyn I am so glad that Ray is home and doing well. I know having to fix yourself a special diet is tiresome and not as tasty as desired but thank God you are going to have this session treatment and then be cancer free. You and Ray have remained and will continue to remain in my prayers. Hugs for you dear one.



Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm going to knit. Have th efront of the KF knitted. Need to get rid of one or two ends and block it today as well. The rest won't be blocked as I think it will be going unfinished somehow.
So later today I will give a trial tot he sugeestions of getting back to the same place I finished at. And this will clearly work for the returning point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't use the Daily Digest -- I go to newest topics each morning and skim through to the ones that interest me. The DD doesn't give nearly all the topics and I like doing it this way better. I also have stopped 'watching the workshops -- I have them all in my topics and can easily find them there as the most recent arethe recent workshops and Parades. works for me.


If I start looking at newset topics I get stuck looking at even more things!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know you gave Rick our well wishes...probably good that he's with family for awhile and not make any long term plans...good to have him keep in touch.
> 
> What did you use on your cabinets? I need to clean ours, but am hesitant to use any oil products because I eventually want to go from the wood stain to a cream/butter color and not sure how that's going to work just yet.


There is a product called wood cleaner -- It is not an oil. It would not add oil to the cupboards and I would think it would be exactly what you would be able to use. It cleans the wood but doesn't affect the surface. I don't have any on hand but it is with the polishes etc. I will see if Pat remembers what it is called. No, he doesn't. I clean my dining room table completely - leave it over night and then I put the oil on the next day and polish it with a soft cloth. I think it might work well for you. .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye...your room sounds like it's ending up more work than you anticipated (isn't that always the way?) but can't wait to see it all done. It's going to be so wonderful to have when completed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye...your room sounds like it's ending up more work than you anticipated (isn't that always the way?) but can't wait to see it all done. It's going to be so wonderful to have when completed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My KP dear friend Sherry1 needs your continuing Prayers -- Please keep her in your Prayer circle . The results of her tests were not what she had hoped - so it is really important. There are other ideas and she needs our support and caring thoughts.


Will do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver...Your dinner sounds lovely. Hope Drea & Livey had a good drive to Little Rock. Too bad they had such a drive. Was that so they could get a better fare?


No, DD is a flight attendant and they fly stand-by. Every seat on every plane and on a couple other airlines were spoken for due to it being Spring Break and a national competition, so they had to get away from Minneapolis and hit an airport that had more, or different flights, away from the action... Due to the wintery mix, it wasn't a fun drive...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I have skimmed this weeks posts but still have about 20 pages in the middle to read, hope I didn't miss anything important.
Railyn, glad to hear that Ray is home & doing well. Hope all goes well with your treatment, sorry for the boring diet until then.
Angora, great to hear Christopher has done well with his surgery.
Rookie, love your squares, the sheep ne is so cute.
Sorleena, your puppies are too cute. The pink & blue sweaters are going to be beautiful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Before I moved to Germany I had a neighbor & her husband who were from Germany. She owned a Scandinavian furniture store and when they would travel to buy for their inventory she told me they would automatically start talking to her DH, who was just along and had nothing to do with the store, he was an executive in some company. If they wouldn't deal with her she wouldn't deal with them.


Many, many years ago, I was managing a fabric store and was way younger than my employees. It was wonderful because salesmen would come in and automatically start talkng to the oldest person there. I could just ease drop until I heard all I wanted and then let them know they were talking to the wrong person and I had no interest in them at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling. I can't wait to get it done..


I don't think taking the ceiling down is a biggie if it is the drop-in acoustical tile style. It would let you stack the shelves higher!!! and make it seem airier...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our wireless router has been down for over a week now, I just cannot figure out what is wrong with it. I think Im going to have to break down and call someone in. Did the paper route with the current carrier for 3 days and decided that it is not for me. When you are not a napper you cant function for the rest of the day and 4 hours of sleep is just not enough for me. Besides the fact that I got totally lost and turned around in the middle of no where in the middle of the night and couldnt have found my way home if he hadnt been with me. lol DH and my mom are both relieved. DH said he didnt think keeping that kind of schedule would be good for my health. Oh well, on to the next thing.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday to those I missed Happy Anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all.


I'm actually relieved that you have given up on the paper route. It really did sound like too little sleep and that is not good for your health. There is always the bad weather to contend with and the wear and tear and expense of the driving. You already have stated that your energy level is not up to a full-time schedule and that would have been full plus...... Something will work out....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well one thing for sure - if I could knit it then you could label it "beginner"!!!!


If you can knit in front and back to increase, work k2tog and ssk, and do yos, you should be able to do the blue one. The only other stitch that's added for the Charlotte is a sk2p. Don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your squares!!!



RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen-glad you're feeling better...hope that's true for all those who've been having headaches, etc. Mary, I'm worried about you -- have you been to the doctor's?
> 
> Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

First day back at school and it went well. Brief trip to the grocery store and then home. I have now realized that I am pretty tired! Read the posts, but like Gwen said, "I should have taken notes!" So glad that Ray is home and recuperating nicely. It is great that he is so mobile. Good health wishes for everyone, and good sleep to those that are having difficulties. I have to be included in that as I woke up about 2:20 AM and just couldn't get back to sleep. I last looked at the clock around 3:20. I finally fell asleep and slept good until the alarm went off. I hope I do better tonight.

I hope everyone has a great evening and an even better day tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday went to Duluth GA to pick up sewing machine being cleaned/repaired and talked to the about replacing my missing dongle....should even say replacing.....it means I have to buy an entire new program and start from scratch. Cost will be $2200 and can finance it. After sleeping on it last night have decided to wait a bit longer before making the purchase. See if I can put aside the $$ between now and say mid summer so I can just pay for it upfront; besides need to learn this new computer a bit more before adding in more software. At least that my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL
> 
> Hopefully we will be keeping the garden less crowded this year too...he's agreed we will only be planting tomatoes, beans, & lettuce....by the way don't you just love the way I say "we" when it is DH that does the veggie garden...ROFL.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better.... What is your machine? I have a Bernina (Not the newest, built-in computer model)and have all the software, etc. for the embroidery attachment, including the digitizing software and the attachment for doing bigger areas, like the back of a shirt... lots of designs. I have so much thread and stabilizer and all that jazz and really don't use it... Maybe some would work on your machine... I have the dongle and a whole separate laptop. I don't think I have turned in on in 5 years...

We don't have the room... and the heat really gets to a veggie garden (other than the artichoke from outer space that I grew a cuple years back) so we are content to just have pots of herbs. There is such a good farmer's market on DH's route to the farm.... and we are always getting produce from the farm as swell. There is also a pretty nice Farmer's market downtown and we go there when wanting big amounts of certain things...

Sidney is just being a pup... but those cords are a no-no...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I slept most of the day. Kathy...I don't remember the last time I took a sick day. I am glad that I did though. I ate some soup and slept until 5 PM. I went to dinner with the boys as I did not want to cook. I do need to set up my 6 months check up with my doctor. I will let her know what is going on. It might be related to something that I have fought off and on for the past 3 1/2 years. 

Rookie....Love those squares. Mine are only dreams in my head for now. I will have to find time to make at least one of them become a reality. Not sure I will be able to do 5 of them. 

Railyn....Happy to hear that things are going well with Ray at home. I know he has to be happy to be back home as well. Can you use something like Mrs. Dash to season your food? Check with the doctors to see if they have any suggestions for alternative seasonings.

I am happy to have heard from Rick. Wishing him well during this recovery time. Charlotte was a special person to him and all of us. The healing will take time.

Gwen...I think you need to make Sydney some more chew toys. Can never have enough of them while puppy is around.
How is Marianne and her mom doing?

Caren...Missing you, but hope you are loving the heck out of Seth.

Sam...how are the wild parties going? How is your breathing? Thinking of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The past few years we've had zero luck with the zucchini and the cucumbers....wish we would get TONS of those. Don't know what the problem is.



thewren said:


> glad you are feeling better - gary does our garden - tomatoes, cucumbers and zucchini. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Went to work for 5 hours today and then took a half sick day. Just finished eating some soup and now off to get some sleep. I have no energy right now. Love reading about a puppy brigade.


Not good news. You weren't feeling real well a week or so ago either. maybe time to see a Dr.?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The past few years we've had zero luck with the zucchini and the cucumbers....wish we would get TONS of those. Don't know what the problem is.


Y'all get squash bugs? They'll destroy the plants in no time. I know there's an organic deterrent...I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


So glad that Ray can get around on hhis own. you just are not big enough or strong enough to be helping with that, no matter what the lessons teach..... The diet sounds awful,,, but 2 weeks is not too bad and you might have the added bonus of losing weight1!! At least, it would be a bonus for me. Maybe there are a couple of frozen things that Ray could eat or the already cooked chicken at the store or cooked beef, pork, etc... To add a little flavor to your diet, would dried apricots be considered to have red food coloring? I know you couldn't do cranberries... Maybe blueberries.. some of the dried fruits are pretty tangy.

I know you will get into a normal routine soon, but do remember that you are SUPPOSED to be tired right now and that could get worse. Ray is going to have to understand that you need to rest. The rest won't hurt him either.... Sending lots of healing vibes and prayers your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to try Melatonin at dinner...getting better at getting the sleeping times better, but still not great. I cold probably tolerate "stinky feet/socks" if the Valerian Root smelled like that...but to me it smells like a wet diaper! Glad that the melatonin is working for you.


I get the Valerian in gel-type capsules. On opening the bottle, yes, it smells. As I dish out my pills into containers for a month at a time... I really don't smell them at all when I take them... I am only taking one, but can take up to four so glad to have the ability to adjust if needed down the road. I still want to try the Costco sleep aide... just haven't renewed membership.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I finished my last square for the KAP afghan -- it's the one with the sheep & ball of yarn with a work in process on the needles. I realize the scale is off, but once getting the 8 x 8 figured out and the design (on a whim) somewhat centered, I was happy with the results. Thanks to Pup Lover for sharing the pattern on doing the yarn ball and needles, and thanks to the lady on the WIP workshop who mentioned doing the monkey fist knot to resemble the ball of yarn. This square pays homage to all the fiber makers, spinners, dyers, yarn manufacturers and fiber crafters everywhere. It's a smashup of 3 different patterns so I suppose I can call it a RookieRetiree original----my first from concept to completion design. It's in a gray yarn on a gray blocking board so may not show up all that well. The 2014 KAP in red/white/blue is odd shaped and I made the decision to re-work it for my KAP knitting bag rather than for the afghan. The other squares are from a stitch calendar that raises money for breast cancer research. One is called Love and Hope and one is Joined Together which I think are very appropriate for this afghan. The purple one is my learning experience to do bobbles before attempting to do them on the sheep. They're in the middle of being wet & steam blocked one last time and then on their way to Ohio when they're dry. Now back to the baby shaw and wedding shawl.
> .


The squares are all WONDERFUL and I love the sheep with the yarn ball.... and to think, I haven't even started.... Great ideas and so nicely done....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile".


I'm not sure how one puts a house in storage and I do wonder about the dog and his employment but glad Rick has been able to get away and be with family to help with the grieving process....

My cabinets need a whole lot of lemon oil or waxing and some de-gunking.... I should break it down into just a couple a week..... but that is easier said than done. You are getting a lot done. Glad Alan's liquid diet is working so far.... Hope it continues...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had cole slaw with mine also - I love cole slaw - I may need to stop at kfc and just buy a container of slaw. --- sam


There are several basic variations of slaw that I play with and Ben (new SIL) is particularly fond of all of them. Bless his heart!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My cabinets need a whole lot of lemon oil or waxing and some de-gunking.... I should break it down into just a couple a week..... but that is easier said than done. You are getting a lot done. Glad Alan's liquid diet is working so far.... Hope it continues...


I used Murphy's oil soap on mine. It was amazing--they looked new when I was done.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm not sure how one puts a house in storage and I do wonder about the dog and his employment but glad Rick has been able to get away and be with family to help with the grieving process....
> 
> My cabinets need a whole lot of lemon oil or waxing and some de-gunking.... I should break it down into just a couple a week..... but that is easier said than done. You are getting a lot done. Glad Alan's liquid diet is working so far.... Hope it continues...


I need to do the same. I probably should clean them with Murphy's Oil Soap and then Lemon Oil. It did wonders for some of my Mom's antiques.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up.... I did finish the basic knitting of the baby blanket.. I need to block it and add a border... probably just a simple single crochet. I've started a ruched scarf and think I will finish that while watching the end of the hockey game. Mom has a hair appointment tomorrow so best reminder her. 2 hours on the phone with Macy's to try to straighten out billing issue. I have returned curtains and they have not credited yet but want me to make minimum payment or I will be charged a late charge.... Hmmmmm. The people in the Philippines are too hard to understand and the one here in the States has not a clue of customer service. I have shopped there for years, but will be cancelling card as soon as this is straightened out..... Grrrrr.. 

DH spent 3 hours on the side of the road watching a workman try to repair the truck... so we are both having a glass of wine and chilling. Not a great day.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I need to do the same. I probably should clean them with Murphy's Oil Soap and then Lemon Oil. It did wonders for some of my Mom's antiques.


Love Murphy's Oil Soap. Good idea... I have some cabinet restorer from Lowes as well.. I may do a butcher's wax instead of oil... but will sure need an electric buffer!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have Murphy's soap and also some Bona wood cleaner that I was thinking of using....your suggestions are probably spot on.



Designer1234 said:


> There is a product called wood cleaner -- It is not an oil. It would not add oil to the cupboards and I would think it would be exactly what you would be able to use. It cleans the wood but doesn't affect the surface. I don't have any on hand but it is with the polishes etc. I will see if Pat remembers what it is called. No, he doesn't. I clean my dining room table completely - leave it over night and then I put the oil on the next day and polish it with a soft cloth. I think it might work well for you. .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie, I enjoyed the designing process.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I have skimmed this weeks posts but still have about 20 pages in the middle to read, hope I didn't miss anything important.
> Railyn, glad to hear that Ray is home & doing well. Hope all goes well with your treatment, sorry for the boring diet until then.
> Angora, great to hear Christopher has done well with his surgery.
> Rookie, love your squares, the sheep ne is so cute.
> Sorleena, your puppies are too cute. The pink & blue sweaters are going to be beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All you washcloth fans, have you seen this one? I just came across it in an email.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Washcloths/leafy-washcloth/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140318


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight too!!



pammie1234 said:


> First day back at school and it went well. Brief trip to the grocery store and then home. I have now realized that I am pretty tired! Read the posts, but like Gwen said, "I should have taken notes!" So glad that Ray is home and recuperating nicely. It is great that he is so mobile. Good health wishes for everyone, and good sleep to those that are having difficulties. I have to be included in that as I woke up about 2:20 AM and just couldn't get back to sleep. I last looked at the clock around 3:20. I finally fell asleep and slept good until the alarm went off. I hope I do better tonight.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great evening and an even better day tomorrow!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I may have just pulled the dreaded ''send the KP message to spam by mistake'' trick. Guess I'll wait until tomorrow morning to see if I get the next notice. Sheeeeesh!

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I started going as salt free as possible, it was recommended to use the Kirkland no salt seasoning mix from Costco...I suppose Sam's and other places have something similar. I use it for almost everything...still have to have real salt (very little) on popcorn, but very little use otherwise.. Sure has helped bring the BP down.



pacer said:


> I slept most of the day. Kathy...I don't remember the last time I took a sick day. I am glad that I did though. I ate some soup and slept until 5 PM. I went to dinner with the boys as I did not want to cook. I do need to set up my 6 months check up with my doctor. I will let her know what is going on. It might be related to something that I have fought off and on for the past 3 1/2 years.
> 
> Rookie....Love those squares. Mine are only dreams in my head for now. I will have to find time to make at least one of them become a reality. Not sure I will be able to do 5 of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll send you some.....no need to get a full membership for one thing...meant to get a box off to you and Gerry anyway for your 50th anniversary and it's still sitting here!



Dreamweaver said:


> I get the Valerian in gel-type capsules. On opening the bottle, yes, it smells. As I dish out my pills into containers for a month at a time... I really don't smell them at all when I take them... I am only taking one, but can take up to four so glad to have the ability to adjust if needed down the road. I still want to try the Costco sleep aide... just haven't renewed membership.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind comments on the squares...now to finish them and get them sent off.

Jynx...I think I'll open my last bottle of wine from the Texas wine festival (Grapevine--how appropriate) we were at when at my nephew's wedding now almost 5 years ago...time to head that way again and stock up again. This last bottle is bright Rose' so will be very refreshing....I'll toast to you and Gerry that tomorrow is a better day!



Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up.... I did finish the basic knitting of the baby blanket.. I need to block it and add a border... probably just a simple single crochet. I've started a ruched scarf and think I will finish that while watching the end of the hockey game. Mom has a hair appointment tomorrow so best reminder her. 2 hours on the phone with Macy's to try to straighten out billing issue. I have returned curtains and they have not credited yet but want me to make minimum payment or I will be charged a late charge.... Hmmmmm. The people in the Philippines are too hard to understand and the one here in the States has not a clue of customer service. I have shopped there for years, but will be cancelling card as soon as this is straightened out..... Grrrrr..
> 
> DH spent 3 hours on the side of the road watching a workman try to repair the truck... so we are both having a glass of wine and chilling. Not a great day.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've used car wax in the past and it worked out real well....but I think I'm going to stick with the Murphy's for the next couple of times and maybe by then, I'll have figured out how I'm going to do the cabinets. DH is usually up to the task of doing those kinds of projects, but he doesn't want to touch this one at all....but the price to have someone else do it is way too high...when I think I can do it.



Dreamweaver said:


> Love Murphy's Oil Soap. Good idea... I have some cabinet restorer from Lowes as well.. I may do a butcher's wax instead of oil... but will sure need an electric buffer!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have seen that one - pretty clever isn't it?



Sorlenna said:


> All you washcloth fans, have you seen this one? I just came across it in an email.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Washcloths/leafy-washcloth/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140318


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, your squares are fabulous.
Pacer, hope you feel better soon and also get a checkup soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You don't have to wait for the digest -- just come into the website and follow Newest Topics, etc. I never get the digests or the notices of postings anymore. They just cluttered up my email. I'm out here daily anyway and just follow Watched Topics, Newest Topics and then check on my buddy list to follow their postings, but that's about all I go to anymore...very rarely read all the Newest Topics...just those that peak my interest.



jheiens said:


> I think I may have just pulled the dreaded ''send the KP message to spam by mistake'' trick. Guess I'll wait until tomorrow morning to see if I get the next notice. Sheeeeesh!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks!!



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, your squares are fabulous.
> Pacer, hope you feel better soon and also get a checkup soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx I have a Viking Designer. I have attempted to use another brand's dongle but no such luck. I also have a Viking Rose (much older model) but it can only do a 4 x 4 hoop and of course most of what I do I need the larger hoops. Oh well...will get the newer software eventually. 


Dreamweaver said:


> So glad you are feeling better.... What is your machine? I have a Bernina (Not the newest, built-in computer model)and have all the software, etc. for the embroidery attachment, including the digitizing software and the attachment for doing bigger areas, like the back of a shirt... lots of designs. I have so much thread and stabilizer and all that jazz and really don't use it... Maybe some would work on your machine... I have the dongle and a whole separate laptop. I don't think I have turned in on in 5 years...
> 
> We don't have the room... and the heat really gets to a veggie garden (other than the artichoke from outer space that I grew a cuple years back) so we are content to just have pots of herbs. There is such a good farmer's market on DH's route to the farm.... and we are always getting produce from the farm as swell. There is also a pretty nice Farmer's market downtown and we go there when wanting big amounts of certain things...
> 
> Sidney is just being a pup... but those cords are a no-no...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> I slept most of the day. Kathy...I don't remember the last time I took a sick day. I am glad that I did though. I ate some soup and slept until 5 PM. I went to dinner with the boys as I did not want to cook. I do need to set up my 6 months check up with my doctor. I will let her know what is going on. It might be related to something that I have fought off and on for the past 3 1/2 years.
> 
> Gwen...I think you need to make Sydney some more chew toys. Can never have enough of them while puppy is around.
> How is Marianne and her mom doing?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We do get the squash bugs but we've checked and not a sign of them at all. Last year we had toooo much rain I know and everything just rotted/drowned.


Sorlenna said:


> Y'all get squash bugs? They'll destroy the plants in no time. I know there's an organic deterrent...I'll have to look it up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I did, of course, tell him that we all wish him well - and I do think he will be in touch. He and his brother are very close. His brother is divorced and has custody of his son who is around 10 I believe. Charlotte called them "her boys" so I'm sure they are missing her too. I just used dishwashing liquid and hot water on my cabinets. Washed, rinsed and dried. I did scrub away some stain in places - ours have an oiled finish - not a hard varnish. But we have gone over the bathroom cabinets (which are the same thing) with an oil based stain and they looked fine. So at some point we will give them a once over touch up. I just needed to get the grease and gunk off of them. They looked like new when we moved in- the rest of the house was trashed - but it looked like no one ever cooked in the kitchen! They had stolen the stove so I don't know that for sure.... but the cabinets were way too clean compared to the rest of the house - It was a repo wreck when we bought it.

quote=RookieRetiree]I know you gave Rick our well wishes...probably good that he's with family for awhile and not make any long term plans...good to have him keep in touch.

What did you use on your cabinets? I need to clean ours, but am hesitant to use any oil products because I eventually want to go from the wood stain to a cream/butter color and not sure how that's going to work just yet.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I quit the notices too and just go to the same things...much less chance of screwing something up...LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> You don't have to wait for the digest -- just come into the website and follow Newest Topics, etc. I never get the digests or the notices of postings anymore. They just cluttered up my email. I'm out here daily anyway and just follow Watched Topics, Newest Topics and then check on my buddy list to follow their postings, but that's about all I go to anymore...very rarely read all the Newest Topics...just those that peak my interest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Quick jump in to say Hi and let you know that there is nothing very exciting going on here - that really is a good thing I guess!! I did hear from Rick this morning via email. He wanted to check in and let me know that he had put the house in storage and "taken a ride". He is in Henderson NV just outside of Las Vegas staying with his brother. He didn't say anything about future plans - I just emailed him back and told him that I hoped he would keep in touch and let me know how he was doing and that we all continue to miss Charlotte and her "smile". I am done working in the kitchen for the day - half of the cabinets done.... yuck - it's been a couple of years and they were bad! I am going to get cleaned up and head over to spend some time with DH. Luv to all - ttyl - AZ


So glad that Rick is going to spend some time with family, I'm sure this time has to be horrible for him. Thank you for letting us know. Hope you had a good time, with DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go watch Season 4, episode 3 of Downton Abbey on Simply June....
ya'll play nice and have a lot of fun. Everyone lifted in prayer whether ya think ya need it or not! Love ya! Gweniepooh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This was posted on the forum and I thought it spoke of us!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan is on clear liquids. I don't know if tolerate is exactly the word I would use..... but things have slowed down considerably - but it is now 6 days without any solid food too.... so I don't know quite what it is proving...


darowil said:


> Poor Rick it is so hard for him- being with family should help him.
> Did see that I missed a post about Alans diet- is he continuing to tolerate very light food?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I can do all those, and I am willing to learn the sk2p so that I can do the Charlotte!!! I do need to break out of my "easy" rut. Part of it is concentration.....


Sorlenna said:


> If you can knit in front and back to increase, work k2tog and ssk, and do yos, you should be able to do the blue one. The only other stitch that's added for the Charlotte is a sk2p. Don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think taking the ceiling down is a biggie if it is the drop-in acoustical tile style. It would let you stack the shelves higher!!! and make it seem airier...


My only fear is that they used the same glue that they used on the walls. :?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it sounds like he emptied the house and put everything in it in storage. I'm sure they were just renting the place they were in. They had just downsized from living in one of the spec houses that they had built and were having trouble selling due to the market... when it sold they decided to just rent and think about what to do next. Rick is "retired" and when I say that I mean that he works for himself and they had decided once the last house sold they would take a break and see how it felt. He didn't mention Pontuf - but I would be very surprised if they didn't both go to stay with his brother. I am working my way around the kitchen - I could probably have done it all in one day - but it isn't such a chore when you break it up a little. I did start with the worst of them over and around the stove!!! We'll see what the Dr has to say tomorrow - he is ready for some "real" food.... and getting crabby about it!


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm not sure how one puts a house in storage and I do wonder about the dog and his employment but glad Rick has been able to get away and be with family to help with the grieving process....
> 
> My cabinets need a whole lot of lemon oil or waxing and some de-gunking.... I should break it down into just a couple a week..... but that is easier said than done. You are getting a lot done. Glad Alan's liquid diet is working so far.... Hope it continues...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have seen that one - pretty clever isn't it?


I was thinking it could make some nice holiday decor, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I can do all those, and I am willing to learn the sk2p so that I can do the Charlotte!!! I do need to break out of my "easy" rut. Part of it is concentration.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have Murphy's soap and also some Bona wood cleaner that I was thinking of using....your suggestions are probably spot on.


Bona is the name of the wood cleaner! I also have Murphy's soap as well but it has oil in it at least mine does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have had this in my "to do" list for ages - I would love them for the kitchen!!! And with some of you crafty soap makers.... this would be so cute wrapped around a rustic bar of bath soap.....


Sorlenna said:


> All you washcloth fans, have you seen this one? I just came across it in an email.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Washcloths/leafy-washcloth/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140318


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice Shirley-


Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on the forum and I thought it spoke of us!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

In Fall colors down the center of a table????


Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking it could make some nice holiday decor, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have had this in my "to do" list for ages - I would love them for the kitchen!!! And with some of you crafty soap makers.... this would be so cute wrapped around a rustic bar of bath soap.....


What a great gift idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> In Fall colors down the center of a table????


What a great idea--and the guests could take them home after dinner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know it is past 9:30 but you can still see Mars before it moves further away. To see the celestial meet-up, look low above the east-southeast horizon at around 9:30 p.m. tonight (your local time). Weather permitting, you should see the waning gibbous moon accompanied by a very bright planet Mars on the upper left, with the bright blue star Spica to the upper right. The night sky trio, resembling an isosceles triangle, will be visible all through the rest of the overnight hours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If you have a chance to see the moon tonight, Mars has been quite close and will now start to move away. It is beautiful. Had a few nights now with no cloud cover so was able to enjoy it.

Will be taking DH to the airport tomorrow.

Rookie, I love all your squares but the one with the sheep and ball of yarn is adorable. This should be one of the best afghans ever! :thumbup: 

Railyn, so glad your DH is home and doing pretty good with the walker. Now to get YOU taken care of. Changing one's diet is never easy, but doing it with so much going on all at once, you are to be admired. Sounds like you are doing it and I applaud you, even making two meals at times. Not easy for sure. Keep us posted and you are in my prayers.

Sorlenna, that was one of your early designs and so beautiful!! Natural talent for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I think I may have just pulled the dreaded ''send the KP message to spam by mistake'' trick. Guess I'll wait until tomorrow morning to see if I get the next notice. Sheeeeesh!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well we can keep each other company.
Found this by going to my posts. For my workshop I will try the clicking on something (hope I will recognise it when Isee it!) becuase its a while since i posted there as far as the number of posts goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan is on clear liquids. I don't know if tolerate is exactly the word I would use..... but things have slowed down considerably - but it is now 6 days without any solid food too.... so I don't know quite what it is proving...


Resting the gut- gives it a chance to recover from the rough treatment it thinks it has been receiving ove rht east couple of years. If its not being made to work hard then it may settle down. Makes sense to rest it and the gradual introduction as it is tolerated makes sense. Any more talk of a PICC line? becuase some other form of nutrion really is needed very soon I would have thought.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The Dr seems disinclined to do a PICC line. I would think that something will have to change soon - he is receiving 2 cups of hot water/1 tea bag and one bullion package, jello, apple juice and grape juice 3 times a day. This is a guy that started out at 295 and has lost 25-30 lbs in the last month. Granted he is overweight - but he is over 6' and has never since I've known him weighted less than 250 and that was when he was still working construction and 40 years old. He is a big guy and that doesn't seem like enough nutrition. On the other hand his diet of baked chicken, mashed potatoes, bread and butter, bananas and the occasional piece of white cake with white frosting has done nothing for his health either. I'm worried that this isn't going the way it needs to.....at least not very quickly. He went in on the 13th....


darowil said:


> Resting the gut- gives it a chance to recover from the rough treatment it thinks it has been receiving ove rht east couple of years. If its not being made to work hard then it may settle down. Makes sense to rest it and the gradual introduction as it is tolerated makes sense. Any more talk of a PICC line? becuase some other form of nutrion really is needed very soon I would have thought.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Must say good-night. It is 11:00 PM and I have to get up early tomorrow. Sending well wishes and positive thoughts to all. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's only 9PM here but I am ready to call it a day. I still need to go back and read the 2nd half of last week's TP.... Maybe tomorrow! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the pattern - just haven't tried it yet - it really would make a wow dishcloth. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> All you washcloth fans, have you seen this one? I just came across it in an email.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Washcloths/leafy-washcloth/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140318


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I use mainly sea salt and kosher salt - don't know if it is any better for you or not - but it seems I don't need to use as much. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> When I started going as salt free as possible, it was recommended to use the Kirkland no salt seasoning mix from Costco...I suppose Sam's and other places have something similar. I use it for almost everything...still have to have real salt (very little) on popcorn, but very little use otherwise.. Sure has helped bring the BP down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how very true - walk a mile in their shoes. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on the forum and I thought it spoke of us!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

break out the chisels. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> My only fear is that they used the same glue that they used on the walls. :?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got to the waist part of the Charlotte. So far, so good, but I'm heading off to bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandi - the sk2p - slip one - knit two - slip stitch over the two knit stitches - easy peasy. you can do it. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I can do all those, and I am willing to learn the sk2p so that I can do the Charlotte!!! I do need to break out of my "easy" rut. Part of it is concentration.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad said that to me every night before I went to bed. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


>


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's tough....but you guys are hanging in there. As they add other foods and his system handles it okay, you'll see slow progress. Is he also getting IV solutions to stay hydrated and with nutrients?



AZ Sticks said:


> The Dr seems disinclined to do a PICC line. I would think that something will have to change soon - he is receiving 2 cups of hot water/1 tea bag and one bullion package, jello, apple juice and grape juice 3 times a day. This is a guy that started out at 295 and has lost 25-30 lbs in the last month. Granted he is overweight - but he is over 6' and has never since I've known him weighted less than 250 and that was when he was still working construction and 40 years old. He is a big guy and that doesn't seem like enough nutrition. On the other hand his diet of baked chicken, mashed potatoes, bread and butter, bananas and the occasional piece of white cake with white frosting has done nothing for his health either. I'm worried that this isn't going the way it needs to.....at least not very quickly. He went in on the 13th....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check, but I think all salt has the same affect on hypertension -- Kosher and Sea Salt aren't iodized (I think) but not sure that's an issue as it once may have been. Using the Sam's Club seasoning without salt is working -- I don't even need to add salt at the table any more which is better for me. DH is doing fine too and we're both people who prefer "salt" treats (chips, popcorn, etc.) vs. "sweets", but getting rid of as much sugar is next on the list.

I made cauliflower with the corned beef instead of cabbage (DD and DGS don't like the cabbage) and it really tasted good with the carrots and potatoes. I used some beer, but will try the cranberry glaze the next time and wine the time after that.



thewren said:


> I use mainly sea salt and kosher salt - don't know if it is any better for you or not - but it seems I don't need to use as much. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's more to the song --- I'll have go look it up...I say it to the grandkids.



thewren said:


> my dad said that to me every night before I went to bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I assume a baby hire place is a place where you rent things. --- sam
> 
> It must be where you can rent babies!!lol


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got this new pic! Peanut & Millie! Squee!
> 
> That made my day better.


Oh look at them! They are adorable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way past time to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've had my chamomile tea and half a melatonin tablet. I am determined to sleep better tonight--and the headache seems mostly gone. Got some rows done on the Charlotte, too.


It looks lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. We had a great trip & lots of visiting. We ended up going to Kelowna,BC as well to visit Delberts other aunt & uncle, she has early alzeimers so we thought we better visit while she is still not too bad. Our travels through the mountains were wet & foggy but not too bad, we spend 40 mnutes in a lineup at Rogers pass while they cleaned up an avalanche. The snow here has really sunk while we were away but spring is still a way off.
> 
> Welcome back!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have talked to Caren, she's just been really busy the last few days with Seth and things. Should be back to normal soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! Should have taken notes but didn't and since I KNOW I was reading through several days let me just say I hope everyone with health difficulties is feeling better...especially remember Sorlenna had a really bad sinus headache and that Pacer had an awful allergic reaction....so hope all is much better now and know I have all in prayers. Happy to say I feel GREAT!
> 
> ell I'll put a sock in it for now (in other words shut up) cause for some reason I am so chatty/hyper this morning. Hope all are well and having a fun & productive day/night. A big {{{{HUG}}}} to everyone!


I see you are feeling much better! :thumbup: I love reading your comments especially when you are chatty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


You sure have earnt a right to vent, thats for sure! Take care and I hope this next two weeks go quickly for you. Take care.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.

My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.

Sending hugs and healing vibes all round.

Wednesday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen-glad you're feeling better...hope that's true for all those who've been having headaches, etc. Mary, I'm worried about you -- have you been to the doctor's?
> 
> Sorlenna - love the Charlotte and it will be my first official sweater project -- for myself in your and dear Charlotte's honor.
> 
> ...


You have done a great job on the squares.  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning Sugarsugar and Purple! Brightish here and quite windy, so I've got a washing outside and hoping for no rain. Pleased to hear good news about Raylin, her DH and Sandi's Alan too, hope it continues. Healing vibes to all those in need of them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank for the update on Rick. It seems that he's realizing that his life goes on even though I'm sure missing Charlotte is topmost in his mind.
> Hope Alan is better today.
> Junek


Ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning Sugarsugar and Purple! Brightish here and quite windy, so I've got a washing outside and hoping for no rain. Pleased to hear good news about Raylin, her DH and Sandi's Alan too, hope it continues. Healing vibes to all those in need of them.


Good morning! I am heading off to bed shortly. Have a good day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So you didn't wake up hoping she was OK? like so many of us do when the baby sleeps through at last.


No way! I have been so tired, if its quiet I am out for the count!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Not so far fetched, the bubble thing for expectant mothers. I saw a lady wearing what looked like a belt but it fit under her baby bump and extended up to her navel. I've seen stretchy ones but this was more like a leather belt.
> 
> Kathy


 :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas poodle that she had years ago, chewed through the sewing machine cord, WHILE IT WAS PLUGGED IN, now how he did't electrocute his little butt is beyond us. Good luck with breaking that habit, Wicket tried once with my phone charger cord but I caught him before he started so that was easily remedied. They may be little dears, but they do have a bit of devil in them just to keep us on our toes. lolol Some more than others I think, just like kids.


Just after we got our furbaby, I had my first smart phone. During the night furbaby had a nibble on said phone. Fortunately after a couple of chomps (without breaking teeth) she realised it wasn't edible and left it. I found it in the morning with some teeth marks in one corner on the floor.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats it for me tonight. Goodnight all. page 71... only four pages behind.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I slept most of the day. Kathy...I don't remember the last time I took a sick day. I am glad that I did though. I ate some soup and slept until 5 PM. I went to dinner with the boys as I did not want to cook. I do need to set up my 6 months check up with my doctor. I will let her know what is going on. It might be related to something that I have fought off and on for the past 3 1/2 years.
> 
> I think a visit to your dr. is a good idea. You stay too busy not to be feeling your best.
> Take care...keeping you in my prayers.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.
> 
> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.
> 
> ...


Was the butterfly out already- or is that an archival photo? The camelias look perfect!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacer hope you are feeling better. You would not believe how many toys this puppy has...as bad a a first grandchild or child...LOL! Per Marianne & her mom things are pretty much the same; good days then a slew of really crappy ones for her mom.[/quote]

Puppies will be puppies. I once had a cat that thought she was a dog. She chewed the phone cord that went from the reciever to the set (in the days before cordless phones) And did it on the upstairs and downstairs phones. I couldn't figure out when I was talking on the phone that the sound would go in and out. I finally really looked at the cord...remember those curly type cords?? There were just one or two wires that would connect when I moved the cord. I guess she didn't want to hear the phone ringing. She was too smart for her own good. I could just be thinking about vacuuming and before I even got the vacuum out of the closet she would be as far back as she could get in the kitchen cabinets.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Carol, and you too.
> 
> I always remind myself that our wether reporting covers a much larger area than just where I am. And since we are just below the accepted bottom of the Lake Erie ''snow belt'' on this side of the state, sometimes we get the weather from the North and sometimes from the South of us. Several rather large lakes in this general area also have some effect on the weather we get no matter where it is coming from or at what speed.
> 
> ...


~~~Added to the list with ardent hope for a full recovery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> If you have a chance to see the moon tonight, Mars has been quite close and will now start to move away. It is beautiful. Had a few nights now with no cloud cover so was able to enjoy it.
> 
> Will be taking DH to the airport tomorrow.
> 
> ...


If I looked at the sky, all I would see is clouds....our dreariness continues today. It seems never ending.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To the contrary our sky is absolutely clear with the moon- but I was uncertain how the conjunction would appear down here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.
> 
> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.
> 
> ...


The camellias are beautiful....wish we had a camellia bush close by. And I love the butterfly...I don't think we have the peacock butterfly here in the States.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you feel better soon, head colds are no fun.


~~~thanks! Had a relatively good night's sleep. I'm getting better, but this see-saw weather may not be helping. I just want to stay home, but, alas, can not. Another dr. visit today, some errands...then home again - jiggity-jig!
AZ - hope thins are progressing and Alan is improving every day. Sometimes it is hard to see the progress when it is so close. Prayers continuing.

Angora: best best wishes for both Chris & Chris! Glad for good news...hope it continues!

hmmmmm - can't find my notes. Good spring-tinged thoughts & energies to all! I have many pages to catch up on, BUT...I got my squares in the mail! Here they come, Joy! How is the square count? Can't wait to see the finished product!

Have a good day everyone! Back to reading and thenon to the day's tasks. TTYL. Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning! I am heading off to bed shortly. Have a good day.


You have a good night!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> great gas milage I understand. --- sam


~~~So they tell us.. we'll see. Anyone have suggestions for a name? I had an idea that I liked, and promptly forgot it. :? pfui. We always name our cars.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Last year the Rochester Knitting Guild did an afghan. Thought you might be interested to see it. I did one square in it, a purple and chartreuse one. A few of the ladies from the guild, but there are about 300 members, so just a sampling. Do you think it is bright enough.:wink:
> 
> Although people may have had an easier time getting this to size since all yarn was the same and same pattern, I do think ours will be truly unique and wonderful representing different countries. I just can't wait to see ours.


~~~So, what happened to the blanket? How many did you make? this one turned out really pretty. Was it planned out ahead of time....colors & all?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I melt.... I used to do yard work in swim suit with shorts over and could jump in the pool to cool off. now, if it isn't done by 10:30 AM, it isn't happening until at least 7-8 at night.... I can always add a sweater but can only strip so far....... I don't like to sweat....


~~~Me either! I had no problems living in tropical Africa, but as I have aged I am much less tolerant of the heat. When hot and sticky I don't function well at all...plus I have a "personality change"....kinda' grumpy :?  Spring & Fall...those are the best!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother (the one who lives in Dallas) fell out of a window when he leaned back on the screen of an open window on the second floor farm house. We were playing hide and seek and he hid behind the heavy velvet drapes in our NE (cold) bedroom -- the window was open and he leaned back on the screen and out he went---those were the days when the storms and screens were swapped out each winter and summer and were just held in by swivel bolts. We gave up looking for him...found him later on the back porch crying and holding his arm---it was broken. He was lucky, though, he missed the cast aluminum vegetable wash tub and the back door cement stoop and fell on the grass. I think he may have been 6 or so...the trouble we used to get into!!


~~~Ouch!!! :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KERMN said:


> I noticed you are from upstate NY but never dreamed it would be Rochester and that I would see a very dear friend on your photo. NH on the far right is like a sister, and she is the one that got me started into knitting again after many years doing other crafts. We now live many states away. I am a follower of the TP but never have chimed until now. N has told me of your guild and I wish I could be part of it but....living in AZ and MN it has to be a dream. Thank you for sharing the picture of the lovely quilt and HAPPY faces.


~~~What a nice treat for you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My knees are suffering this morning from planting all the violas yesterday, but it was worth it, once they fill out tye flower bed will look so pretty. Going for a gentle walk down to town today and have a look for a suitable case for my trip and then get on with some knitting.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and huge Tuesday hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


~~~sigh..... :? Spring looks so pretty where you are....and it's so far away from us :| Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> A 28-year-old amateur astrophotographer, Nick Risinger, created the composite image below. Its made of 37,000 separate photographs! Its a 360-panoramic view of the sky, and, Risinger says, its the largest true-color photo of the night sky, ever. He made it by trekking 60,000 miles (100,000 km) across the western United States and South Africa starting in March 2010.
> 
> To appreciate Risingers image fully, click into Photopic Sky Survey, which will give you a gigantic, high-def, zoomable version.
> 
> ...


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: neato!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~
> 
> hmmmmm - can't find my notes. Good spring-tinged thoughts & energies to all! I have many pages to catch up on, BUT...I got my squares in the mail! Here they come, Joy! How is the square count? Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Have a good day everyone! Back to reading and thenon to the day's tasks. TTYL. Carol il/oh


Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.

Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.

You can do these, sisters and brothers. I have so much faith in you all. We have seen your needle crafts and they are gorgeous. You know they are, all of you out there. My squares are all simple ''filler'' blocks, but I will get to play a part in this expression of love and caring for one another. We want you to be able to share in that expression.

Go for it, all of y'all!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Is this the rhyme you were trying to remeber Jynx?
"Under the fence, catch the sheep, back you go, off you leap" 've never used a rhyme but it might help especially for kids. I've simply used the boring "in, over, through, off"


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I obviously did not make the error that I thought I had.

And that statement reminded me that I once heard someone say
they thought they had made a mistake *one* time, but they were wrong!

LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is this the rhyme you were trying to remeber Jynx?
> "Under the fence, catch the sheep, back you go, off you leap" 've never used a rhyme but it might help especially for kids. I've simply used the boring "in, over, through, off"


the one we used was - 'into the bunny hole, around the old tree, out hops bunny and away runs she!' Worked well! This was with 6 - 10 year olds.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think that Marla and I will probably drywall over the plaster, as the plaster has just to many spots that will need repair and the dingdongs that put up the panelling, didn't just nail it up, they nailed AND glued it up, so there are a bunch of spots of just glue that David couldn't get off even with the hammer. :roll:
> We've discovered they put a drop ceiling in too, so going to ask my cousin what he thinks about put a window back in where they boarded up a window that we found behind the panelling, and taking down the ceiling.
> I can't wait to get it done.  Poor David. lol He said he was going to call Dish (our satellite) and tell them to take off all the home shows and put on the playboy channel. lolol...Told him he could have the playboy channel (he'd never watch it) but not to touch my home shows. lolol... He just rolled his eyes and laughed. Gotta love him.


~~~My son found an extra window, too. He kept counting inside & outside and not getting the same number. Since it was 3 floors up on a hilly lot, it was a bit tricky to see....finally after careful mapping and counting....discovered the former owners have tiled over a window in the bathroom. They didn't do it right, so steam and moisture got to the wood and has rotted things out. arrgghh! Ah...those home fixers!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.
> 
> Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.
> 
> ...


I'm going for it, really I am! Still trying to work out the gauge. Once I have that cracked I'll get one underway. Using multi-coloured yarn but very plain stitches - should be good for fillers! Not sure if I'll manage five though!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.
> 
> Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.
> 
> ...


I agree -- you will need all sorts of blocks, fancy and plain or they will not show so well. The 'filler' blocks are just as important. Something like this afghan needs a contrast -- plain and fancy - It will be the most awesome thing. I would love to be there to see it and I wish I was closer to help put it together. That is the main disadvantage -- Thankyou Joy for doing this 
wonderful project for us. YOu have a lot on your plate and I hope the blocks get there in lots of time. Thanks so much for doing this. Maybe when KAP rolls around Heidi or one of the family can take a group picture with the afghan. I would love to have one I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And mine should be there in two weeks time- definitely filler squares!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Hon. DH has a long day today. Early morning this morning and rehearsal tonight. Leaves tomorrow for NYC. A famous Jazz Pianist who passed away is being honored and he will be playing a duo with a trumpeter from here. She used to do a radio program nationally on Public Radio with other pianists and DH was on it. Feels right that he should play for it. They will just do one tune as so many will be there to play. Long and short. I have been up early and will be up late, so nap should be perfect.


~~~Her name escapes me at the moment, but we have listened to her often. ohhh...just right on the tip of my tongue! Marion McPartland, I think.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc. He is doing it on his own. He walks with a walker and feel stable. He looks comfortable too. He can walk all over the house as needed. I was worried about his coming home but we are managing well and he is not too demanding so that helps a lot
> I am getting ready for my radio-active iodine treatment so have to be on a very strict diet and was taken off thyroid replacement to I feel very tired. My diet is no salt of any kind or items that contain salt, No dairy or any kind, no soy etc. Also anything with red food coloring. I have been putting fruit in my hot cereal, vegetables are fine but meat is terrible. I am using herbs, etc. but things still taste flat. I only have to do this for 14 days so I will be OK. I am trying to cook something that I can eat and add a little salt for Ray There are times I cook two different meals. I will be glad when this is over.
> I have not had the energy to knit so that is in the background. Life will change in a couple of weeks and back to our normal life.
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening to my story. Your kind words and prayers have been very helpful too.


~~~Extra strengthening energies wending their way to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The purple one is my learning experience to do bobbles before attempting to do them on the sheep. They're in the middle of being wet & steam blocked one last time and then on their way to Ohio when they're dry. Now back to the baby shaw and wedding shawl.
> 
> ~~~Rookie....I need to learn how to do bobbles....any hints or suggestions or secrets? I found a pattern for a lego blanket...which would be perfect for my nephew's new baby-to-be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo Angelam!!! That's the spirit! And you don't have to do 5....anywhere from 1-5 and plain and simple works great!!! I'm so glad you're going to contribute.



angelam said:


> I'm going for it, really I am! Still trying to work out the gauge. Once I have that cracked I'll get one underway. Using multi-coloured yarn but very plain stitches - should be good for fillers! Not sure if I'll manage five though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure we will be taking pictures of this afghan Shirley!!!It is going to be fantastic!


Designer1234 said:


> I agree -- you will need all sorts of blocks, fancy and plain or they will not show so well. The 'filler' blocks are just as important. Something like this afghan needs a contrast -- plain and fancy - It will be the most awesome thing. I would love to be there to see it and I wish I was closer to help put it together. That is the main disadvantage -- Thankyou Joy for doing this
> wonderful project for us. YOu have a lot on your plate and I hope the blocks get there in lots of time. Thanks so much for doing this. Maybe when KAP rolls around Heidi or one of the family can take a group picture with the afghan. I would love to have one I know.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad you are feeling better - gary does our garden - tomatoes, cucumbers and zucchini. --- sam


~~~DH tries his hand at tomatoes. He wants to add cucumbers this summer. A budding farmer??? :lol: :lol: 
We did get a few tomatoes last summer...late. They were good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My KP dear friend Sherry1 needs your continuing Prayers -- Please keep her in your Prayer circle . The results of her tests were not what she had hoped - so it is really important. There are other ideas and she needs our support and caring thoughts.


~~~Absolutely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!


YEA! It worked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!
> 
> YEA! It worked!


mine came up sideways- but it was great none-the-less! so good when they all get on- took ages before Ringo and Rufus sorted their problems!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm....don't know how that happened. Sent it from my iPhone and when I checked it out after it posted it came up fine for me.....Are you sure you're not standing on your head Julie???...Just joking!!!! hehehehehe. Seriously I wonder why for some things will show correctly and on others it won't? It must have something to do with the program installed on your computer for viewing pics/videos and they way they work. Oh well...another mini mystery added to life for me....lol.

How are you today Julie?


Lurker 2 said:


> mine came up sideways- but it was great none-the-less! so good when they all get on- took ages before Ringo and Rufus sorted their problems!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To those who I promised to send some lessons for landscape wall hangings. I am having trouble organizing them. I made the pdfs when I had a much older computer - and I am trying to remove the 40 addresses on each as I taught the classes on line. I am having problems and will have to talk to my son -- I don't want to send peoples email addresses out if I can help it. Sorry for the delay -- I haven't forgotten - just trying to figure out these new computers. If push comes to shove I can re do them but it is a pretty big job -- however I will keep you up to date.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And a gray Good morning back at you from dreary Chicagoland. Good day to knit -- although the grocery store I was at yesterday is having a one day sale on meats so I should get over there to stock up.

Gave DGS a haircut yesterday -- we have been paying $25 for him to go to a barber, but they haven't been doing that great of a job at it and it grows out all wonky. It was a first pass at it yesterday and I'll do some final trimming today...man, that kid has thick full hair. If he's anything like his Dad and uncles, he'll start losing it before he's 30 so he needs to be happy with it while he has it.

Some of his buddies (their Moms?) are starting to use product in their hair and combing it up in front---they're growing up too fast!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.
> 
> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can I come smell your laundry when it comes in off the line --- that is if it doesn't rain!? Love that smell --

Edit---when re-reading this, it came across as really weird---yes, I'm weird that way. We don't hang the wash on the line in our area -- but remember doing it and loving the way the items smell when bringing them in-especially the sheets!



KateB said:


> Good morning Sugarsugar and Purple! Brightish here and quite windy, so I've got a washing outside and hoping for no rain. Pleased to hear good news about Raylin, her DH and Sandi's Alan too, hope it continues. Healing vibes to all those in need of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much; hope to get them off to Ohio this week---waiting for them to dry.



sugarsugar said:


> You have done a great job on the squares.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....don't know how that happened. Sent it from my iPhone and when I checked it out after it posted it came up fine for me.....Are you sure you're not standing on your head Julie???...Just joking!!!! hehehehehe. Seriously I wonder why for some things will show correctly and on others it won't? It must have something to do with the program installed on your computer for viewing pics/videos and they way they work. Oh well...another mini mystery added to life for me....lol.
> 
> How are you today Julie?


Doing just fine! Ringo is breakfasted, and I am just having mine- will probably have a nap at some point- also been working on the guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> To those who I promised to send some lessons for landscape wall hangings. I am having trouble organizing them. I made the pdfs when I had a much older computer - and I am trying to remove the 40 addresses on each as I taught the classes on line. I am having problems and will have to talk to my son -- I don't want to send peoples email addresses out if I can help it. Sorry for the delay -- I haven't forgotten - just trying to figure out these new computers. If push comes to shove I can re do them but it is a pretty big job -- however I will keep you up to date.


I like the new avatar, Shirley!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi wrote:
Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.

My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.

Sending hugs and healing vibes all round.

Wednesday photos.....


Was the butterfly out already- or is that an archival photo? The camelias look perfect!

I agree --- I can't wait for things to begin flowering around here and I'll be off to the garden nursery. Love the butterfly--I don't think I've ever seen one like it before. Maybe in the butterfly garden in Indianapolis.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you have a good sleep - hope good sleeping continues for the rest of DD's pregnancy and labor and delivery goes well.



sugarsugar said:


> Good morning! I am heading off to bed shortly. Have a good day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doing just fine! Ringo is breakfasted, and I am just having mine- will probably have a nap at some point- also been working on the guernsey!


Glad you are fine today. Just had a parcel from my eldest son, 3Art Deco style notebooks and some multi coloured yarn. I phoned to think him, he is glad I like it, even though he is the one who told me (jokingly) not to buy any more wool or bags when he was helping me pack. 
Just waiting for grocery delivery then I can get my hair wash and shower and gather up my stuff for guild tomorrow. Have been sitting around waiting for the parcel till 2pm and feel now like I have done a full days work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Animals can be very perceptive -- I sure don't miss those old phones and the curly cords!



jknappva said:


> Pacer hope you are feeling better. You would not believe how many toys this puppy has...as bad a a first grandchild or child...LOL! Per Marianne & her mom things are pretty much the same; good days then a slew of really crappy ones for her mom.


Puppies will be puppies. I once had a cat that thought she was a dog. She chewed the phone cord that went from the reciever to the set (in the days before cordless phones) And did it on the upstairs and downstairs phones. I couldn't figure out when I was talking on the phone that the sound would go in and out. I finally really looked at the cord...remember those curly type cords?? There were just one or two wires that would connect when I moved the cord. I guess she didn't want to hear the phone ringing. She was too smart for her own good. I could just be thinking about vacuuming and before I even got the vacuum out of the closet she would be as far back as she could get in the kitchen cabinets.
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been working on the panda bear for the workshop. Taking it slow and of course a few days break when under the weather. Anyway I got back to it yesterday...or rather started to....when I pulled it out of my basket the needles caught and.....wonder of wonders....smoothly pulled completely out of the knitting! OH NO!!! Now I'm using pipsqueak and when knitting tightly per instructions it looks like just one nice solid piece of fur...no way I could even begin to pick up the stitches...all 70 of them....doggone it! And I was almost finished with the body...oh well...did manage to c..a..r..e...f..u..l..l..y frog it completely. I've set it aside for now. 

Below is a picture of the Slip Stitch Sampler I'm making. (NOT blocked of course) Marianne is making it also. The pattern is a Lion Brand Vanna's Choice and I purchased the class. The basis of th design is a log cabin format. There are 9 colors used and each big square has a central square plus 6 "logs". I've finished (except the edging) my first of 6 big squares. You do each big square with the same stitches but vary the color combinations. The first one was a little challenging but really not difficult (rated EASY) so I'm expecting the next one, which I cast on last night) to go quicker.

Instead of a New Years Resolution (which never make it for me) I'm going to try a to hold to a "Spring Solution". I'm going to TRY to finish up the WIPs I currently have before starting another project. Now the operative word here is TRY...When my friend was here yesterday she picked up a WIP and comments how nice it looked and asked what it was going to be. It honestly took me forever to remember...that's when it hit home that I've got Knitting ADHD....holds my interest until the next interesting project rears it's beautiful head....LOL. Oh well we shall see how this goes. Maybe I should limit it to at least 1/2 the WIPs need to be completed....that is if I remember where and what I was doing....LOL

Today is going to be a good day to sit and knit...raining yet again. If it clears up this afternoon MAYBE I'll make to the post office to mail Ohio Joy the squares. It is beginning to be spring like here though. I actually need to cut the grass in the back 40...or least what we call grass...anything green that has reared it's head and not in the flower beds...dandelions, crab grass, fescue, wild onions, etc. Of course it does need to stop raining first and dry out. 

Well, I'm off to knit...hope everyone has a fantastic day/night around the world. Keep those needles clicking....XXOOXX
Gweniepooh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better -- I'm tired of the dreary weather also.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~thanks! Had a relatively good night's sleep. I'm getting better, but this see-saw weather may not be helping. I just want to stay home, but, alas, can not. Another dr. visit today, some errands...then home again - jiggity-jig!
> AZ - hope thins are progressing and Alan is improving every day. Sometimes it is hard to see the progress when it is so close. Prayers continuing.
> 
> Angora: best best wishes for both Chris & Chris! Glad for good news...hope it continues!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

trying to catch up as I can, working today then off for the weekend! So happy about that, last weekend was pretty non existent. Hope everyone is doing ok, those of you in Texas, hope the dust storm is not hazardous and that you are able to stay in out of it. Does it get in through cracks in your home?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad you are fine today. Just had a parcel from my eldest son, 3Art Deco style notebooks and some multi coloured yarn. I phoned to think him, he is glad I like it, even though he is the one who told me (jokingly) not to buy any more wool or bags when he was helping me pack.
> Just waiting for grocery delivery then I can get my hair wash and shower and gather up my stuff for guild tomorrow. Have been sitting around waiting for the parcel till 2pm and feel now like I have done a full days work.


Yesterday was spent waiting for a parcel, too! I found it very hard to settle to anything, except I did manage to finish the dog 'boots' the lady at the Post Office asked me to knit for her- today I will deliver them- and they will have earned me a few dollars- probably will buy a cauliflower and some cheese to try out the cheese/cauliflower sauce for macaroni- that someone posted! What a kind son to send you more wool! After all you are not moving yet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always like Lizzie -- after the old "Tin Lizzie"!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~So they tell us.. we'll see. Anyone have suggestions for a name? I had an idea that I liked, and promptly forgot it. :? pfui. We always name our cars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the log cabin, Gwen! Such an interesting use of the stitches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> trying to catch up as I can, working today then off for the weekend! So happy about that, last weekend was pretty non existent. Hope everyone is doing ok, those of you in Texas, hope the dust storm is not hazardous and that you are able to stay in out of it. Does it get in through cracks in your home?


That will be a nice long weekend- as it is only Thursday here!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The response has been as amazing as this group of people!!



jheiens said:


> Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.
> 
> Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's cute - I haven't heard that one -- there is one from a book about little girls learning to knit--I'll check it out and put it on here.



darowil said:


> Is this the rhyme you were trying to remeber Jynx?
> "Under the fence, catch the sheep, back you go, off you leap" 've never used a rhyme but it might help especially for kids. I've simply used the boring "in, over, through, off"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Amateurs!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~My son found an extra window, too. He kept counting inside & outside and not getting the same number. Since it was 3 floors up on a hilly lot, it was a bit tricky to see....finally after careful mapping and counting....discovered the former owners have tiled over a window in the bathroom. They didn't do it right, so steam and moisture got to the wood and has rotted things out. arrgghh! Ah...those home fixers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie. How is the guernsey coming?


Lurker 2 said:



> I love the log cabin, Gwen! Such an interesting use of the stitches!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was the butterfly out already- or is that an archival photo? The camelias look perfect!


 :thumbup: I'm amazed they grow 2 colors on the same plant. Beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have to "remember" a cord like that, we still have one. When the power goes out, cordless phones don't work here so we still have an old one as well.



jknappva said:


> Pacer hope you are feeling better. You would not believe how many toys this puppy has...as bad a a first grandchild or child...LOL! Per Marianne & her mom things are pretty much the same; good days then a slew of really crappy ones for her mom.


Puppies will be puppies. I once had a cat that thought she was a dog. She chewed the phone cord that went from the reciever to the set (in the days before cordless phones) And did it on the upstairs and downstairs phones. I couldn't figure out when I was talking on the phone that the sound would go in and out. I finally really looked at the cord...remember those curly type cords?? There were just one or two wires that would connect when I moved the cord. I guess she didn't want to hear the phone ringing. She was too smart for her own good. I could just be thinking about vacuuming and before I even got the vacuum out of the closet she would be as far back as she could get in the kitchen cabinets.
Junek[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had over-complicated bobbles in my head and the pattern for the sheep didn't help---the directions were very confusing. The washcloth pattern is really just adding 2 more rows on a set of three stitches to create loops...I think it would be really cool to do something else with this pattern and then run an I-cord through the loops. I just went to YouTube and found a bobble design I liked and that worked to look like sheep's wool -- it was very easy. Every Lego blanket I've seen is crocheted...it would be fun to see one knitted.



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The purple one is my learning experience to do bobbles before attempting to do them on the sheep. They're in the middle of being wet & steam blocked one last time and then on their way to Ohio when they're dry. Now back to the baby shaw and wedding shawl.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on the forum and I thought it spoke of us!


~~~Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks...I really enjoyed doing them. I have several other ideas -- a Chicago skyline - an Illinois flower/bird combination - but those will have to wait for another time.



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The purple one is my learning experience to do bobbles before attempting to do them on the sheep. They're in the middle of being wet & steam blocked one last time and then on their way to Ohio when they're dry. Now back to the baby shaw and wedding shawl.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Could be!! Cucumbers will need room to spread out unless you're doing the little gerkins which I think can be grown in a pot on a stake.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH tries his hand at tomatoes. He wants to add cucumbers this summer. A budding farmer??? :lol: :lol:
> We did get a few tomatoes last summer...late. They were good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go knit for awhile...TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH tries his hand at tomatoes. He wants to add cucumbers this summer. A budding farmer??? :lol: :lol:
> We did get a few tomatoes last summer...late. They were good.


If you can get seed for a variety of cucumbers called Cool Breeze, they only take 45-48 days & are very prolific & great flavor.they are not big but soo tasty. I have been growing them for a few years & we always get lots even when the weather isn't great. Some varieties take much longer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is this the rhyme you were trying to remeber Jynx?
> "Under the fence, catch the sheep, back you go, off you leap" 've never used a rhyme but it might help especially for kids. I've simply used the boring "in, over, through, off"


~~~Has anyone heard of "Intry mintry cutry corn, apple seed and apple thorn....." My mom used to say that one, but I forget the ending.... :|


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday was spent waiting for a parcel, too! I found it very hard to settle to anything, except I did manage to finish the dog 'boots' the lady at the Post Office asked me to knit for her- today I will deliver them- and they will have earned me a few dollars- probably will buy a cauliflower and some cheese to try out the cheese/cauliflower sauce for macaroni- that someone posted! What a kind son to send you more wool! After all you are not moving yet!


Your meal sounds very enjoyable, glad you were able to finish the dog boots and are able to treat yourself. I will pass your reason that I am not moving yet on to my son. It is a great reason for more yarn buying! The delivery is all put away, so time for a cuppa and then shower etc. Take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2013/3/3/lauras-loop-bobble-sheep-pillow.html?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2014-03-19%3A%20Our%20Squishable%2C%20Squeezeable%20Bobble%20Sheep%20Pillow%21

Just saw this on the main forum --- very cute sheep pillow. There's another link to see a bobble tutorial which is very good and how I made the bobbles on the tiny sheep--I used a 3 stitch rather than 5 stitch version.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> To those who I promised to send some lessons for landscape wall hangings. I am having trouble organizing them. I made the pdfs when I had a much older computer - and I am trying to remove the 40 addresses on each as I taught the classes on line. I am having problems and will have to talk to my son -- I don't want to send peoples email addresses out if I can help it. Sorry for the delay -- I haven't forgotten - just trying to figure out these new computers. If push comes to shove I can re do them but it is a pretty big job -- however I will keep you up to date.


Whenever you have time is fine with me, Shirley, and I'm sure it is with everyone else,too. AFter all, you're doing us a great favor.
Don't you love having a son who doubles as a computer guru!? I don't think I would have gotten as far as I have with computers if it weren't for my son.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Whenever you have time is fine with me, Shirley, and I'm sure it is with everyone else,too. AFter all, you're doing us a great favor.
> Don't you love having a son who doubles as a computer guru!? I don't think I would have gotten as far as I have with computers if it weren't for my son.
> Junek


I totally agree with both of these statements. !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was the butterfly out already- or is that an archival photo? The camelias look perfect!


The photo was taken last Friday, we have had quite a few butterflies around and bumble and honey bees as well.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

OK Knitters here we go.(Kaye this may be it)

Laura Nelkin who teaches the lace classes on Craftsy emailed me with the name of the app she uses which highlights and counts. It is called RepliGo . She says it is very easy to use and it is for tablets and there is a cost but I don't know how much.

Meanwhile back at the old Computer/Netbook; I have found (actually DH found) Foxit Reader. I have spent a little time with it now and LOVE it. It's free, there are lots of good helps ( webinars and info topics) It highlights, you can make notes and mark sections.
If we are helping each other; a section can be highlighted or noted and the e-mailed to another KPer to check and offer suggestions etc.
The highlights and notes can be saved or not as you change when you close the pattern. I have my netbook set so that all my PDF file patterns come right up in Foxit Reader.
DID I SAY IT'S FREE!!!!

I keep my patterns filed by type on a flash card so I can move between the PC and netbook as I like and I have Foxit Reader on both machines as the default reader.
So far, knock on wood, it's working beautifully. It's particularly nice highlighting the rows of my lace charts. 

I think DH put extra work finding this program after hearing language more appropriate to a stevadore than a retired little old teacher coming from my craft room.

Take a look at these two programs and see if you find them helpful 

Trisha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

With regard to the squares for the KAp Afghans Londy has given me her squares and I am just puttig a few finishing touches to mine and then I will get them in the post.

Been for a swim this afternoon and now off to pick up the gks from school.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Trisha...perfect timing as I'm just about to embark on knitting a wedding shawl -- the biggest of my lace projects so far!!



Onthewingsofadove said:


> OK Knitters here we go.(Kaye this may be it)
> 
> Laura Nelkin who teaches the lace classes on Craftsy emailed me with the name of the app she uses which highlights and counts. It is called RepliGo . She says it is very easy to use and it is for tablets and there is a cost but I don't know how much.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't have to "remember" a cord like that, we still have one. When the power goes out, cordless phones don't work here so we still have an old one as well.


I don't even have a land line any longer. My daughter and I both have cell phones and neither of us really likes to talk on the phone so we mostly use them for business calls. On our old plan that we've had for years, we have 1,000 minutes and never use them all.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I gave up the landline last fall and haven't missed it. 

Having a bite to eat and then will work on photos for the Paloma and the Hodgepodge--need to get those up!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good morning!! He is getting sugar water by IV and electrolytes.... steriods by IV- so they are keeping him hydrated. There is some improvement - but he is still a long way from being ready to come home.


RookieRetiree said:


> It's tough....but you guys are hanging in there. As they add other foods and his system handles it okay, you'll see slow progress. Is he also getting IV solutions to stay hydrated and with nutrients?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am caught up and it seems quiet here today. I hope it's because everyone is busy with happy things. I am going to head over to the hospital about noon today. Alan and I have talked 2 or 3 times this morning and I ran a few errands - maybe I will work on cabinets this afternoon... maybe not!! Trying to keep my head in a good place - yesterday not so much.......luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie. How is the guernsey coming?


I am working up towards the neck on the front- will join the shoulders soon- then work down the sleeves to the cuffs. Not that long left, to get it done!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Any improvement - even small - is good. Good to hear he's doing better....baby steps, but steps!



AZ Sticks said:


> Good morning!! He is getting sugar water by IV and electrolytes.... steriods by IV- so they are keeping him hydrated. There is some improvement - but he is still a long way from being ready to come home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Your meal sounds very enjoyable, glad you were able to finish the dog boots and are able to treat yourself. I will pass your reason that I am not moving yet on to my son. It is a great reason for more yarn buying! The delivery is all put away, so time for a cuppa and then shower etc. Take care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The photo was taken last Friday, we have had quite a few butterflies around and bumble and honey bees as well.


Wow, your spring really is happening!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have the pattern - just haven't tried it yet - it really would make a wow dishcloth. --- sam


I think I remember seeing a post a few years ago of Dreamweaver's where she had done some just like this. Quite lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.
> 
> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.
> 
> ...


Both are glorious. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


With 30 already in, it is gonna be a big afghan! (or two). Well done Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


Some beautiful stitches and colors. Well done Gwen. :thumbup: Our quilt is sure getting some very meaningful squares.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I slept most of the day. Kathy...I don't remember the last time I took a sick day. I am glad that I did though. I ate some soup and slept until 5 PM. I went to dinner with the boys as I did not want to cook. I do need to set up my 6 months check up with my doctor. I will let her know what is going on. It might be related to something that I have fought off and on for the past 3 1/2 years.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++
> 
> I sure hope not, but going to the doctor will be good for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the contrary our sky is absolutely clear with the moon- but I was uncertain how the conjunction would appear down here!


That would be interesting to know. I'm going to see if I can google it and find anything out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That would be interesting to know. I'm going to see if I can google it and find anything out.


Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here I sit in my boxers and a shirt made out of shredded pop bottles - wears like iron.

talk about being lazy - but it is that kind of day - overcast enough that the sun has no chance of burning through - rain - bobby said maybe half an inch - doubt if we got near that much - 49° which is practically a heat wave unless you talk to Heidi who in on the beach in 80° sunny weather.

i'm thinking a shower before too long - maybe that will give me a kick in the pants. waiting on the oxygen guy to come and fill my tanks so I can go out to the barn and check on the kittens out there. make sure that patchwork kitty is not in the basement. 

thinking of taking me out for dinner - take alex with me if he gets home at a decent time - i'm thinking kfc - lots of cole claw. 

finished the head of my bear last night - so I thought - was looking for my needle so I could draw the thread through the stitches that were left - I have no idea how it happened - whether I took the needle out without realizing it - but when I went to thread the stitches the head was off the needle and there was no way I was going to be able to pick them up. after a few choice words I frogged back to the eye patchs - cut the yarn - threw what was left in the trash - wound up the yarn and put it away - grrrrr - I will start another head tonight while I watch tv. I mean really - what was I thinking.

have been working on this weeks opening - much easier if I do it a bit at a time instead of trying to do it all at one time. i'm finding some interesting recipes - arent' you curious. lol

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That would be interesting to know. I'm going to see if I can google it and find anything out.


These are supposed to be for the southern hemisphere. I wonder if it is upside down for you. Right now Mars and Spica are above the moon. Mars on the left and less bright Spica on the right.

Julie...Here is one, but no pictures, however good information. :thumbup: 
http://home.mira.net/~reynella/skywatch/ssky.htm

This one has pictures:
http://www.space.com/16149-night-sky.html

http://www.nakedeyeplanets.com/mars.htm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and here I sit in my boxers and a shirt made out of shredded pop bottles - wears like iron.
> 
> talk about being lazy - but it is that kind of day - overcast enough that the sun has no chance of burning through - rain - bobby said maybe half an inch - doubt if we got near that much - 49° which is practically a heat wave unless you talk to Heidi who in on the beach in 80° sunny weather.
> 
> ...


Oh no Sam. Couldn't you have gotten the yarn back through with a small circular sock needle and gone from there? Oh well, too little, too late. So frustrating. It would probably end up in my WIP's after all that.

Hope you have a nice dinner out.

I took DH to work, then picked up lunch for him and had it hot with towels to cover his clothes so he could eat on our drive to the airport, dropped him off and came home. Won't be too long till I go for the special presentation by the author of The Snow Child for If All Rochester Read The Same Book. Should be fun. Will be hundreds of people at the one just for this area of Rochester. So well attended in many different places. They are doing an afternoon one at one of the colleges today but it is a good thing I didn't sign up for that one since I've been running all over the place. Got a call that I missed the first part of my hair appointment, so I got in there and got my hair cut first and then colored and styled. These people got me out on time for picking up DH and they ordered the lunch for us and had it delivered to the salon and then I just paid them for it when I was paying for my hair. Really amazing people and service, and my hair looks nice. I couldn't have the felllow who cut my hair style it this time since I was late, but the cut is what is important. When he styles it I never have to do a thing, but the same cut and someone else styling it, I came home and immediately fiddled with it. This man knows just how to make my hair suit my face. He is an artist.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least I just have the head to redo - it is smaller than the body - I do feel your pain gwen.

the afghan square is lovely - anxious to see the whole thing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on the panda bear for the workshop. Taking it slow and of course a few days break when under the weather. Anyway I got back to it yesterday...or rather started to....when I pulled it out of my basket the needles caught and.....wonder of wonders....smoothly pulled completely out of the knitting! OH NO!!! Now I'm using pipsqueak and when knitting tightly per instructions it looks like just one nice solid piece of fur...no way I could even begin to pick up the stitches...all 70 of them....doggone it! And I was almost finished with the body...oh well...did manage to c..a..r..e...f..u..l..l..y frog it completely. I've set it aside for now.
> 
> Below is a picture of the Slip Stitch Sampler I'm making. (NOT blocked of course) Marianne is making it also. The pattern is a Lion Brand Vanna's Choice and I purchased the class. The basis of th design is a log cabin format. There are 9 colors used and each big square has a central square plus 6 "logs". I've finished (except the edging) my first of 6 big squares. You do each big square with the same stitches but vary the color combinations. The first one was a little challenging but really not difficult (rated EASY) so I'm expecting the next one, which I cast on last night) to go quicker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!


Jule, if your sky is clear and you can see it, let me know how it looks. Is Mars, the bright one on the L or R and above or below?

The waning part of our moon is on the R side of the moon. What side is yours on?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Phyllis still has a rotary phone in the bedroom with a curly cord. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't have to "remember" a cord like that, we still have one. When the power goes out, cordless phones don't work here so we still have an old one as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> If I looked at the sky, all I would see is clouds....our dreariness continues today. It seems never ending.
> Junek


It has reached here. Think Julie may be the one looking for us tonight if she has time and inclination.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Jule, if your sky is clear and you can see it, let me know how it looks. Is Mars, the bright one on the L or R and above or below?
> 
> The waning part of our moon is on the R side of the moon. What side is yours on?


I'll have a look tonight!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~So, what happened to the blanket? How many did you make? this one turned out really pretty. Was it planned out ahead of time....colors & all?


Since we can all be in the same location, you buy a baggie that has the yarn and pattern already in it. We have no idea how the finished afghan will look, we just take what we are given and knit it. It is a planned afghan though. You register your name inside the baggie so you get credit for the done square and then you get that registration put in for winning the afghan. I think it was $6 a square. That would be hard to do in our situation as it would involve money changing, postage to and then from.

Some sweet person puts it together, their equivalent of Ohio Joy, with perhaps the help of someone and then all the registration slips get put in a basket at a meeting and one gets drawn for the winner. There is only one afghan but we do one every year. I'm a new member, so they did one last year and a new one this year, so to me that is every year. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.
> 
> Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.
> 
> ...


Mine are coming, but I have company coming that want to see them in person. I still have to try and get the Celtic one into pattern. It is all knit but I'm not sure how to do the i-cord in pattern. That is all knit too but I think steaming and pinning and then attaching is the way to go. So done except for the i-cord. I only did 2 squares.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the one we used was - 'into the bunny hole, around the old tree, out hops bunny and away runs she!' Worked well! This was with 6 - 10 year olds.


I am copying these all down in the hope of using sometime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm going for it, really I am! Still trying to work out the gauge. Once I have that cracked I'll get one underway. Using multi-coloured yarn but very plain stitches - should be good for fillers! Not sure if I'll manage five though!


Are we supposed to do 5? I thought it was just that 5 was the max. Uh oh.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Are we supposed to do 5? I thought it was just that 5 was the max. Uh oh.


5is the Max. That way nobody needed to do more than one to be included. Whatever you have done will be fine. This Is A Do Not Worry About It Project, remember everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Her name escapes me at the moment, but we have listened to her often. ohhh...just right on the tip of my tongue! Marion McPartland, I think.


Wow, I didn't think anyone would know her so I didn't bother putting it in. My mistake. Yes, that is exactly who. One of my friends in Germany, from NYC, was also on her show. She has written two (oops! three ) books and although not a jazz pianist, she plays cocktail music. Her books are Piano Girl, Waltz of the Asparagus People, and Rhythm. Marion loved her book. Her husband, the jazz bassist couldn't get over it that his wife was flown back from Germany to be on Marion's show and even met Bill Clinton in the Green Room, who wanted an autographed copy of Robin's book. He was there for a different program but also on PBS.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> 5is the Max. That way nobody needed to do more than one to be included. Whatever you have done will be fine. This Is A Do Not Worry About It Project, remember everyone.


Thanks Martina, I saw Gwen's post too saying it was just that max and 1-5 was fine. That's how I understood it, but one never knows.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking squares gwen. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I gave up the landline last fall and haven't missed it.
> 
> Having a bite to eat and then will work on photos for the Paloma and the Hodgepodge--need to get those up!


I haven't had my landline in so long I can't remember when I gave it up. It was a useless expense I didn't need. Don't know how it is in larger cities (We're about 175,000 population) but here it's almost impossible to find a pay phone!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!
> 
> YEA! It worked!


So cute. That is one strong little dog and I think Truman is asserting his dominance. :lol: Best to do it now while Sydney is a puppy as even when he is big, he will have learned. :lol: :lol: :lol: Sort of like our kids. :XD: What fun to watch and I love your rug. I remember it from before but it is still so lovely to see. It did come up ok for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!
> 
> YEA! It worked!


That was great Gwen! What a big pup Sydney is and so beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can I come smell your laundry when it comes in off the line --- that is if it doesn't rain!? Love that smell --
> 
> Edit---when re-reading this, it came across as really weird---yes, I'm weird that way. We don't hang the wash on the line in our area -- but remember doing it and loving the way the items smell when bringing them in-especially the sheets!


Please do! Not weird at all, I've just been standing in the utility room where it's all hanging up, sniffing the air....gorgeous smell when they've been outside!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks so much; hope to get them off to Ohio this week---waiting for them to dry.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: But not on the line.

That was cute about going to Scotland to smell the wash. :wink:

At least it's clean wash you want to smell, so I don't consider that wierd. In fact, I'll go with you. Now if it was dirty, that is a whole different story. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


All the squares I've seen are fantastic and yours surely are, too. This is going to be a great afghan!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just put up the new patterns on Ravelry and Craftsy. All this math is doing me in. LOL I think I'll finish the three I have in the works now and then do something that is ONE size. :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - your sampler looks terrific. I love that expression ' knitting ADHD'...I'm going to steal that one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Sam, I just remembered, you are all using that yarn where you can't really see anything. :roll: :roll: :roll: You sure have more patience than I do for going on with it. I'm learning that is part of the process by others sharing their knitting experiences.

Hang in there. Will this be for Bentley?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on the panda bear for the workshop. Taking it slow and of course a few days break when under the weather. Anyway I got back to it yesterday...or rather started to....when I pulled it out of my basket the needles caught and.....wonder of wonders....smoothly pulled completely out of the knitting! OH NO!!! Now I'm using pipsqueak and when knitting tightly per instructions it looks like just one nice solid piece of fur...no way I could even begin to pick up the stitches...all 70 of them....doggone it! And I was almost finished with the body...oh well...did manage to c..a..r..e...f..u..l..l..y frog it completely. I've set it aside for now.
> 
> Below is a picture of the Slip Stitch Sampler I'm making. (NOT blocked of course) Marianne is making it also. The pattern is a Lion Brand Vanna's Choice and I purchased the class. The basis of th design is a log cabin format. There are 9 colors used and each big square has a central square plus 6 "logs". I've finished (except the edging) my first of 6 big squares. You do each big square with the same stitches but vary the color combinations. The first one was a little challenging but really not difficult (rated EASY) so I'm expecting the next one, which I cast on last night) to go quicker.
> 
> ...


Love it Gwen. So colorful and so many stitches. Will be great to get yours and Marianne's.
Yes, that is awful when you can't remember what a project is for.
So sorry you and Sam both had major problems with your Pandas. How frustrating. That sure is a problem with that furry type of yarn.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and it seems quiet here today. I hope it's because everyone is busy with happy things. I am going to head over to the hospital about noon today. Alan and I have talked 2 or 3 times this morning and I ran a few errands - maybe I will work on cabinets this afternoon... maybe not!! Trying to keep my head in a good place - yesterday not so much.......luv-AZ


{{{{{{big hugs}}}}}}


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just put up the new patterns on Ravelry and Craftsy. All this math is doing me in. LOL I think I'll finish the three I have in the works now and then do something that is ONE size. :XD:


I saw the Paloma posted on the forum. It is lovely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday was spent waiting for a parcel, too! I found it very hard to settle to anything, except I did manage to finish the dog 'boots' the lady at the Post Office asked me to knit for her- today I will deliver them- and they will have earned me a few dollars- probably will buy a cauliflower and some cheese to try out the cheese/cauliflower sauce for macaroni- that someone posted! What a kind son to send you more wool! After all you are not moving yet!


Julie, that is wonderful news that you got paid a few dollars. Sounds like you are getting known in your area for your knitting. Enjoy your cauliflower. DH and I had garlic broccoli for lunch and cauliflower will go so great with your cheese and macaroni.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you can get seed for a variety of cucumbers called Cool Breeze, they only take 45-48 days & are very prolific & great flavor.they are not big but soo tasty. I have been growing them for a few years & we always get lots even when the weather isn't great. Some varieties take much longer.


Will look for them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I saw the Paloma posted on the forum. It is lovely.


Thank you. Several people had sent me messages on the baby version asking for an adult size, and I think I'm keeping the model for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2013/3/3/lauras-loop-bobble-sheep-pillow.html?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2014-03-19%3A%20Our%20Squishable%2C%20Squeezeable%20Bobble%20Sheep%20Pillow%21
> 
> Just saw this on the main forum --- very cute sheep pillow. There's another link to see a bobble tutorial which is very good and how I made the bobbles on the tiny sheep--I used a 3 stitch rather than 5 stitch version.


So adorable. Bookmarked it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Jule, if your sky is clear and you can see it, let me know how it looks. Is Mars, the bright one on the L or R and above or below?
> 
> The waning part of our moon is on the R side of the moon. What side is yours on?


the waning part is low down and to the left- obviously as it is daylight I have no chance of seeing Mars now- but there were two bright objects up on the left, and down to the right, last night- Hopeless to try and photograph them till I can afford a better camera.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Gwen - your sampler looks terrific. I love that expression ' knitting ADHD'...I'm going to steal that one!


Yes, we get some great terms on here. Love it too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the waning part is low down and to the left- obviously as it is daylight I have no chance of seeing Mars now- but there were two bright objects up on the left, and down to the right, last night- Hopeless to try and photograph them till I can afford a better camera.


Sounds like it is backwards and upside down to what we see. I've always wondered what the sky would be like there. Thank you.  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: But not on the line.
> 
> That was cute about going to Scotland to smell the wash. :wink:
> 
> At least it's clean wash you want to smell, so I don't consider that wierd. In fact, I'll go with you. Now if it was dirty, that is a whole different story. :roll:


I'll leave the porch light on for you two!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you. Several people had sent me messages on the baby version asking for an adult size, and I think I'm keeping the model for me.


Oh yes, it is lovely. I hope lots of us visit your post:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246672-1.html#5028781

Always nice to support one of our resident designers. :thumbup: So proud of you Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'll leave the porch light on for you two!


Sounds good. We'll come bearing gifts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They're so lovely....I'll have to check out some of those stitch patterns -- really look nice.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like my lazy day....did get the baby shawl almost ready for the border...plus I did some laundry and dinner is made - but really have been doing a lot of computer surfing and menu planning -- brain work, but not physical work.

Of course we're curious about the next tea party....but you know that we'd be happy with whatever you send our way.

I think I invented a new sauce for chicken (would be good on pork & fish, too, I think) -- I marinated the chicken in garlic and lemon juice and then browned it in the large skillet (with butter) and then baked it in the oven (with a lemon circle on each piece of chicken) until it was done.

I removed the chicken from the skillet and made a slurry using the left over beer from yesterday's corned beef and added that to skillet and added some chicken stock and some more garlic, salt & pepper & cooked until thick and alcohol had burned off. It tastes like it could have been made with a white wine!! I have a mixture of boiled green & wax beans with new potatoes with butter chives to go with the chicken. I'm hungry and ready for dinner.



thewren said:


> and here I sit in my boxers and a shirt made out of shredded pop bottles - wears like iron.
> 
> talk about being lazy - but it is that kind of day - overcast enough that the sun has no chance of burning through - rain - bobby said maybe half an inch - doubt if we got near that much - 49° which is practically a heat wave unless you talk to Heidi who in on the beach in 80° sunny weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, thank you for posting link to Sorienna's sweater. I hate having to go back to find things.
Sam, you old tease. I WILL NOT think of yummy recipes for next week. 
Maya and I did doggie play date with two friends and five dogs. Drove to. Sand Canyon and hiked back in until all we could see is mountains, skinny line of green willows delineating creek bed, and blue, blue sky. Ah just sit and breathe this glory in. My friend will post pic on Facebook and I'll try and use Mac to post it. Happy happy camper and Maya crashed from hiking up and rough housing with doggy friends. Does life get any better?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have a look tonight!


That will be great. Hope your skies are clear. It is something for Mars to be that close although it is already moving away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:



> Angora, thank you for posting link to Sorienna's sweater. I hate having to go back to find things.
> Sam, you old tease. I WILL NOT think of yummy recipes for next week.
> Maya and I did doggie play date with two friends and five dogs. Drove to. Sand Canyon and hiked back in until all we could see is mountains, skinny line of green willows delineating creek bed, and blue, blue sky. Ah just sit and breathe this glory in. My friend will post pic on Facebook and I'll try and use Mac to post it. Happy happy camper and Maya crashed from hiking up and rough housing with doggy friends. Does life get any better?


You are welcome. I miss a lot that way too, so I'm glad it was helpful to have a link.
Sounds wonderful to me. So happy for you friend to be having so many beautiful moments and I know you are making them happen. Inspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is so funny. I came in here to check on a book I ordered that Cmaliza/Carol suggested and here I am. I just got up to go catch a nap and remembered that I had never done what I came in here to do but immediately got on here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing would dry outside the way our weather is -- just murky and cloudy today. I'll pick you up on my way to Kate's -- we'll just tell the DH's that we're off to do the laundry - just won't say where!!



Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: But not on the line.
> 
> That was cute about going to Scotland to smell the wash. :wink:
> 
> At least it's clean wash you want to smell, so I don't consider that wierd. In fact, I'll go with you. Now if it was dirty, that is a whole different story. :roll:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice squares. Well done.


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam if you take that shower be sure to remove your boxers and shirt made out of shredded pop bottles...if it "wears like iron" it might rust when wet and you'd be in a fine pickle then!



thewren said:


> and here I sit in my boxers and a shirt made out of shredded pop bottles - wears like iron.
> 
> talk about being lazy - but it is that kind of day - overcast enough that the sun has no chance of burning through - rain - bobby said maybe half an inch - doubt if we got near that much - 49° which is practically a heat wave unless you talk to Heidi who in on the beach in 80° sunny weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on the panda bear for the workshop. Taking it slow and of course a few days break when under the weather. Anyway I got back to it yesterday...or rather started to....when I pulled it out of my basket the needles caught and.....wonder of wonders....smoothly pulled completely out of the knitting! OH NO!!! Now I'm using pipsqueak and when knitting tightly per instructions it looks like just one nice solid piece of fur...no way I could even begin to pick up the stitches...all 70 of them....doggone it! And I was almost finished with the body...oh well...did manage to c..a..r..e...f..u..l..l..y frog it completely. I've set it aside for now.
> 
> Below is a picture of the Slip Stitch Sampler I'm making. (NOT blocked of course) Marianne is making it also. The pattern is a Lion Brand Vanna's Choice and I purchased the class. The basis of th design is a log cabin format. There are 9 colors used and each big square has a central square plus 6 "logs". I've finished (except the edging) my first of 6 big squares. You do each big square with the same stitches but vary the color combinations. The first one was a little challenging but really not difficult (rated EASY) so I'm expecting the next one, which I cast on last night) to go quicker.
> 
> ...


Gwen I've set myself the goal of one UFO a month, that way I get to start new projects but also get some finished. And I do finish many of the projects-especially when I need to finsih them for a reason!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gwen I've set myself the goal of one UFO a month, that way I get to start new projects but also get some finished. And I do finish many of the projects-especially when I need to finsih them for a reason!


Ooooooo....like that idea....see...already I'm fudging.....LOL! Seriously that is a very reasonable goal. Perhaps I can manage that better and not feel Knitting ADHD deprived.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's cute - I haven't heard that one -- there is one from a book about little girls learning to knit--I'll check it out and put it on here.


I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood and there are short yarns from a lot of authors about their knitting experiences. One was Sue Grafton who wrote about teaching kids to knit and this esd the rhyme she used. Sue Grafton writes the Kinsey Millhone detective novels (first one A is for Alibi).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mails here (early today...) so I'm off to go get it out of the box. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, it is lovely. I hope lots of us visit your post:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246672-1.html#5028781
> 
> Always nice to support one of our resident designers. :thumbup: So proud of you Sorlenna.


Thanks for putting in the link- no way was I going to see it otherwise. And it was well worth seeing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sounds good. We'll come bearing gifts.


Dirty washing? then you could wash it there and hang it up. I rarely dry my washing anywhere but outside-with just the two of us we can almost always avoid washing when it is going to be wet. In winter it will often need a bit of time inside to just finish off drying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....like that idea....see...already I'm fudging.....LOL! Seriously that is a very reasonable goal. Perhaps I can manage that better and not feel Knitting ADHD deprived.


Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.

Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there. 
Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done. 

I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room. 

I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.


Amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza wrote:
~~~My son found an extra window, too. He kept counting inside & outside and not getting the same number. Since it was 3 floors up on a hilly lot, it was a bit tricky to see....finally after careful mapping and counting....discovered the former owners have tiled over a window in the bathroom. They didn't do it right, so steam and moisture got to the wood and has rotted things out. arrgghh! Ah...those home fixers!

When we resided our house years ago, we discovered that each bedroom closet had a window that they had closed up and sided over on the outside and just stuffed insulation on the inside and a piece of plywood over that we opened them all up and put in new tiny little windows that do open to let in a breeze and sunshine.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could be!! Cucumbers will need room to spread out unless you're doing the little gerkins which I think can be grown in a pot on a stake.


DH puts up lattice for ours to climb keeps them up off the ground and easier to find


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember hanging clothes out on the line in all weather except rain---I even remember a clothes line pulley system on our big front porch where there would be cloth diapers hung and brought in even when they were frozen...we'd sit them on the big floor register to warm up before folding. I remember entire days of running the ringer wash machine and carrying baskets of wet clothes up the basement stairs to the outside lines..sure did get a work out...but still love that smell.



darowil said:


> Dirty washing? then you could wash it there and hang it up. I rarely dry my washing anywhere but outside-with just the two of us we can almost always avoid washing when it is going to be wet. In winter it will often need a bit of time inside to just finish off drying.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice!!



Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the KF.....someday....years away, though, I'm afraid.



darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> Phyllis still has a rotary phone in the bedroom with a curly cord. --- sam


And you would know this how Sam???  :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea!



Pup lover said:


> DH puts up lattice for ours to climb keeps them up off the ground and easier to find


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


They're brilliant Gwen - love all the different colours and stitches!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Are we supposed to do 5? I thought it was just that 5 was the max. Uh oh.


No - anything up to 5! Sorry if I was misleading!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OK I will try and post two pics from today. Unfortunately there were minimal wildflowers. Only one poppy. On good years the south slopes are covered in wildflowers, poppies, chia, thistle, and orange mallow being most noticeable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pic two


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> And you would know this how Sam???  :shock:


Just what I was wondering!?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


Wonderful knitting but I think I'd go cross eyed trying to do that pattern!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


What a priveleged girl she is tohave a such a lovely room- and so special for it to have hand painted for her by Nana. I'm so glad you have photos now. It really is wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wonderful knitting but I think I'd go cross eyed trying to do that pattern!


It sure had its moments when I wanted to throw it away from me- but overall I want to do more of his work. I love this one and want one for myself so I will see. But so many other things I want to do that I need to decide whether to do something new or something I have already done. BUt it will be a while before I get around to another one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pic two


What a spectacular landscape. You are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


That is beautiful knitting. I have done tumbling blocks in patchwork but not in knitting, looks far too complicated for me. Well done. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


That is lovely Shirley, you can come and paint my bedroom anytime. xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a priveleged girl she is tohave a such a lovely room- and so special for it to have hand painted for her by Nana. I'm so glad you have photos now. It really is wonderful.


Thanks Margaret - when they started fixing up the house Gayle started painting the rooms. she went into gd's room and she was lying on the bed and looked so sad. She said to her mom-- how can you paint over Nana's special walls - can't I take it with us when we move? So they decided to leave it alone and it will be included when they sell the house.

Hayley asked me if I would paint her a wall in her new house and I told her I didn't think I could because of my shoulder -- she looked sad. So I asked Kelly to take pictures of their house and her room and put it in a special photo album, and get pictures and signatures from her friends - and photos of Calgary. So that is what he is going to do. She is l0 and I think it will mean a lot for her to have it. He said he thought it was a great idea as he was l0 when we moved to New Zealand and he has forgotten the last names of his friends in Vancouver from before we moved there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, I am so impressed with your mural. Stunning.
Darowil, god bless you girl, lovely, but I'd never have the patience.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like the hodgepodge - wish you had made it in men's sizes. I suppose I could use a mens pullover and just follow your pattern. just like the way it looks. the paloma is outstanding - love the lace panels. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've just put up the new patterns on Ravelry and Craftsy. All this math is doing me in. LOL I think I'll finish the three I have in the works now and then do something that is ONE size. :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if I ever get it finished it is for Bentley. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Oh Sam, I just remembered, you are all using that yarn where you can't really see anything. :roll: :roll: :roll: You sure have more patience than I do for going on with it. I'm learning that is part of the process by others sharing their knitting experiences.
> 
> Hang in there. Will this be for Bentley?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, I am so impressed with your mural. Stunning.
> Darowil, god bless you girl, lovely, but I'd never have the patience.


Thanks so much. Kelly is going to send me pictures of all the walls as well as the pirates treasure chest - if he remembers (he will, because I will remind him! grin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll pass up kfc anytime for you dinner Jeanette - sounds really good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like my lazy day....did get the baby shawl almost ready for the border...plus I did some laundry and dinner is made - but really have been doing a lot of computer surfing and menu planning -- brain work, but not physical work.
> 
> Of course we're curious about the next tea party....but you know that we'd be happy with whatever you send our way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the hodgepodge - wish you had made it in men's sizes. I suppose I could use a mens pullover and just follow your pattern. just like the way it looks. the paloma is outstanding - love the lace panels. --- sam


I don't see why it wouldn't work for a men's pullover. The notes on making the color changes would still apply. I'm very pleased with the Paloma as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a glorious day!! Good for you!



sassafras123 said:


> Pic two


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was delicious --- you're welcome here for dinner anytime...the meal went very well with a crisp Riesling wine. I'll definitely be making that sauce again as it will go nicely with shrimp, fish and pork; didn't miss not having any salt in it at all--just a refreshing lemon/garlic chicken gravy.

I'm going to try to replicate the taste of gyros meat with home-made pita bread for tomorrow's dinner--have to remember to get some plain yogurt for the Tzatziki sauce.



thewren said:


> i'll pass up kfc anytime for you dinner Jeanette - sounds really good. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


That is fantastic...love the looks of it. Kaffe Fassett is a wonder! I haven't been brave enough to try any of his designs. But l love them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


Thank you for sharing,Shirley. Just proves what we already know..you're an incredibly talented artist.
Hug,
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OK I will try and post two pics from today. Unfortunately there were minimal wildflowers. Only one poppy. On good years the south slopes are covered in wildflowers, poppies, chia, thistle, and orange mallow being most noticeable.


Thanks for a glimpse of your world...so completely different than what I see every day.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How do you know Sam?????


thewren said:


> Phyllis still has a rotary phone in the bedroom with a curly cord. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yarn magic and joy-


Sorlenna said:


> I've just put up the new patterns on Ravelry and Craftsy. All this math is doing me in. LOL I think I'll finish the three I have in the works now and then do something that is ONE size. :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just skimming along tonight and enjoying the afghan squares. 
Sorlenna...Love the Paloma. Can't wait to see the Charlotte.
AZ Sticks...Alan is in my prayers. What frustrations.

Tonight I made dinner for Faith's family. I got a call from her dad at 4:30 as he informed me that another of their children had a seizure while at immediate care. They were not satisfied with the doctor at immediate care so they came home and got emergency medical supplies for the baby and then were headed to another emergency facility in town. I was delivering the dinner when the parents showed up to transition to the other hospital so I made their tacos. All they had to do was eat them and on their way again. I got the 2nd grade child fed so parents did not have to fuss with him. Oldest daughter was so upset she couldn't eat before heading to dance. The grandmother was there to help with the children and she told me she did not like to cook so was happy that I brought dinner for the family. I always take more than they will eat in one sitting so they have leftovers. 

I am feeling better today. All the sleep yesterday really helped. I found out today that I have to work the weekend. I thought I would be able to rest up a bit more. That is not going to happen. Onward I go.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds yummy! I like garlic chicken and I like lemon chicken......


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like my lazy day....did get the baby shawl almost ready for the border...plus I did some laundry and dinner is made - but really have been doing a lot of computer surfing and menu planning -- brain work, but not physical work.
> 
> Of course we're curious about the next tea party....but you know that we'd be happy with whatever you send our way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll send you some.....no need to get a full membership for one thing...meant to get a box off to you and Gerry anyway for your 50th anniversary and it's still sitting here!


You are such a sweetheart. We usually have a membership but had been sharing with the single daughter and just never seem to get to coordinate on who is doing what!!!! Besides,,, it seems to cost a minimum of $300. everytime we walk in the door.... Unlike out other DD, who uses it like a regular store, we don't hit it that often and then go crazy..... Sure do find some of the best deals and the bakery...... Well, I really need to stay out of there....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


That is very fine work, Margaret! I would not be that worried about such a minor shift in colour!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is wonderful - I will have to share this picture with Alan - I have one of KF's books and he (Alan not KF) saw your start of this....


darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sharing this one too!!


Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan built "pup tents" out of hog panels for my cucs - they fold up flat and store when I don't need them!!!


Pup lover said:


> DH puts up lattice for ours to climb keeps them up off the ground and easier to find


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx...I think I'll open my last bottle of wine from the Texas wine festival (Grapevine--how appropriate) we were at when at my nephew's wedding now almost 5 years ago...time to head that way again and stock up again. This last bottle is bright Rose' so will be very refreshing....I'll toast to you and Gerry that tomorrow is a better day!


We were just talking about this at sit and stitch yesterday. One of the girls has a son who works the event and they have tickets for the train tour which includes dinner and lots of tastings... I had not heard of that before.

Sounds like it is definitely time for you to plan a trip this way.... Mike Modano (hockey) now has his own beer and there is another guy making beer out of black eyed peas. I'm more into wine, but think a couple of the more unusual bottles are a must for any Texan...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh great minds...............


Pup lover said:


> And you would know this how Sam???  :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

If she has inherited any of her Nana's talent - she may be able to paint her own wall with a little help and guidance.....


Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Margaret - when they started fixing up the house Gayle started painting the rooms. she went into gd's room and she was lying on the bed and looked so sad. She said to her mom-- how can you paint over Nana's special walls - can't I take it with us when we move? So they decided to leave it alone and it will be included when they sell the house.
> 
> Hayley asked me if I would paint her a wall in her new house and I told her I didn't think I could because of my shoulder -- she looked sad. So I asked Kelly to take pictures of their house and her room and put it in a special photo album, and get pictures and signatures from her friends - and photos of Calgary. So that is what he is going to do. She is l0 and I think it will mean a lot for her to have it. He said he thought it was a great idea as he was l0 when we moved to New Zealand and he has forgotten the last names of his friends in Vancouver from before we moved there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pic two


No wonder you have such wonderful walks with Maya! Such different country to ours!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on the forum and I thought it spoke of us!


I'm definitely saving that one....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Caught up and headed outside to sit in the last of the sunshine and drink a glass of wine. Alan was feeling better today although I don't know that there has been that much improvement in his symptoms - but the Dr came in just after I left and has moved him to a low-fiber diet. He is so excited that he called the kitchen to make sure they bring him an appropriate tray for dinner. I guess we will see what happens next - he is convinced that the jello and fruit juice isn't helping so we will see what he gets to eat now and how he reacts. Darowil be happy to see that he will be getting some nutrients!! I need to go find information on low-fiber diets and see what it entails - today is 7 days in the hospital - I don't know how long they will keep treating the symptoms before they decide surgery is the answer.... but he will be happier to be able to eat something. I think he would have killed for a saltine cracker today.... I am sharing all the pictures and events with him - whatever you guys are doing is about all that is happening in our world these days!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> They had just downsized from living in one of the spec houses that they had built and were having trouble selling due to the market... when it sold they decided to just rent and think about what to do next. Rick is "retired" and when I say that I mean that he works for himself and they had decided once the last house sold they would take a break and see how it felt. He didn't mention Pontuf - but I would be very surprised if they didn't both go to stay with his brother.
> 
> We'll see what the Dr has to say tomorrow - he is ready for some "real" food.... and getting crabby about it!


Good that Rick is in a trade... He can always find work, if needed.

I would imagine that the Dr. is just trying to give bowels a chance to totally rest and do a little healing. Inflammation is a large part of the problem and that can be given a rest. That isn't to say that diet is still going to be very restricted... to eliminate any more irritation... My friend wasn't even allowed to have the corn in a corn tortilla.... but slowly introduced foods to be sure they were OK an is not on pretty much anything she wants.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> The Dr seems disinclined to do a PICC line. I would think that something will have to change soon - he is receiving 2 cups of hot water/1 tea bag and one bullion package, jello, apple juice and grape juice 3 times a day. This is a guy that started out at 295 and has lost 25-30 lbs in the last month.
> 
> I'm worried that this isn't going the way it needs to.....at least not very quickly. He went in on the 13th....


Are they not running an IV? A PICC is not always necessary for added nutrition....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm going for it, really I am! Still trying to work out the gauge. Once I have that cracked I'll get one underway. Using multi-coloured yarn but very plain stitches - should be good for fillers! Not sure if I'll manage five though!


Angela, mine will be very good fillers. I managed five but the k1,p1 ribbed one in variegated yarn is lovely but has drawn inward about 1'' on each side and down from the top. Guess I will be reworking that one or making another one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.


love the 
Love the camellia... We have a hibiscus that has three colors but it is a braided trunk so each color comes from a different stalk.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.


 Love the camellia... We have a hibiscus that has three colors but it is a braided trunk so each color comes from a different stalk.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> 5is the Max. That way nobody needed to do more than one to be included. Whatever you have done will be fine. This Is A Do Not Worry About It Project, remember everyone.


*Thank you, Martina. Remember the above message, makers of lovely and loving squares.*

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> And you would know this how Sam???  :shock:


I refused to ask; wasn't at all certain that I really wanted to know that bit of information.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


Dreamweaver said:


> Are they not running an IV? A PICC is not always necessary for added nutrition....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I refused to ask; wasn't at all certain that I really wanted to know that bit of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :wink: and I am so glad that you wondered.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~tropical Africa,


There must be a story there....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the one we used was - 'into the bunny hole, around the old tree, out hops bunny and away runs she!' Worked well! This was with 6 - 10 year olds.


That is very similar to the one I was trying to remember..


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

There are days when this would help me......


Dreamweaver said:


> That is very similar to the one I was trying to remember..


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check, but I think all salt has the same affect on hypertension -- Kosher and Sea Salt aren't iodized (I think) but not sure that's an issue as it once may have been. Using the Sam's Club seasoning without salt is working -- I don't even need to add salt at the table any more which is better for me. DH is doing fine too and we're both people who prefer "salt" treats (chips, popcorn, etc.) vs. "sweets", but getting rid of as much sugar is next on the list.
> 
> I just read something about this and you are correct. All salt is basically the same in regards to how it effects our bodies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!
> 
> YEA! It worked!


So cute, but bet Mario won't be holding his own on that for very long!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I sent this to Alan and he laughed - said Sydney wasn't playing tug of war - he was just holding the end!!!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> So cute, but bet Mario won't be holding his own on that for very long!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gave DGS a haircut yesterday -- we have been paying $25 for him to go to a barber, but they haven't been doing that great of a job at it and it grows out all wonky. It was a first pass at it yesterday and I'll do some final trimming today...man, that kid has thick full hair.
> 
> Some of his buddies (their Moms?) are starting to use product in their hair and combing it up in front---they're growing up too fast!


$25 is a little dear for a barber.... Good for you giving it a go. I hate seeing the little ones with the gooped up hair, mohawks, etc.... but they are all so influenced by media these fays... and the mom's go along with it. The fad of taking little girls to the spa is another that I think is a little ridiculous....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can I come smell your laundry when it comes in off the line --- that is if it doesn't rain!? Love that smell --
> 
> Edit---when re-reading this, it came across as really weird---yes, I'm weird that way. We don't hang the wash on the line in our area -- but remember doing it and loving the way the items smell when bringing them in-especially the sheets!


I love the smell myself but figure the clothes would not really be very clean with pollution and such these days... The sun here would surely bake the germs out though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working up towards the neck on the front- will join the shoulders soon- then work down the sleeves to the cuffs. Not that long left, to get it done!


I got that book from the library that you recommended. I have read some of it, I think I will have to try doing one some day. Some of them are beautiful.To many things on the to-do list just now & I want to use up some of the stash before I buy more yarn. Can't wait to see yours when it's done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


Lovely squares, Gwen. This blanket is going to be so beautiful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Below is a picture of the Slip Stitch Sampler I'm making. (NOT blocked of course) Marianne is making it also. The pattern is a Lion Brand Vanna's Choice and I purchased the class. The basis of th design is a log cabin format. There are 9 colors used and each big square has a central square plus 6 "logs". I've finished (except the edging) my first of 6 big squares. You do each big square with the same stitches but vary the color combinations. The first one was a little challenging but really not difficult (rated EASY) so I'm expecting the next one, which I cast on last night) to go quicker.
> 
> Instead of a New Years Resolution (which never make it for me) I'm going to try a to hold to a "Spring Solution". When my friend was here yesterday she picked up a WIP and comments how nice it looked and asked what it was going to be. It honestly took me forever to remember...that's when it hit home that I've got Knitting ADHD....holds my interest until the next interesting project rears it's beautiful head....


loe the square... I could do something like that with the new FAir Isle book I just bought. it is going to be so interesting and so colorful and you will get to try so many new stitches... Great fun.

I hae that knitting ADHD too. When something new comes along, I can't wait to start.... I do try and keep the SIP's to a minimum but it is really hard to get back to them if enough time passes....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> trying to catch up as I can, working today then off for the weekend! So happy about that, last weekend was pretty non existent. Hope everyone is doing ok, those of you in Texas, hope the dust storm is not hazardous and that you are able to stay in out of it. Does it get in through cracks in your home?


No problems where I am but it gets into everything in the affected areas.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you can get seed for a variety of cucumbers called Cool Breeze, they only take 45-48 days & are very prolific & great flavor.they are not big but soo tasty. I have been growing them for a few years & we always get lots even when the weather isn't great. Some varieties take much longer.


My SIL calls livey "Cool Breeze" all the time.. I'll have to look for the seeds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I haven't had my landline in so long I can't remember when I gave it up. It was a useless expense I didn't need. Don't know how it is in larger cities (We're about 175,000 population) but here it's almost impossible to find a pay phone!
> Junek


Do they post cell phone numbers in the phone book in the US?
Here it is a real pain in the butt if people only have a cell phone as you have no way to find the number if you need it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2013/3/3/lauras-loop-bobble-sheep-pillow.html?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2014-03-19%3A%20Our%20Squishable%2C%20Squeezeable%20Bobble%20Sheep%20Pillow%21
> 
> Just saw this on the main forum --- very cute sheep pillow. There's another link to see a bobble tutorial which is very good and how I made the bobbles on the tiny sheep--I used a 3 stitch rather than 5 stitch version.


Love that pillow. With my sheep collection, I must do this one.... Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you. Several people had sent me messages on the baby version asking for an adult size, and I think I'm keeping the model for me.


I saw it, it's beautiful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Laura Nelkin who teaches the lace classes on Craftsy emailed me with the name of the app she uses which highlights and counts. It is called RepliGo . She says it is very easy to use and it is for tablets and there is a cost but I don't know how much.
> 
> Meanwhile back at the old Computer/Netbook; I have found (actually DH found) Foxit Reader. I have spent a little time with it now and LOVE it. It's free, there are lots of good helps ( webinars and info topics) It highlights, you can make notes and mark sections.
> If we are helping each other; a section can be highlighted or noted and the e-mailed to another KPer to check and offer suggestions etc.
> ...


Those sound terrific. I hope I will remember the names when I get around to replacing computer.. laptop. I wonder if either works on the I-pad... I'll look.... So glad you found something that will work so well for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think I remember seeing a post a few years ago of Dreamweaver's where she had done some just like this. Quite lovely.


Nope,,, I wish. I have done lots of leaves for projects but not as a cloth. I like Sorlenna's idea of using as a runner on the table and then having the guests take a leaf home...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


Those are all terrific, Gwen. I really like the Simply Soft.... The green and lavender is so interesting. I would love to try that....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood and there are short yarns from a lot of authors about their knitting experiences. One was Sue Grafton who wrote about teaching kids to knit and this esd the rhyme she used. Sue Grafton writes the Kinsey Millhone detective novels (first one A is for Alibi).


I have read quite a few Sue Grafton books, I like them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is very similar to the one I was trying to remember..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


That painting is great, I hope the new owners don't paint over it.

Margaret, that vest is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> That is beautiful knitting. I have done tumbling blocks in patchwork but not in knitting, looks far too complicated for me. Well done. x


Our quilting club is doing woven tumbling blocks this Saturday, we can do either place mats or a table runner, I have got my strips cut, hope to get them sewed & pressed tomorrow. I have not yet decided which I will make. I took my sling off for a while this afternoon & cut the strips, didn't hurt so I guess I am ready to get rid of this thing. I bought batiks in yellow/orange/brown/green, I hope it looks good when done.I will try to post a picture when done.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood and there are short yarns from a lot of authors about their knitting experiences. One was Sue Grafton who wrote about teaching kids to knit and this esd the rhyme she used. Sue Grafton writes the Kinsey Millhone detective novels (first one A is for Alibi).


My daughters gave me that book for Christmas, and i just loved it. There was so much more to it than i initially thought there would be--a lovely collection.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> finished the head of my bear last night - so I thought - was looking for my needle so I could draw the thread through the stitches that were left - I have no idea how it happened - whether I took the needle out without realizing it - but when I went to thread the stitches the head was off the needle and there was no way I was going to be able to pick them up. after a few choice words I frogged back to the eye patchs - cut the yarn - threw what was left in the trash - wound up the yarn and put it away - grrrrr - I will start another head tonight while I watch tv. I mean really - what was I thinking.


You and Gwen must have been sharing the same negative knitting vibes!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Are we supposed to do 5? I thought it was just that 5 was the max. Uh oh.


5 Maximum.... At the rate I'm not moving, one may be a challenge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I haven't had my landline in so long I can't remember when I gave it up. It was a useless expense I didn't need. Don't know how it is in larger cities (We're about 175,000 population) but here it's almost impossible to find a pay phone!
> Junek


It has been that way for a long time. I was very late in getting a cell phone and was Christmas shopping one year and needed to ask someone at home a question. Tracking down a pay phone was really a trick. When I was a young girl, we were told to always have a dime in our shoe so we could all home if in need... Guess that went out the window a few decades ago!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you. Several people had sent me messages on the baby version asking for an adult size, and I think I'm keeping the model for me.


One classy cardigan... I love it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood and there are short yarns from a lot of authors about their knitting experiences. One was Sue Grafton who wrote about teaching kids to knit and this esd the rhyme she used. Sue Grafton writes the Kinsey Millhone detective novels (first one A is for Alibi).


Mom has all her books... the whole alphabet.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


It looks terrific and I sure can't find the color error. (Is it in the green?) If the colors are that close, it will just look like a trick of the light and will never be noticed. now I want to wander through my Fassett books, but know I have other things to finish first....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funny gwen - I love the shirt - it does wear like iron - but very warm - I wear it every day during the winter or when ever it is cool. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam if you take that shower be sure to remove your boxers and shirt made out of shredded pop bottles...if it "wears like iron" it might rust when wet and you'd be in a fine pickle then!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


Love those walls.... What a special room for her and still looks great. (we did dolphins and water scheme for Livey on one of her room revisions, but nothing as detailed and complete as this...)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone is going to see where the misused color is - I think it is beautiful - how many bobbins did you have going on the average? lucky person who gets to wear it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this. I've seen the design done in a quilt several times but never knitted. You're doing a lovely job on it.


darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a special room Shirley - beautiful work. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love the smell of clothes dried on a line outside but haven't had one in years and years. Of course with our dogs I can just imagine what would happen...shredded laundry across the yard....



RookieRetiree said:


> I remember hanging clothes out on the line in all weather except rain---I even remember a clothes line pulley system on our big front porch where there would be cloth diapers hung and brought in even when they were frozen...we'd sit them on the big floor register to warm up before folding. I remember entire days of running the ringer wash machine and carrying baskets of wet clothes up the basement stairs to the outside lines..sure did get a work out...but still love that smell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One classy cardigan... I love it....


Thank you!

I made a bit more progress on both the Charlotte and the blue which doesn't have a name yet. Now, though, it's off to sleep!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was put in while we were married - and I have heard her talk about it. it's been many years since I have stepped into her bedroom. makes us both happy. --- sam

she actually kept it to show the grandchildren what we though was modern when we were their age.



Pup lover said:


> And you would know this how Sam???  :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It does sound like a huge jump...I'd have thought some plain baked chicken and rice but that would be about it....glad he was able to have a biscuit--- sounds pretty good...hope it all went down well and that his system worked well with it.



AZ Sticks said:


> yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these pictures. Such wondrous beauty.


sassafras123 said:


> Pic two


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful place to be able to walk in and take the dog - she can run and run and not worry about cars. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> OK I will try and post two pics from today. Unfortunately there were minimal wildflowers. Only one poppy. On good years the south slopes are covered in wildflowers, poppies, chia, thistle, and orange mallow being most noticeable.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight I made dinner for Faith's family. I got a call from her dad at 4:30 as he informed me that another of their children had a seizure while at immediate care. They were not satisfied with the doctor at immediate care so they came home and got emergency medical supplies for the baby and then were headed to another emergency facility in town. I was delivering the dinner when the parents showed up to transition to the other hospital so I made their tacos. All they had to do was eat them and on their way again. I got the 2nd grade child fed so parents did not have to fuss with him. Oldest daughter was so upset she couldn't eat before heading to dance. The grandmother was there to help with the children and she told me she did not like to cook so was happy that I brought dinner for the family. I always take more than they will eat in one sitting so they have leftovers.
> 
> I am feeling better today. All the sleep yesterday really helped. I found out today that I have to work the weekend. I thought I would be able to rest up a bit more. That is not going to happen. Onward I go.


does it never end for that family?? Hope that the second facility was better for their needs. bless you for being there and doing so much.

I really hate that you are going to work this week-end. I think you are heading for more illness if you don't get your batteries recharged. You have to be pretty darned rocky to have taken a sick day.... Please rest as much as you can when you are home....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how high in altitude were you when you took this picture? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Pic two


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you people - really. lol --- sam



angelam said:


> Just what I was wondering!?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, I drove by Lowe's today and saw a hibiscus with the braided trunks. It was great! I'm thinking of going back to get it.

Shirley, the wall is beautiful. I can see why your GD would want to take it with her. Too bad that she can't. Maybe one day you will be able to paint her new wall.

All of the squares are really pretty. I hope to get started on mine soon. 

Sam, I wish you would take a picture of that shirt. I just cannot imagine what it looks like!

Staying up too late. It will be an early day, and lots to do for their Open House tomorrow night. Guess it is good night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the paloma is breath taking sorlenna - the lace insets are so beautiful - I think it would be a fun knit. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work for a men's pullover. The notes on making the color changes would still apply. I'm very pleased with the Paloma as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what I was thinking. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work for a men's pullover. The notes on making the color changes would still apply. I'm very pleased with the Paloma as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you too sandi - you should know me by now. lol --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> How do you know Sam?????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, the Kaffee Fasset vest is amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done and might I say Bravo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

surrounding you both in prayer and healing energy sandi - hope alan tolerates the low fiber diet tray. I will try and find some low fiber recipes. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and headed outside to sit in the last of the sunshine and drink a glass of wine. Alan was feeling better today although I don't know that there has been that much improvement in his symptoms - but the Dr came in just after I left and has moved him to a low-fiber diet. He is so excited that he called the kitchen to make sure they bring him an appropriate tray for dinner. I guess we will see what happens next - he is convinced that the jello and fruit juice isn't helping so we will see what he gets to eat now and how he reacts. Darowil be happy to see that he will be getting some nutrients!! I need to go find information on low-fiber diets and see what it entails - today is 7 days in the hospital - I don't know how long they will keep treating the symptoms before they decide surgery is the answer.... but he will be happier to be able to eat something. I think he would have killed for a saltine cracker today.... I am sharing all the pictures and events with him - whatever you guys are doing is about all that is happening in our world these days!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


It does seem like a lot after just liquids, but it is what they did to me as well. I went from no food of any kind, including liquids, for over 10 days, to liquid for one day and then on to low fiber. Of course, tummy didn't want anything that first day of liquids and it all came back up, but the low fiber was fine. I did learn that the nursing home/skilled nursing did not have a low fiber diet so had to watch what I ate on my own, No greens, like salads, no stringy things like celery or even broccoli, no corn or beans with skins, only white bread and rolls... I am sure that the hospital dietitian can give you some sheets with guidelines and the internet is loaded with info.... Hope that he did well with it.... I don't imagine they will keep him much longer if he is able to eat and tolerate the foods.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL...that's was what I thought was soooo funny too! I sure hope Alan does well on the low fiber diet. 


AZ Sticks said:


> I sent this to Alan and he laughed - said Sydney wasn't playing tug of war - he was just holding the end!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they post cell phone numbers in the phone book in the US?
> Here it is a real pain in the butt if people only have a cell phone as you have no way to find the number if you need it.


No, they don't... It is a pain.... you can still get unwanted calls on the cell because of automated dialing... but no directory that I know of at this time....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I sent this to Alan and he laughed - said Sydney wasn't playing tug of war - he was just holding the end!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - i'm speechless - what were you guys thinking - i'm as pure as the driven snow. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I refused to ask; wasn't at all certain that I really wanted to know that bit of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our quilting club is doing woven tumbling blocks this Saturday, we can do either place mats or a table runner, I have got my strips cut, hope to get them sewed & pressed tomorrow. I have not yet decided which I will make. I took my sling off for a while this afternoon & cut the strips, didn't hurt so I guess I am ready to get rid of this thing. I bought batiks in yellow/orange/brown/green, I hope it looks good when done.I will try to post a picture when done.


That sounds great...... I went to assemble my quilt top tonight and found that I have to redo some of the half triangle corner blocks. I didn't think the direction mattered but it does for the secondary design.... Bummer.... I don't mind the re-sewing but the taking apart is going to be a challenge. I so wish they would have really looked at the blocks when you brought them in each month and this could have been avoided..... Not seeing the whole thing at once made it impossible to tell I was going astray....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they post only land lines. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they post cell phone numbers in the phone book in the US?
> Here it is a real pain in the butt if people only have a cell phone as you have no way to find the number if you need it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


Fingers crossed. This has been such an ordeal. I pray there was no bad reaction and he was able to get some much needed nutrition. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is just a plain plaid long sleeved shirt pammie - you would never know it was made from plastic bottles - but if it touches something hot it turns black and melts. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I drove by Lowe's today and saw a hibiscus with the braided trunks. It was great! I'm thinking of going back to get it.
> 
> Shirley, the wall is beautiful. I can see why your GD would want to take it with her. Too bad that she can't. Maybe one day you will be able to paint her new wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're correct Sam....

I'm outta here for the evening. Keep sea and health everyone.
Have all in my prayers.

Hugs,
Gwen



thewren said:


> I think they post only land lines. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I drove by Lowe's today and saw a hibiscus with the braided trunks. It was great! I'm thinking of going back to get it.


I think we have managed to keep ours alive by putting a blanket over it on the covered patio.... time will tell. if not, I will definitely get another. I know mom's died because I wouldn't let her bring it in... She overwaters and the wood floors would have been ruined. They do like a good deal of water during the season. (I think that Kroger's carried them last year as well and they were around $20. for one about 4 foot tall.... or maybe it was $29....)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwennie - what are you still doing up. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You're correct Sam....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH called me around midnight and I was so deeply asleep I could hardly find the words to talk. That is not me at all, as you know. Seldom I can't find lots of words for talking. :XD: :XD: 

Went to the book event and the author is such a wonderful person. The one character in the book is a woman with a long gray pigtail and a cluttered kitchen and when you first meet her she has just killed the turkey for dinner and meets you with it headless and struggling. LOL This character, Esther, is also there to do just what needs to be done when you need her. The author said she knew many women like this in Alaska. They did what needed to be done and were there when you needed it done. Was quite an interesting evening. It was pouring down rain, so no moon watching tonight. Well, I'm still tired, so going to hit the sack again. Quite a busy day today with running all day. 

Hmmmmm, I'm noticing the hairdresser keeps going a little shorter with my hair every time I go in. A few more trips and I will have short hair. :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - i'm speechless - what were you guys thinking - i'm as pure as the driven snow. --- sam


Well, maybe your beard!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been waiting for DD to get home from a concert she went to in Atlanta. I'm usually up pretty late just sign off of the KTP to enjoy the quiet and knit for awhile. Earliest I usually hit the hay is midnight. One night last week I got so absorbed in knitting it was 5 a.m. Try not to do that too often...LOL


thewren said:


> gwennie - what are you still doing up. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm really leaving this time....TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My rant for the evening and then off to do puzzles.... took mom for hair and they did a great job. when I picked her up, she had already made an appointment for next Thurs. because in town brother is picking her up for the day Friday since his daughter and grands will be in from CO. Fine, but I would like to have heard it from him in case she had an appointment or maybe he could do something around the house when he picks her up..... OK

Dh and I had a little discussion about mom and agreed that there really was no solution and he let me know just how fed up he was with my family... no news there..... Not a half hour later, brother calls from MO and he is coming down tomorrow or Friday, unannounced to mom and he has to leave Sat. AM (his wife is in Guatemala on a church thing and is coming home then...)He has papers for her to sign he doesn't want to put in mail..... Oh, BTW, how are things going????? 

DH is going to OK on Friday and I told brother I might be going with him. I just don't think I feel like being on call or discussing anything with him.... It is pointless and I am tired of everyone assuming I am always available.... I even sent a message to another KP gal to see if we could met up... but she has a Dr. appointment. I might go for the ride anyhow..... Nothing like 8+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time and no phone... Childish rant is over... I'm just pouting. Off to do 2.... just 2 puzzles and then get to sleep... I may go chop off all my hair tomorrow or try to work on quilt or do absolutely nothing. It just depends on how the spirit moves me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Margaret - when they started fixing up the house Gayle started painting the rooms. she went into gd's room and she was lying on the bed and looked so sad. She said to her mom-- how can you paint over Nana's special walls - can't I take it with us when we move? So they decided to leave it alone and it will be included when they sell the house.
> 
> Hayley asked me if I would paint her a wall in her new house and I told her I didn't think I could because of my shoulder -- she looked sad. So I asked Kelly to take pictures of their house and her room and put it in a special photo album, and get pictures and signatures from her friends - and photos of Calgary. So that is what he is going to do. She is l0 and I think it will mean a lot for her to have it. He said he thought it was a great idea as he was l0 when we moved to New Zealand and he has forgotten the last names of his friends in Vancouver from before we moved there.


when I saw that it I thought what a shame to have to leave it behind. There is a good chance that whoever buys th epalce will want it- and at least if it doesn't suit them Hayley need never know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds great...... I went to assemble my quilt top tonight and found that I have to redo some of the half triangle corner blocks. I didn't think the direction mattered but it does for the secondary design.... Bummer.... I don't mind the re-sewing but the taking apart is going to be a challenge. I so wish they would have really looked at the blocks when you brought them in each month and this could have been avoided..... Not seeing the whole thing at once made it impossible to tell I was going astray....


I hate having to tear things apart.
Our quilt club project in Jan. Was a tumbling block crib quilt, it was driving me crazy, more time tearing out than sewing. Still not done, I'm breaking my rule about having only one thing on the go at a time but have not been sewing while in my sling, hopefully next week I can get back to it. I want it done before spring work starts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and headed outside to sit in the last of the sunshine and drink a glass of wine. Alan was feeling better today although I don't know that there has been that much improvement in his symptoms - but the Dr came in just after I left and has moved him to a low-fiber diet. He is so excited that he called the kitchen to make sure they bring him an appropriate tray for dinner. I guess we will see what happens next - he is convinced that the jello and fruit juice isn't helping so we will see what he gets to eat now and how he reacts. Darowil be happy to see that he will be getting some nutrients!! I need to go find information on low-fiber diets and see what it entails - today is 7 days in the hospital - I don't know how long they will keep treating the symptoms before they decide surgery is the answer.... but he will be happier to be able to eat something. I think he would have killed for a saltine cracker today.... I am sharing all the pictures and events with him - whatever you guys are doing is about all that is happening in our world these days!!!! luv-AZ


Definitely glad to see him taking in a bit more- as long as he tolerates it of course! But if he tolerates it he can gradually eat more and more -but likely to need low fibre for quiate a while maybe always. In contrast to what most of us are told to eat. Which could be fun trying to manage both once he is home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So frustrating dealing with family sometimes. The ones that live away just assume that you can drop everything & do whatever needs doing but don't feel they should ever be expected to do anything. Enough to drive you to drink. I hope you can stick to your guns & make them deal with the problems. Probably a great idea just to go off with Gerry for the weekend.



Dreamweaver said:


> My rant for the evening and then off to do puzzles.... took mom for hair and they did a great job. when I picked her up, she had already made an appointment for next Thurs. because in town brother is picking her up for the day Friday since his daughter and grands will be in from CO. Fine, but I would like to have heard it from him in case she had an appointment or maybe he could do something around the house when he picks her up..... OK
> 
> Dh and I had a little discussion about mom and agreed that there really was no solution and he let me know just how fed up he was with my family... no news there..... Not a half hour later, brother calls from MO and he is coming down tomorrow or Friday, unannounced to mom and he has to leave Sat. AM (his wife is in Guatemala on a church thing and is coming home then...)He has papers for her to sign he doesn't want to put in mail..... Oh, BTW, how are things going?????
> 
> DH is going to OK on Friday and I told brother I might be going with him. I just don't think I feel like being on call or discussing anything with him.... It is pointless and I am tired of everyone assuming I am always available.... I even sent a message to another KP gal to see if we could met up... but she has a Dr. appointment. I might go for the ride anyhow..... Nothing like 8+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time and no phone... Childish rant is over... I'm just pouting. Off to do 2.... just 2 puzzles and then get to sleep... I may go chop off all my hair tomorrow or try to work on quilt or do absolutely nothing. It just depends on how the spirit moves me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


I'm with you, I would have liked to see it more gradual- but just wait and see how he goes as you say. But kitchens don't know how much someone can eat and not having eaten for so long he would have just eaten everything in front of him. 
In fact somehow Maryanne got onto talking about when I had my gall bladder issues and ended up having it out (about 6 years ago so no idea why) and one of the things I said was that I had eaten too much too soon just because it was given to me. Over the next few meals I actually lost my appetite and ate very little. And if food is put in front of me I want to eat it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read quite a few Sue Grafton books, I like them.


I've read all them so far. Didn't know though that she knits, sounds like knitting is quite a big part of her life as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It looks terrific and I sure can't find the color error. (Is it in the green?) If the colors are that close, it will just look like a trick of the light and will never be noticed. now I want to wander through my Fassett books, but know I have other things to finish first....


The very palest green that is heading into a fawn and the fawn (hard to describe the colours really!). Most tof th eitme it is hard to see so I'm hoping it won't be too obvious. But as it is about 1/3 of the way up I'm not going to redo it.
I want to do more of them now as well ! But so many other things I need to do and want to do that I think another will need to wait.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think anyone is going to see where the misused color is - I think it is beautiful - how many bobbins did you have going on the average? lucky person who gets to wear it. --- sam


18 was the most I think.
Just as well it's far too big for me or I just might not have taken it up for her!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No, they don't... It is a pain.... you can still get unwanted calls on the cell because of automated dialing... but no directory that I know of at this time....


Our mobile numbers aren't in the phone book either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwennie - what are you still doing up. --- sam


Isn't that a case of the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate having to tear things apart.
> Our quilt club project in Jan. Was a tumbling block crib quilt, it was driving me crazy, more time tearing out than sewing. Still not done, I'm breaking my rule about having only one thing on the go at a time but have not been sewing while in my sling, hopefully next week I can get back to it. I want it done before spring work starts.


Would love to see your tumbling blocks when you get it done. compare the knitted and quilted ones.
Great that your shoulder seems to be ready for more use (be careful not to overdo it though won't you? Tempting to think you can do more than you can. Your whole arm will suffer from not being used for so many weeks.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My rant for the evening and then off to do puzzles.... took mom for hair and they did a great job. when I picked her up, she had already made an appointment for next Thurs. because in town brother is picking her up for the day Friday since his daughter and grands will be in from CO. Fine, but I would like to have heard it from him in case she had an appointment or maybe he could do something around the house when he picks her up..... OK
> 
> Dh and I had a little discussion about mom and agreed that there really was no solution and he let me know just how fed up he was with my family... no news there..... Not a half hour later, brother calls from MO and he is coming down tomorrow or Friday, unannounced to mom and he has to leave Sat. AM (his wife is in Guatemala on a church thing and is coming home then...)He has papers for her to sign he doesn't want to put in mail..... Oh, BTW, how are things going?????
> 
> DH is going to OK on Friday and I told brother I might be going with him. I just don't think I feel like being on call or discussing anything with him.... It is pointless and I am tired of everyone assuming I am always available.... I even sent a message to another KP gal to see if we could met up... but she has a Dr. appointment. I might go for the ride anyhow..... Nothing like 8+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time and no phone... Childish rant is over... I'm just pouting. Off to do 2.... just 2 puzzles and then get to sleep... I may go chop off all my hair tomorrow or try to work on quilt or do absolutely nothing. It just depends on how the spirit moves me.


Sounds like going is a good idea! Get away and you can't be roped in.
Why would you chop off all your hair? Are you thinking of it or just feeling so fed up you are threatening something you wouldn't really do?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate having to tear things apart.
> Our quilt club project in Jan. Was a tumbling block crib quilt, it was driving me crazy, more time tearing out than sewing. Still not done, I'm breaking my rule about having only one thing on the go at a time but have not been sewing while in my sling, hopefully next week I can get back to it. I want it done before spring work starts.


I've not done a whole piece with tumbling blocks... Be sure to keep your shoulders down.... (have machine at a good height - I use a rolling office chair) so as not to aggravate shoulder and no machine quilting anything big just yet. You should be fine. The therapy people can maybe give you some hints and guidelines....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!
> 
> YEA! It worked!


I love this video! Canine Tug of War, with 'grunts' (growls in this case)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So frustrating dealing with family sometimes. The ones that live away just assume that you can drop everything & do whatever needs doing but don't feel they should ever be expected to do anything. Enough to drive you to drink. I hope you can stick to your guns & make them deal with the problems. Probably a great idea just to go off with Gerry for the weekend.


Yeah, I'm more in a flight than fight mode right now. It would just be a drive for the day... but it is the one day that brother has decided to grace us with his presence....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like going is a good idea! Get away and you can't be roped in.
> Why would you chop off all your hair? Are you thinking of it or just feeling so fed up you are threatening something you wouldn't really do?


I wear my hair short anyhow,,, but a few months back, I decided to bleach it very pale blonde. I have no idea what possessed me other than I found a package I must have bought a long time ago when I used to streak my long hair. Well, I didn't like it, immediately went and bought another color and did it the same day and then a week later the hair dresser put a temporary color on it to tone it down while it was growing out. Summer is coming and I want to go really short and no fuss but don't want to look too goofy for Rachel's graduation and all the parties coming up this Spring..... so I have been stalling... However, I don't like the feel of my hair and would like to get all the processed hair off and just be plain old dishwater blonde. Sure wish I would get some grey for a little body but that doesn't seem to be happening much...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, we are promised sunshine by mid day. Might go for a swim later and then I am on school pick up.
> 
> My camelia is starting to flower and we have two different colours on the same branch.
> 
> ...


How unusual to have two different colour camellias from one stem! They are both good strong colours too! Your Peacock must have over wintered, and I see he has an 'eye' missing on the right wing. I saw two flying together when in Alderney last week so it must be warm enough to bring them out of hibernation. Just hope they don't get killed in a cold spell before they've laid eggs. I love these order flu butterflies, especially as the caterpillars live on nettles - gives me an excuse not to weed all of them out......
And speaking of weeds I have moss in one of my pots which looks far too neat to pull it out, although I may have to when the proper occupant gets repotted.
I'll take a photo if I can, but this old iPad doesn't do sharp close ups.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> And speaking of weeds I have moss in one of my pots which looks far too neat to pull it out, although I may have to when the proper occupant gets repotted.
> I'll take a photo if I can, but this old iPad doesn't do sharp close ups.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.
> 
> Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.
> 
> ...


Hi Joy, I forgot to tell you that I posted my 3 squares just over a week ago, so they should arrive fairly soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My rant for the evening and then off to do puzzles.... took mom for hair and they did a great job. when I picked her up, she had already made an appointment for next Thurs. because in town brother is picking her up for the day Friday since his daughter and grands will be in from CO. Fine, but I would like to have heard it from him in case she had an appointment or maybe he could do something around the house when he picks her up..... OK
> 
> Dh and I had a little discussion about mom and agreed that there really was no solution and he let me know just how fed up he was with my family... no news there..... Not a half hour later, brother calls from MO and he is coming down tomorrow or Friday, unannounced to mom and he has to leave Sat. AM (his wife is in Guatemala on a church thing and is coming home then...)He has papers for her to sign he doesn't want to put in mail..... Oh, BTW, how are things going?????
> 
> DH is going to OK on Friday and I told brother I might be going with him. I just don't think I feel like being on call or discussing anything with him.... It is pointless and I am tired of everyone assuming I am always available.... I even sent a message to another KP gal to see if we could met up... but she has a Dr. appointment. I might go for the ride anyhow..... Nothing like 8+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time and no phone... Childish rant is over... I'm just pouting. Off to do 2.... just 2 puzzles and then get to sleep... I may go chop off all my hair tomorrow or try to work on quilt or do absolutely nothing. It just depends on how the spirit moves me.


Just try to make sure you include some quality 'me-time' in this hectic schedule. Maybe try a disguise? (So your family don't recognise the new you)
I do hope you can get a bit of time to chill out, but meanwhile we are here for you to vent when necessary. Hugs.lin


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Carol, the square count is up to 30 but the number of contributors is still only about 1/3 of those who jumped on the bandwagon when we decided to do this for the KAP.
> 
> Several have posted that their work is in the mail this week and I'm looking forward to receiving them. However, we are just 2 1/2 months from the deadline to get them here. Some seem to be troubled about starting or deciding on a pattern; but the whole idea is not the necessity of creating a pattern that will overwhelmingly impress the rest of us. Truthfully, we just want to be a part of sharing our love for one another in this way.
> 
> ...


Nearly there! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try Nd post a short video of Sydney and Mario playing with a grumpy Truman putting in his cameo at the end. Hope it works!
> 
> YEA! It worked!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you have a good sleep - hope good sleeping continues for the rest of DD's pregnancy and labor and delivery goes well.


 :thumbup: Me too! I took her to the clinic to for her check up today, all going well, she is exactly the right size she should be and doc told her that after 38 weeks (in 2 weeks time) if she is still really sick she can opt to be induced... but to bear in mind the labour would probably be harder than if she waited for baby to be ready. I think she just wanted to know that she can call it quits if she cant cope, and I actually dont think she will.... maybe just wanted to know if she had any options.

It was 30c and sunny today. Fantastic weather.... sorry to gloat about sunshine but we are probably nearly at the end of warm weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the log cabin, Gwen! Such an interesting use of the stitches!


 :thumbup: Absolutely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Some beautiful stitches and colors. Well done Gwen. :thumbup: Our quilt is sure getting some very meaningful squares.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and here I sit in my boxers and a shirt made out of shredded pop bottles - wears like iron.
> 
> talk about being lazy - but it is that kind of day - overcast enough that the sun has no chance of burning through - rain - bobby said maybe half an inch - doubt if we got near that much - 49° which is practically a heat wave unless you talk to Heidi who in on the beach in 80° sunny weather.
> 
> ...


Shredded pop bottles?? I do hope you start getting warm weather very soon. What a shame about your panda knitting. Take care Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, of course it is the first day of Spring, all the magnolias in the neighbourhood are out so I hope we don't get any frosts to spoil the flowers.

Having a quiet day today as tomorrow we are off to see my DDs production of Bugsey Malone. Apparently the dress rehearsal last night was a disaster, the car drove into the set, one of the splurge guns exploded and Tula refused to go on!!! Oh well, the show will be great then.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Thursday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Are we supposed to do 5? I thought it was just that 5 was the max. Uh oh.


Dont panic... you are making me nervous! LOL. I am only doing one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, of course it is the first day of Spring, all the magnolias in the neighbourhood are out so I hope we don't get any frosts to spoil the flowers.
> 
> Having a quiet day today as tomorrow we are off to see my DDs production of Bugsey Malone. Apparently the dress rehearsal last night was a disaster, the car drove into the set, one of the splurge guns exploded and Tula refused to go on!!! Oh well, the show will be great then.
> 
> ...


Good morning.... gosh the dress rehersal sounds like a hoot. Lets hope that is out of their system now and the show will be perfect.  Loving your garden photos as always,,, another couple of months and our camelias will be in flower.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Dirty washing? then you could wash it there and hang it up. I rarely dry my washing anywhere but outside-with just the two of us we can almost always avoid washing when it is going to be wet. In winter it will often need a bit of time inside to just finish off drying.


 :thumbup: Same here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the sweater Margaret -- wonderful and so well done.
> 
> I just got a picture from Kelly -- they had the floors sanded on their house and he just put on the trim in Hayley's room.
> 
> I painted the underwater scene in 2003 - a few month's before she was born. I never did get pictures until now. I am quite tickled with having them so want to share.


Wow Shirley! Fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi
Having a quiet day today as tomorrow we are off to see my DDs production of Bugsey Malone. Apparently the dress rehearsal last night was a disaster said:


> Thats meant to guarantee a good show!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> How unusual to have two different colour camellias from one stem! They are both good strong colours too! Your Peacock must have over wintered, and I see he has an 'eye' missing on the right wing. I saw two flying together when in Alderney last week so it must be warm enough to bring them out of hibernation. Just hope they don't get killed in a cold spell before they've laid eggs. I love these order flu butterflies, especially as the caterpillars live on nettles - gives me an excuse not to weed all of them out......
> And speaking of weeds I have moss in one of my pots which looks far too neat to pull it out, although I may have to when the proper occupant gets repotted.
> I'll take a photo if I can, but this old iPad doesn't do sharp close ups.


I am rather fond of the chance mosses that can turn up in my pots- I enjoy their two stage system of growth- forget the technical term- we have a lot that are not properly catalogued- (well may have been by now- but were not when I was doing biology eons ago!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OK I will try and post two pics from today. Unfortunately there were minimal wildflowers. Only one poppy. On good years the south slopes are covered in wildflowers, poppies, chia, thistle, and orange mallow being most noticeable.


Lovely scenery... it looks like a painting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning.... gosh the dress rehersal sounds like a hoot. Lets hope that is out of their system now and the show will be perfect.  Loving your garden photos as always,,, another couple of months and our camelias will be in flower.


That is a nice thought- except I don't have a Camelia! But there will be ones in flower around. And this year hopefully I will catch the Kowhai in flower, in early spring. Still a long way to go for that one! That is a sort of comforting thought, Cathy that DD could choose to have baby in just a couple of weeks time. What ever her decision- praying labour may be better than the pregnancy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


It does seem a bit of a jump. I hope he copes well with it. Hang in there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nice thought- except I don't have a Camelia! But there will be ones in flower around. And this year hopefully I will catch the Kowhai in flower, in early spring. Still a long way to go for that one! That is a sort of comforting thought, Cathy that DD could choose to have baby in just a couple of weeks time. What ever her decision- praying labour may be better than the pregnancy!


Mmm I cant imagine how she will cope with labour but she may just surprise me. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm I cant imagine how she will cope with labour but she may just surprise me. :roll:


You never know, it might be a breeze!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been waiting for DD to get home from a concert she went to in Atlanta. I'm usually up pretty late just sign off of the KTP to enjoy the quiet and knit for awhile. Earliest I usually hit the hay is midnight. One night last week I got so absorbed in knitting it was 5 a.m. Try not to do that too often...LOL


 :shock: Good heavens, I couldnt concentrate on anything until that time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You never know, it might be a breeze!


That would be wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That would be wonderful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! I am actually caught up. Yay. Now off to bed I go..... 

(((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! I am actually caught up. Yay. Now off to bed I go.....
> 
> (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


Joining in on that one! (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I am upto date for now.But as it is 10.30 pm and we leave home at 5.15 tomorrow morning I am saying goodnight as well. Should be able to pop in over the next few days I think.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I am feeling better today. All the sleep yesterday really helped. I found out today that I have to work the weekend. I thought I would be able to rest up a bit more. That is not going to happen. Onward I go.[/quote]

And I was so hoping you'd go to the dr. and take care of yourself while you're taking care of Faith's family. 
that family sure has more than its share of health problems. I know they bless you every day.
But please do take care of yourself and don't get so worn out, you make yourself sick.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - i'm speechless - what were you guys thinking - i'm as pure as the driven snow. --- sam


If we were guys, I fear the posts would not be up here long before somebody reported us as ''issues'' to Admin., Sam!!!! LOL

Right now the posts are just innuendoes and implications.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and headed outside to sit in the last of the sunshine and drink a glass of wine. Alan was feeling better today although I don't know that there has been that much improvement in his symptoms - but the Dr came in just after I left and has moved him to a low-fiber diet. He is so excited that he called the kitchen to make sure they bring him an appropriate tray for dinner. I guess we will see what happens next - he is convinced that the jello and fruit juice isn't helping so we will see what he gets to eat now and how he reacts. Darowil be happy to see that he will be getting some nutrients!! I need to go find information on low-fiber diets and see what it entails - today is 7 days in the hospital - I don't know how long they will keep treating the symptoms before they decide surgery is the answer.... but he will be happier to be able to eat something. I think he would have killed for a saltine cracker today.... I am sharing all the pictures and events with him - whatever you guys are doing is about all that is happening in our world these days!!!! luv-AZ


I'm continuing to keep you and Alan in my prayers. I know he must be so hungry to have something to CHEW on!! I sure hope he can tolerate this low fiber diet and if he doesn't, the dr will do the surgery. And not make him suffer more.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> yes an IV for hydration - and now to a low fiber diet!!!! Dinner was baked chicken and rice, steamed carrots, bisquit and butter, fruit cocktail and a chocolate cupcake!!!! Am I crazy to think this is a huge jump from clear liquids??? We will see how he does.....


That's a lot of food for someone who hasn't had anything solid in while. And it's a lot more food than I can eat at one time. 
I know Alan enjoyed it and I'm praying he's not paying for it afterwards.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> $25 is a little dear for a barber.... Good for you giving it a go. I hate seeing the little ones with the gooped up hair, mohawks, etc.... but they are all so influenced by media these fays... and the mom's go along with it. The fad of taking little girls to the spa is another that I think is a little ridiculous....


For heaven's sake, why can't parents and others let children be children. Is society regressing back to the days when children were considered little adults?
And, I'm sorry, but I feel that way about highly organized sports for children. I'm sure my boys enjoyed a pick-up game of baseball and/or football in our yard more than they would have an organized game with coaches, referees and uniforms. No pressure from anyone with those pick-up games.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they post cell phone numbers in the phone book in the US?
> Here it is a real pain in the butt if people only have a cell phone as you have no way to find the number if you need it.


No, they don't. But anyone I want to hear from has my cell phone number. And I still get calls from 'restricted' and 'unavailable' numbers so they don't have a problem finding my number. And I don't even answer those.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our quilting club is doing woven tumbling blocks this Saturday, we can do either place mats or a table runner, I have got my strips cut, hope to get them sewed & pressed tomorrow. I have not yet decided which I will make. I took my sling off for a while this afternoon & cut the strips, didn't hurt so I guess I am ready to get rid of this thing. I bought batiks in yellow/orange/brown/green, I hope it looks good when done.I will try to post a picture when done.


Before I read that you'd taken your sling off, I wondered if you'd been to the dr. that's happening in the next day or so, isn't it? Sure hope you're completely done with the sling and I know you're more than ready to be through with it.
June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It has been that way for a long time. I was very late in getting a cell phone and was Christmas shopping one year and needed to ask someone at home a question. Tracking down a pay phone was really a trick. When I was a young girl, we were told to always have a dime in our shoe so we could all home if in need... Guess that went out the window a few decades ago!!!


We lived in the country when I was growing up and there are no pay phones in corn/peanut fields. But at that time, you could safely knock on anyone's door and they WOULD answer it and you would be safe. And they'd see you got home. Now if you were in trouble and knocked on someone's door, they'd probably shoot you through the door or call the police.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was put in while we were married - and I have heard her talk about it. it's been many years since I have stepped into her bedroom. makes us both happy. --- sam
> 
> she actually kept it to show the grandchildren what we though was modern when we were their age.


LOL! Sam, I wasn't even going to ask about the 'knowing'. Yes, the rotary phone on a table or desk was a huge leap forward from the wall phone I can barely remember my parents having when I was a very small child. Party line, of course, and each person had a certain number of rings...And now we carry our phones in our pockets!!! Sometimes technology is wonderful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I might go for the ride anyhow..... Nothing like 8+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time and no phone... Childish rant is over... I'm just pouting. Off to do 2.... just 2 puzzles and then get to sleep... I may go chop off all my hair tomorrow or try to work on quilt or do absolutely nothing. It just depends on how the spirit moves me.[/quote]

Good idea, Jynx. Let brother be inconvenienced....screw him!! Oops! Sorry, I know blood is thicker than water...but you've gotten such a rotten deal with your brothers, that's exactly what I was thinking.....go with DH and have a restful knitting day and leave the cell phone at home. Won't hurt for you to be unavailable. And so much less stress for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It does look neat!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, of course it is the first day of Spring, all the magnolias in the neighbourhood are out so I hope we don't get any frosts to spoil the flowers.
> 
> Having a quiet day today as tomorrow we are off to see my DDs production of Bugsey Malone. Apparently the dress rehearsal last night was a disaster, the car drove into the set, one of the splurge guns exploded and Tula refused to go on!!! Oh well, the show will be great then.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful taste of spring...we at least are getting a little 'watery-looking' sunshine this morning. And temperatures of 60F so that's great. But to be sure we don't think spring has really come, we're forecast a high of 40F on Tues. DRAT!!
Well, since it seems that everything that could go wrong DID go wrong at dress rehearsal, the opening night should be wonderful.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My turn --- and I think all the organization and planning done by the parents and coaches prevents the kids from learning how to organize their own play times and imaginations.

Next week is Spring Break and DD was all worried about having enough planned activities...my answer, that he needs some time to just chill and do what he want to do. He likes hanging out with GP and me so we may so some seed potting to get our seedlings ready for the garden. It shouldn't be too early to start some tomatoes and pepper plants.



jknappva said:


> For heaven's sake, why can't parents and others let children be children. Is society regressing back to the days when children were considered little adults?
> And, I'm sorry, but I feel that way about highly organized sports for children. I'm sure my boys enjoyed a pick-up game of baseball and/or football in our yard than they would have an organized game with coaches, referees and uniforms. No pressure from anyone with those pick-up games.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nice thought- except I don't have a Camelia! But there will be ones in flower around. And this year hopefully I will catch the Kowhai in flower, in early spring. Still a long way to go for that one! That is a sort of comforting thought, Cathy that DD could choose to have baby in just a couple of weeks time. What ever her decision- praying labour may be better than the pregnancy!


Just looked up images of the Kowhai flowers....they look like large yellow 'lilies-of-the-valley' but growing on a tree!! I love seeing the different flora of places I'll never visit..they all look so exotic.
And, I agree, with all Cathy's DD has gone through during this pregnancy, she sure deserves and easy delivery! Not that that is a guarantee!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My turn --- and I think all the organization and planning done by the parents and coaches prevents the kids from learning how to organize their own play times and imaginations.
> 
> Next week is Spring Break and DD was all worried about having enough planned activities...my answer, that he needs some time to just chill and do what he want to do. He likes hanging out with GP and me so we may so some seed potting to get our seedlings ready for the garden. It shouldn't be too early to start some tomatoes and pepper plants.


I'm sure he'll enjoy playing gardener with GP a lot more than having all his time planned for him...children should be allowed to chill and have a fun childhood!!! Good for you!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
goodness - i'm speechless - what were you guys thinking - i'm as pure as the driven snow. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, maybe your beard!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Good one Dreamweaver.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver...Well I guess someone else gets credit for those leaf cloths I had seen on KP but no idea who. I did make one though. Love the idea of using them with the bar of soap, and homemade is even better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello all from gray, but warmer upstate NY. It is 37F/2.7C. I've got a load of wash going and my cuppa' to have with all of you. Took a while to get back to sleep after DH's phone call, but finally did. Woke up too early so will likely take a nap later.

Hope all of you, no matter what time of day are doing well. I'm hoping to get a lot of work done on the house today. 

I think my sister is just emotionally and physically exhausted and that goes for Chris and his wife. This second surgery has just been a lot on top of the first one but I know it has gone better and everyone is so thankful, however, there aren't the calls to keep us updated like last time. I think rest for all of them is the best thing now anyway. Just time to heal. I'm trusting and not worrying that all is well. So very much to be thankful for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, I would be at my wits end with the way your family has been. Hope you do go with DH.

Darowil, wherever you are off to, have a great time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, of course it is the first day of Spring, all the magnolias in the neighbourhood are out so I hope we don't get any frosts to spoil the flowers.
> 
> Having a quiet day today as tomorrow we are off to see my DDs production of Bugsey Malone. Apparently the dress rehearsal last night was a disaster, the car drove into the set, one of the splurge guns exploded and Tula refused to go on!!! Oh well, the show will be great then.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos.

Must be traditional that dress rehearsals go wrong. Can't wait to hear about the performance.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Darowilhave been meaning to say how beautiful the KF vest is. Truly impressive. Two days ago I had a chance to visit the National Museum of Women in the Arts in Washington D.C. to see an exhibit of historic quilts. One of the quilts was a tumbling block, made in velvets, satins and silks, dating from late 1800s. Black velvet was consistently used for one of the sides, which made a great contrast with the other jewel tones. It was both beautiful and daunting in terms of the time it must have taken to do. Cant imagine working with all those slippery fabrics! The whole exhibit, and everything in the museum, was fascinating. They have a nice restaurant and gift shop too!

http://www.nmwa.org/exhibitions/%E2%80%9Cworkt-hand%E2%80%9D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OK I will try and post two pics from today. Unfortunately there were minimal wildflowers. Only one poppy. On good years the south slopes are covered in wildflowers, poppies, chia, thistle, and orange mallow being most noticeable.


Beautiful landscape and thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Darowilhave been meaning to say how beautiful the KF vest is. Truly impressive. Two days ago I had a chance to visit the National Museum of Women in the Arts in Washington D.C. to see an exhibit of historic quilts. One of the quilts was a tumbling block, made in velvets, satins and silks, dating from late 1800s. Black velvet was consistently used for one of the sides, which made a great contrast with the other jewel tones. It was both beautiful and daunting in terms of the time it must have taken to do. Cant imagine working with all those slippery fabrics! The whole exhibit, and everything in the museum, was fascinating. They have a nice restaurant and gift shop too!
> 
> http://www.nmwa.org/exhibitions/%E2%80%9Cworkt-hand%E2%80%9D


That would be so wonderful to see. Maybe we will try and go there sometime. We spent a lot of time at the Smithsonian when DH was doing research but never went to this museum. Sounds like a great place to visit and would love to see that quilt. The one that shows on the link is amazing too.

Well, I'm off for a while. Wishing you all a beautiful day.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That would be so wonderful to see. Maybe we will try and go there sometime. We spent a lot of time at the Smithsonian when DH was doing research but never went to this museum. Sounds like a great place to visit and would love to see that quilt. The one that shows on the link is amazing too.


If you do, let me know and we can have lunch! Forgot to say that the quilts are on loan from the Brooklyn Museum which is supposed to have a famous decorative arts collection. I would like to visit there too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
> I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


This is amazing and just perfect. Love the 3d effect and the colours. Maybe someday, would like to think that I could would need to really be able to concentrate though. such a wonderful job!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My rant for the evening and then off to do puzzles.... took mom for hair and they did a great job. when I picked her up, she had already made an appointment for next Thurs. because in town brother is picking her up for the day Friday since his daughter and grands will be in from CO. Fine, but I would like to have heard it from him in case she had an appointment or maybe he could do something around the house when he picks her up..... OK
> 
> Dh and I had a little discussion about mom and agreed that there really was no solution and he let me know just how fed up he was with my family... no news there..... Not a half hour later, brother calls from MO and he is coming down tomorrow or Friday, unannounced to mom and he has to leave Sat. AM (his wife is in Guatemala on a church thing and is coming home then...)He has papers for her to sign he doesn't want to put in mail..... Oh, BTW, how are things going?????
> 
> DH is going to OK on Friday and I told brother I might be going with him. I just don't think I feel like being on call or discussing anything with him.... It is pointless and I am tired of everyone assuming I am always available.... I even sent a message to another KP gal to see if we could met up... but she has a Dr. appointment. I might go for the ride anyhow..... Nothing like 8+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time and no phone... Childish rant is over... I'm just pouting. Off to do 2.... just 2 puzzles and then get to sleep... I may go chop off all my hair tomorrow or try to work on quilt or do absolutely nothing. It just depends on how the spirit moves me.


Nothing childish about it, they should have more respect for you and your and Gerry's time. Actually should have more respect for mom too to not arrive unannounced. I would take off for the day and let him deal with whatever, he's a big boy he can figure it out on his own.

sometimes I'm not sure whether its easier to be an "only lonely" or not, lol There wont be anyone to disagree with, but wont be anybody to help in anyway either.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wear my hair short anyhow,,, but a few months back, I decided to bleach it very pale blonde. I have no idea what possessed me other than I found a package I must have bought a long time ago when I used to streak my long hair. Well, I didn't like it, immediately went and bought another color and did it the same day and then a week later the hair dresser put a temporary color on it to tone it down while it was growing out. Summer is coming and I want to go really short and no fuss but don't want to look too goofy for Rachel's graduation and all the parties coming up this Spring..... so I have been stalling... However, I don't like the feel of my hair and would like to get all the processed hair off and just be plain old dishwater blonde. Sure wish I would get some grey for a little body but that doesn't seem to be happening much...


Since I quit dying mine over a year ago now, (was afraid that dying it would have an effect on whether I lost it or not) I would gladly share some of my grey with you. The more it grows out the thicker the grey gets


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I am upto date for now.But as it is 10.30 pm and we leave home at 5.15 tomorrow morning I am saying goodnight as well. Should be able to pop in over the next few days I think.


Have a good trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read all them so far. Didn't know though that she knits, sounds like knitting is quite a big part of her life as well.


I didn't know that either


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would love to see your tumbling blocks when you get it done. compare the knitted and quilted ones.
> Great that your shoulder seems to be ready for more use (be careful not to overdo it though won't you? Tempting to think you can do more than you can. Your whole arm will suffer from not being used for so many weeks.)


I won't get too carried away doing things, I can't lift anything for another 6 weeks. It is just great to be able to move it around some, straighten the elbow & get rid of that clunky sling. Last night for the first time I could sleep better without that thing, I hate sleeping on my back.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Since I quit dying mine over a year ago now, (was afraid that dying it would have an effect on whether I lost it or not) I would gladly share some of my grey with you. The more it grows out the thicker the grey gets


I have some grey in my hair...Since it's dark brown, it's
just enough to make it look 'dusty'. I have friends whose hair is a beautiful solid white. Guess mine never will be since it's had the same amount of grey for the last 10 years!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> For heaven's sake, why can't parents and others let children be children. Is society regressing back to the days when children were considered little adults?
> And, I'm sorry, but I feel that way about highly organized sports for children. I'm sure my boys enjoyed a pick-up game of baseball and/or football in our yard more than they would have an organized game with coaches, referees and uniforms. No pressure from anyone with those pick-up games.
> Junek


I agree, kids should be kids, those people who think their kids need organized activities every day of the week are crazy. Let them just go play. That's why I don't like kids hockey, when I was young they played the 3 surrounding towns & it was fun, now they travel all over Sask & Alberta & everyone is NHL bound, how nuts! costs a fortune to be involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Before I read that you'd taken your sling off, I wondered if you'd been to the dr. that's happening in the next day or so, isn't it? Sure hope you're completely done with the sling and I know you're more than ready to be through with it.
> June


I go to physio tomorrow, then back to the surgeon next Thursday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL! Sam, I wasn't even going to ask about the 'knowing'. Yes, the rotary phone on a table or desk was a huge leap forward from the wall phone I can barely remember my parents having when I was a very small child. Party line, of course, and each person had a certain number of rings...And now we carry our phones in our pockets!!! Sometimes technology is wonderful.
> Junek


When I was in high school we had a party line with 14 families on it & one family had a teenage daughter who was in love, she brethed into her boyfriends ear for about 2 hrs each evening. You could never get on the phone. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would love to see that, too bad there were not more photos posted in the link. Some of the old quilts are definitely amazing & to think many were sewn by hand by lamplight is incredible. The crazy number of hours spent doing them after all the work they did during the day.



ChrisEl said:


> Darowilhave been meaning to say how beautiful the KF vest is. Truly impressive. Two days ago I had a chance to visit the National Museum of Women in the Arts in Washington D.C. to see an exhibit of historic quilts. One of the quilts was a tumbling block, made in velvets, satins and silks, dating from late 1800s. Black velvet was consistently used for one of the sides, which made a great contrast with the other jewel tones. It was both beautiful and daunting in terms of the time it must have taken to do. Cant imagine working with all those slippery fabrics! The whole exhibit, and everything in the museum, was fascinating. They have a nice restaurant and gift shop too!
> 
> http://www.nmwa.org/exhibitions/%E2%80%9Cworkt-hand%E2%80%9D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, DH! He of all knowing, is still sleeping. But I would say from where I was sitting to overlook vista was a tad over 4,500 ft. High. I love how the sky looks so much bluer at altitude and against the granite. We are at just under 3,000 ft. On the desert floor.
TNS, love the moss pic. Don't get to see moss on desert. Fond memories of Long Island, NY living. Loved to make moss terrariums.
Bonnie, glad you had good sleep sans sling.
Angora, one of my dear friends, was a docent at the Smithsonian. She sang opera in Palo Alto, CA, went to the High School of Music &Arts in NY. Fascinating woman.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, DH! He of all knowing, is still sleeping. But I would say from where I was sitting to overlook vista was a tad over 4,500 ft. High. I love how the sky looks so much bluer at altitude and against the granite. We are at just under 3,000 ft. On the desert floor.
> TNS, love the moss pic. Don't get to see moss on desert. Fond memories of Long Island, NY living. Loved to make moss terrariums.
> Bonnie, glad you had good sleep sans sling.
> Angora, one of my dear friends, was a docent at the Smithsonian. She sang opera in Palo Alto, CA, went to the High School of Music &Arts in NY. Fascinating woman.


Your photos posted yesterday were beautiful, I love the desert landscape.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Joy, I forgot to tell you that I posted my 3 squares just over a week ago, so they should arrive fairly soon.


Thank you. I'll be looking for the package to come in soon. Will let ypu know when it gets here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in the process right now ( well not this moment...LOL) of boxing up my squares and the yarn for joining everyones' squares together. So here are the ones I'm sending...the good, the bad, and the....well you know....; my contributions are done and crossing my fingers will then head out to the post office.


They are great!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nearly there! :thumbup:


So happy to hear that your contribution is making progress. I'm looking forward to seeing yours in the afghan.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the paloma is breath taking sorlenna - the lace insets are so beautiful - I think it would be a fun knit. --- sam


Thanks. I had some fun with it! I am really learning to enjoy lace, though last night I did sit down with some plain old garter stitch to rest my brain. Ha ha.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is just a plain plaid long sleeved shirt pammie - you would never know it was made from plastic bottles - but if it touches something hot it turns black and melts. --- sam


Polar fleece is made of recycled plastic, isn't it? That's what I was picturing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> That was great Gwen! What a big pup Sydney is and so beautiful.


I agree -- he is going to be a *big* boy. He will be a great addition to your family. How many dogs do you have? They are lucky to live with you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

just had to poke at you when I get a chance like that....


thewren said:


> you too sandi - you should know me by now. lol --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> just had to poke at you when I get a chance like that....


Some days we just suspect more than we know but that doesn't mean we are wrong in our suppositions, does it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ, hoping Alan's supper went well!

Pacer, sending healing thoughts for you & Faith & family--sorry to hear you have to work again! Do try to get as much rest as you can.

Jynx, I don't blame you or DH for being fed up. You should go--I know what you mean about uninterrupted time. We all need it now and again!

All this talk of haircuts makes me want one...we'll see.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm I cant imagine how she will cope with labour but she may just surprise me. :roll:


After being so ill for so long, she may well welcome it and sail through!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I suppose it won't be too difficult to add fiber to my side of the table- He was a little uncomfortable after dinner last night - admitted he could have done with half of what he ate. But he sounds good this morning and eagerly awaiting his breakfast tray. I will have a better idea after I spend some time with him today. I'll keep you posted.


darowil said:


> Definitely glad to see him taking in a bit more- as long as he tolerates it of course! But if he tolerates it he can gradually eat more and more -but likely to need low fibre for quiate a while maybe always. In contrast to what most of us are told to eat. Which could be fun trying to manage both once he is home.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to check, but I think all salt has the same affect on hypertension -- Kosher and Sea Salt aren't iodized (I think) but not sure that's an issue as it once may have been. Using the Sam's Club seasoning without salt is working -- I don't even need to add salt at the table any more which is better for me. DH is doing fine too and we're both people who prefer "salt" treats (chips, popcorn, etc.) vs. "sweets", but getting rid of as much sugar is next on the list.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ, sounds promising. Do hope so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Since I quit dying mine over a year ago now, (was afraid that dying it would have an effect on whether I lost it or not) I would gladly share some of my grey with you. The more it grows out the thicker the grey gets


I've just about decided I'm going to embrace mine--I feel I've earned every strand! It's been growing out for a few months now and I think I like the combination of the silver/white and red/brown. 

I'm thinking--if I can--I want to put a square in the afghan with the Charlotte lace pattern. I have to work out sizing, and the color won't be quite the same as the cardigan (the cardigan is wool, whereas I know the afghan needs acrylic), but I'll see what I can do!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop, so to speak. Of course we are all concerned especially knowing how some of our sister-families are having to deal with health problems and your DF is quite a distance and living alone at his age.

We love you, AZ, and want only the best of health for you and Alan.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some days we just suspect more than we know but that doesn't mean we are wrong in our suppositions, does it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the idea of a Charlotte square - you are so clever!!


Sorlenna said:


> I've just about decided I'm going to embrace mine--I feel I've earned every strand! It's been growing out for a few months now and I think I like the combination of the silver/white and red/brown.
> 
> I'm thinking--if I can--I want to put a square in the afghan with the Charlotte lace pattern. I have to work out sizing, and the color won't be quite the same as the cardigan (the cardigan is wool, whereas I know the afghan needs acrylic), but I'll see what I can do!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248310-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

